#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-03
<razGon> re-hi입니다^^
<razGon> 모두 조용하시군요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<razGon> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 조용한 아침입니다.
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 김종서 노래 좋구만
<drake_kr> 오 바라미님이시당
<Barami> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> 어여와용 ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 모토로라 폰용 커널 모듈 디버깅 떄문에 프리노드의 마일스톤 관련 채널에 상주하느라.
<Barami> 있어요 ~_~
<Barami> xda 에서 애들이 커널 후킹해서  usb 모듈 따로 만들었는데. 이게 글램에선 올라가면 리부팅을 유발하는터라..
<drake_kr> 나능가수다 계속 좋아지는듯한 느낌
<drake_kr> 오
<lyuso> 아항
<drake_kr> xda...
<Barami> 참.. 이거땜에 생전 첨으로 디바이스 드라이버 만져보네요. 쿨럭..
<drake_kr> 아참
<drake_kr> 스터디그룹 동참하실분
<Barami> 중딩때 이후로 첨으로 커널 컴팔도 해보고.
<Barami> 에잉. 모코 땜에 참. 제약사항 많아요. 부트로더를 뭐하러 락걸어놔서 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 바라미님 스타디그룹 동참하실라우
<lyuso> 스터디그룹 잘 되어가시는군요
<Barami> 어떤 스터디인가요.?
<drake_kr> 술에 대한
<lyuso> 일단 전 대구라 자동포기 대상이고
<drake_kr> ... 이 아니라 니눅스 ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 뭐 저야 괜찮죠. :)
<lyuso> 바라미 님 축하드립니다. 자동 가입 되셨습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어라 키보드 또 왜이라노
<drake_kr> 임베디드 관련인디..
<drake_kr> 그거말고 딴거해도 크게 상관은 없을듯 해용
<lyuso> 여러가지 섞어서 하는거죠. =)
<drake_kr> 술도 섞고 (...)
<Barami> 음.. 술은.. 제가 참가비가 없어서리 =3
<lyuso> 그건 기본
<Barami> ~_~
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 일단 장소는 명환이형네 사무실이니
<Barami> 얼른 취직을 해야지.. 후
<lyuso> 아하
<drake_kr> 논현동임미다
<lyuso> 거기군요
<lyuso> .....
<drake_kr> 다단개의 도시 논현동
<lyuso> 요즘 제가 논현동이라는 단어를 1달 이내에 수천번을 본 것 같아요
<lyuso> 각기 다른 업계에서 논현논현논현
<lyuso> 게슈탈트 붕괴가 일어날 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 다단개가 흥하는 동네라서요
<lyuso> 네.....
<drake_kr> 아 lyuso님은 여수라고 하셨던가요
<lyuso> 전 대구 서구 평리2동입니다.
<drake_kr> 아..
<lyuso> 자동포기가 되는 이유.....
<drake_kr> 대구는 안좋은 기억이 많
<lyuso> 뭐, 그렇죠. =)
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 대구 출신 기업인들하고는 말도 안 섞어요 ㅜㅜ
<lyuso> 네.........
<drake_kr> 하긴 근데 그건 서울도 마찬가지긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 차라리 서울이 나은건 서울은 아주 노골적이라서..
<lyuso> 서울은 노골적이어서
<lyuso> 차라리 의도파악이 쉽지요
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 뭐랄까 대구는 일본같은거?
<lyuso> 느낌이 있긴 하죠
<Barami> http://gitimmersion.com/lab_07.html#main_content
<Barami> git 초심자들에게 좋은 가이드 ~_~
<drake_kr> 대구사람이 서울택시 타도 마찬가지로 바가지 씌우는데..
<lyuso> .......git
<drake_kr> 암튼 바라미님 저한테 문자 하나만 보내주세요
<Barami> 핸폰 번호가 어찌되죠?
<drake_kr> 제 번호는 010-$((999*10-100))-$((2**11))
<drake_kr>  입니다
<lyuso> 9980 에  2의 11승이면
<drake_kr> 그냥 bash에서 echo 명령어로 확인이 가능합니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 바라미님 제가 확정이 되면 전화 드릴게요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 조과누 탈락했네
<grr>  /_\
<Seony> 트랜스포머3 블루레이가 떴나보네요
<Seony> 하나 살까 ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: 일단 지르고 생각하시는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 초속5센치 생각보다 재밌넴
<drake_kr> 역에서 4시간도 넘게 기다려주다니..
<Barami> 음.. 마코토 감독 작품은 그닥 안 좋아해요. 전..
<Barami> 슬픈 분위기의 작품밖에 안만들어서.. :(
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쉐익수피어 작품 싫어하는 사람도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 안그래도 골치아프로 슬픈 세상, 애니까지 슬픈걸 봐야하나요.
<Barami> 도가니 같은것만 봐도 당장에 리밋을 넘길껀데.
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 엔딩을 알아버린것 같은 기분
<drake_kr> 꺼야지..
<drake_kr> 저도 원래 SF를 좋아해서..
<Barami> ㅋㅋ 전 SF 싫어해요.
<Barami> 에반게리온도 안봤는데요 뭘 ~_~
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 에바도 슬픈결말이죠(응?)
<grr>  /.\'
<grr> 에반게리온이 바스트모핑을 처음 표현한 에니메이션이라고 하더군요
<Seony> C에서 명령어의 실행결과를 변수에 저장하려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<Barami> 파이프오픈
<grr> popen 사용하시면 될꺼에요. 그럼 실행한 프로그램의 결과가 buffer에 저장되요
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<Barami> http://bluebamus.thoth.kr/?document_srl=10224954
<Seony> Barami: 오... 유용할 것 같습니다. 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 하드하나 살까..
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<grr> 아이스크림
<drake_kr> 핟으
<drake_kr> 이스트소프트 존나 망하는듯..
<drake_kr> 회사건물 처분..
<grr> 바이바이..
<DarkCircle> 아듀~
<drake_kr> 잉? 확장이전?
<drake_kr> 이게 무슨소리야 http://cn.moneta.co.kr/dotNet/cmpNotice/cmpNoticeView.aspx?ArticleID=20110317017425&stockCode=047560&stockName=%C0%CC%BD%BA%C6%AE%BC%D2%C7%C1%C6%AE&page=
<Barami> skt 에 줄 합의금 떄문일려나? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sk랑 뭔일 있었어유?
<Barami> 아그.
<Barami> 네이트 해킹에 알집 업데이트 서버 이용된거..
<drake_kr> ...
<Barami> ~_~
<drake_kr> 루머 아니었어요? ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 음모론 양성중
<Barami> =3
<Barami> 뭐 일단 루머라기엔..
<Barami> 이스트가 공식 사과하긴 했으니까요.
<Barami> ~_~
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 미친놈들 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 그러면서 알약을 팔아먹어
<grr> 보안솔루션도 팔아먹잖아요
<Seony> 유형자산 처분결정 저거 3월달 문서인데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흐어어엉
<drake_kr> http://kmug.co.kr/board/zboard.php?id=macnews&page=1&sn1=&divpage=2&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=8556
<drake_kr> http://bittalk.org/archive/index.php/t-56089.html
<gonyange> 하이영
<gonyange> 하이영
<Barami> 안녕하세요 :)
<gonyange> 안녕하세요..^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-04
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 화
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어여와용
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아침부터 삽질을................
<yemharc> orz
<drake_kr> 이사람은 맨날 삽이야..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 그 왜 회사들 보면 불법소프트웨어 방지 프로그램 있잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 '익스'도 아니고 '윈도우'서만 돌아가는 물건이라
<yemharc> 버박 윈도 부팅해서 ip랑 맥어드 바꿔서 로컬 시스템으로 속이고 인증받고 다시 ip바꾸고...................
<yemharc> 오래걸린건 아닌데 하면서 왠지 억울했어요
<drake_kr> 불법소프트웨어 방지라..
<drake_kr> 가장 좋은 방법은 네트워크 연결로 cpuid를 키값으로 해서 실행파일의 일부(1kbyte) 정도를 다운로드받게 하는 방식.. 이라던가..
<yemharc> 허나 그런 소프트따위 나올리가 없죠
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 막상 해놓고 보니까
<yemharc> 맥어드도 필요없고 그냥IP체크
<drake_kr> 근데 저런식으로 복제방지 했으면 존나 열받으실뻔?
<yemharc> 근데 저정도까지 하면서 '윈도만 가능함' 하면 그 기술력 본받고 싶네요
<yemharc> (.............)
<drake_kr> 저정도까지 하면서 '리눅스전용 ㅇㅇ' 라던가..
<yemharc> 굿잡
<yemharc> 그리고 그대로 버려지겠................
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 웬지 누군가 털겠죠
<yemharc> 국내에 그런거 들어오면 뻔하죠
<drake_kr> 아 근데 이거 봤어요?
<drake_kr> http://bittalk.org/archive/index.php/t-56089.html
<yemharc> "뭐? 리눅스는 뭐하는 프로그램이야? 새로나온 불법체크 프로그램이냐?"
<yemharc> ......진정한 재능의 낭비다
<drake_kr> ... 저걸 왜 크랙하는겨
<yemharc> 재능의 낭비죠..........
<yemharc> 해커 지망생의 노력의 산물을 무시하지 맙시다 (....먼산)
<yemharc> ...............하이탭 언제 나오는겨
<yemharc> (근질근질)
<yemharc> 탭 받으면
<yemharc> 일단 빵또아 컨버팅부터 해야겠네요...........
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> 명환형이 스타디그룹할사람좀 모아보래요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<drake_kr> 그리고.. yemharc 님은 지목당하셨음
<bluedusk> 무슨 스터디인가요?
<drake_kr> 자유 스터디겠죠
<drake_kr> 보드가 필요하면 사주고..
<drake_kr> 그러시겠다고..
<bluedusk> 오오오오오오오오오오오ㅗ오오오오오오오오오오오오오오ㅗ오오오오오오오오오오ㅗ
<drake_kr> (키보드도 사주실라나)
<bluedusk> 그 보드 가지고 겨울에 스키장 가서 타면..
<yemharc> 읭?
<bluedusk> 스노우보드!!
<yemharc> 스터디요?
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다 무슨 지목?!
<drake_kr> 참가인원
<yemharc> 아니 그니까.........스터디 주제가 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 주제는 자유인듯 싶어요
<yemharc> 음...........
<drake_kr> 명환형의 유불탈출을 위한 노력?
<yemharc> 에이..........저같이 수준낮은 사람이 끼면 스터디 그룹이 아니라 초등학교 예비반이 되서 안되요 -_-a
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 바라미님도 어제 꼬셔서..
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 아.........
<yemharc> 근데 칙칙하게 남정네들 모여서 임베디드가 어쩌고 하면...................ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그것만 해결해주면 되는건가요
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> 머 어떻게든 되겠지요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 10월부터 정기모임에 두분 고정 참석 하시겠네..
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 누구요?
<drake_kr> 근데 훼붘에 남긴분은 걍 세미나만 끝나면 가실거같고
<drake_kr> 뒤풀이때 참석한분 또 오실듯 ~_~
<yemharc> 흐음
<drake_kr> 무서운분
<yemharc> 에.........잠시 담배한대 피고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 또 한분은 누구인가요?
<drake_kr> 긍게 훼북에 남긴분 한분 뒤풀이때 오셨던분 한분
<yemharc> "다른 발표가 '어떻게 만들었는지 어디 보자' 심사자의 자세라면 애플 발표는 '저희가 다음에 어떤 물건을 배급 받나요'라는 충성스런 자세다"
<drake_kr> 출처좀
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅎㅇ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 에.........뉴스기사였...
<drake_kr> http://media.daum.net/society/others/view.html?cateid=1001&newsid=20111004094704376&fid=20111004094704376&lid=20111004093958507
<imsu> 안녕하세요^^
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아이패드2를 지르고 싶지만 통장잔고를 보며
<bluedusk> 더 지르고 싶어지는건 뭐임!!!!!
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 왜 제 마음과 똑같은거죠
<yemharc> viva plastic money~
<drake_kr> yemharc: ssh://data.drake.kr / chubuntu / chubuntu
<bluedusk> sudo su -; rm -rf /
<drake_kr> bluedusk : 지금 어디 계신가요
<imsu> drake_kr: she'gone 맹연습해야겠음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 출근했죠
<bluedusk> imsu, 아이패드2 사주세요 그럼 맹연습하는거 허락해드리죠
<imsu> bluedusk: 헐헐헐~~~ 아이패드 저도 가지고 싶음 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> bluedusk: 근데 그 노래 연습하는데 허락까지 받아야 합니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, wimax 6250 카드도 사주세요
<bluedusk> http://kldp.org/node/122362
<bluedusk> 저도 이렇게 쓰고 싶어요
<yemharc> 읭
<imsu> bluedusk: 저처럼 줏으세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 제 앞에서 부르는걸 허락해드리겠다는 뜻이였..;
<yemharc> imsu: 로고용 ssh?
<imsu> yemharc: 잉?
<yemharc> chubuntu
<imsu> bluedusk: 제가 왜 님앞에서 불러야 하죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 민망해서 안합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 잉?? 무슨 뜻인지 감이 안옴 ㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 그냥 아이패드2를 사주시면 다 해결될 문제입니다.
<yemharc> ssh chubuntu:chubuntu@data.drake.kr
<imsu> ??\
<imsu> yemharc: 아 이해되게 말해달라고욧!!! ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어 우분투는 /etc/motd 파일이 없네
<bluedusk> 췟
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 난 왜 있지
<bluedusk> 아 권한이 없어서 자동완성이 안된건 아니였는데..-_-
<bluedusk> 머였지!!
<imsu> bluedusk: 저도 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 왜 링크파일로 돼있나요
<bluedusk> ㅡㅅ-
<bluedusk> 이게다 imsu 님이 아이패드2 안사줘서 그럼
<drake_kr> 잉여패드
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜 저에게 그걸 바라시나요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 그진데 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<imsu> 맨날 줏어다 쓰는거 보면 모르시남유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으케
<imsu> 아이패드 따위 줍지도 받지도 주지도 못합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이패드 사고 전화기는 끊어버려야지
<drake_kr> 이 게시물.. 태클걸라는 소린가.. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19215
<drake_kr> "다음에는 퍼오실 때 주의하시기 바랍니다"
<drake_kr> 누군데 주의하라마라여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 다른건 모르겠고 케이스-하드디스크 부분은 참 매력적인데요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> 전 케이스 안에 하드가 하나 들어가 있슴미다
<imsu> 오 멋지다!!
<imsu> 윗부분은 외장하드부분인가; ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, ㅇㅅㅇ 저런건 안사주셔도 되요 그냥 아이패드2 만
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜 이러신데;; 이 집요하신분!!!!!
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 원래 열번찍어 안넘어가는 나무 없다고..
<bluedusk> ...
<yemharc> imsu: http://www.appstory.co.kr/event/event_teaser_20110211.html?v=v1317707413
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 쇠에요 강철의 쇠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 백날 찍어봤자 헛수고임 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 다이아몬드라고 해야겠음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아아니~ 당신까지 왜이래? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 헐 난 그저 뽐뿌질 할 뿐임 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 도끼질은 여친님께 하시기 바랍니다
<bluedusk> 저거 3000명 신청해서
<bluedusk> 1명만 당첨되는건가요?
<yemharc> 아오 진짜 지가 도망쳐 봤자지............
<yemharc> MSN nate Google-talk 전화 이메일3개 카톡 다 내 손에 있구만 지가 잠수를 타려고 해?.............-ㅅ-
<yemharc> bluedusk: 아 넵. 그렇습니다.
<yemharc> 그냥 로또죠 뭐 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 다만 저기 앱스토리 라는 곳이 저런 모바일 기기 관련 공구를 자주 진행하는 곳이라 알아두면 좋은 곳이긴 해요
<imsu> yemharc: 잠수라뇨? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체 기획자가
<yemharc> 원래 저번 금요일까지 새로운 일정표랑 기타등등 보내기로 했는데
<yemharc> 소식이 없어서............
<yemharc> 오늘 추척(...)해서 갈궈서 받아냈...........
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 각 개발팀들과는 연락할 때에는 항상 패킷 스니핑도 하기 때문에 집 IP랑 자주 가는 피방IP도 알고 있.........(어?)
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 싸구려하드케이스는 괜히 싸구려가 아니구나..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전자기기만큼 가격에 솔직한 제품군도 많지 않잖아요
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> smart 보니까 하드 하나가 과열이 돼서..
<drake_kr> 돈생기면 하드 두개만 더 사야지..
<drake_kr> 외장하드케이스는 금속재질이 훨씬 낫네요
<drake_kr> 쓰고있는게 플라스틱재질 2종류 알루미늄재질 1종류 철재질 1종류인데..
<drake_kr> 플라스틱은 열 배출이 제대로 안 되는듯..
<yemharc> 열배출이 안된다기보다
<yemharc> 철이건 플라스틱이건 똑같이 열을 머금는데 쇠는 열이 안 들어오면 순식간에 나가고 자긴 멀쩡한데
<yemharc> 플라스틱은 열받아서 꿈틀거리다 식으면서 뒤틀리는게...............
<drake_kr> 아뇨 온도차이가 10도 차이입니다
<drake_kr> 심지어 알루미늄케이스의 경우 하드 두개씩 들어가는거에요
<yemharc> .............
<yemharc> 어도비는 점점 설 자리를 잃어가는군요
<yemharc> slideshare도 html5-only로 전향한다는군요
<drake_kr> 흐음
<yemharc> 그 와중에 돌파구로 찾은게 phonegap인듯 하네요 (인수했답니다)
<drake_kr> 어도비도 슬슬 오픈을 해야 살아남을텐데..
<drake_kr> (웃긴게 요즘은 오픈하면 살아남는듯.. IBM도 그렇고..)
<yemharc> 제가 보기에 어도비는 오픈이 문제가 아닌거같은데요
<yemharc> 이게 재미있는게
<yemharc> 옛날(?)에는 플래쉬 무겁다 무겁다 해도 화려한 홈페이지를 원했는데
<yemharc> 트렌드가 바뀌면서 홈페이지도 '스마트'하게 가는 느낌이잖아요
<yemharc> 깔끔/간단/청결 뭐 이런 느낌?
<drake_kr> 거야 한국에서나 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그러다 보니 이제는 사람들이 플래쉬 떡칠을 싫어하는 느낌이에요
<drake_kr> 해외사이트쪽은 예전부터 깔끔한걸 좋아했죠..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 해외도 대부분 플래쉬가 없는건 아니었죠
<yemharc> 특히 구글 애드몹 나오기 전에는 딱히 광고배너 등을 대체할게 없다 보니
<drake_kr> 원래 그나마 조금 있던 플래시도 애플이 '너 싫음. 꺼지셈' 하니까.. -.-
<yemharc> 그리고 웹앱이 점점 자리를 잡아가다 보니
<yemharc> 아이폰5에서는 플래쉬 지원하겠다 했었지만
<drake_kr> 이미 좃된..
<yemharc> 실제 내용물을 보니 '우리는 플래쉬를 철저히 배제하겠다' 하고 나오고 있고요
<yemharc> 사실 저도 플래쉬 싫어요
<drake_kr> 전 플래시 좋아하는디..
<yemharc> 액션스크립트 사람 없다고 외주 한건에 3~40씩 받는거 보면 배아픕.......... 쿨럭쿨럭
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그런걸 보면 좋아해야 하는거 아닌가요
<yemharc> 에잇 그런게 어딨어! 난 당장 등거죽이 배에 들러붙어가는데! (그거 뭔가 반대!!)
<yemharc> 제가 아이폰도 아이패드도 못 사는건 다 액션스크립트 프로그래머 때문입니다!!
<bluedusk> 전 돈없어서 못지르는데..
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 킨들파이어가 199 달러군요
<bluedusk> 킨들파이어에 ios4 까는법이 나올까요?
<bluedusk> 그럼 일단 질러뒀다가..
<drake_kr> 걍 하이탭 <-
<yemharc> 킨들에 ios?
<yemharc> 그럴거면 아이패드 사고 아마존 어플을 깔고 말죠...........
<yemharc> 애플 최고의 매리트는 '유저가 손 댈 필요 없는' 부분인데
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 그런!!!!
<bluedusk> 그럼 결국 아이패드를 질러야..
<yemharc> 애초에 말이죠
<yemharc> "오바마 대통령이 아이패드 쓰더라"같은게 기사로 나오면 "이런게 뉴스거리가 될 수 있는건가?" 하는 시대잖아요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> http://mobile.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=&sn1=&divpage=&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=126870
<yemharc> drake_kr: 저 지금 저거 안나와서 어피럴시스템 홈피까지 매일 들락거립..........
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> (내가 노트북을 왜 팔았는데!!)
<drake_kr> 아.
<yemharc> 우분투 패드로 쓰려면
<yemharc> 커널을 좀 많이 개조해야겠네요.....
<yemharc> 역시 프로그래머는 할게 못됩..............
<drake_kr> 흐음
<yemharc> 속편하게 아이패드 쓰면 되는걸...............
<drake_kr> 속편하게 아이패드에 키보드 연결해서 cli로 사용하면 되는걸.. (뭔가 달라!)
<yemharc> 삽질거리가 온다 +_+ 하면서 흥분하는 자신의 모습이.......................orz
<yemharc> 저거 덕분에
<yemharc> 간만에 커널 디바이스 드라이버 다시 공부중이긴 한데 말이죠..........
<yemharc> 근데..........우와~ 무리! 내 실력으로 무리! 재야고수가 만들어 올릴 롬을 기다리자!
<drake_kr> ARIA롬 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 개발 툴에서 하이탭을 인식하지도 못합니다. 드라이버가 필요한거지요. 그런데 드라이버는 구할 길이 없구요.
<yemharc> 흠...........
<yemharc> 드라이버가 필요한가..........-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 흠.......
<drake_kr> 개발자맞나
<drake_kr> 하긴 개발자라고 해서 환경까지 제대로 구축 잘 하는 사람은 별로 없는듯
<drake_kr> 그러니까 명환이형같은분이 흥하는거고
<bluedusk> 환경까지 제대로 잘 구축 하는 사람은  개발자가 아니고??!
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> 환경까지 제대로 잘 구축하는 사람은 '삽질왕'이라고 불리죠
<yemharc> ...............삽질왕?..
<yemharc> 그럼그럼
<yemharc> 환경구축하고 개발은 못하는 사람은요?
<drake_kr> 사용자
<yemharc> 아, 말이 이상했나요? 환경구축은 하는데 개발은 못하는 사람이요
<drake_kr> 긍게 사용자요
<drake_kr> 환경구축도 못하고 개발도 못하면 잉여
<drake_kr> 혹은 다른 업종 종사자 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 트윗 버튼 추가하였습니다.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 그럼 전 잉여군요
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<drake_kr> 어?
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 그만 주무시고 나와보세염
<imsu> bluedusk: ㅇㅇ?
<bluedusk> imsu, ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> 우와아..................
<yemharc> 중국에서 Obama Fried Chicken ::: OFC 개장
<yemharc> 우와..................
<yemharc> 제 인생에서 본 짝퉁 중에 3번째로 신선하네요
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜 보르신거에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 으흠?
<bluedusk> imsu, 전 안불렀는데요
<drake_kr> 아오
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 영어쌤이 닭을 사온대유
<yemharc> 영어선생님?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저번에 보신적 있을거에유
<yemharc> 허........... 초급 개발자와 S급 개발자의 능력차가 28배 '밖에' 안된다네요
<yemharc> 고급도 아니고 설계, 아키텍트 등등까지 가능한 S급이랑 비교하는데...........
<drake_kr> 28배요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 그정도 되것네
<yemharc> 근데 그런건 둘째치고 국가에서 정한 초급 대비 고급 이상 인력의 인건비는 2.5배
<yemharc> 우왕
<drake_kr> 뭐 적당하네요
<drake_kr> 초급 단가가 370인데 -.-
<yemharc> 오? 그렇게 높아요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그것도 고졸일 경우에 그렇다는걸로 알고 있긴 한데요
<drake_kr> 워낙 썩어넘쳐나니까 100도 감사하다고 받는 새끼들이 있어서.. -.-
<yemharc> 월급이죠 저거?
<yemharc> 음........
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 프리 단가요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...........................
<yemharc> 에잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> c++ 생각보다 많이 복잡하네요
<drake_kr> 쉽게 보고 덤볐는데 큰코 또 다치겠군
<yemharc> 오 감동감동
<yemharc> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/opinion/argument/492556.html  간만에 '안드로이드 GPL'에 대해 똑바로 정확하게 말하는 사람이!!
<yemharc> 라기보다 언론 관련해선 최초가 아닐까 싶은데요
<yemharc> (아래쪽에 있습니다)
<drake_kr> 그러네요
<drake_kr> 아이폰이 등장하자마자 대안도 없이 윈도모바일을 버린 무책임한 전력 << 존나 공감
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아참 yemharc 내일 저녁 시간 되나요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭐 특별한 일은 없을것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 저 아마 내일저녁 구로공단에 갈거같은데 일찍왔다 일찍 가시라구요 다음 출근 지장없게
<yemharc> 엥 내일 뭔가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 누군가 불러서 갑니다
<drake_kr> 상황봐서 문자 드리겠삼
<yemharc> 음. 넵 알겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 음 강좌보다가 느끼는건데
<drake_kr> 같은 말도 이 사람들은 진짜 길게 하는구나.. 하는걸 느낍니다..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 용케 알아보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아, 페북 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19192
<drake_kr> 제 의견에서 사실과 다른 부분이 있으면 쪽팔리는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 틀리다곤 생각 안합니다
<yemharc> 제 주의가 "프로그래머는 잡학다식해야 하지만 난잡해지지는 말자"여서요
<yemharc> 특히 IT 기업이면 더더욱 문어발은 자제해야 한다고 봐요
<yemharc> lib이면 lib, 미들웨어면 미들웨어, 프론트엔드면 프론트엔드
<yemharc> 여력이 되서 확장하는거야 상관없지만, 보통은 주먹구구식으로 이것저것 닥치는대로 하는 경우가 많죠
<yemharc> 실제 현실적으로도 그렇게 몰고 가는 부분도 없지 않구요
<yemharc> 근데 자체엔진 개발쯤 되면.........
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 근데 마비2 개발자 새끼들은 뭐하는 새끼들일까요
<drake_kr> 수학자 한표 던지겠습니다
<drake_kr> http://www.slideshare.net/henjeon/ndc2010-2
<yemharc> 에이~ 개발자랑 개x자랑은 틀리잖아요
<drake_kr> 신기한게..
<drake_kr> 마비노기 개발팀은 주요 정보를 오픈하는거 같아요
<drake_kr> DX9 클래스 GPU는 FP16 텍스쳐를 VTF할 수 없다. / 답이 없다.
<yemharc> ......대체 어떻게 최적화를 하면 FP32x4가 FP16x1 로 줄어드는걸까요.........
<yemharc> 게다가 '점으로 출력하지만 벡터입니다'라니 이 무슨...........
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 주요 기술은 전부 오픈한듯..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 문제는
<drake_kr> (우리가 오픈해도 너네는 못 해) 라는 자신감이 쩌는듯
<yemharc> 오픈은 둘째치고 오픈을 해도 저거 가져다 오옹~ 하면서 소화할 인간이 얼마나 있느냔거죠
<yemharc> 글로 써놓으면 말이야 쉽지 어지간한 실력으로는 그저 밥아저씨 강좌...........
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 관련업계에서는 눈에 불을 켤것 아니겠어요?
<yemharc> 관련업계라고 하셔도..........
<yemharc> 저거 공개했다고 해도 쓰려면 또 직원교육에 뭐에 해야하는데
<drake_kr> nc라던가.. 한빛
<yemharc> 그정도로 여유있는 회사 얼마 없죠
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다
<yemharc> 뭐 한것도 없는데 2장 딸랑 설명아닌 설명하고 "자 처음의 1/6이 되었습니다."
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 현실태 문제점파악과 해결방안 설명이 다 나와있으니..
<drake_kr> 그런거 웬만한 업체에서는 공개 안하려고 하잖아요
<yemharc> 아, 근데
<drake_kr> 알고보면 별거 아닌거, 이미 공개된것도 공개 안 하려고 하고..
<yemharc> DX9 클래스 GPU는 답이없다 -> 역시 하드웨어가..................
<yemharc> 근데 사실 데브캣 팀이 넥슨 소속이지만 넥슨 하위 직원은 아닌 식인지라
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 데브캤이 '우리 공개함' 해도 넥슨이 뭐라 못하죠
<drake_kr> 라크가 대단한새끼임
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 다른 순화된 표현을 찾아야 되는데
<yemharc> 극과 극은 통해요
<drake_kr> 어떻게 표현할 말이 없
<yemharc> 뭐라고 할까
<yemharc> 이건 마치 볼xx트의 이름을 담지 못하는 것과도 비슷한............. (틀린가?)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 마비2는 컨텐츠 추가를 용이하게 만들어서 후속운영팀이 계속 뭔가 할 수 있게 만들어 줬으면 좋겠는데..
<drake_kr> 마비1같은경우 라크가 빠지면서 시망의 길로..
<yemharc> 나크에게 마비1은 그저 실패작이더군요
<yemharc> (맙소사)
<yemharc> 마비1 정식오픈하고 G2인가 나올 즈음 인터뷰를 했었는데
<drake_kr> ...?
<drake_kr> 그게 실패작이야..?
<yemharc> "마비1은 구조를 너무 복잡하게 만들었다. 특히 스킬 시스템이 너무 복잡해서 팀원들이 고생했다." -> 그런거 없고 게임수명 늘리는데 결정적 요소가 됨
<drake_kr> 이리야대륙 나올때 느낀것이..
<yemharc> "서버관련 최적화 기술이 너무 부족했다. 덕분에 게임 초기부터 렉이 너무 심했다." -> 국내 최초 풀3D MMORPG, 덧붙여서 G1 오픈당시 엔터프라이즈 서버 4대에 통합 순간 최대 동접자 약 1.2만
<drake_kr> 운영팀이 개발팀한테 떼쓰니까 개발팀이 한뭉텅이 툭 던져주고 '이거면 1년은 버틸수 있겠지?' <-
<drake_kr> 그땐 윈도우서버+MSSQL이었던걸로 기억하는데..
<yemharc> "이후 대규모 업데이트(이리야)때에는 이 부분을 보완하기 위해 고민중이다." -> 높낮이 없다고 냅따 Z축을 삭제(..)하는 상상초월 꼼수로 이리야 대륙 유지
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 이리야 오픈 끝내고 곧바로 주요 개발자 다 들어내서 마영전 만든다고 가버림
<drake_kr> 이리야 나오기 전부터 라크는 빠진걸로 알고 있는데유
<yemharc> 바꿔 말하면 이리야 오픈 이후부터 지금까지 마비1 주요 개발자들은 모두 (당시) 경력 2년 이전의 '데스캣 신입'들이다.
<yemharc> 네, 대신 오픈 자체는 진행해야 해서 오픈까지는 '들여다 보기는' 했다는군요
<drake_kr> 아니.. 그것보다요
<drake_kr> 아까부터 얘기했지만
<drake_kr> 개발자 스킬보다 라크가 짱이라서 그런듯
<yemharc> 하지만 본인은 "실패작"이라 단언..............
<yemharc> orz 절망했다...............
<yemharc> 아니 보통 인터뷰면 빈말로라도 "좀 많이 아쉽다" 이러고 말잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 시작부터 "마비1은 실패작"
<yemharc> 그나마 뒤에가서 "아쉬운 부분이 많았던 것은 사실"
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 보면..
<drake_kr> 제가 하는 얘기중에 하나가
<drake_kr> 우습게 보고 큰코 다치는 경험은 나쁘지 않다는건데..
<yemharc> 마비1로 MMORPG 연습하고 마영전으로 MORPG랑 물리엔진 공부 좀 한 다음에
<yemharc> ...........냅따 엔진을 만들었습니다.
<drake_kr> devCAT 팀이 블리자드로 들어가면..
<drake_kr> ... 어떻게 될까요
<yemharc> 그럼 BlizzardCat 게임이 튀나오겠죠 (.......)
<yemharc> 어렵게 생각하지 마세요
<yemharc> 데브캣 기술력 + 블리자드 기획력
<yemharc> (데브 기술력은 확실히 세계 상위권은 맞아요. 최상위는 안되지만)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 문제는 그 중심축이자 핵심이 거의 나크 혼자라는건데
<drake_kr> 최상위는.. 존카맥이라는 전설의 씹새끼가 있어서..
<yemharc> 후계자가 있을런가 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 어우 이건 실수입니다
<drake_kr> 존카맥이라는 짱이 있어서.. 로 정정하겠습니다
<yemharc> 존 카맥은 여러사람 인생 망친 죄로 모든 둠 시리즈에 이스터 애그로 존 카맥의 참수당한 머리가 걸려 있습니다.
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 울펜슈타인에는 없긔...........
<drake_kr> 사실 wolfenstein 3D가 안 나왔으면 fps가 몇년이나 지체되었을까요..
<yemharc> 일단 ID-soft가 없고
<yemharc> FPS라는 장르 자체가 안나오고
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 듀크뉴켐 포에버가 한 1년 일찍 나왔을지도 몰라요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 당시로부터 최소 5년간은 wolfenstein 3D의 mod나 다름없는 것들이었잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 엔진이..............
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 아 그거 아세요?
<yemharc> 둠1부터 마우스를 연결하면 지금의 FPS처럼 마우스 락온 및 시점조절이 됩니다 (......)
<yemharc> 다만 그 시절 대부분 마우스는 고가품(?!)이어서 잘 모르더라구요
<drake_kr> 그건 알죠
<drake_kr> 그때 마우스 썼었음!
<yemharc> 오오 갑후
<drake_kr> 아직도 기억나네요
<drake_kr> http://pds4.egloos.com/pmf/200701/26/01/b0018401_020145783797.jpg
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전설의 시리얼 마우슼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <-실물로 본건 2~3번 정도인 세대
<drake_kr> 볼마우스중에 최강이었죠
<yemharc> 라고 하셔도 전 실제 사용은 전혀 못해봐서 말이죠
<yemharc> 제가 실질적으로 마우스를 만져본건 PS/2 부터네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 볼마우스도 못 만져보진 않았을거 같은데
<yemharc> 볼마우스야 많이 썼죠
<yemharc> 아직도 그 저가형의 볼 꺼내서 닦던거 생각나요
<yemharc> 하지만 실제론 안쪽의 센서(휠)가 헐거워져서 그런건데 볼에 붙은 머리카락만 줄창 떼어내던 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 그걸 닦아서 쓰시다니
<drake_kr> 초딩들은 마우스만 보면 볼 못 빼가서 안달
<yemharc> 그 볼이 참 가지고 놀기 좋잖아요
<yemharc> 튼튼하고 적당히 튀기고
<yemharc> 그리고 그 아이들은 커서 저가형 광마우스의 촛점 흔들림에 화를 내게 됩니다
<drake_kr> 엄밀히 말하자면 싸구려 패드..
<drake_kr> 마우스가 아무리 후져도 리바이스청바지 위에만 올려놓으면 엄청 잘 굴러갔던 기억이..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 마우스중에 가장 기억에 남는건 00년대 초반에 나왔던 로지텍 G-Air던가 뭐였던가
<drake_kr> 그리고 에바의 등장으로 덕후패드가 흥했었죠
<yemharc> 2중초점으로 허공에다 굴려도 매끄럽게 굴러다건 녀석이 있었죠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사실 그거 잘 생각해보면 90년대 초반 만화책받침과 같은 수순...............
<drake_kr> 전 아까 그 퀵마우스를 굉장히 오래 썼었죠
<drake_kr> 그래서 좋은 마우스는 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 뭐........
<yemharc> 전 좋은 키보드도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사실 그때도 이미 키보드질에 익숙해진..
<yemharc> 사실 AT통신 거친 사람들은 다들 마우스 혐오증이 좀 있..........
<yemharc> 어째서 p<enter>로 페이지가 안 넘어가지?!
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 음.........슬슬 퇴근할까
<drake_kr> ssh chubuntu:chubuntu@data.drake.kr
<yemharc> 거기라면 이미 아침에 실례했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 터미널을 euckr로 바꾸시고 xhost/m
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> id검색 실패라네요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 그런거죠?
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> p로 넘어가는것
<yemharc> 아아
<yemharc> 네 그런거죠
<drake_kr> 왜 이것들이 사라졌는지 대충 알겠더라고요
<drake_kr> brute force에 너무나도 취약..
<drake_kr> 할게 너무 많아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> telnet용 계정 하나 두고 재미로 운영해보려고요
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 정말 많죠
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> vm으로 돌리는거였던가요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 놀다 가도 되는거군요
<drake_kr> 당시 호롱불같은건 1:1이었고..
<yemharc> (.........)
<drake_kr> (dosbox로도 구동할수있을거같은 느낌은뭐지)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 텔넷 돌리시면 저도 계정 하나만 파주세요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<yemharc> 로컬서 혼자 놀기 너무 심심해요
<yemharc> 마침 vm이겠다............
<drake_kr> ssh 계정은 일단 쓰시고
<drake_kr> private 하나 원하시면 드립죠
<yemharc> 아뇨 그정도까진 없어도 되요
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 제 자료 퍼가는거에 대해서는 전혀 신경 안 쓰긴 하는데.. windows쪽 연결은 아무래도 다른 문제가 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 오늘은 이만 하고 퇴근하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 서니님이 먼저 퉤근하셨네
<yemharc> 아.... 딱히 자료는....... 자료 퍼갈거면 농담 아니라 외장하드 3개(...)쯤 들고 갈게요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 전 오늘은 이만 가보겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 들어가셔유
<yemharc> 넵 그럼 내일뵈요 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<meow_andro> 용돈 바닥났다능 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-05
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 구글뿌라스원도 넣었습니다
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19186
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 포럼 수정 권한이 있으신거에요?
<drake_kr> 네 그렇긴 한데유
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 이런 기능은 어때요? 전에 우분투 트윗봇 돌렸을때처럼
<bluedusk> 질문게시판이나 팁 게시판에 새글 올라오면 트윗으로 해쉬태그 달아서 날려주는
<bluedusk> 전에 제가 봇돌릴때는 curl로 긁어서 제목이랑 주소만 파싱해서 뿌려주긴 했었는데
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 기각이요
<drake_kr> 왜 저한테 귀찮은걸 시키려 하죠?
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ;;
<bluedusk> 음.;
<bluedusk> 그럼 제가 짤테니
<bluedusk> 디비에서 새글이랑 제목이랑 주소만
<bluedusk> 아 주소는 합치면 되니까 인덱싱 번호만
<drake_kr> 디비 권한은 가지고 있지 않아요
<drake_kr> ssh 권한은 얼마후에 받기로 하였습니다
<bluedusk> 그럼 rss로  넘겨받는건 어떨까요?
<bluedusk> 아니 지금 주소 있긴 한데 그게 게시판 별로가 아니라 전체글이 다 올라오는거 같더라구요..; 포럼 별로 음..;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 아 근데 그냥 제 개인적인 생각이라 ... 말하다보니 그냥 우리 기각하죠.. 이거 말하면서 든 생각인데
<bluedusk> 귀찮을...듯한..-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저야 그닥 상관은 없다고 생각하긴 하는데..
<drake_kr> 중요한건 제가 phpBB를 잘 모른다는검미당
<bluedusk> 아 그건 제가 phpbb3를 깔아만 봐본 사람으로써
<bluedusk> 잘몰라요..
<bluedusk> dokuwiki랑 phpbb3 인증 통합한거만 해봤어요
<drake_kr> 머 http://data.drake.kr/phpBB3 여기 권한 정도는 드릴수 있겠습니다만..
<drake_kr> 어 나가셨네
<grr> 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999....
<grr> 구차니즘이...
<grr> 일단 술을 한번 먹이고 해주겠다는 약조를 받고 다음날 쪼인트...
<drake_kr> 봐봐
<drake_kr> 존나 까는데
<drake_kr> 권한 준다니까 다 싫대
<grr> drake_kr: 쉘 이쁘게 바꾸셨더라구요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아.
<grr> 깨알같은 정성이다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가한거아님
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> grr: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18142
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19192&start=10 이걸로 마무리해야지.. 더이상 대꾸하는건 낭비같다는 생각이..
<yemharc> 오픈소스 신봉자.......라고 하면 너무 비꼬는걸까요
<yemharc> 여튼 그런 사람들은 오픈소스 최고! 돈욕심 쩌는 기업은 저리가............라는 경향이 좀........
<drake_kr> 저 돈욕심 절음
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 맨날 고기삼
<drake_kr> IBM이 얼마나 훌륭한 기업인데..
<drake_kr> MS도 훌륭한 기업이고..
<drake_kr> 내부전문가라니..
<drake_kr> 연봉이 얼만데..
<drake_kr> 하나도 아니고 둘을 써야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 아니 둘 이상을 써야 되는데..
<yemharc> DBA급이 필요한 규모에서
<yemharc> DBA한명 쓴다고 하면 올 사람 아무도 없죠.............
<drake_kr> 학생이라서 그런 생각을 하는거일듯
<yemharc> 음 근데
<yemharc> 아이폰4S 나온걸 왜 다들 '실망스럽다'고 하지...........
<yemharc> ........어차피 다들 살거면서
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 기대가 컸으니 실망하는거죠
<drake_kr> 그리고 전 잉패드3 출시하고 잉패드2 가격 떨어지면 잉패드2나 사려구요
<drake_kr> 잉패드2 3g 모델루다가 ㅋ
<yemharc> 오 저랑 같은 생각을 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아..........근데 저도 개인적으로 5 안ㄴ나온게 좀 아쉽긴 해요
<yemharc> 4 3무 약정으로 살 수 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 진짜 이것들 사람을 눈뜬 장님으로 아나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> HD버전 만든다고 이사가 냅따 외주업체에 맡겼는데
<yemharc> "아잉폰에 맞춰서 4:3이라 안드로이드는 좌우 잘리는 부분 일단 가렸어염" 하고 온 어플인데
<drake_kr> "뭐!? 아이폰5가 없었어? 그러니까 삼성이나 LG폰 이외에 다른 선택지가 없다구? 알았어 그럼 휴대전화를 안 쓰지 뭐" <- 제 생각
<yemharc> 왜 인터페이스는 "가린"영역에 가지 못하니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 호머 심슨을 존경해요.
<yemharc> 심슨은 말씀하셨어요. "x플에게 1달러도 주지 않고 아x폰을 쓸 수 있다면 악마에게 영혼이라도 팔겠어!"
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 인터페이스는 아이폰용으로 개발하고 crop되는 부분에 광고를 넣으면 되겠군요
<yemharc> ? 포럼 모바일요?
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 어플 만들때요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데
<yemharc> 이번 넥서스 프라임 보니까
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 슬슬 non-button 체제로 가려나봐요
<drake_kr> 아니 아예 기계식으로 가던가 -.-
<yemharc> 프라임 유출샷 보니 하단에 배치한 터치버튼이 안드로이드 계열 패드와 같은 디자인이더군요
<drake_kr> 왜 굳이 터치디바이스에 집착하는지..
<yemharc> 딱 버튼 3개 배치된 그거
<yemharc> 사실 저도 버튼 없앴으면 해요
<yemharc> 이게 더더군다나 터치여서
<yemharc> 붙잡고 쓰다보면 되려 방해되는 경우가 많죠
<yemharc> 활용하기에 따라 그런 숏컷 키가 있는게 나쁜건 아닌데
<yemharc> 아무래도 아이폰쪽이 '모바일 터치 디바이스'의 인터페이스로서는 더 맞다고 봐요
<drake_kr> 하긴 그건 애플이 짱인 이유중에 하나에요
<yemharc> 사실 뭔가 사용을 하다보면 아이폰이 안드로이드에 비해서 '조작 단계'가 더 많은건 사실인데
<drake_kr> 원버튼 마우스가 맥의 최초부터 지금까지의 거시기잖아요
<yemharc> ...........문제는 아무도 신경쓰지 않을 만큼 사소하다는거죠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 대신에 매직패드 있으니 무효
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 매직패드 신기원이더만요. 한번 쓰면 그대로 중독증세가..............
<drake_kr> 진짜 애플이나.. 블리자드가 UI에서는 최강이라고 할수 있을듯
<yemharc> 애플은 하드웨어 블리자드는 소프트웨어
<yemharc> 둘이 합치면 뭔가 재밌는 인터페이스가 나올까요.....
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> osx이 하드웨어는 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니아니
<yemharc> 애플의 인터페이스 디자인의 대부분은 하드웨어가 기반이잖아요
<drake_kr> 융합이라고 하죠
<yemharc> 아이폰 인터페이스의 핵심도 그 달랑 한개 붙어있는 홈버튼이고
<yemharc> 맥도 사실 잘 보면 OS 자체보다 원버튼 마우스나 매직패드같은게 포인트니까요
<drake_kr> 애플은.. '간결'이 모토인듯
<yemharc> 사실 잘 보면 정말 간결한지는 좀 갸우뚱 합니다.
<drake_kr> 그러긴 한데
<yemharc> 아니 이게.......들어보세요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 밀고나가는건 그런 부분이란 말예요
<drake_kr> 확장성 배제라던가
<yemharc> 맥 사용자 치고 '맥 관련 제품' 달랑 한개인 사람 얼마나 되겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 근데 안드로이드 사용자가 맥사용자한테 지랄하는거 전 이해를 못 하겠어요
<drake_kr> 지가 돈지랄 한다는데 왜 앱등이라고 하는지..
<yemharc> 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> 전 구글빠이지만 저도 이해 못해요
<drake_kr> 걍 부럽다고 하지
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 해외에서는 맥빠들 놀릴때
<drake_kr> '너넨 컴터 고장나믄 센타 들고가냐' 하잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> drake_kr, 오늘 뭉친다며요?
<bundo> 저녁에..
<drake_kr> 애플사용자들은 그게 당연한건줄 알고
<drake_kr> bundo: 네 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 오늘 인천세미나 준비로 누구 봐야 함 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 여전히 바쁘시네요
<bundo> 형준씨데려 가세요
<bundo> 포닉스
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 사무실 별고 없죠 실장님 ?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ; 디자인작업때문에 며칠 사무실 못 갔어요
<bundo> 디자인도 하남 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 원래 디자이너인데유
<bundo> 다구리 디자이너 ?
<bundo> 다굴 디지인?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 패키지 / 출판 디자인이요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 출판도 ? 오호 ?
<bundo> 우리도 오픈소스 책 내야 하는데..
<bundo> 오픈소스SW PDF 내는거 프로젝트 내볼까>
<bundo> 오픈소스SW PDF 내는거 프로젝트 내볼까?
<yemharc> 근데 오픈소스SW라고만 하면 너무 방대하지 않을까요
<bundo> 오픈소스SW 잡지
<grr>  /_\;
<drake_kr> 으음
<bundo> 이유는 우분투만 하기엔 우리 바운더리가 좁아요 예밀
<drake_kr> 그걸 주관한다면 아무래도 명휘씨가 적임자일것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 리눅스 & 오픈한 SW 다 이야기 하는거
<bundo> drake_kr, 편집은 ?
<drake_kr> 편집이야 제가 해드릴수 있고요
<drake_kr> 근데 나이트 찌라시랑 잡지랑은 좀 차이가 많이 나서요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 그거 접목하면 많이들 볼듯
<bundo> 나이트 지라시 같은 오픈소스SW 잡지
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<bundo> 19일에...
<bundo> 제안 해봐요 잡지 내자고 ...
<grr> 월간 cobuntu 1호 (다음호 발행날자 미정)
<drake_kr> 제 생각은 HiOSS 주관이 맞다고 봐요..
<yemharc> 그건 저도 동감합니다.......만
<yemharc> 명휘님 사정이 어떨지가.........
<yemharc> 최근엔 기사도 안 올라오고요....
<drake_kr> 명휘씨가 인터뷰하러 다녀야 하는게 맞고
<drake_kr> 잡지는 정보도 정보지만 일단은 사람이야기가 들어가야 하는거고요
<drake_kr> 잡지 분량을 채워야 한다면 명휘씨도 뭔가 목적의식을 가질수 있을듯도 싶고
<bundo> 페북에 이벤트 만드는 중 ㅎ
<bundo> 19일 모임
<drake_kr> HiOSS가 지금 소강상태인 이유는.. 오픈소스는 사실 이슈거리가 별로 없으니 -.-
<yemharc> 그렇다기보단 [국내 오픈소스 관련]이 이슈거리가 없죠........
<yemharc> 게다가 이러니저러니 해도 오픈소스가 활발하게 움직이는 분야는 사실상 일반인들이 피부로 체감하기엔 힘든 분야들이 대부분이란것도 있겠네요
<yemharc> 슈퍼컴퓨터의 99%는 오픈소스와 리눅스로 움직인다!! 라고 해봐야...............
<yemharc> orz
<bundo> 김기창교수님 & 권순선씨 오시라고 했는데 반응없심 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 누구누구 만나러 다니고 사람 만나는 이야기에서 배어나오는 오픈소스의 강점 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이벤트 만들었심
<yemharc> 확인했습니다
<yemharc> 저날도 조퇴해야겠네
<yemharc> 저번 모임에서 나름 떠들어놓고 지각하면 우잌;;
<yemharc> drake_kr: 7~9월 고생하고 연차 묵혀놓은게 이렇게 보답(...........................)받는군요.....................으헝
<drake_kr> '우분투 서버 운영과 터미널'에 대한 발표주제로 자료 만들어 두겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엥
<bundo> 어 마저 한가지 안넣었군
<bundo> 서기 = 송현도
<bundo> 토론 주 패널 = ???
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 병일씨가 그러데.." 사람 많이 오면 어쩌냐구?"
<bundo> 그럼 내가 지리 내주고 나가지 머 담배나 피러 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 내가 자리 내주고 나가지 머 담배나 피러 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> bundo / 넙죽
<bundo> DarkCircle, 하이 ^^;
<DarkCircle> 권순선님 구글 들어가신 이후로 미친듯이 바쁘신듯
<DarkCircle> 엊그제 시차적응 이야기가 나왔더군요
<bundo> 구글간겨 오?
<DarkCircle> 네
<bundo> 한국 구굴 아니고 미국?
<bundo> 한국 구굴 아니고 미국?
<DarkCircle> 미국인지 한국인진 모르겠고 구글 들어갔다는건 확실
<DarkCircle> 인증샷도 올라왔다능.
<bundo> 오 ^^;
<bundo> 역시 /... 대단
<DarkCircle> 추석 건너뛰고 히말라야 트래킹 다녀오셨던데
<DarkCircle> 그거 끝나고 하루 쉬고 바로 구글입사
<bundo> 오호 !
<bundo> 어쩐지 이번 포럼 같이 하자고 메일 보냈더니 .. 답변 없드라고요
<grr> 헐...
<bundo> 에휴 나도 취직해야징 ...
<bundo> 그래서 모임 바쁘다고 안나왔으면.. ㅎ,흐
<grr> 전 여자친구가 생겨서 바쁘다고 모임 안나올 수 있으면 좋겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 곧 취직할꺼 같음
<grr> 웡...
<bundo> 취업이 하도 안되서....
<DarkCircle> https://plus.google.com/111933309665296903652/posts/PK99Rc1kApE 이건 구글입사 인증
<bundo> 그냥 회사 차리고 취업하려고요 .. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이건 히말라야트래킹 사진 모음
<DarkCircle> https://plus.google.com/111933309665296903652/posts/HSwA6ofqQRq
<bundo> 쥐뿔을 안하니 내가 정보에 느리군요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 우분투 유지/보수 관련회사라거나 /.\
<bundo> DarkCircle, 댓글 달았심 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> https://plus.google.com/111933309665296903652/posts/PK99Rc1kApE#111933309665296903652/posts/PK99Rc1kApE
<DarkCircle> 저도 어쩌다가 알게된 ...
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 어느날부터 회사를 나간다느니 하시더니
<DarkCircle> 정말로 다녀오심 - -;
<yemharc> "회사좀 가볼까" -> 구글입사
<yemharc> ..............믕?
<bundo> 네이버 관두고 히말리야 간거는 알았는데 어디 회사로 옮기는 지는 몰랐징
<bundo> yemharc, 흑흑 나도 취업좀 해야징 ...쩝
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 술값을 벌 수 있는 효율적인 방법을 찾아서..
<bundo> 아 심심 해서 소금에 고지 먹어야징
<bundo> 아 심심 해서 소금에 고기 먹어야징
<yemharc> 역시 분도님
<yemharc> 오타로 본인인증 -_-b
<bundo> 어머니도 오타로 바느질집 을 875로 적었는데...
<bundo> 방금 온 전화로 내가 확인해줌 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 873 이더군요 ...
<bundo> 역시 오타로 울 엄니 인증
<bundo> 방금 위 이야기 이해 안되는 분?
<yemharc> 에........바느질 집을 875..............?;;
<bundo> DarkCircle, 페북 안하죠 ?
<DarkCircle> 네 페북은 안해요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 예전에 한번 일이 터졌던 경험이 있어서
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19223
<bundo> 시간 되면 놀러오셈
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 난 사람들 만나 술마실려고 모임 자꾸 여는거에요 ㅎㅎㅎ~
<yemharc> ㅎ
<bundo> 아들 둘 내일까지 시험이라 일찍 오는데... 점심 먹이려고 스탠바이중 ...
<grr> 흐아아앙ㅁ..
<Work^Seony> 한 IP에 10대의 PC가 물려있따고 가정했을 때, 10대의 PC에 SSH로 동시에 접속할 수 있는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요...
<drake_kr> http://www.kippler.com/win/crtmaster/
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 리눅스에서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스크립트..;;
<yemharc> 음?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 꼭 동시는 아니더라도, 한 IP 아래에 있는 모든 리눅스에 접속하려면 제 생각엔 외부포트를 내부 22번으로 연결시켜주는 방법이 생각나더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어, 2001번은 A번 PC의 22번포트로, 2002번은 B번 PC의 22번 포트로..
<Work^Seony> 예상으로는 가능할 것 같은데... 테스트는 안해봤으니...
<Work^Seony> 이번 토요일날 테스트 해봐야겠군요..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced?action=show&redirect=AdvancedOpenSSH
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 감사합니다. 한 번 볼께요
<yemharc> 정확하게 원하시는 기능인지는 모르겠네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 밀님 질문
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: VNC 터널링이란 답변이 제일 많이 보이네요
<yemharc> imsu: ?
<imsu> yemharc: 수학 정보처리나 영상신호처리 관렴 대회가 있나요
<imsu> ë ¨
<yemharc> 대회요?
<yemharc> 수학 올림피아드......는 아실테고
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수학이 아니라 프로그램 대회
<yemharc> 음;;
<imsu> 알고리즘 대회라는게 더 낫겠네요
<yemharc> 어......그런거라면 찾으면 많이 나올걸요
<yemharc> 되려 신호&영상처리 부분이 괴랄한게
<yemharc> 저거 대부분 로봇경진대회 관련이에요
<imsu> 괴랄??
<bundo> Work^Seony, 옹
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> bundo, 넵
<imsu> 분도님 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu: 말 그대로 단순 프로그래밍 실력 이전에 로봇설계부터 시작하다보니.....
<imsu> 서니님도 헤헤
<bundo> 우분투 한국커뮤니티 홍보를 위한 영문 자료 PPT 용 만들어야 합니다 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 아 이거 명환이 하고 이야기 하다가 까먹었심
<bundo> 오늘이 기한이라고 문자가 옴 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> bundo,ㅎㅎ 넵 . 한글 PPT를 만들어주시면 번역하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 오늘...
<bundo> 넵
<imsu> 밀 .. 로봇대회에서 영상처리를 해버릴까요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 그리고 알고리즘은 그 JAC던가
<imsu> 밀.. 아놔 로봇 만들지도 모르눈데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자바 알고리즘 경진대회라는게 그나마 꾸준히 열리는거 같긴 해요
<imsu> 자바라 ..
<imsu> 흠 배터리 갈고 재접하겠습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> Work^Seony, 우선 나에게 온메일 보냈습니다.
<bundo> hwp 첨부 인데 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 제가 한글로쳐서 보네 줄테니 영작 해주십시요 ^^;
<Work^Seony> bundo, 네. hwp 포맷으로 보내주시지만 않으시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 넵
<imsu> 밀.. 로봇이라하면 일단 로봇을 만들어야 하는고죠??
<Ben5_Hadoop> 오랜만이에요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅋ
<yemharc> 로봇은 애초에 로봇키트같은게 있긴 해요
<yemharc> Ben5_Hadoop: 오랜만입니다 :)
<yemharc> .....근데 경진대회쯤 되면 보통이 기판설계부터 커스텀이니.........
<imsu> 아 멀로 해야하지 ..
<bundo> Work^Seony, 메일 보냈습니다. 한페이지 인데 영작 부탁 드립니다 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> Work^Seony, 시간이 3시까지 입니다. ㅠ,.ㅠ 명환도 나도 까먹고 있었심 쩝
<bundo> 부탁 드립니다 영작
<Work^Seony> bundo, 넵
<bundo> 감사합니다 머 대충 영작해주십시오 헤헤
<grr> imsu: 건담 하나 만드시죠 /척/
<Work^Seony> bundo, 내용이, 예정인 거에요? 했던 일 들이에요? 했던 일들 보고하는 게 맞죠?
<grr> yemharc: 요즘 로봇대회는 신청하면 로봇을 한대 학교로 보내주더군요..
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 보내주나요...
<grr> yemharc: 제가 신청했었다가 프로젝트땜에 빠졌었거든요..
<grr> 100만원짤 한대줘요
<yemharc> 보는 관점에 따라 다르겠지만
<grr> 만약 수상하면 다음년 부턴 학교당 2대..
<yemharc> 정해진 하드웨어를 놓고 승부한다고 하면 주로 센서기술 등이겠네요
<grr> 네
<grr> 일단 그런데.. 얘들이 주는거에 api라고 할만한게 읍어요 (..)
<yemharc> 아니 있으면 안되죠 (...)
<yemharc> 그럴거면 그냥 프로그래밍 대회를 열고 말지
<bundo> Work^Seony, 대충내용넣어보내 줍시다
<grr> yemharc: 전 그래서 결국 뒤에서 구경만 깔짝깔짝 몇번 했는데, dsp랑 로봇 걷는거 나눠서 작업하더라구요
<grr> 걷는건 차렷자세에서만 움직일 수 있는거지 중간에 전원을 끄면 끈사람이 잘못이에요 ㅇ_ㅇ
<Work^Seony> bundo, 넵 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 동북아 포럼 자료집에 넣으려고 하는것인데...
<bundo> 흐
<yemharc> grr: 음...... 2족보해이었어요?
<grr> yemharc: 네..... 이야.. dsp가 차라리 낫더라구요...
<grr> 장애물 인지해서 피하는거 뭐 그런거 주로 하잖아요. 영상을 흑백으로 찍어서 threshold 줘서 검은영역 흰영역 확대해서 장애물 만들면 떙이니까..
<grr> 말은 쉽지 이게 두어달 = =;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거랑 관련해서
<yemharc> 전에 아주 획기적 발상으로 1등한 해외 고딩그룹이 있었죠
<grr> 어떤 주제로?
<yemharc> 그 시각처리요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 논란이 좀 많았는데
<grr> 아아..
<yemharc> 눈을 광학영상장치....그러니까 카메라가 아니라 소나(sonar)형 레이져로 교체해서
<yemharc> 레이져 광각투사를 해서 장애물 등을 인지하고 처리하는데
<yemharc> 카메라 처리랑은 비교도 안되게 빨랐어요
<yemharc> 다만 상용화나 뭐 이런거는 무리였는데
<yemharc> 카메라랑은 비교도 안되게 빠른 만큼 비교를 불허하게 비싸서.........
<imsu> 흠..버스에서 졸다가 이제봄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 헐....
<imsu> 아 왜케 졸립지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_iphone> 그러게
<imsu> 흠.... 로봇을 만드는것부터 무리네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 로봇키트는 사실 이미 완성품이에요
<yemharc> 레고처럼 파츠별로 교체하는 방식
<yemharc> 다만..........비싸요
<drake_iphone> 기각
<imsu> 얼마나 한
<imsu> 합니까
<drake_iphone> 지금 stratovarius 앨범 듣고 있는데 문득 예전 생각이 나네요..
<drake_iphone> 어떤 누님께서 forever라는 곡 때문에 epispde 앨범을 구메하시고 메탈리카 골수팬 되심..
<yemharc> imsu: http://www.robocon.co.kr/
<yemharc> 착한 가격들이죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> 로봇 가격은 사실 간단해요
<yemharc> 곤충 또는 4족 동물형이면
<yemharc> 기본 뼈대에서 구동 관절 하나가 추가될때마다 약 +8만
<drake_iphone> 뭔 죄다 상담이여
<yemharc> 인간형은 기본 뼈대에서 관절 하나마다 +13만
<yemharc> 거기에 추가로 손가락이 각자 움직이면 +40만 (추정)
<yemharc> 그리고 상반신만 있다던가 하반신은 캐터펄트라던가, 사이즈가 1:1이라던가 다양한 바리에이션이..............
<drake_iphone> 뭐 최종진화형 건덕후라면...
<imsu> 헙헙 비싸구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_iphone> 저런거 9개 사서 소시춤 시키는놈 없나요
<drake_iphone> ㅎ
<yemharc> 소시춤은 모르겠고 커피원두 갈아서 뽑아서 다이닝(맞나?)해서 머그컵에 따라 주는 키 40cm정도의 로봇은 있었습니다.
<grr> 시즈탱크 하나 만들어요.. 졸작으로 그거하려다가 기각당했어요 - _-
<drake_iphone> 그건 short circuit에서도 칵테일 만들어주는 장면이 나오죠..
<bundo> 도이치 로코팀이 나 가입하라고 메일이 왜 왔나 했더니 ...
<bundo> 번역하다 독일어도 번역 했더군요 3개... 쩝
<bundo> 3개 = 3줄
<bundo> 참고하다 번역한건디 ..ㅎ흐
<Work^Seony> bundo, 보냈습니다.
<bundo> 오 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> :)
<yemharc> .......독일어 번역도 하십니까 (...)
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵐께요
<drake_iphone> 확실히 폰으로 irc는 짱나네.. 이따뵙겠습니다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이제 트위터를 인수할만한 곳은 페북밖에 없는데
<yemharc> 페북도 요즘 슬슬 망조가 보이고............
<imsu> 흠.. 로봇대회라 ...
<imsu> 겁나게 부르주아 대회군 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애초에 기계랑 로봇은 틀리잖숨까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<bundo> Work^Seony, 보냈습니다. 명환 서원 참조로,,,, ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 로봇애 쓰이는 언어는 뭔가유
<yemharc> 아 졸려..........
<yemharc> C랑 어셈요
<yemharc> 간혹 matlab이나 lisp등도 쓰긴 하는데
<bundo> imsu, 로봇애는 누구여? 어느맛사지 방 중국애?
<yemharc> 그쪽은 아무래도 '인공지능'이나 '전문가 시스템'쪽이 주력이라.......
<imsu> 머에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음 씨만 잘하면 되는구나
<imsu> 못해서 문제지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠 로봇 그거 하는데 어렵나요??
<yemharc> 분야마다 틀리다고밖엔 못하겠네요
<imsu> 으흠??
<imsu> 아~ 졸립다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> imsu: 로봇에도 분야가 많이 있잖아요
<imsu> yemharc: 네
<yemharc> 예를들면 인간형 로봇...그러니까 안드로이드 계열하고 산업용 기계팔하고는 확연히 틀리죠
<yemharc> 움직이는 원리도 틀리고, 사람이 원하는 기능도 틀리고요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그런 부분에서 난이도가 서로 틀려요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 계열이라면 정확성보다는 자연스러움이 요구되고
<yemharc> 산업로봇은 반대로 칼같은 정확성과 정밀성이 요구되죠
<yemharc> 둘 다 첫째로 필요한게 센서기술이고
<grr> 시즈탱크를 만들어서 리얼 포트리스를....
<yemharc> 둘째가 센서 정보를 토대로 작동하는 와중에 발생되는 인터럽트에 대한 반응이 되죠
<grr> 아 기각당한 내 졸작 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 근데 그거 실제로 '제대로' 포격전이 이뤄진다고 하면
<yemharc> 조금만 확대하면 군용 소프트가 됩니다
<yemharc> 딱히 졸작은 아니에요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 현대전에서 탱크가 시속 7~80km로 달리면서 움직이는 대상을 정밀타격하는게 다 그런 부분에서 출발한건데
<imsu> yemharc: 센서기술이라면 영상처리 관련 분야가 되겠군요
<yemharc> 주로 영상처리가 되겠죠
<yemharc> 최근에는 후각 청각에 관한 것들도 많이 연구되고 있어요
<yemharc> 그리고 트랙킹 기술도 활발하구요
<yemharc> 그 왜 아이폰이나 이런데 투입된다고 다들 설레설레하던 헤드트랙킹 기술이
<yemharc> 실제로는 거진 15년 전쯤부터 쓰이던 녀석입니다
<yemharc> 대표적으로 떠올릴 수 있는게 (녹화가 아니라)감시 목적의 CCTV죠
<yemharc> 그런 CCTV 모니터링 영상을 보면 시야 내에 움직이는 대상이 있으면 자동으로 대상의 크기만큼 박스를 잡아 트랙킹을 시작합니다. 동시에 여러 대상도 하고
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 최근에는 그게 정밀도가 많이 올라서 얼굴 몸 팔 다리로 구문할 정도가 되었고
<yemharc> 얼굴, (팔 전체가 아니라)손, 허벅지, 종아리 정도로 박스를 구분해서
<yemharc> "지금 트랙킹하는 대상이 어떤 동작을 취한다"까지 인식하더군요
<imsu> 음;;
<yemharc> 음 아니 여튼
<yemharc> 무슨얘기 하다 여기까지 온거죠...
<imsu> 대회 얘기하다가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서
<yemharc> 산업로봇은 하드웨어 설계 비중이 높고
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 소프트웨어 비중이 높아요
<yemharc> 물론 실제 하드웨어 복잡도는 안드로이드가 높아요. 아무래도 관절이 많이 들어가니까
<yemharc> 근데 이건 반대로 생각하면 적당히 '관절만 구현할 수 있으면' 되는 부분이라서
<yemharc> 그 관절들이 유기적으로 동작하기 위한 소프트웨어의 힘이 절대적이죠
<imsu> 음;;
<imsu> 어렵구나;;
<yemharc> 반대로 기계팔은 "A지점에서는 찍고 B지점에서는 잡아 올리고 C지점에서는 뒤집어라" 정도의 일을 할 뿐이라
<yemharc> 하드웨어적인 신뢰성과 내구성이 중요한거죠
<imsu> 프로그래밍을 전혀 모르는 사람이 과연 대회에 참가할 수 있을까요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 유기관절처럼 덜렁덜렁 움직이면 아무래도 정밀작업을 반복하는건 못하니까요
<yemharc> 음..... 그건 대회 수준마다 틀려요
<yemharc> 간단한 로봇축구나 길찻기로봇 대회같은건
<imsu> 많은 일을 하는 것보다 알고리즘의 수준을 높인다면 가능할 것 같기도 한데
<yemharc> 사실 전문 프로그래머가 아닌 사람들도 취미로 좀 배워서 나가고 합니다만
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 인간형에 격투기, 댄스, 스포츠 등으로 가면 일단 '팀'이 필요해요
<yemharc> 혼자서 다 하는건 사실상 불가능해요. 아주 시간을 길게 잡으면 몰라도
<imsu> 길찻기 로봇이라면 라인트레이서 정도인가요?
<imsu> 아니면 장애물을 피해가는 건가요?
<yemharc> 에.......우리가 흔히 생각하는 그 미로 있죠?
<yemharc> 그림으로 그린 각진 미로
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 거길 빠져나오는거에요
<yemharc> 가장 단순한건 [벽따라 왼쪽으로 돌아라]부터 시작하고
<yemharc> 거기서 좀 발전하면 [시야로 판단해서 저 앞이 막혔는지 길이 이어지는지 판단]한다
<yemharc> 그리고 미친듯이 발전하면 [일정 구역을 돌아 미로의 표본샘플을 채취해서 길을 추측한다]까지 가죠
<yemharc> 근데 마지막 단계까지 가면 이미 대회고 뭐고 뛰어넘은 수준이고 -_-a
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이미 지나간 길을 저장해서 안간다는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 미로 넓이가 3^2m라고 하면
<yemharc> 표본을 추출하기 위해서 약 30^2cm정도의 사각형 공간을 돌아다닌 다음
<yemharc> 그 표본에서 [반복되는 패턴이 있는가]를 검색하고
<yemharc> 해당 패턴을 저장해서 길을 찾아가는 와중에 [같은 패턴인지 매칭]을 해서 일정 수치가 넘어가면 [저건 막힌길] 또는 [저기가 뚫린길]이라 판단하는거죠
<yemharc> 좀 쉽게 비유하자면
<imsu> 음~~
<yemharc> 사람이 숲에서 길을 찾을때에 이끼의 위치, 태양과 그림자의 각도 등으로 방위를 찾는거라 생각하면 되요
<yemharc> (복잡성은 틀리지만)
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW3wb4za2h0  요게 초등학생 레벨
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ1RrgLYYMM 그리고 이게 대학 & 일반인 레벨
<yemharc> 두 영상의 로봇 움직임을 잘 비교해보세요
<yemharc> (관절의 수도 체크해 보면 좋습니다)
<imsu> 격투대회넹
<imsu> 격투대회가 리모컨으로 하는거군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 다 자동인지 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자동인것들도 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 근데 그것들은 느립니다.
<yemharc> 아무래도 로봇 자체적으로 의사결정을 하니까요
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e6cDUBwmrM&feature=related 그리고 이게 연구소 레벨입니다
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B76fdIlp3wg 그리고 현재 세계 정점(아직도 그런지는 불명)의 휴머노이드 기술력을 가진 혼다 아시모
<imsu> 옆에서 공격하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얌시러워 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC-M-TTgXXI&feature=related 아 아시모 영상은 요걸로..........
<imsu> 광운대가 짱임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 07년은 거의 프로토타입이었고 요 영상이 본격적으로 인간같은 몸짓을 하기 시작한 시기
<imsu> 영상보는데 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 로봇관련 대회 말고 다른게 또 있나요?
<yemharc> ?
<grr> = =
<yemharc> 로봇관련 대회 말고 다른거라뇨?
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 기타 프로그래밍 관련 대회요
<yemharc> 음 뭐......기타라면 그냥 말 그대로 프로그래밍 경진대회던가 하는것도 있고
<yemharc> 되려 그런 순수 프로그래밍 대회쪽이
<yemharc> 되려 알고리즘을 많이 봐요
<yemharc> 특정 문제를 내고
<yemharc> 시간 내에 코드를 짜서 푸는데
<yemharc> 거기서 런타임 체크를 하고
<yemharc> 그에 따라 순위가 매겨지는 방식인걸로 알고 있어요
<imsu> 카이스트에서 주최하는 그런건가보군요
<imsu> 흠;; 내가 여기 나갈 애들을 지도할 실력이 되나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그건 아닌거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안될건 뭐에요
<yemharc> '코드'를 가르치려고 하지 말고 '수학'을 가르치세요
<yemharc> 정확히는 '논리'
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 대회면 수학이고
<yemharc> 로봇대회면 논리
<imsu> 차라리 프로그래밍 대회를 나가라고 할까나;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 로봇대회는 진짜 빡세긴 해요
<yemharc> 가르치는 나이대가 고등학생?
<imsu> 아뇨 대학
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영상신호처리나 수학정보처리 관련 대회를 알아보는 중이에요
<yemharc> 대학 정도면 그냥 냅둬도 알아서 할거에요. 본인들이 생각 있으면 -_-
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 담배한대 피고 옵니다아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 흠
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> grr: https://www.tizen.org/
<imsu> 벌써피셨음? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야.............전자담배고...........
<yemharc> 그냥 좀 빨다 내키면 들어오면 되는거니 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘들어
<imsu> 맞다 전자 담배 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 영어공부를 해야겠다고 느껴요
<yemharc> 국내에는 자료가 없고
<yemharc> 해외는 다 영어고
<imsu> 큭;; 저도 마찬가지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 떠듬떠듬 읽자니 이젠 스스로 답답하고
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 이거 뭐에요 무서워요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 대충 읽고 해석하는게 전분지라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr: 티젠이라고 리모+미고 프로젝트가 합쳐졌어요
<yemharc> 대략 40여개 기업 및 벤더가 참여하고 있고
<imsu> 기술적인 문서 읽을 땐 그 용어의 미묘한 차이를 해석하느라 고생을 하지요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 삼성도 멀티플랫폼 전략 중 하나로 밀고 있는 녀석이에요
<yemharc> imsu: 전 되려 기술문서밖에 못 읽어서 문제
<yemharc> 사회/경제 텍스트에서 default라고 하면 "이게 뭔 x소리여" 합니다...ㅠㅠ
<grr> 무서워요.. 전 그냥 유저인데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> grr: 아 근데 웃자고 하는게 아니고
<yemharc> 저쪽은 사실 순수 리눅스에 가까워서 커널/디바이스/데몬 등등 공부하기에 좋을거에요
<yemharc> 리눅스를 RTOS로 탈바꿈하는거랑 비슷한 과정이라
<yemharc> 그리고 19일날 시간돼요?
<yemharc> OSS모임
<grr> 19일요?
<imsu> yemharc: db를 공부한다는데 공부를 하는 이유가 뭐죠?
<grr> 평일은 그떄그떄 달라요
<yemharc> grr: 아, 다른게 아니고 VIM책 주려구요
<imsu> 제가 잘 몰라서 .. 그냥 디비 테이블 짜고 거기서 간단한 계산을 하고 그럴려고 하는건가요?
<yemharc> imsu: db공부요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<grr> yemharc: 아.. 그날 정말 되봐야 알아요
<yemharc> 그거야말로 최적화의 진수니까요
<yemharc> grr: 아, 딱히 급한건 아니에요. 그냥 그날 오신다고 하면 챙겨가려구요
<imsu> sql 을 사용할줄 아냐 모르느냐를 구분하는 기분이 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 어차피 책 한권인데요 뭐
<yemharc> imsu: 단순히 쿼리 구문을 알고 db제어를 할 줄 아는건 1주일이면 합니다
<grr> yemharc: ㅜㅜ 그날 보고 말씀드릴께요
<yemharc> 그걸 바탕으로 db 시스템....이라고 할까 말 그대로 하나의 데이터[베이스]를 구축하면 실무자급이고
<yemharc> grr: ㅇㅇ 부담갖지 마요
<yemharc> 그런 데이터베이스들을 묶어서 통합관리를 할 줄 알면 db프로그래머
<imsu> 음~
<grr> imsu : 예로 들어 제가 만든 회원정보 가져오는 db 쿼리가 10 사이클이 걸리고, 밀씨가 만든 회원정보 가져오는 디비가 최적화 해서 8 사이클이라고 쳐요
<grr> 근대 이게 하루에 사람이 100만명이 들어오면
<yemharc> 그리고 그 전체적인 시스템을 구현하기 이전에 밑그림을 그리고 설계도를 짜는 사람이 DBA
<grr> 총 200만 사이클이 차이가 나는거에요
<imsu> 그니까 결국은 디비를 만질줄 안다는건 디비 알고리즘을 최적화 시키는 거군요
<imsu> 맞나요?
<imsu> 또 수학이네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 뭐.. 설계에 따른 내용이긴한데..
<grr> 결국은 수학으로 리미트 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<imsu> 음 설계를 한다는건 디비 정보를 얼마나 잘 분류를 잘해놔서 그걸 얼마나 빨리 찾고 검색하느냐 뭐 그런건가요?
<yemharc> 일단 전기/전자/건축.설계 분야만큼은
<imsu> 그럼 실질적으로는 디비 공부라고 하는건 알고리즘 공부가 되는겁니까?
<yemharc> 시작부터 끝까지 모조리 수학이라고 보면 됩니다
<imsu> 자료구조네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거랑도 좀 미묘하게 틀려요
<grr> 그렇죠.. 좀 미묘하게 달라요
<yemharc> 알고리즘은 단순히 일련의 과정을 최적화 하는건데
<imsu> 음~
<grr> db 설계와, db 조작은 별계 영역으로 쳐야하니..
<yemharc> DB 경우에는 '이 사람이 원하는 것을 찾는 과정'에 대한 최적화에요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 문제가 뭐냐면
<yemharc> '동시 접속자'가 터무니없는 변수가 되죠
<yemharc> 구글 경우에 하루 동시접속 [IP]가 10억입니다
<imsu> 켁
<yemharc> 그럼 단순 계산해서 10억개의 각기 다른 요청 중에서
<yemharc> 중복 50%라 관대하게 때리고
<yemharc> 그럼 5억개의 [각기 다른]요청에 대해 [공통적으로 적용될 최적화된 알고리즘]이라는 소리죠
<yemharc> 미친거에요
<imsu> 그니깐 예밀씨 말로는 구글놈들은 미친거군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨 소리에요
<yemharc> 업계사람들 다 구글은 미친놈이라고 인정하는걸
<yemharc> 구글이 이번에 아시아 지역에 데이터센터를 3개 신설했어요
<yemharc> 근데 각 센터당 엔터프라이즈급 서버가 1160대정도 수용됩니다
<yemharc> 언제더라
<yemharc> 제작년이던가 작년이던가 구글 I/O에서 발표한걸 보면
<yemharc> [현재 우리가 보유한 데이터의 총 용량은 약 2엑사바이트다]라고 했죠
<yemharc> 근데 그런 DB를 초단위로 개선해요
<imsu> 개선한다는 의미가 뭐죠?
<yemharc> (2엑사 = 2048페타 = 2048000테라)
<yemharc> 검색속도 개선요
<yemharc> 다시 위로 돌아가서 비유하면
<yemharc> [우리는 동시 5억개의 요청에 대해 공통적으로 적용되는 알고리즘의 속도를 5천초/1d 개선했다]
<yemharc> 정도가 될걸요
<yemharc> 아니 5만초던가.....
<yemharc> 저거 전에 계산기 두들겨 봤었는데 까묵..........
<imsu> 검색속도를 개선한거는 db 테이블을 재 설계했다는건가요?
<imsu> 아니면 db에서 검색하는 알고리즘을 개선했다는건가요?
<yemharc> 둘 다요
<grr> 둘돠..
<yemharc> 덧붙이면
<grr> 그래서 구글이 미친거에요 - -;;
<yemharc> 07년 기준으로 구글 데이터센터 한개가 하루 처리하는 용량은 약 400페타
<imsu> 그럼 db테이블을 설계하는데 필요한 기술들이 대략 어떤게 있는지요? 이거 뭐 초보가 물어보는거라;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저 2엑사라는건 [쓰레기를 제외한]......이란거죠
<yemharc> 음... 여러가지가 있는데요
<yemharc> 일단 알고리즘에 보면 탐색과 관련된 녀석들 있죠?
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 보자........ 기억나는게
<grr> 가장흔한 b+..
<imsu> 바이너리 서치?
<yemharc> 순차 이분 이진트리 균형나무 AVL 2-3 -2-3-4 red-black 해쉬 기수 bin-radix-tree bin-radix-trie 외부검색 isam 연장해쉬 B-트리
<yemharc> .......더 있나
<imsu> ㅇㅇ 대충 그정도 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼간에
<yemharc> 일단 가장 기본적인 순차검색
<yemharc> 이거의 장점은 [순서대로 타고 내려갈 수 있다]
<yemharc> 단점은 db가 커질수록 속도가 느려진다
<yemharc> 아, 이러면 끝이 없구나
<yemharc> 간단히 설명해서
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 데이터를 알파벳 숫자 등으로 [순차정렬]하고 억세스카운트 등으로 [순위]를 매긴 다음
<imsu> yemharc: 미안한데 나 그거 수업하는 사람이에유 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇게 나온 인덱싱에 각 사용자 계정마다 소형 db를 붙여서 [개인 검색 사전]을 만들고
<imsu> 오케이
<imsu> 인덱싱 서치구나
<yemharc> 그 인덱싱을 매일 갱신하면서 마찬가지로 계속 누적되는 개인사전과 매칭을 하고
<yemharc> 그 매칭을 통해 또 다시 나오는 인덱싱을 이용해서
<yemharc> 검색어와 문자열 매칭을 하고
<yemharc> 그렇게 매칭해서 나온 결과물이 다시 인덱스가 되고
<yemharc> 그 인덱스를 사이트 목록과 비교 조회한 다음
<yemharc> 가장 중복되는게 많은 사이트부터 순서대로 나열하는데
<imsu> 흔히 홈페이지에서 게시글을 작성자/ 내용 / 제목 / 이렇게 분류하는데
<yemharc> 그 와중에 해당 사이트에서 수집한 데이터(글 목록 등) 중에서도 가장 매치가 많이 되는걸 위로 올린다
<imsu> 이 각각의 방식들이 db에서 쓰는 테이블의 제목을 다르게 해서 찾는거죠?
<yemharc> ......가 구글 검색엔진의 [가장 기본바탕]이 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> 그 이상이 되면 나도 몰라
<yemharc> ............
<imsu> 구글은 관심없음 ㅋㅋ 변태라면서요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 머리좋은것드 모여서 뭔가 했것지..........
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 거기다 이 x친것들이
<yemharc> 이젠 그걸 실시간으로 해버려서.............. (한숨)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대략 난감 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 그것두 한글을 - -;
<yemharc> 그거 알아요?
<yemharc> 크롬 옵션중에 보면
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 순간검색(베타)라는게 있는데
<imsu> 아 자동검색?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이거 구글 사이트의 순간검색하고 다른거에요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 그거 켜놓고 쓰면 정말 난감한게
<yemharc> 난 [네]만 썼는데 네이버 로딩해버림
<yemharc> (..........)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 포럼 하도 가니까
<yemharc> 우 라고 쓰면 메인도 아니고 질답게시판 보내버려요
<yemharc> (...................)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 개개인의 정보를 다 저장해 놓고 또 거기서 찾는건가요?
<imsu> 무섭네
<imsu> 자주가는 사이트 목록을 정리 해놓는건가요?
<yemharc> 그런 정도가 아니라
<yemharc> 크롬 쓰면 자기 구글계정 연동하잖아요
<yemharc> 구글이 무서운게
<yemharc> 구글을 오래 사용하면 할수록
<yemharc> 자신의 검색 데이터도 쌓여서
<yemharc> [내가 원하는걸 점점 더 빨리 정확하게] 찾을 수 있다는거에요
<imsu> 글쿤요
<imsu> 관련 사이트나 데이터를 모아놓겠네;;
<imsu> 무서운 놈들 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 근데 정말 무서운건 그런게 아니에요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ??
<yemharc> 구글트렌드는 아시죠?
<imsu> 그냥 알기만함
<yemharc> 그럼 이건 어때요
<yemharc> http://www.google.org/flutrends/intl/ko/
<imsu> 헐~
<imsu> 독감이다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국이 없네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 중국 러시아 한국 통짜
<imsu> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 이게 아니라
<yemharc> 이럴때 택배여 -_-...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 저 구글 독감트렌드가 나온게
<yemharc> [독감이 유행하는 지역은 독감에 대한 검색량이 늘어날거다]
<yemharc> 에서 시작했는데
<yemharc> 이거 확대해보면 정말 무서운거에요
<yemharc> 예를들면 미국서 대통령 선거가 시작됐습니다.
<yemharc> 후보 A와 B가 유력하네요
<yemharc> 근데 구글트렌드로 A B 를 넣고 검색하면
<yemharc> 검색량에 관한 그래프가 나타나죠
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면 지금 시대에선 그게 곧 지지율이나 마찬가지..........
<imsu> 음~ 그렇군요
<yemharc> 누가 당선될지 예측이 되죠
<yemharc> 그뿐 아니라 구글트렌드는 최근 네이버를 까는 데에도 결정적인 증거가 되고 있기도 하고
<imsu> 뭐~ 세계시장의 정보를 그냥 다 주물럭 거리는구나
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 지금 세상에서 검색은 권력이에요
<yemharc> 이미 [가지고 있는 정보의 양]은 중요하지 않아요
<yemharc> [얼마나 효율적으로 내가 원하는것을 얻을 수 있느냐]가 포인트죠
<yemharc> grr: 제가 머리서 직접 나오네 어쩌네 하셨지만
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 사실 따져보면 저도 찾아보고 답하는거 많아요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 다만 찾는데에 요령이 생기는거죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무서운사람~
<yemharc> 읭.......
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_iphone> ㅇㅇ?
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<drake_iphone> yemharc 잠깐 담배피러 내려와요
<imsu> drake_iphone: 밀씨가 무서운 사람이네요~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_iphone: ㅇㅇ 금방 갈게요
<drake_iphone> ㅇㅇ? 왜
<imsu> 그냥 ㅋㅋ
<drake_iphone> 나 저ㅉ
<grr> 아우 인터럽트쩐다..
<drake_iphone> 쫓겨났어
<drake_iphone> 아 오늘같은날 노트북을 갖고다녀야는디 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쫓겨나다니요?
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> 반년은 동태를 봐야지 하면서도
<grr> 참 거시기하네요..
<drake_cli> 아후
<drake_cli> 배고파.....
<imsu> 니나노호~
<DarkCircle> 치맥 물건너갈듯 -ㅅ-
<imsu> DarkCircle: 치맥이라니요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저번주부터 불질러 놓은거에 물 끼얹게 생겼-ㅅ-
<drake_iphone> 7시군
<imsu> drake_kr: 잉?
<imsu> 두개로 접속하셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 돈이 한푼도 없음 -ㅅ-
<grr> DarkCircle: show me the money
<grr> DarkCircle: 우리의 든든한 친구 산와머니 (ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ)
<DarkCircle> grr -0-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> grr -ㅠ- 핥짝.
<imsu> DarkCircle: 돈이 없다는 저 거짓말 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ...진짜 돈없는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 교통카드에 죄다 때려 박고
<DarkCircle> 현금 0원
<DarkCircle>  =3
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님
<imsu> dba가 되는 길은 어렵습니까? ㅋㅋ
<grr> dba라... 참 희한하더라구요
<grr> 신입은 안뽑는데 경력 7년 이상 10년이상을 뽑고..
<imsu> grr: 신입없이 가능합니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 희안하다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐거운 밤 다들 보내십시옹 ^^
<lyuso> 잘가요......
<imsu> 어 류소님이닷 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 ^^
<lyuso> 네........
<djh_> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 휴... 인제서야 숙제 끝. 아침 7시 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 취침하러 고고씽
<imsu> 굿모닝
<drake_kr> 아아 국모닝
<lyuso> 국모닝입니다.
<imsu> drake_kr: 오잉 어제 술드신거 아니었음? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lyuso: 안녕하세요
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 안녕하세요 하고 사라지셨다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 흐음........
<drake_kr> 잠시 로그좀
<drake_kr> 왤케길어
<lyuso> imsu, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 로그라뇨? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어제 대화
<drake_kr> 그래서 밀씨가 무서운사람이랬구나
<lyuso> <- 전혀 모르는중
<lyuso> 스륵
<imsu> 아놔
<imsu> 힘들구만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠;;
<drake_kr> 증말
<lyuso> 힘든하루
<lyuso> http://blog.lyuso.net/178673 뿅
<drake_kr> 이지스라니
<drake_kr> http://highconcept.tistory.com/1562
<lyuso> 스티븐 잡스 사망
<drake_kr> 다들 애플이 스티브잡스 뒤지믄 좆될거라고 생각하는데..
<lyuso> 그렇게 약하게 키울리가.
<lyuso> 블룸버그 통신이 first 찍었네 왠일로....
<lyuso> 블룸버그가 이쪽으론 좀 느릴텐데.
<drake_kr> 단지 잡스가 선봉장일뿐이죠
<lyuso> 네.
<drake_kr> 아 똥구녕이 헐거같어
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-06
<imsu> 잉?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 다이렉트 거시기를 만들더니
<drake_kr> 거시기박스를 만든거였군
<imsu> 으잉?
<imsu> drake_kr: 김경호 노래는 언제 들어도 멋짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: http://time.windeos.com/video-wwzsyW_9Yck.html
<imsu> 김경호는 미X것 같음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아 맞다 계속 설정이 안되는거 같은데 이맥스에서 메일 우찌 봅니까? ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu_> Å«º°ÀÌÁ³³×¿ä..
<imsu> DingGGu_: 글씨가 깨지네요 ㅠ
<yemharc> DingGGu_: Set your encoding
<DingGGu_> hmm.. lol
<imsu> DingGGu_: utf-8
<DingGGu_> someone saw well..
<imsu> zz
<imsu> zz
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu_> !c2 zmsqufdl wuTspdy
<imsu> ??
<DingGGu_> ¾Æ-
<DingGGu_> ¤±¤¤¤·
<yemharc> imsu: 메일클라이언트 뭐 써요?
<imsu> gmail
<yemharc> 아니 이맥스 애드온요
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 그냥 기본으로 하려고 하는데
<imsu> rmail로는 안되는겁니까?
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> 어렵나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 하여튼 이놈의 이맥스 한글메뉴얼 진짜 없네
<imsu> 흠;; 어제 잠깐 생각나서 해보려하는데 자꾸 에러나넹 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한글메뉴얼이 있다면 진작에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음 일단
<yemharc> mew 라는걸 설치해요
<imsu> 음;; 그게 어제 잠깐 보니깐 느리다는 말이 있던데;
<yemharc> 요즘 세상에 거서 거여요 -_-
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 싫으면 gnus라는것도 있삼
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> gnus 는 깔려있는듯
<imsu> 그럼 고걸로 큭큭
<yemharc> M+x gnus
<yemharc> ??
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 에고
<imsu> 했더니 팅김
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머가 문제지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 에러도 안뜨고 그냥 튕겨요?
<imsu> 아니 그냥 멈춰버림 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 멈추는건 또 희안한...........
<imsu> yemharc: 아놔 멈춰버림 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그럼 뭔가 다른 문제같은데........
<yemharc> 아마 ~/.gnus 파일 있을거에요
<imsu> 없네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=47558
<imsu> 머지 이건 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 mew 쓸까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 되는게 없어 !!! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스는 원래 그럼요
<yemharc> 걍 윈도 쓰세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 맥의 세계로
<yemharc> 근데 애초에 OS위에서 OS 돌리는데 문제가 안 생길수가 없죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 맥에서 써도 이맥스는 되는게 없을겁니다 우힛우힛
<imsu> yemharc: 윈도우 pc가 파워가 나갔는지 전원이 안들어감 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> imsu : http://www.mew.org/en/info/release/mew_1.html#Overview 요건 mew 메뉴얼
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: el 파일 받아서 컴파일하면 되죠?
<imsu> mew 설치하려면 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 애초에 deb로 제공해요
<yemharc> apt-get
<Work^Seony> imsu, Hi ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> 음 설치가 되는구나 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: mew 설치했습니다
<yemharc> 실행법은 똑같아요
<yemharc> Mx mew
<imsu> 근데 안됨
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;ㅣ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 그래서 설치했다고 해
<imsu> 했지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안됨 제길
<imsu> emacs 재부팅(?) 해바야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 됐다! ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> yemharc: ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> imsu_em: 축하해요
<imsu_em> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 이제 설정해 봐야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 아 귀찬아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> yemharc: mail client process failed
<imsu_em> 이거 설정을 안해줘서 그런거죠?
<yemharc> 아마도요
<yemharc> 아무것도 설정 안한거죠?
<imsu_em> 네 이제 해보려구요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 메일서버 주소나 뭐 이런거 아무것도 없을거에요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<imsu_em> razGon: 안녕하지 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon: 안녕하세요
<razGon> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<imsu_em> 죄다 영어 밖에 없네 ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허허............
<yemharc> 스티브잡스 스탠포드 강연영상 풀버전같은게 막 올라오네........
<yemharc> ........감사히 봐야지
<imsu_em> yemharc: 메일을 보내긴 했는데 깜깜 무소식임 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 설정 잘못했나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imap.google.com port:997
<imsu_em> 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 헉 ;; 993 으로 해놨네
<yemharc> gmail 계정에서는 설정 했어요?
<imsu_em> 네
<imsu_em> creating an ssl/tls connection 이후 아무것도 안나옴 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 멈춰버렸구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 아오 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 에러라도 나오면 우찌 해보겠는데 멈추면 어쩜;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 이맥스를 안쓰면 됩니다
<imsu_em> 이미 손에 익어 버렸는디 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이맥스에서 메일을 안 보내면 됩니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 해보고 싶은디;; ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그럼 남은건 뭐다? 삽질!
<imsu_em> 아오 짱나!!!!
<imsu_em> 아씨;; 뭐 하나 해보려하면 되는게 없네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_em> yemharc: 삽질은 성공한다!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 도움 감사 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<imsu_em> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_em> yemharc: 근데 생각보다 많이 느리군요;;
<imsu_em> 새 메일 받는데 왜이리 오래 걸린다냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_em> 1000 개 밖에 안되는디 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그정도면 꽤 걸려요
<yemharc> 제가 4400개 받아오는데 썬더버드로 대충 20분인가 걸렸으니..........
<yemharc> (컴 성능도 좀 구리구리 하긴 합니다만)
<imsu_em> yemharc: 그렇군요;;; evolution 은 그래도 좀 나은거 같았는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 emacs 설정할 일은 당분간 없으니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 시원해라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 변태
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐 형님한테 그런 소릴 듣다니 ~
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> 똥묻은 개가 겨묻은 개 나무라는꼴 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 짱개님 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얘들아~~~~ 얘들아~~~~~ 워어워~~~~~
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님 이거나 연습해 보까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 볼때마다 시원하네 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 예전하고 비해서 목소리가 많이 갔네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 아니 무슨
<yemharc> 한국 비자카드 사이트는 결제내역 조회가 없대요........-_-
<imsu> 잉?
<grr> 읭
<yemharc> 뿌잉
<grr> 읭읭읭
<yemharc> 왠지 심심하다 (...)
<grr> = =
<imsu> yemharc: 심심하슈?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 요즘 영어/일어 공부하고 있어요
<yemharc> 일어는 뭐, 이제 나름 고급파트인데
<yemharc> 영어는 아직도 떠듬떠듬...
<yemharc> 국내서만 놀자니.............좁아요
<imsu> 헐 일어 고급파트?
<imsu> 오덕후 증명 완료 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하이 에브리원 ^,.@;
<yemharc> bundo: 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> ^^ 흐흐 ~
<bundo> yemharc 어제 재미났었남 ?
<yemharc> 재밌었죠
<yemharc> 꼼장어 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오 꼼짱어 ...
<bundo> 짭스흉도 가시고 좀 기분 꿀꿀한데요 ... 쩝~ ㅠ,.ㅠ
<lyuso> 어도비 AIR 는 리눅스 개발 포기일 뿐이고.........
<drake_kr> 사람이 죽었는데 기뻐하는 사람이 많겠군..
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 누구 ? 삼순맨들?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 오히려 더 긴장해야 될 시기인데 그쪽은 축제분위기겠군요
<bundo> 주가 올랐다면서요 삼순?
<drake_kr> 오르겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 주가는 올랐는데...
<yemharc> 위기의식은 되려 내려가 버려서 문제네요
<drake_kr> 지금은 오히려 긴장해야 될 시기..
<bundo> 인천리눅스 동호회 회장 온다고 하는 군
<bundo> 근데 6분 지났심 ..
<drake_kr> 맨날 술이야~
<bundo> 아녀 이친구 차가지고 와서 술안해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 결국 분도님이 꼬셔서 차에서 주무시게 만드시겠죠
<bundo> ㅋㅋ  머 인천이라 그리 서로 멀지 않은데  삽니다.
<bundo> 김형선 이라고...
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 젤리빈..
<imsu> drake_kr: 젤리빈이머에요?
<drake_kr> http://www.androidpub.com/1746673
<yemharc> drake_kr: 젤리빈은 왜요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 댓글 읽는게 더 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잉텔이 붙었슴미다
<yemharc> 읭?!
<drake_kr> x86-android를 아예 built-in 한다는 소문이 돌고 있네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시나
<yemharc> 이번 아이폰4S의 중심은 소프트웨어였습니다
<imsu> 소프트웨어와 하드웨어의 비중 차이점은 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 주로 모바일에서
<yemharc> 하드웨어가 가지게 되는 비중은 일단 스펙시트, 체감성능, 디자인, 그리고 기기를 만지는 촉감(그립감 등등을 아울러서)
<imsu> 음
<yemharc> 예를들면 쿼티 키보드가 붙은 물건은 그립감이 떨어지고 무게가 더 나가는 대신 입력의 편의성이 높은거죠 (예전에는......지금은 그런거 없습니다)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 구형 시절 내장 쿼티 키보드 제품은 하드웨어에 비중을 둔 거라고 볼 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 반대로, 아이폰은 쿼티를 다는 대신 소프트웨어를 개선해서 가상키보드의 품질을 높였죠
<yemharc> 이건 나름 소프트웨어에 비중을 둔 예 중의 하나라고 볼 수 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 실제 소프트웨어 비중이라 함은 소프트웨어 자체의 품질을 말한다기보다
<yemharc> 접근성 편의성 보편성(사용자 경험)이 3대 축이 되지요
<yemharc> 접근성은 앱스토어로 해결했고
<yemharc> 아니......이건 좀 유기적이라 따로 떼어놓긴 힘들군요
<yemharc> 앱스토어도 따지고 보면 접근성관 편의성 양쪽을 모두 커버하고
<yemharc> 반 강제적으로 통일시킨 UI는 편의성과 보편성을 만족하죠
<imsu> 그럼 애플의 소프트웨어의 중심적인 경영과 삼성의 하드웨어 중심적인 경영의 차이는 무언가요?
<Seony> 이번 아이폰4s에서의 중점이 소프트웨어라는 점은 전적으로 동의합니다. ㅎㅎ 근데 언론에서는 씨퓨가 어떠니 하는 하드웨어 얘기만...
<imsu> 얼마전 기사 보니까 삼성은 소프트웨어 외주 준다고 하던데
<yemharc> Seony: 네. 아무리 봐도 siri가 포인트에요
<lyuso> siri 목소리
<lyuso> 글라도스같아요
<yemharc> iOS5는 뭐, 사실 베이스나 마찬가지니 포인트라 하긴 좀 애매하고요
<yemharc> imsu: 소프트웨어 중심 경영과 하드웨어 중심 경영은 아주 간단해요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 중심 경영은 사실 기업을 상대로 하는 장사에 가깝습니다.
<yemharc> 꼭 그런것은 아니지만
<yemharc> 간단한 비유로
<yemharc> 구형 안드로이드 폰 사용자와 아이폰 3G 사용자가 있습니다.
<Seony> imsu 질문 보니까 대학생이 레포트 쓰는데 숙제 물어보는 거 같아 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰 3G 사용자는 신형 아이폰이 갖고 싶지만 내 3G도 충분히 좋고 쓸만하다고 '인정'하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 구형 안드로이드 사용자는 '내꺼 하드웨어 스펙이 너무 떨어져'라고 말하죠
<yemharc> 이건 소프트웨어 품질 차이도 있겠지만 그 이전에 근본적으로
<Seony> 확실히 안드로이드 사용자는 하드웨어의 스펙에 좀 집중하는 경향이 있더라구요.
<imsu> Seony: 그렇습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 소위 말하는 '인체공학적 설계' 또는 '사람을 생각한 디자인'같은 부분의 차이에요
<imsu> Seony: 궁금해서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 여전히 [너무 개발자 중심의 인터페이스]라는 말을 듣고 있죠
<yemharc> 아이폰 3G도 지금 와서 보면 느리고 버벅댑니다.
<Seony> 저는 안드로이드는 아직 상품이 아니라고 생각하는데... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 구형 안드로이드도 똑같아요
<imsu> yemharc: 그럼 현재 개발자 중심의 인터페이스를 바꿀 수는 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 그런데도 양자 사이에 만족도가 이렇게까지 차이가 나는 이유는 그런 부분이에요
<yemharc> 못 바꿀건 없죠
<imsu> 근데 왜 안하는거죠?
<yemharc> 실제로 안드로이드 커스텀 롬 중에 그런 부분에 가장 신경을 많이 쓰고, 인정받는게 MIUI 롬입니다.
<yemharc> 써보면 아이폰과 거의 흡사해요. (배꼈다던가 이런건 일단 제끼고)
<yemharc> 그건 안드로이드 자체에서도 아직 (일종의)산업 표준이 정립되지 않은것도 있고
<imsu> 그럼 아이폰과 다른 인터페이스를 만든다면 상품화 가치가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 가장 결정적인건 폰 개발사들이 투자를 안 하기 때문이에요
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 오픈소스고 구글은 레퍼런스 폰을 만들지만 그걸 가지고 강요하는게 아니라 '최소 요정도는 포함하면 안드로이드다' 라고 말하는 입장이죠
<yemharc> 그런 상황에서 그나마 HTC가 센스UI를 만들어서 변화를 시도했고 나름 좋은 평가도 받았습니다.
<yemharc> HTC의 고객충성도에 관한 비중의 반 정도는 저 센스UI 덕이기도 하죠
<yemharc> 근데 국내에서 발매한 모~든 스마트폰을 둘러봐 보면
<yemharc> UI커스텀한 폰따위 없습니다.
<imsu> 큭큭
<yemharc> 최적화도 안하는데 UI커스터마이징 할리가 없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 또 하드웨어 중심이라는게 거기서 드러나는데
<imsu> 음~~
<imsu> 허기사; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애플은 나름 전략적인 부분도 있겠지만 아이폰을 우루루 쏟아내지 않죠
<imsu> 애들이 노력을 안하나
<yemharc> 사실 아이폰도 안드로이드처럼 충분히 자주 스펙업 시키면서 발매 가능해요
<yemharc> 근데 안합니다.
<imsu> 그냥 겨우겨우 돌아가게만 만드는 수준인가 보군요
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 보기에
<yemharc> 안하는 이유는 아주 간단해요
<imsu> 음?
<yemharc> 하드웨어 새로 설계해서 제품 만들어 파는것보다 소프트웨어 좀 손봐서 성능 끌어올리는게 훨씬 싸고 이득이라는거죠
<yemharc> 어차피 아이폰의 점유율은 이제 사실상 벽에 부딪혔어요
<yemharc> 그런 상황에서 자사 제품 또 내봐야
<yemharc> 그 안에서 돌고 돌 뿐이고
<yemharc> 자주 내봐야 구매할 사람은 한정적일 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 그럼 자연히 하드웨어를 통한 수익은 줄어들고, 결국 손해죠
<yemharc> 근데 삼성이 딱 그러고 있어요
<yemharc> 수많은 저가형 폰들
<imsu> 음;;
<yemharc> 겔S2 LTE를 낸건 하드웨어적으로 틀린거니 그렇다 치는데
<imsu> 삼성도 무슨 전략이 있지 않을까요?
<yemharc> LTE랑 LTE HD를 굳이 나눌 필요가 있는가 부터
<imsu> 아닌가; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전략이야 있죠
<yemharc> "x나 뽑아서 후려치면 점유율 늘어난다. 일단 팔고 늘어난 다음 뽑아내자"
<imsu> 설마~ ....
<yemharc> 실제 그러고 있잖아요
<Seony> 근데 아이폰은 이미 하드웨어 팔아서 수익을 많이 내고 있기 때문에, 점유율에 한계가 있다고 해도 돈 버는 회사...
<Seony> 이미 아이폰의 마진율은 삼성,엘지,노키아 다 합쳐도 안된다죠
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 제 말은 그런게 아니라
<yemharc> 예를들면 아이폰3 3G 3GS 3GP 4 4G 4S ... 이런식으로 아이폰이 줄줄 나왔다고 생각해보면
<yemharc> 되려 하드웨어쪽은 잘해야 본전치기였겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 삼성이 딱 그러고 있지 않습니까
<Seony> 그쵸...
<yemharc> 좀 부풀려서 전 세계 스마트폰 판매점에 쌓여 넘치는 삼성발 제고품들 어쩔겁니까
<yemharc> 아이폰은 아직도 없어서 못 파는 경우가 있는데
<yemharc> 미디어에서 시끄럽게 떠드는 '소프트웨어가 대세'라는건 이런 부분이겠죠
<yemharc> 적어도 하드웨어 방면에서는 생산력이 구매력을 앞지른지 엄청 오래 됐습니다.
<imsu> 흠;;
<yemharc> 하드웨어 가격은 나날이 싸지고, 신제품이라 해도 특수한 제품이 아닌 다음에는 가격이 30만원을 넘기 힘든 세상이에요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 관련 시장은 점점 변할겁니다.
<yemharc> 아직은 기술력이 안되는지 모르겠지만
<yemharc> 아마 시간이 더 지나면 스마트폰도 PC처럼 하드웨어를 [교체]가 아니라 [업그레이드]하는 시대가 올거에요
<yemharc> 하드웨어는 최대한 규격화/통일화 되고, 생산 및 교체 비용은 점점 줄어들고 효율적이 될겁니다.
<yemharc> 대신 그 틈을 소프트웨어가 잡는거죠
<imsu> yemharc: 흠;; 그렇게 된다면 현재 하드웨어 관련 업체들이 많이 문을 닫는 상황이 오는건가요?
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 지금의 게임회사들같은 구조가 되지 않을까 싶어요
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 예를들면 코어를 만드는 엔진업체....그러니까 이 경우는 말 그대로 반도체 생산 업체가 되겠죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 코어를 사다 제품을 만드는 업체. 사실 현재 게임회사의 운영방식은 애플과 매우 흡사해요
<yemharc> 결론적으로 말하자면 중간에 끼어있는 업체들은 많이 도산할지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 또 하드웨어라는게 소프트웨어만큼 시시각각 변하는지라 어찌될지는 몰라요
<yemharc> 갑자기 새로운 수요가 생길수도 있으니까요
<imsu> 음~ 칩이 원칩화 되면서 여러 벤처회사들 망한것처럼???
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 특히 하드웨어 사업은 머리만 가지고는 절대 못하기 때문에 더 그래요
<yemharc> 하드웨어는 돈이 들고, 고급인력이 [많이] 필요하고, 관련 기반시설과 인프라가 [절대조건]이기 때문에
<yemharc> 그리고 현재 컴퓨터와 관련된 하드웨어를 보면 알 수 있는 점이지만
<yemharc> 실제 '코어'를 만드는 업체는 모든 종류를 다 합쳐도 20업체도 안됩니다
<yemharc> CPU경우에는 극악하죠
<yemharc> 그래서 신생업체가 이제와서 뛰어들어 어느정도 자리잡을 만한 분야는 구조가 (비교적)간단한 저장매체라던가
<yemharc> LCD등의 스크린 사업이죠
<imsu> 그렇다는건 향후 10년 이후에는 하드웨어 개발자가 오히려 대접을 받을 수도 있다는 거군요
<yemharc> 그래서 삼성이 '우리 반도체 사업만큼은 최고'라고 말하고 다니면서도 세계 무대에선 '반도체 조립생산 잘 하는 업체' 정도로 인식받는 이유도 거기에 있죠
<imsu> 개발자의 편중이 몰려있으니;;
<yemharc> 사실 이미 대접받고 있어요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 개발자........라는건 사실 컴퓨터 공학이 아니라 전자공학이기도 하고
<yemharc> 실질적으로 하드웨어 개발/설계자는 우리가 흔히 생각하는 IT업계와는 그다지 인연이 없어요
<yemharc> 관련성은 있어도요
<yemharc> 인텔은 컴퓨터 CPU를 만들지만
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 발전양상을 고려해서 만드는건 아닌것처럼요
<imsu> 몇 년전까지만 해도 파워관련 인력이 부족했는데 지금은 어떨려나 모르겠군요
<imsu> yemharc: 모바일 프로그래밍이라는건 구체적으로 뭘 말하는거죠?
<yemharc> 움직이면서 사용하는데에 지장이 없는 작은 크기의 디바이스에 관련된 프로그램 작성
<imsu> ??
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요-
<hacking_u> 오늘 상당히 한산하네요
<drake_kr> 형님이 가셨으니
<drake_kr> 한산하지
<lyuso> 네. 한산하죠.
<hacking_u> 그렇군요 =_=...
<drake_kr> 아.. 김태원 대단하다..
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘은 어디 안가셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 저기요
<drake_kr>  ㅇㅇ
<nexusz99> 5*10^20 정도 되는 숫자를
<nexusz99> 다룰려고 하는데
<imsu> 잉?
<nexusz99> 어떻게 해야할까요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> imsu한테 저거 시켰는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어떻게 하실려고요? ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 몰라요 감이 안와요
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 그니까 문제가
<nexusz99> 1시간안에 찾을 수 있는 가장 큰 소수를 출력하는거에요
<imsu> prime number ?
<nexusz99> 네.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 쪼개야겠군..
<imsu> 일단 알고리즘 적으로는요
<drake_kr> shift 연산을 잘 활용하시면..
<nexusz99> 도저히 감이 안와요...
<drake_kr> 아니면 아예 문자열로 숫자를 저장하는 방법도..
<drake_kr> 처리시간이 오래 걸리겠죠
<imsu> 5*10^20 되는 숫자까지 계산할 필요가 없고요 square(5 * 10^20)까지만 계산하시면 되요
<drake_kr> 그러니까 지금 정수가 long long int(Int64) 를 훨씬 넘는 수를 출력해야 한다는거잖아요
<nexusz99> 네네
<drake_kr> 그럼 문자열로 해야지뭐
<nexusz99> 문자열로 어떻게요?
<drake_kr> 하긴 저거 중학교때 문제로 나왔었는데 못 풀었었음
<imsu> nexusz99: 그리고 p(1) * p(2) * p(3) ... p(n) + 1 을 더하면 p = prime number
<imsu> nexusz99: 일단은 prime number 를 찾으시면서 곱해 버리세요
<nexusz99> 소수가
<nexusz99> 2 3 5 7 11 인데
<nexusz99> 2*3 + 1 = 7
<nexusz99> 아
<imsu> 근데
<imsu> 문제가 있어요
<nexusz99> 5는..;;
<imsu> 5 * 7 + 1 = 36이 됩니다.
<nexusz99> 휴.
<imsu> 무슨 말씀이냐면 소수들 곱하고 + 1 하면 모든 숫자를 다 표현할 수가 있어요
<nexusz99> 36은 소수가 아니잖아요
<imsu> 그걸로 연산량을 줄이세요
<nexusz99> 근데 어차피 소수로 처리할 숫자가 롱롱을 벗어나면..
<imsu> 그니까 prime 또는 composite 인지 판별하실 때
<imsu> 계산량이 줄어드는 효과를 볼 수 있다는거죠
<nexusz99> 아
<imsu> 안해봐서 모르겠지만 제 이론상 될지도 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀 복잡해 보이기도 하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 암튼
<imsu> 일단 n 까지의 숫자중에 prime 을 찾는다고 하시면 루트(n)까지만 루프를 돌리시면 되요
<drake_kr> long long int를 벗어나는 정수는 직접 2진수에서 16진수로 변환하는 방법밖엔 없죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 소수 * 소수 소수 + 소수 소수 - 소수는 이미 소수가 아님 =3
<drake_kr> 아니, 배열도 있긴 한데 알고리즘으로 따지자면 진수변환이 더 쉬워요
<imsu> 제가 말하는 거하고 drake_kr 님이 말하는 거는 전혀 다른 내용입니다.
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아 그 얘기가 아니에요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DarkCircle> limit를 벗어나면 배열을 쓰면 되죠 -ㅠ-
<nexusz99> 흠흠
<drake_kr> 머 어쨌건
<imsu> 괜히 내가 얘기를 꺼냈나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자 일하라능! 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 !!!
<lyuso> 그냥 일하세요
<lyuso> .......
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 이런 야행성
<lyuso> 어지러워요
<DarkCircle> 일하라고 갈구는 인원이 둘로 늘어났 ...
<lyuso> 아아.
<lyuso> 요즘 짜증나는 일과 열받는 일이 매우 늘어나서
<lyuso> 많이 민감합니다.
<lyuso> 미안해요.
<drake_kr> lyuso: 저말고 시비거는사람이 있었나요?
<lyuso> 다른데 이야기에요. =)
<drake_kr> 김태원 진짜 잘한다..
<Barami> dma...
<Barami> d알고리즘을 짜는건가요.
<Barami> 아니면 구하기만 하면 되는건가요..
<imsu> nexusz99: 혹시 페르마의 정리 아시나요?
<imsu> 이거 이용해 보면 정확하지는 않지만 연산량을 더욱 줄일 수도 있겠네요
<imsu> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%8E%98%EB%A5%B4%EB%A7%88%EC%9D%98_%EB%91%90_%EC%A0%9C%EA%B3%B1%EC%88%98_%EC%A0%95%EB%A6%AC
<lyuso> ......ㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 좀 더 정확하게 하시려면 나눗셈 정리에 관한 여러 알고리즘을 공부하시면 되겠지만 시간이 없을 듯 하니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> imsu: 연산량이 중요하긴하지만 일단 지금 제일 중요한게 64bit int 를 넘어가는 숫자를 다뤄야되요
<drake_kr> 2진수로 곱셈 나눗셈은 시프트 연산으로 가능해유
<Barami> nexusz99, http://gmplib.org/ C에서 bugnum 을 사용하려면 이걸...
<Barami> ~_~
<Barami> bignum
<nexusz99> Barami: 감사합니다.
<Barami> 저걸로 한참 소수 찾아서 rsa 연산 하는걸 구현했었죠..
<Barami> 암호학 기말고사 과제로..;;
<Barami> http://barami.org/screenshots/rsa11.png
<Barami> http://barami.org/screenshots/rsa1.png
<Barami> http://barami.org/screenshots/rsa2.png
<Barami> 으음?
<Barami> 완성본 스샷이 몇번이더라..;
<Barami> 여튼..
<imsu> nexusz99: overflow 계산해서 비트를 쭉 나열하면 안되나요?
<Barami> 저 라이브러리에 소수 판별 함수도 있긴 하니까.
<Barami> 대충 범위 잡고 루프돌면서 반별함수 돌려도 되고..
<Barami> 아니면 알고리즘 구현하셔도 되고요.
<nexusz99> 지금 열심히 머리 싸매는 중입니다..ㅠㅠ
<Barami> AKS 알고리즘이란걸 구현해보려다가..
<Barami> 도저히 안되겠어서 포기 하고 그냥 일반적인 알고리즘으로 구했었어요..;
<nexusz99> 하..알고리즘 공부안하고 있었는데 알고리즘 공부해야겠어요.ㅠ
<Barami> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AKS_primality_test
<bundo> Barami,  바라미 잘 지네죠 ? 취업했삼?
<bundo> drake_kr, http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19241 이런 글 대신 처리 바랍니더 ... ^^;
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 헉 머든 네 구만 굿(Good)
<bundo> 고맙삼 = drake_kr
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 음 이외수&강분도&김태원 세분은 공통점이 있는듯
<bundo> ^^;  고맙다고요 혐조/수고 에 고마워요
<bundo> ^^;  고맙다고요 협조/수고 에 고마워요
<bundo> 김태원 나보다 2살 위임 ㅠ,.@
<drake_kr> 왜이러세요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr,  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19243 나 머 더 저질를꺼거든유 흐헤
<drake_kr> 서영은누님 짱이신디
<bundo> 쿠크
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 원래 리더는 일저지르는게 일이잖아유
<bundo> 감사합니다. ^^  drake_kr
<bundo> drake_kr, 우리 사무실서 오픈스택 테스트 하려면 장비 필요하지요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<bundo> 테스트 베팅 실 알지요?
<bundo> 그거로 좀 노하우 (썰풀꺼) 만들어 야 겠어요
<drake_kr> 굳이 신형장비는 아니어도 여러대의 장비는 필요하겠네요
<bundo> 그럼 테스팅 베드 이용하면 어떨까요?
<bundo> 난 노하우 조금 가진 내편 필요합니다.
<bundo> 딱짤라 말하겠어요
<bundo> 오픈스택 노하우 익히세요 ^^;
<bundo> 우리가  필요한 부분 중 중요 합니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<bundo> 올해 초 오픈스택 같이 하면서
<bundo> 느낀건데 이제 시장이 커지고 있어요 우리도 참여 하자고요 먹는거?
<drake_kr> 음..
<bundo> 다음주 월요일 (12일) 오후 저 가고요
<drake_kr> 전 일단 시작하고 나면 경험은 모두 오픈하게 됩니다
<bundo> 저녁에 만남 있어요 같이 갑시더
<drake_kr> 넵
<bundo> 강분도 , 허광남 , 유명환, 허기행, 심호성,  이형준, 송현도(?)
<bundo> 신도림 7시
<bundo> 오후 12시 이후쯤 상암에 갑니다.
<bundo> 저는 오후 12시 이후쯤 상암에 갑니다.
<drake_kr> 예
<bundo> 스케즐에 넣어 두세요 ^^;
<drake_kr> 네
<Barami> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> Barami, 하이 ... 취업 했남?
<Barami> 아뇨.. 아직..;
<bundo> 진보네트워크 센터 안가시겠남?
<bundo> jinbo.net
<Barami> ??
<bundo> 급여는 적지만 많이 배워 성장 할거로 보는데..?
<Barami> 웹쪽인가보네요.. 흐음..  php면..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-07
<imsu> nexusz99: 설마 아직까지????
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오옹...
<yemharc> http://twitter.com/#!/withingrace/status/121748515926978560
<imsu> yemharc: 잡스 죽었나요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 어제
<imsu> 헉?
<imsu> 왜 죽었대요?
<yemharc> 전세계 선진국-1위부터 차례로 약 35개국의 모든 종류의 신문 헤드라인이 잡스기사..............
<yemharc> 암으로 사망요
<yemharc> ..........전 객실 Wife 설치라니..........
<imsu> 난 왜 몰랐을까;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉?? wife설치?
<imsu> yemharc: 어쨌든 저 트위터 저놈은 안티 기독인가봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9NWEhG7LUYs/To4179OdTNI/AAAAAAAAAog/XONZI3dZOmc/s720/20111007_jangdory.jpg
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<yemharc> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9NWEhG7LUYs/To4179OdTNI/AAAAAAAAAog/XONZI3dZOmc/s720/20111007_jangdory.jpg
<drake_kr> 아
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<drake_kr> 트위터엔 정말 병신들이 많구나..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그건가요
<yemharc> 잡스 불신지옥 ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 귀신은 정말 있나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 예수인지는 모르겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 귀신이 있다 해도 그게 예수는 아니고
<imsu> 예수는 옛날에 우리말로 표현하면 무당아닌가요?
<yemharc> 음........ 비슷하려나요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4930
<yemharc> 애초에 시작이 민족 설화/전설 짜깁기에서 시작한지라
<imsu> 어제 내 동생;;; 귀신이 물먹는 소리 들었음;;
<imsu> 같이 키우던 강아지와 함께;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 우리나라 에서 교회가 전도하는건
<bluedusk> 믿음을 위해 전도하는게 아니라
<bluedusk> 돈을 위해 전도하는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 일단 믿음 = 십일조 기타 헌금 등등 -> 목사 배불림 -> 교회 대형화 -> 정치인들 꼬임 -> 목사 파워업
<bluedusk> 뭐 이런 싸이클이랄까?
<yemharc> 사이클이고 뭐고 이전에
<yemharc> 사실 교회 시스템 자체가 이미 다단계잖아요
<yemharc> 사람 많이 모아오면 또는 헌금(이라 주장하는) 많이 내면 너 장로
<drake_kr> 어?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, http://drake.kr/59789 이건 이제 볼수 없겠군요..
<DarkCircle> 시골 깡촌에서 남의 돈 빌려가면서 힘들게 봉사하는 목사들은 안그런데
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 도시 대형교회들이 개독교를 죄다 망쳐놨 ...
<drake_kr> 아녀유
<drake_kr> 잘하고있듬
<DarkCircle> 깡촌 교회 가면 목사들이 도시 교회들 무진장 까요
<DarkCircle> 이게 목사냐? 악마지
<DarkCircle> 라고 ...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 사실 그런 분들은 목사가 아니라 그냥 기독교 교인이죠 (까는게 아님)
<DarkCircle> 끄덕
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 그런건 둘째치고
<DarkCircle> 아니 기독교 교인이라고 하기에는 예수의 이름에 똥칠을 하는넘들로 밖에 ..
<drake_kr> 아니 전 솔직히
<yemharc> 전 애초에 기독교는 성경부터 태워버려야 뭐가 될거라고 봐요
<DarkCircle> 그건 둘째치고 이번주 치맥 계획 망했습니 ..
<drake_kr> 아예 지하철에서 '예수천국 불신지옥'이라고 하는 사람들이 가장 독실한 기독교 신자 같던데
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 성경은 좋은 소설책임
<drake_kr> 소설로 안 봐서 그렇지
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 기독교에선 성경부터 태워야 뭐가 돼요
<DarkCircle> 전 애초에 좋을대로 떠들어봐라 입장이라 말을 안하는데
<DarkCircle> 성경 들고 다니면서 그 얘기 하면
<DarkCircle> 안믿으면 지옥간다는 구절이 어딨는지 30초 안에 찾아라
<DarkCircle> 라고 신들린듯이 갈궈버릴거임
<yemharc> 애초에 호전적인 사람들 모아놨는데 거기다가 먼치킨 학살 고대 양판소를 가져다 무조건 외울때까지 읽으라고 하니 멘탈붕괴가 일어나는거에요
<DarkCircle> 구약신약 다 뒤져봐도 그 구절은 없어요.
<drake_kr> 마태복음인가에 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 없어요
<DarkCircle> 나는 포도나무요 너희는 가지로다 로 시작하는 그 부분도
<DarkCircle> 안믿으면 지옥간다가 아님.
<DarkCircle> "인간의 본성을 버리고 회개하라"
<drake_kr> 글고 성경 없애봤자 이상한거 들고나올거임 어차피
<DarkCircle> 지 "믿어라"는 아님.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 부정 못하겠네요
<yemharc> 제가 한번 재밌는걸 봤는데
<yemharc> 그 뭐더라....
<yemharc> 하나님의 교회? 뭐 그런 것도 있더라고요
<DarkCircle> 만약 이슬람교였으면 ... 돌맞아 죽었을텐데
<DarkCircle> 하나님의성회 가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 교파중 하나.
<DarkCircle> 그게 통성기도로 아주 유명한데
<yemharc> 버스 정류장서 기다리는데 우루루 와선 시끄럽게 떠들어대서
<yemharc> 할것도 없고 심심해서 좀 봤었어요
<drake_kr> 안상홍인가 뭔가 하는놈이 예수의 재림이었다고 믿는 샛퀴들..
<DarkCircle> 진짜 미친넘들처럼 예배시간 중간에 소리지르고 울면서 자기가 지은 죄를 소리침
<yemharc> 근데 "성경에는 하나님 아버지가 아니라 하나님 어머니란 구절도 있다"
<yemharc> 그래서 "요건 또 뭔 소리여" 하고 봤더니 이인간들 성경 원판을 수정해서 출판했...............
<yemharc> 원판(x) 영어판(o)
<DarkCircle> 영어판은 의역본이지 제대로 번역된걸로 인정이 안되죠.
<DarkCircle> 히브리어 -> 라틴어 만이 인정되는거고
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네 그래서 급 수정
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼, 그 뭐냐 구절이라고 해야하나 뭐 여기저기 뜯어고쳐 놨더라고요
<yemharc> 그쯤이면 진짜 지극정성이지............
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 유일하게 번역본으로 인정되는 성경은
<DarkCircle> 대한성서공회를 통해서 나온 개신교식 번역과 순우리말 번역 둘만 인정됨
<yemharc> 근데 사실 국내의 기독교......라기보다 개신교는 사실 토속신앙이잖슴까 (....)
<DarkCircle> 그 막 이상한 한자어 잔뜩 범벅된거 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 토속 신앙이 결합된거지
<DarkCircle> 토속 신앙은 아니예요
<yemharc> 저 모습이 어디가 결합입니까 그냥 토속신앙이지 -_-....
<DarkCircle> 미국의 청교도와 기타 개신교 교파의 어떤 요소들하고
<DarkCircle> 토속신앙이 적절하게 짬뽕된 ...
<DarkCircle> 그런 모양새임.
<DarkCircle> 미국가도 비슷해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음...... 이렇게만 말하면 설득력이랄까 이해가 안되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 두팔벌리고 울고 불고 기도하는건 비슷함
<DarkCircle> "예수천국 불신지옥"을 유난히 "강조"하는게 우리나라고
<DarkCircle> 미국도 똑같애요
<yemharc> 다른게 아니고, [기존 토속신앙을 바탕으로 한 기득권]과 결합해서 [무속신앙]의 대체품으로 사용하는거라고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 암튼 제가 노무현이 임기중에 존나 병신같은 짓거리를 한번 했거든요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런 부분은 꼭 기독교만이 아니라 모든 종교에는 원리주의자가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그건 동감 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: ?
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4933 이 미친년들 살려온거
<yemharc> 아
<DarkCircle> 샘물교회 저넘들 뿐만 아니라
<DarkCircle> 한기총 중심으론가 하여튼 말을 안들어요
<DarkCircle> 외교통상부가 저때 그넘들 때문에 욕 바가지로 처먹은거 생각하면 좀 ...
<yemharc> 사실 저 사건은 정말 [정부는 무조건 잘 한] 몇 안되는 일인데..........
<DarkCircle> 원칙대로라면 정부가 책임을 지지 말아야 하는게 맞음
<yemharc> 그게 그럴수가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 정부는 이전에도 최고 위험수위로 올렸고 여행자들에게도 충분히 주의사항을 전달했고
<drake_kr> 유서쓰고 갔담서요
<DarkCircle> 여행자는 경고를 무시하고 법령을 어겼으니까요
<drake_kr> 가서 뒤지면 되지
<DarkCircle> 유서쓰고 갔죠.
<drake_kr> 왜 처 왔대
<yemharc> 그러니까 국가의 의무라는게 그냥 [우리 고지할거 다 했음] 했다고 땡이 아니라서 문제인거죠
<imsu> 김신조인가 그분은 죽었지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 글고 왜 애기들을 데려가는거여
<yemharc> 정말 제대로 반대로 된 케이스
<imsu> 그 사람은 어쩔 수 없이;;; 간건데;;;
<DarkCircle> 김신조가 아니라 김선일
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 김신조는 다른 사람이구나 에고
<imsu> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<imsu> 이런 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 분은 간첩으로 들어왔다가 목사된분
<imsu> 어쨌든 밥먹고 살려고 간 사람하고
<drake_kr> 암튼 기독교가 일부만 보고 전체를 매도하지 말라는건 이런것 http://drake.kr/59886
<imsu> 그냥 여행간 애들하고는
<imsu> ;;;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 여행이라고 해도 당시에는 사실상 "금지"
<DarkCircle> 되었죠
<DarkCircle> 9.11 테러 발생 이후 그 주변이 최고 위험지역으로 격상되었으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 지역으로 들어가려면 터키나 사우디 아라비아 같은 곳을 통해서 경유해서 들어가는 방법을 썼겠죠.
<yemharc> 4곳인가 경유해서
<yemharc> 차로 국경 넘어서 들어갔다고 알고 있어요
<drake_kr> 교회에서 목탁 뚜드리는짓을 쟤들이 한거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 그보다 심하죠........
<yemharc> 설사 스님이 교회가서 목탁 두들기는 일이 생긴다 쳐도
<imsu> 머할라고 그리 생 고생을 했을까
<yemharc> 목탁 두들기기 전에 머리에 똥물 퍼부은 다음 두드리진 않잖슴까
<imsu> 근데 걔네들은 앞으로 어떻게 사나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 취업도 안될텐데;
<yemharc> imsu: 평범한 개독으로요
<imsu> 아는 사람이면 안쓸텐데 보통 기독교 신자가 아니라면;;
<yemharc> 할거없음 목사라도 하겠죠 -_-
<imsu> 그런가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 흔히 말하는 사이비 종교의 베이스는 적어도 이 나라에선 100% 개신교
<drake_kr> 어차피 또 잘 잊어먹는 한국사람들잉게 -.-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 한번 기억나면 잊어먹은만큼 되갚아주죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사람이란게 시간이 지나면 무뎌지고 더딘건데;; 냄비 근성은 안좋은 말이더군요;;
<imsu> 일제의 잔재어라고 해야하나
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 사실 냄비근성 어쩌고 하는데
<drake_kr> 근데 생각보다 잘 잊어먹는건 사실이라..
<yemharc> 안 그런 [인간] 자체가 없어요
<drake_kr> 이도경 아직 취업못하는중
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜 내가 너무 좋게 보는건가..............
<yemharc> 왜 "아이폰 A5 = 안드로이드 A5 over" 라는걸 사람들은 인식을 못하는거죠?
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> http://regen.egloos.com/4543506
<Seony> 왜냐면, A5보다 좋아봐야 그게 별로 티가 안나거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇다고 인피니티 블레이드 같은 겜이 있는 것도 아니고.
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 그런 의미가 아니라요
<yemharc> 왜 아직도 [하드웨어만] 보고 있냐는거죠
<Seony> yemharc: 왜냐면 소프트웨어만 보면 답이 안나오거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 암만 생각해도
<yemharc> 4S는 겔S2보다 '좋은 성능'을 보여줄거라고밖에 안 보이거든요
<yemharc> 제가 이상한건가요?
<yemharc> <-덧붙여서 구글빠에 안드로이드 매니압니다
<drake_kr> 3gs는 좀 느린거 같긴 한데..
<Seony> 제 기준은 인피니티 블레이드라... 아직 3Gs도 쓸만합니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 동감해요
<drake_kr> 췟
<yemharc> 3G는 이제 좀 느립니다
<yemharc> 라기보다 확실히 느려요
<drake_kr> 하지만
<drake_kr> 3gs는 520mhz죠
<yemharc> 근데 3GS만 올라가도 어지간한 안드로이드 폰 씹어먹고 다닙니다
<Seony> 아이폰4는 역사상 최강의 디자인이라고 생각해요. 지금 쓰는 기종이라 더 애착이 가서 그런지 몰라도... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 회사에 각종 폰들이 주루룩 있는데
<yemharc> 이건 아주 단편적인 겁니다만 재밌는걸 알려드리자면
<yemharc> 겔S2 처음 왔을때, 아이폰[3]하고 놓고서
<yemharc> 회사 게임 실행을 시켰는데
<yemharc> 로딩시간 체감상 [동일]
<yemharc> (.........)
<Seony> 아이폰3G요? 아니면 3Gs요?
<yemharc> G
<yemharc> GS만 되도 이런말 안해요
<yemharc> (............)
<yemharc> 둘 다 대략 3초 걸리더군요 (3D여서 조금 무겁습니다)
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.... 근데 회사 겜이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 그래서 암만 그래도 이건 뭔가 아니다 싶어서
<Seony> 아이폰에서 할만한 새로운 겜을 찾는 중이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 넥S 커펌 올린거랑 겔S2랑 쿼드런트 돌려봤는데
<yemharc> 1천점 차이도 안나고 (...)
<yemharc> 설상가상 겔S2 롬 중에서 구글제 순정어플이 xda에 있길래 그거 올리고 삼성 순정롬하고 비교했더니 한 400점 차이나고...............
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 그게 문제가 아니라구요
<drake_kr> 사람들이 스마트폰을 쓰는 이유는 앱때문인데..
<Seony> 그러게... 성능이나 하드웨어 따위가 중요한 게 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 선진국 반열에 드는 국가에서 북미/유럽/동아시아 등등 해서 적어도 80개국의 모든 조간신문 헤드라인이 잡스 기사라는군요
<drake_kr> 뭐 우리나라 어느곳은 축제분위기것네
<yemharc> 근데 시간이 지나면 어느정도 하드웨어 성능도 필요한 부분이긴 하니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 앱 경우에는 뭐......... 힘내라 안드마켓 (...)
<drake_kr> '앱이 잘 돌아가는 정도'만 되면 되는데..
<drake_kr> 성능이 아이폰보다 좋고 블라블라 해도 체감성능이 차이도 있고.. 앱 품질 차이도 심해서.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어제도 좀 주절주절 하긴 했는데 [소프트웨어 중심]과 [하드웨어 중심]의 차이죠
<drake_kr> 아이폰 좀 쓴다는 사람들 보통 앱 100개 이상 깔아놓고 쓰잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 잡스는 사실상 소프트웨어 혁명을 일으킨건데
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는 잘 아는사람일수록 오히려 앱을 안 깔아.. -.-
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 잡스아저씨는 하드웨어 소프트웨어 구분짓기 어렵죠
<yemharc> 그걸 나름 fast follower라고 자부하는 삼성은 하드웨어 혁명으로 인식
<yemharc> drake_kr: 제가 볼땐 소프트웨어 혁명이에요
<drake_kr> 그사람이 MS을 있게 한 장본인
<yemharc> 그게 일단 단말 자체는 점점 그렇게 발전해 나가고 있었는데
<drake_kr> 잡스가 한 일은 개인용 컴퓨터의 시작이죠
<yemharc> 앱스토어 등의 생태계는 완전히 새로운 개념이었으니까요
<yemharc> PC시대를 연건 하드웨어 혁명이겠죠
<drake_kr> 아니 그사람은
<yemharc> 실제 물리적으로 개개인이 컴퓨터를 소유하게 된 시발점이니까요
<drake_kr> 문화를 만드는 사람
<yemharc> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드웨어도 아니고 소프트웨어도 아니고
<drake_kr> 문화임
<DarkCircle> 잡스가 시작한건
<DarkCircle> 디자인이었죠
<yemharc> 사실 뭐라고 가져다 붙여도 별 무리가 없는........
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어도 아니고 소프트웨어도 아니고
<DarkCircle> 이 둘하곤 아무런 관계도 없어요
<yemharc> 사실 혁명이니 뭐니 그런게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 단지 그냥 디자인에 관심이 있어서 서체 수업을 들었다는건 뻔히 알려져 있는 얘기고
<yemharc> 단지 인류의 라이프스타일을 갈아치운거 뿐이죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사소한거에요 무슨 혁명입니까
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라이프스타일을 갈아치웠다기보단
<drake_kr> 아니 민주화운동드립하신분이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그렇게 흘러가는 시대에서 짱먹었을뿐.
<yemharc> 아니 전 되려 그 민주화 어쩌고 하는걸 [까는/놀리는]용도로 써먹는 인간이라구요
<yemharc> 근데 저정도로 판을 크게 벌리면 인정할 수밖에 없잖아요
<DarkCircle> 잡스는 그냥 간단하게 말해서 디자이너 이자 장사꾼일 뿐이예요
<DarkCircle> 타고난 장사꾼인거죠
<DarkCircle> 이미 윈도우란게 있기 전부터 돈을 버는 감각이 탁월했으니까.
<drake_kr> 음..
<yemharc> 장사꾼이라..........
<DarkCircle> 잡스가 픽사 세우고 돈 무지 벌고
<DarkCircle> 애플에서도 입뻥끗 손슥슥 하면서 돈 싹싹 걷어치우고
<DarkCircle> 그게 장사꾼 기질임
<DarkCircle> 구라만 치고 다닌다고 장사꾼이 되는건 아니니까요.
<yemharc> "그저 핸드폰 하나 만들어서 팔았을 뿐인데 기업역사 80년의 PC업체가 죽어가"
<DarkCircle> 프리젠테이션 하는거 보면 어지간한 세일즈맨들 허접하게 프리젠테이션 하는거보다 낫쟈나요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 암튼 잡스는 CEO로는 ㅄ같았죠
<DarkCircle> (사실 그다지 나아보인다기보단 말빨만 죽인다는 느낌)
<yemharc> 사람 다루는 기술은 영 아니라고 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 사람은 그냥 노예임
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> IBM 존나싫어했을때
<DarkCircle> 1해라! 1 1 1 1 1 1 1!!!!
<drake_kr> 구직자 : 'IBM을 가려고 했는데.. 여기로 왔습니다' / 잡스 : 꺼져 동정새끼야
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금은 IBM을 싫어할 이유가 조금 줄었죠
<DarkCircle> 특허 시효 만료.
<drake_kr> 아니 지금은 IBM을 싫어할 이유가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 만료된 특허가 수천개임.
<imsu> 아놔 왜 심볼릭 링크가 안걸리지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> root로 해
<imsu> ln -s a b 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 지금 IBM은 장사해먹을 대상이 기업이고
<DarkCircle> 애플은 엔드유저니까
<DarkCircle> 타겟 자체가 달라져서 싫어할 필요도 없어짐
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<imsu> drake_kr: too many level of symbolic link 라는데
<imsu> 이건 무슨 뜻입니까?
<drake_kr> 렙따해
<DarkCircle> 심볼릭 링크에 심볼릭 링크를 걸었을지도?
<DarkCircle> 렙따 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 파티션 나눠논거 심볼릭걸었는데 그 폴더에 또 걸었다는건가요?
<yemharc> imsu: unlink라는 명령어가 있삼
<yemharc> 보통 파일 혹은 폴더 링크가 안지워지는 현상인데
<yemharc> 그 안지워지는 놈 이름이 abc면
<yemharc> unlink abc
<imsu> 지우는게 아니고
<yemharc> 그건 일종의 그, 윈도에서 흔히 뜨는 [디스크가 꽉 찼거나 파일이 사용중] 어쩌고 하는 현상 비슷한거라서
<yemharc> rm -rf로는 해결 안되요
<imsu> ln -s a b
<imsu> 해서 cd b 했는데 저 명령어가 떠요
<yemharc> 그럼 unlink b
<yemharc> 일단 링크 끊고
<imsu> 지워버렸는디 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 심볼릭 링크는 하드디스크를 넘어가지 못해요
<imsu> 그것 때문인가 보군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> a 라는 폴더에 파티션 나눠논거 심볼릭 걸어놓고 a 폴더 안의 b 를 다시 심볼릭 걸려고 했었거든요
<imsu> 경로가 너무 길어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 안되나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 경로길이는 상관없어요
<yemharc> 경로는 절대경로로 했죠?
<drake_kr> 경로길이 제한이 없나 이제..
<imsu> 아~~~
<imsu> 상대경로로 했네 젠장
<imsu> 죄송 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 아 그리고
<yemharc> 아까 반대로 말했..
<yemharc> 심볼릭이 파티션 넘어가고
<yemharc> 하드가 못넘어가요
<yemharc> 대신 데이터 보존성은 하드링크가 더 좋아요
<imsu> 아 된다된다~!
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 데이터 보존성?
<yemharc> 아.........그러니까
<drake_kr> yemharc: 일단 imsu는 되면 끝
<yemharc> 하드디스크라는게 사실 파일을 지워도 wipe.......그러니까 걸레로 박박 문대는게 아니라 서랍장 태그만 떼어내는건데
<yemharc> 음......그냥 간단히 가죠
<imsu> drake_kr: 절 너무 잘 아시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 심볼릭 링크는 윈도 단축아이콘이고
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 하드링크는 실행파일을 하나 복사한건데 용량은 안 먹어요
<yemharc> 그니까 하드링크로 a에 b를 걸면
<yemharc> a를 지워도 b는 멀쩡
<yemharc> (심볼릭은 원본 삭제되면 깨지잖슴까)
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 근데 하드링크는 안깨져요
<yemharc> 원본A 하드링크B가 있는데 A가 삭제되면
<imsu> 아~ 그니까 데이터를 실수로 날려먹는 일이 적다는거죠? 하드링크가?
<yemharc> B가 원본이 되요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 설사 날려도 자동으로 원본이 다른 하드링크로 대체되요
<imsu> 음~
<yemharc> 대신 하드디스크를 넘어가진 못하고요
<yemharc> http://www.omnigroup.com/ 잡스덕에_풍족해진_사람들
<imsu> yemharc: 하드디스크를 넘어가진 못하다는게 감이 안오는데 무슨 뜻이죠?
<imsu> 그 안에 파일은 수정할 수 없다는 말인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<imsu> 파티션을 넘나들수는 없다는 말인가요?
<yemharc> A책장은 작은책만 들어가는 사이즈고 B책장은 양장본이 들어가는 사이즈라 치면
<yemharc> 각 책장 안에서는 칸막이를 치던 뭘 하던 상관없이 넣을 수 있는데
<yemharc> 양장본을 A책장에 넣으려고 해도 안들어가잖아요?
<yemharc> 반대로 A책장의 작은 책을 B책장에 넣으면 공간이 너무 남아서 제대로 못 서고 쓰러지거나 하겠죠
<yemharc> 그런 의미에요
<imsu> 으흠?
<yemharc> 더 간단히?
<yemharc> 오른손엔 볼펜
<yemharc> 왼손엔 샤프
<yemharc> 둘 다 '심' 넣고 쓰는건 똑같은데 두개 심 서로 바꿔넣을수 있어요?
<imsu> 없죠
<yemharc> 그게 하드링크
<imsu> 이해안가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머리가 나쁜가봐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 대신 샤프심으로 나온거면 2mm짜리던 0.5mm짜리던 일단 써먹을 수는 있잖아요
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 심볼릭은 바로가기
<imsu> 제가 인터넷 보고 이해 한거는 대략 이정도 밖에 풍선에 끈이 여러개 달려 있는데 그게 하드링크라 이해했거든요
<imsu> 그래서 그 끈이 떨어지더라도 다른 끈이 그 끈을 대신한다
<drake_kr> 오
<imsu> 킁;;
<imsu> 아닌가요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> 사실 설명할 방법은 많아서...
<yemharc> 그걸로 이해가 된다면 그걸로도 ok
<imsu> 샤프심하고 책장은 도저히 모르겠음; ㅠ.ㅠ;; 뭔가 다른 내용인거 같은데;; 찾아봐야 하나
<imsu> 심볼릭 링크는 끈이 떨어지는게 아니라 풍선이 떨어지는거라 원본파일이 날라가면 아무의미 없는게 되는 그런거죠?
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 아닌가;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아님말고ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에라잇1!!!
<drake_kr> 심볼릭은 바로가기로 이해가 다 될거고
<drake_kr> 하드는 풍선
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아;; 난 멍청한가봐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 읭
<imsu> 아무래도 머리가 잘 안돌아가는거 같음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 심볼릭 링크는 풍선 한개에 끈을 여러개 연결한거고
<drake_kr> 하드링크가
<yemharc> 하드링크는 풍선을 하나 더 불어서 같은 기둥에 연결한거
<drake_kr> 풍선한개에 끈을 여러개 연결한거
<drake_kr> 심볼릭은 바로가기
<imsu> 기둥에 풍선을 여러개 붙이면 하나 풍선 수정하면 다른 풍선은 그대로 이잖아요
<imsu> 그럼 카피랑 다를게 뭐가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 아오
<yemharc> 거기까지 가면 사실 제 입장에선 하드디스크 원리 설명 안하고는 비유로 좀 힘들어요
<drake_kr> 심볼릭은 그냥 바로가기
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드링크가 풍선에 끈이 여러개 달린것
<imsu> 아니 이해는 했는데요 이걸 어떻게 잘 정리를 해서 얘기해야 하나 고민중이었어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한방에 샤샥!
<yemharc> 사실 이건 그림으로 설명하면 직방인데...........
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그림으로 설명하면 되네
<imsu> 그려줘! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자 여기 파일이 있어
<drake_kr> 하면서 동그라미를 그려
<drake_kr> 그러면서 끈을 하나 그리는거지
<drake_kr> 파일에 접근하려면 주소가 있어야지? 하면서
<drake_kr> 끈을 그려
<drake_kr> 이게 a라는 파일이야 라고 이야기해
<drake_kr> 그리고 하드링크를 설명하는거지
<drake_kr> 동그라미에서 끈을 하나 더 그려
<drake_kr> 이게 하드링크야
<drake_kr> 이게 b라는 이름을 가지고 있어 근데 a랑 보는데는 똑같애
<drake_kr> 하드링크 끝
<drake_kr> 심볼릭링크는
<drake_kr> 동그라미를 하나 더 그려
<drake_kr> 그리고 끈을 그려
<drake_kr> 끈에다가 적는거지 c라고
<drake_kr> 그리고 심볼릭 링크는 파일을 하나 더 만드는거야
<drake_kr> 파일 안에 a랑 b의 주소가 들어있는거야
<drake_kr> 그러면서 a 끈을 지워
<drake_kr> 그럼 b 남는거는 접근할수 있을까? 하고 얘기하는거여
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 이쯤에서 담배 한대 피고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 설명할땐 c 설명할때 a에 붙이면 편하겠군..
<yemharc> imsu: http://www.cs.swan.ac.uk/~csneal/ComputersComputing/HardSoftLink.web.gif
<yemharc> 그나마 이게 제일 간단하네요
<imsu> 음 굿!!!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 북마크가 좀 많아서 찾는데 좀 오래걸림
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 도움 감사감사
<drake_kr> 말로만 그라지말고 고기
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 식사하셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배고프네
<drake_kr> 아직
<imsu> 짱개나 하나 먹을까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잉
<imsu> 점심 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 조치
<imsu> yemharc: 더불어 북마크도 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭?
<imsu> 그 사이트요 ㅋㅋㅋ 북마크함 ㅋㅋ 둘러보니 괜찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 그 사이트가 많다는건 아니었는데.......
<yemharc> 상관없나 (...)
<imsu> 웅?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부왘
<imsu> 머가요
<yemharc> 글로벌 호구는 나라 밖으로 돌아다니면서 속임을 당할때에나(혹은 국내 소비자가 외산 제품들을 구매하면서 지속적으로 피해를 당할때) 가능한 말이구요. 국내 소비자가 국내 기업에 속는것이라면 로컬 호구 또는 도메스틱 호구 이런 단어가 적합하지 않을까요.
<yemharc> 아 근데 삼성 얘들 진짜.........
<yemharc> 삼성이 이상한거야 후빨하는 zdnet이 ㅂㅅ인거야..........
<yemharc> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20111007102905
<yemharc> 제목보고 [스맛폰 깨나 팔았나보네]하고 들어갔더니 [삼성전자 전 품목 다 합쳐서]
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 흐르는 물타기는 [우리 애플보다 훨 잘 번다]
<yemharc> 그리고 그 메인으로 부각한게 [겔럭시]
<yemharc> 이상하잖아 (웃음)
<yemharc> 그리고 결국 끝까지 스마트폰 사업부 실적 안나옴
<yemharc> 이상하잖아 (웃음)
<imsu> 잉
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 광고잖아요
<imsu> 지겨워 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기사로 탈바꿈한 광고
<imsu> 아직도 이런 기사에 속아 넘어가는 사람이 있나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 진정한 앱등이는 삼성에 관심이 없죠
<yemharc> 알바는 많죠
<drake_kr> 삼성은 애플한테 좋은 말만 하면 달겨들지만
<yemharc> 이제 저같이 슬쩍 한번 앱등이 코스 해볼까 하는 사람이나 좀 기웃거림요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 씨같은 분이 봐도 삼성알바 애들은 티가 나지 않아요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 좀........ 돈 받고 삼성 디스하지 말라고 더러운 샛퀴들아. 상도덕도 모르냐........
<yemharc> 딱 이느낌
<yemharc> (삼성 알바인데 삼성한테 돈받고 애플을 까는 지능형 삼성안티)
<drake_kr> 너무 나대니까 가서 한두마디 적으면 불을켜고 달겨들어..
<yemharc> 되려 뭐라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 그냥 [아, 얘는 알바니까 키워드 하나 던져주면 펄떡펄떡 하겠구나] 해요
<drake_kr> 아이폰 쓰는 사람들은 그냥 인터넷에서 별로 추천 안하고 지인들한테 추천하고
<imsu> 아 permutation 알고리즘 짜야하는디 귀찮네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 갤럭시 쓰는 사람들은 인터넷에서만 추천하고 지인들한테는 권하지 않지
<drake_kr> -.-
<yemharc> 전 구글이랑 넥서스가 정말 좋지만
<drake_kr> imsu 언제 먹을겨
<imsu> 근데 뭐 키보드 쟁이 아니면 스마트폰이 좋다나
<yemharc> 지인들에게는 [일단 아이폰 사오면 넥서스가 어떤지 말해주마] 합니다
<imsu> 좋다나쁘다 평가하는 사람들은 그리 많지 않은듯해요
<yemharc> 그냥저냥들 써요 사실
<yemharc> 근데 문제는
<yemharc> 아니 차이는
<imsu> drake_kr: 한 1시반쯤?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 아이폰 사용자들은 다음 폰으로 자연스레 아이폰을 선택하는데
<yemharc> 안드로이드 사용자들은 다음 폰 뭐 쓰지.........하고 고민한다는거죠
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 전 좀 자연스럽지 않은듯
<yemharc> 오옹
<drake_kr> 다음 폰으로 無폰을 선택
<yemharc> 왜요?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐야 결국 사과농장 노예신세는 그대로잖아욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 노예가 되려면 pure한 노예가 되어야지..
<yemharc> 사과따는 노예가 사과 담는 노예가 돼 봤자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌건
<drake_kr> 삼성제품 사는것보단 낫잖아요
<drake_kr> 삼성제품을 산다 == 내가 보기싫은 광고를 산다
<yemharc> 딱히 삼성제품을 딱히 나쁘게는 안봐요
<yemharc> 삼성제품 == 적당한 저가형 카피제품 (ps:구매 만족도 낮음)
<yemharc> 근데 농담이 아니라 전 딱히 삼성제품을 싫어하진 않아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 정말 싫었으면 폰도 넥서스 안샀겠죠
<yemharc> 이건 삼성이 싫다기보다
<drake_kr> 정말 싫었으면 컴터에 삼성램도 뺐겠죠
<yemharc> 삼성이 하는 행동이 싫은거죠
<yemharc> 선이니 악이니 이전에
<yemharc> 뭘 좀 할거면 제대로 해야 인정을 해줄텐데
<drake_kr> 내돈주고 내가 보기싫은 광고를 사는꼴이라 -.-
<imsu> 저;; 삼성 넷북임;; ㅈㅅ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 뭘 ㅈㅅ이여 걍 니가 광고 산거지
<yemharc> 삼성 넷북이 뭐 어때서요
<imsu> 후회하고 있음 뽑기 잘못해서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 어차피 맥북 아님 다 그놈이 그넘이여유
<drake_kr> 원래 30만원이면 될 넷북 + 광고비 = 50만원
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 발열량 장난아님 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 봐봐.. 만족을 안 하자나
<imsu> 그 누구야 꾸움님거도 같은기종인데 내께 더 발열이 더 큼
<imsu> 만져보고 놀램
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, drake_kr 아이패드2 질렀어요
<yemharc> (블랙컬러)
<imsu> 우하하학
<drake_kr> 하이탭은 우짜시고
<yemharc> 이제 삽질은 안하는 인생을 살기로 했어요
<yemharc> (엣헴)
<drake_kr> 그럼 패드를 두개 산다는 이야기군요
<yemharc> 대신 하지 말라는걸 해야지
<yemharc> (.........)
<drake_kr> 뭐..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 결국 삽질ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 삽질을 안하고 포크레인을 쓰겠다! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아닌가 쿨럭 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잡스형님은 삽질하지 말라고 하셨죠
<yemharc> 그래서 삽질은 그만두고
<yemharc> 하지 말라는 iOS탈옥같은걸 하기로 했어요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 애플유저가 되신다니
<drake_kr> 곧 '순정이 짱이야' 라고 하시겠군요
<imsu> 그냥~ 안드로이드기계에다가 애플 OS집어 넣으면 안됨
<imsu> ?
<yemharc> imsu: 안되요
<imsu> 안되나요?
<yemharc> 애플의 힘은 디자인과 사과마크에서 시작되는거임
<imsu> 왜왜애왜왜왜왜애왜왜왜왜왜왜왜ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> OS 이전의 문제
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사과 광내기의 끝은 자연산이죠
<drake_kr> 진짜 뻥안치고
<drake_kr> 아이리버같은 애들이 pmp 만들었을때도 성능 자체는 아이폰과 비슷하거나 그 이상이었는데..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이팟한테 개발리고
<yemharc> 그러니까 삼성은 하는짓이 ㅅㅂ라니까요
<yemharc> 막말로 아이리버가 왜 죽었는데
<imsu> 왜 죽었음?
<drake_kr> yepp
<yemharc> 삼성 yepp 기억해요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 아이리버가 잘 팔아먹으니까 그거보고 자기도 국내 점유율 끌어 올리겠다고
<yemharc> yepp를 냈다가 아작이 났어요
<imsu> 으흠?
<yemharc> 그래서 그 다음엔 애플에다가 메모리를 똥값에 팔아서 아이팟하고 붙으니 성능이나 디자인이나 둘 다 최상급으로 비슷한데
<yemharc> 가격에서 밀려버리니까 그대로 죽어버린거죠
<drake_kr> 애플이 한국에 있었다면 삼성과 거래하는 즉시 시망테크
<yemharc> 아이리버가 그 당시 몇 안되는 한국 글로벌 브랜드였는데
<yemharc> 그렇게 아이리버 죽고 나니까
<yemharc> yepp이 국내 점유율 12%던가? 찍고
<yemharc> 아이팟에 먹힘
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 이게 무슨 ㅂㅅ짓거리냐고요
<yemharc> 차라리 아이리버를 인수를 하던가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 메모리 똥값에 판건 재고 처리 차원인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 아이리버 죽일려고 적자판매한거에요
<yemharc> 그러니 ㅂㅅ ㄱㅅㄲ 소리 듣는거죠
<yemharc> 막말로 국내 신문기사서는 이건희 vs 잡스 뭐 이런기사 나도는데
<imsu> 근데 왜 아직 안망하지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 해외 언론은 그런 기사 절대 안써요 (.......)
<yemharc> 그야 박리다매 기업이니까요
<yemharc> 박리다매의 대명사인 일본 다이소(소위 천원상점) 기업모토가 [우린 언젠가 망한다]죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국의 중소기업 특성상 '제대로 된 투자'를 받지 못하기 때문에 애플만큼 완성도의 제품이 나올수가 없는데..
<yemharc> 그 당시 아이리버 제품은 사실 기적같은 퀄리티
<drake_kr> 그러니께유
<drake_kr> 그리고 여기저기 삼성 광고밖에 없으니까 일반사람들은 중소기업 제품이 있는지도 모르고..
<drake_kr> olc에서 하드 받았을때 뜯자마자 좋던 기분이 싹 가셨어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '왜 증정으로 받는걸 굳이 삼성제품을 받아야 하나'
<drake_kr> 중소기업 제품도 많은데 말이죠
<drake_kr> 전 삼성제품은 철저하게 부품만 써요
<DarkCircle> 근데 하드도 부품 -0-
<imsu> 흠냐리
<yemharc> 하드는 조립완성품이죠
<DarkCircle> 판매점에서 팔때 항목분류는 PC "완성품" 이 아니고 PC "부품" 이죠
<DarkCircle> 하드만 가지고 리눅스가 돌아감? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단
<drake_kr> 디자인이 들어갔고 삼성이 광고하는 제품 <-
<drake_kr> 쓸데없는 거품이 끼었어요
<DarkCircle> 삼성 로고가 박힌다 <-
<DarkCircle> 이게 엄청난 거품임
<drake_kr> 로고는 램에도 박혀요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 램에서 로고 빼면 아마 10%는 깎일듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이 그렇진 않을거에요
<drake_kr> TV에서 램을 광고하진 않잖아요
<DarkCircle> 상표값이 어디든 붙으니까요 -0-
<drake_kr> 그정도는 이해를 해줍니다만
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 장사하는거 아니쟈나요 (응?)
<drake_kr> 삼성이 갤스 TV광고만 안 해도 갤스값이 20만원은 싸질듯
<DarkCircle> 장사는 버퍼링이 아니라 돈을 뜯어먹는거라능 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갤스 ... 대리점용 전단지 안만들어도 아마 몇만원 더 싸질수도 ...
<DarkCircle> 심지어 잡지같은곳에 광고 안내보내고 순수하게 맛갤러들이 홍보한다든가 ... (응?)
<drake_kr> 그게 안 되니까 TV광고를 하겠지요?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 인건비 안주고 그냥 그대로 쑥쑥 빠져나갈듯.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<imsu> 에이 어쨌든 그럼 뭐 다 똑같죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ 동네 가게집 월세만 안내도 반값으로 가격은 떨어질듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 근데 그 말씀은 맞음
<drake_kr> 통큰치킨 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 제가 있는 동네에 소고기집 하나 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그 고기집 사장님이 그 건물 주인
<DarkCircle> 고기가 4인분 시키면 2인분리필도 되는데
<imsu> 광고 전단지 만든다거나 광고 CF찍는거는 그만큼 경제동력에 조금이나마 보탬이 되는데 문제는 움직이지 않는 부동산이 더 크다고 생각되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 2인분 가격이 3만원인가 그래요
<DarkCircle> 리필에 돈이 안붙음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 잘먹으면 스테이크 요리도 꽁짜로 줌
<DarkCircle> 잘먹으면 -> 남김없이
<imsu> 정부도 열나게 세금 띄어다가 죄다 헛짓거리하는데 돈을 다쓰고
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 광고를 하는건 좋은데
<yemharc> 효과적으로 해야죠
<yemharc> 잡스형을 봐요
<yemharc> 24일날 출간될 스티브 잡스 전기는 이미 희대의 밀리언셀러 예약이라고요
<yemharc> 그 책에 대해 딱 한마디로 광고 끝냈습니다. [나는 내 아이들이 내가 뭘 했는지 알아주길 바란다.]
<imsu> 반대로 삼성은 그만큼 애플만큼 인지도가 없으니 우리 이거해! 라고 선전형 광고를 해야하는게 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 이미 삼성 인지도는 충분합니다.
<imsu> 애플의 잡스와 삼성의 인지도는 내용면에서 차이가 있지않나요?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<imsu> 애플 = 잡스 지만 삼성은 이건희가 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> [이름을 알고 있다]와 [호감을 갖고 있다]
<yemharc> 이건 차원이 틀린거에요
<DarkCircle> 이미 애플과의 싸움을 통해서 어느정도 삼성도 능력이 있다는게 증명이 되었기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 제품만 잘 뽑아주고 가격좀 내리고 ㄱ-
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 다만, 삼성은 [하드웨어 제조]능력만 증명되었죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 사실 소프트웨어도 증명하긴 했어요
<yemharc> 역 증명이 되서 그렇지
<DarkCircle> 근데 삼성에서 프로젝트 하는거 보면
<DarkCircle> 샹욕이 절로 나옴 ...
<DarkCircle> 갤럭시 API ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기업체가 할 수 있는 최고의 잉여짓을 모아놨음
<yemharc> 갤럭시 API는 또 뭡니깤ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 결국 나중에 구글에 욕 처먹은 ...
<DarkCircle> 갤럭시 안드로이드 플랫폼용 개발 API죠 ...
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 그건 좋다 치고
<DarkCircle> 그게 구글 repo에 고스란히 올라갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 미친ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 구글폰 찍게 된 이유가 그것때문임
<DarkCircle> "니넨 아무짓도 하지말고 하드웨어랑 드라이버만 짜라"
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 위로 안드로이드가 아무런 가공과정 안거치고 고스란히 올라감
<drake_kr> imsu 이따 봅시다
<yemharc> 드라이버 맞긴것도 사실 실수였죠
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드에서 호출하면 돌아가게 하는정도까지만 오픈 시키고 그 윗단은 다 막아버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런게 아니라
<yemharc> 그 펌웨어 레벨부터 개판이라.............
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어가 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 드라이버죠
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어라면 기기장비 내부로 들어가서 기기 전체를 통제하는게 펌웨어죠
<DarkCircle> 드라이버는 각 모듈 단위만 통제하는것임
<yemharc> 원론적으로는 그게 맞습니다마는
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어 = OS예요
<DarkCircle> OS랑 다른점이 있다면 에러복구가 가능하냐 안하냐의 차이일 뿐이지
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 자체에 익셉션이나 에러복구 없으면 펌웨어입니다.
<imsu> drake_kr: 옛설
<yemharc> 이미 말하셨네요 펌웨어 = OS
<DarkCircle> OS레벨은 삼성에서 하나도 건드리지 못하게 되어 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 단지 드라이버 모듈이랑 하드웨어만 건드리게 되어 있었다니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니까 그 [펌웨어] 레벨부터 개판이라니까요
<DarkCircle> 커널 커스터마이징도 구글에서 다했어요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 국내 넥S랑 해외 넥S랑 기종 모델명부터 틀린건 알고 계십니까?
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 맏는 부분 말씀하시는게 맞죠? ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 모델도 다르고 들어가는 프로그램도 달라요
<yemharc> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어도 조금씩 커스터마이징 되던가요?
<yemharc> 그리고 OS 소스도 다릅니다.
<yemharc> 그러니까 아까부터 말했지만 [펌웨어]레벨부터 개판이란게 그 소리에요
<yemharc> xda 포럼 가 보면 넥스에 대한 이야기 대부분이 [순정롬 잘 만들었다. 다 좋다. 이정도면 굳이 커펌 안해도 되겠다. 근데 3G 연결이 시망]
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그게 개판일 수밖에 없는 이유중에 제가 던져볼 수 있는 이유는
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 메뉴얼을 진짜 ㅂㅅ같이 써서 ...
<DarkCircle> 지네들이 만들어놓고도 메뉴얼 보면 이게 뭔소린지도 모르는 경우도 있음
<yemharc> 국내 넥S 관련 평가는 [구글이 만들었다는데 어째 좀 불안정하네. 안드로이드는 구글도 아직 어쩔 수 없나보다. 근데 3G 잘 되는구만 왜 안된다는거야]
<yemharc> 언제나언제나언제나 그렇듯
<yemharc> 삼성의 내수용 물품과 수출품 이원화 작업이 되면서
<yemharc> 구글에 보낸 생산 견본품은 수출용
<DarkCircle> 지금은 삼성과 구글이 그렇고 그런 사이
<yemharc> 그러니 구글 입장에선 [이놈들 계약 지킴 ㅇㅇ] 하고 넘어간거고
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 구글은 그냥 수출용만 보면 되니까 .
<yemharc> 국내 롬은 통신사 어플 기본포함 안되있다 뿐이지 사실상 삼성제 롬입니다
<yemharc> 가장 큰 증거는 커널 버전 및 빌드넘버
<yemharc> 수출용과 내수용 두개가 틀려요
<yemharc> 어처구니없죠
<DarkCircle> 구글폰은 커널만 다른걸로 아는데
<yemharc> 그러니까 어째서?
<DarkCircle> 그쪽 프로젝트 하셨던 분하고 올해 초에 그 이야기가 나왔었어요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 빌드는 구글이 했다고 하셨죠?
<yemharc> 삼성은 하드웨어만 만들고요
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 기업체에서 일해보시면서 아실텐데
<yemharc> 상식적으로 [같은 제품]에 [같은 소프트웨어]를 얹었으니 뭐든 상관없이 불량품이 아니라면 [커널의 정보가 같아야]하는데
<DarkCircle> 기업체가 항상 똑같은 빌드넘버의 프로젝트만을 건네주는건 아니죠
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그건 말이 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 말이 안된다뇨? ㅋㅋ 그것 때문에 제 주변에 삼성 하청에서 박차고 나온 분들이 있는데요
<yemharc> 특히 하드웨어 생산이 포함된 공정에서 그건 말이 안되요
<yemharc> 단순한 소프트웨어 공정과는 전혀 틀려요
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어는 하드웨어일 뿐이고
<yemharc> 제일 간단한 예시로, 음반 찍어내는 공장에서 CD 일일이 RW에 넣고 구울거 같습니까?
<DarkCircle> 드라이버나 커널은 데이터 시트 보면서 그거대로 그냥 짜는거예요
<yemharc> 그럼 스마트폰은 하드웨어 다 만들고 일일이 가져와서 안드로이드 집어넣고 빌드하나요?
<yemharc> 미친짓이죠
<yemharc> 누가 그렇게 생산해요
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어는 그냥 테스트베드 마냥 이미 샘플로 만들어져 있는거고
<DarkCircle> 거기다가 올려서 테스트 하는거죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 이건 [테스트]단계가 아니라 [이미 완성해서 판매되고 있는 제품] 이야기잖아요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 개발 및 테스트 과정이 그렇습니다.
<yemharc> 아니 무슨소리 하시는거에요
<yemharc> 판매되고 있는 내수버전과 수출버전이 전혀 틀리다고 말하고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요.
<DarkCircle> 내수버전이든 수출버전이든 어차피 하드웨어는 삼성이 만들거고
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어는 repo에 올라가면 받아서 올리고 테스트 하쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 repo에서 받는 시점이 조금 다르다면
<yemharc> 아니 본인이 스스로 내수용과 수출용 틀림 -> 구글은 수출용만 봄 이라고 인정하시고서는
<DarkCircle> 다를수도 있겠죠
<yemharc> [개발 과정에서 차이가 날 수 있다]는건 앞뒤가 안맞잖아요
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 OK한 시점하고 그 이후에 계속 릴리즈 된걸 받은 시점하고
<DarkCircle> 다를수도 있쟎아요?
<yemharc> 구글에서 ok나 마나 내수용/수출용은 동시 생산 동시 판매입니다만.......
<yemharc> 딱히 한국만 먼저 판매하고 해외 나간게 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 최종 패키징 시점은 약간의 차이가 있을수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 내수용이랑 수출용팀이 완전히 다르니까.
<DarkCircle> 삼성 내부가 얼마나 커뮤니케이션이 안되는지 잘 아시면서 =3
<DarkCircle> 가만히 있다가 꼭 일 터지면 그제서야 팀 전체 소집하고 부랴부랴 뒤집어 엎는 동네가 삼성입니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이게 이상할게 하나도 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 규모가 워낙 크다보니까.
<DarkCircle> 제 집에서 몇분만 걸어가면 삼성 개발동인데
<DarkCircle> R1부터 R몇까지 있는진 모르겠지만 층수도 20층이 넘는데다
<DarkCircle> 이 안에 들어가 있는 사업부 팀 갯수만 해도 어마어마해요
<DarkCircle> 이 팀들이 하루에 서로 커뮤니케이션 하는 횟수가 몇번인지 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 하루에 기껏해봐야 한두번입니다.
<yemharc> 찾았군요
<yemharc> 일단 해외 넥S 순정롬
<yemharc> Kernel Version 2.6.35.7-g7f1638a android-build@apa28 #1
<yemharc> Baseband version I9020XXJK8
<yemharc> Build Number GRH78
<yemharc> 그리고 국내
<yemharc> 아우 더러운 네이버......
<DarkCircle> 국내팀이랑 해외팀은 완전히 분리되어 있어서
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=boxcj&logNo=150113480022&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<DarkCircle> 그건 의미가 없어요
<yemharc> 아니 그러니까 대체 무슨 앞뒤안맞는 소리시냐구요
<yemharc> 전제를 세우죠
<yemharc> 1. 넥서스는 국내/해외 동시생산/발매했다.
<yemharc> 2. 구글은 수출품 하드웨어만 보고 개발했다.
<yemharc> ok?
<DarkCircle> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 저걸 바탕으로 [국내 넥S 펌웨어=OS는 개판이다. (삼성이 손댔다)]가 왜 틀리다는겁니까
<yemharc> 인정할 요소는 다 인정하시고선
<yemharc> 구글은 애초에 국내버전따위 손 요만큼도 안 댔다고 하시면서
<yemharc> [그건 기업간에 소통이 힘들어서] 같은 말이 나올 이유가 없죠
<DarkCircle> - -;
<DarkCircle> 그 얘기가 아니고요
<DarkCircle> 구글 내부에서도 계속 개발중이고
<DarkCircle> 그 와중에 미친듯이 빌드 넘버가 올라갑니다.
<yemharc> 삼성 내부서 소통이 힘들었다...라고 하시면 그건 바꿔 말하면 삼성서 개발한거란 소리가 그대로 통하잖습니까
<DarkCircle> 코드 몇줄 수정했다고 빌드 넘버 올리는 동네가 구글입니다.
<DarkCircle> 삼성 내부에서 소통이 맞았으면 빌드 넘버까지 조직적으로 맞추죠
<DarkCircle> 내수용 수출용 팀은 별개구요
<DarkCircle> 서로 "비슷한" 하드웨어만 공유할 뿐이지
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 안맞는 부분은 각 팀에서 담당하구요
<yemharc> 우와......그럼 구글은 동시 생산라인에 들어간 그 몇일동안 버전을 GRH78->GRH99찍고 GRI00부터 GRI99갔다가 GRJ22까지 올린겁니까?
<DarkCircle> 우리나라가 안드로이드 릴리즈를 제대로 못따라 잡는건 맞쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 기술력이 어느정도 있으니 그 릴리즈를 따라가는거구요
<yemharc> 그러니까 제대로 못 따라잡아서 수출버전이 더 [낮은 버전]이고 내수용이 더 [높은버전]인데 두개는 동시생산/동시발매를 했다는 소리를 하고 계신거라니까요
<DarkCircle> 기술력이라고 쓰고 밤새고 갈구고라고 읽는..
<DarkCircle> 수출버전은 미리 만들어진게 운송 기간을 거쳐서 창고에 있다가 팔리는거라 낮은 버전일 수 있는거죠
<DarkCircle> 내수용은 클라이언트가 더 가까이 있으니까 닥달하면 생산하는 기기에 바로바로 릴리즈 붙여다가 올릴수 있겠죠
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그것도 절대 말이 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 드라이버를 만든게 내수용과 수출용이 다른 팀에서 만들었다면
<yemharc> 아뇨 기간적으로 애초에 말이 안되요
<yemharc> http://source.android.com/source/build-numbers.html
<yemharc> GRH78android-2.3.1_r1Nexus S
<DarkCircle> 서로 드라이버 만들고 짜그락 거리다가 버그문제 때문에 릴리즈 될 수도 있구요
<yemharc> 아까 말한 GRH78입니다. 안드로이드 2.3.1이고 API레벨9입니다.
<yemharc> GRJ22android-2.3.4_r1Nexus One, Nexus S, Nexus S 4G
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 수십개중에 하나. 그 중에 한줄 버그 생겨도 올라가는게 빌드 넘버예요
<yemharc> GRJ22입니다..(내수용)
<yemharc> 2.3.4ê³ 
<yemharc> API레벨은 [10]입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 해외 수출품은 만들고서 창고에 5개월 썩은거네요?
<DarkCircle> 이상할거 없어요
<DarkCircle> 릴리즈를 게을리 한거겠죠
<yemharc> 아니 애초에 API 레벨이 변했는데 무슨 말도안되는 소리에요
<DarkCircle> 그러니깐요.
<DarkCircle> 저게 OK 한 시점이 그때겠죠.
<yemharc> 지금 주장대로 가면 해외 수출용은 만들고서 5개월 넘게 창고서 썪은거라니까요?
<DarkCircle> 그때 이후로 손 안댔다면 당연히 수출용은 그대로 릴리즈 안하고 계속 뽑아대는거죠
<yemharc> 이것까지도 [그럴 수 있다]고 하면 전 GG치죠
<yemharc> 아아 네. 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> 삼성 생산력은 정말 조루군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇게 생각하셔도 좋아요
<yemharc> 겔S2는 어찌 그리 빨리 뽑아낸대요
<DarkCircle> 정 궁금하시면 삼성에서 하청짓 하던분들께 여쭤보세요
<yemharc> 그러니까 말씀드리지만
<DarkCircle> 진짜 상상을 초월하는 ㅂㅅ짓을 다 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> [하드웨어 생산]이 껴 있는 상황은 전혀 틀려요
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어는 하드웨어 일 뿐이예요
<yemharc> 이건 하청뻘짓 어쩌고 이전에 구조적으로 그렇게 될 수가 없기 때문에 하는 말이에요
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어는 지네 꼴리는대로 일단 만들고
<DarkCircle> 스펙주고 엔지니어한테 드라이버 짜라고 시키고
<DarkCircle> 커널팀은 지네들이 커널받아다가 묶어주고
<DarkCircle> (예전에 커널때문에 프로젝트를 말아먹은 내부전력이 있기 떄문에)
<DarkCircle> 어플단은 삼성하고 프로젝트 주고받으면서 만들다가 나중에 터치질 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> (뭐 가령 음악재생기 같은 경우 재생정지 터치를 수천번 직접 해본다든가)
<DarkCircle> 메모리가 줄줄 샌다느니 다운먹는다느니 이 드립 나오면 프로젝트 팀들 죄다 불려 나와서 한놈씩 갈구고
<DarkCircle> 원인 걸리면 시말서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어가 묶인 프로젝트는 시제품으로 출시될 하드웨어가 제대로 만들어지고 드라이버가 다 만들어질때까지 기다리는게 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 전부 병렬식으로 나가는거죠. 제품을 당장 내일 내보내야 하는데 언제 하나하나 다 기다리고 있겠나요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 웬만하면 가상머신이나 테스트베드 하드웨어에서 다 처리하구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 말인데 "그렇게 될수밖에 없다" "절대 말이 안된다" 는 고정관념은 버리세요
<DarkCircle> LG이든 삼성이든 어디든간에 우리나라에 상식을 초월하는 병맛짓을 안하는데는 없으니까.
<imsu> drake_kr: 잘 들어가셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 자전거 타고왔더니 덥네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나도덥다
<drake_kr> 술기운올라오네
<imsu> 그러게 왜 낮술을 하고 그러세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게
<imsu> 못찾겠다 꾀꼬리꾀꼬리가 아니라 못참겠다 나~앚술 나~앚술 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 죽어
<drake_kr> 흠.. yemharc DarkCircle 긍게 대충.. 내수팀하고 수출팀하고 따로란거에요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<drake_kr> 그럼 이야기가 맞네
<drake_kr> 수출팀은 freeze된 릴리즈에 맞춰서 하드웨어를 극상으로 내보냈고
<drake_kr> 내수팀은 베타테스팅 하는거지..
<drake_kr> 끗
<imsu> 잉? 갑지기 웬 수출?
<drake_kr> 펌웨어 얘기 나와서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 내수랑 수출을 한팀에서 담당했으면 초기 출시 빌드번호가 똑같아야죠
<DarkCircle> 로컬라이징만 달라짐.
<drake_kr> 알고보니 삼성 더 개새끼들이네
<imsu> 음?
<drake_kr> 한국은 테스트베드임
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> 우리가 밥먹기 전부터 시작되었던 토론 DarkCircle 님하고 yemharc씨하고 우리 오기 얼마전까지 이어졌었음
<DarkCircle> 외국에선 대신에 까면 늦게 반영되는데
<DarkCircle> 한국은 고객이 갑이 아니고 상사가 갑이라
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 그건 아님
<DarkCircle> 출시되어도 고치라면 고쳐서 올려야됨
<DarkCircle> 그리고 시말서 ㄱㄱ
 * DarkCircle 시말서 만세!
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 머 결국 짤리는건 비정규직이다 이거네요
<imsu> 저거 * <--- 요렇게 표시된건 외침 머 비슷한 건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> * DarkCircle 시말서 만세!
<imsu> 이렇게 표시되길래요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 뭔가 하셨구나
<DarkCircle> 슬래시 미 한칸띄고 나불나불
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 네 그런거죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> / 이렇게?
<imsu> 난 안되네
<imsu> / amsg
<imsu> 오잉 banlist에 뜨는 아이피는 머죠?
<drake_kr> 강퇴당한 사?람?들~?
<imsu> 머지 ㅋㅋ 광고하던 사람들인가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런듯
<imsu> irc명령어 찾아보다가 ban list보는게 있더라구요
<imsu> 신기하닷 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: /me what the hell
<imsu> ??
<imsu> drake_kr: 이게 뭔가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 어서옵쇼~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 예입
<drake_kr> erc는 gui 전용?
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> imsu가 쓰는 irc client요
<yemharc> erc면 이맥스 플러그인일텐데요
<drake_kr> 긍게 gui 전용인가요
<yemharc> 이맥스 플러그인은 기본적으로 이맥스만 있으면 그런거 가리지 않습니다.
<yemharc> 그러니까 OS죠
<drake_kr> 안 뜨는디..
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 내 얘기가 왜나오지
<imsu> 한숨 자고 일어났더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> erc 어찌실행함?
<imsu> m-x erc
<drake_kr> tools 메뉴에 있음?
<imsu> alt + x erc
<imsu> 아니 그러고 보니 다 아시잖아욧 !!!!!!!
<imsu> 아놔~
<imsu> 낚였다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 몰라
<drake_kr> 아놔 안되네
<drake_kr> 잘래
<imsu> 원래 emacs 유저 아니신가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 vs 유저임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> emacs 에서 erc 실행기본으로 될텐데;; 아닌가;;
<drake_kr> 아 일단 자야지
<drake_kr> ㅂㅂ
<imsu> 네 주무십쇼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내친김에 맥북도 지를까..........
<imsu> 아~~ 이왕 지르시는김에 어디 콩고물 안떨어지남유 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_erc> 오
<drake_erc> 이런거군
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅊㅋㅊㅋ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 더러운 맥포트
<DarkCircle> 일본은 오늘 1차 iPhone4s 예약이 끝났군요
<DarkCircle> 디러운 현실 =3
<blue048> hello everyone
<hanbin973> 아빠 맛폰으로 아얄질중 ...
<hanbin973> 오타 작렬이네요 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 아무도. 안 계시나?
<imsu> 아마도 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 맛폰 키패드 빡시네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 어제 공주의남자끝났는데 중간부터 보긴 했지만 최근 2년간의 드라마중에서는 가장 괜찮았던거 같네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 티비를 안봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 이폰 갤지오 진저인데 플래시가 안 깔려요
<imsu> 모름 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 왜 왕자의 여자는 없을까 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 남자 이야기는 안궁금
<hanbin973> 음 소재가 있ㅇ려나요
<hanbin973> 요즘 일반적인 드라마들은 죄다 왕자(재벌 2세) 와 여자
<hanbin973> 이렇던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 공주의 남자 엠딩
<hanbin973> 엔딩 때
<hanbin973> 왜 ㄱㅎㄱㅈ 는 안나왓지
<hanbin973> 드라마 끝나고 이렇게 허전했던건 대조영 이후로 첨이네요 그러고보니 대조영에서 홍수현을 첨 봣넴
<imsu> 으허헙;;
<imsu> 그렇게 재밌나; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 봐도 모르겠던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가끔씩 술마시면서 안주삼아 봄 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 빙신같은 삼성때문에 아이폰4s 못 받아보네
<imsu> 왜유 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 국내에서는 소송 안건다덤데
<hanbin973> 잡스옹 죽은건 진짜아쉽네여
<drake_kr> 한국이 명단에서 빠진거아녀
<drake_kr> 잡스씨 죽은게 뭐가 아쉬워요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 이제 심심해지니까요
<hanbin973> 잡스가 그래도 쌈박질하는건 재미ㅆ으니가...
<drake_kr> hanbin973: 님이 쌈하시면 됩미다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그건 안돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그래도 악(?) 이 하나 사라졋네요
<hanbin973> 잡스가 죽으면 다른사람이 나오겟죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 베지터
<hanbin973> ??
<hanbin973> 그냥 좀 침울하고 depressed 된 밤입니다
<hanbin973> ........
<DarkCircle> deprecated는 아니라 다행이군요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 iPhone 4s 10월 28일 전후로 나옵니다.
<drake_kr> 그건 kt서 주장하는 내용이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이만 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 근데 제 생각으론 기기값이랑 옵션 문제로 애플이랑 KT랑 협상한다고 대략 2~3주 질질 끌릴거 같네요.
<drake_kr> 더 걸리겠죠
<DarkCircle> 일본에서 지금 팔리는 4s기기값이 4랑 동일하게 책정됐거든요. 4s가 터무니 없게 낮게 책정되어서라나 뭐라나 ... 마진이 안남는다고
<DarkCircle> 퍼포먼스는 올라갔는데 가격이 올라가지 않았다고 ㅈㄹ
<drake_kr> 환율드립 분명 칠테고
<DarkCircle> 제가 계산해본바로는
<DarkCircle> 32기가는 대략 맥시멈 75만원
<DarkCircle> 64기가는 95만원정도
<DarkCircle> 근데 이걸 얼마나 잘 협상을 해서 깎느냐가 중요
<semosi_Home> 이 저녁에는 누가 계실까요?
<semosi_Home> 한참동안이나 소홀했던 공간인데 간만에 오니 낯설기도 하고..
<semosi_Home> 써니옹은 요즘 뭐하시는지?
<yemharc> 흠
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-08
<drake_kr> 흥
<drake_kr> ang?
<yemharc> 읭
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-09
<bundo> drake_kr, 연락 받았남?
<bundo> 한글날 기념 사업 ?
<drake_kr> 므ㅏ
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 휴일잘지내고계셔요?
<hubris> who can read and write korean and english?
<bundo> drake_kr,  전화 받으셈
<bundo> 명환 전화
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어셈블리어 좀 물어보고 싶은데 아시는 분 계신가요...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요...T.T
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<hacking_u> jincreator, 살아있나
<hacking_u> 여러분 주말의 마지막 이 순간을 어찌 보내고 계신지...
<twsen> 설사하면서욤... (쿠륵쿠륵)
<twsen> 아이덴티카용 클라이언트 pico가 좋을까 turpial이 좋을까 깔아보고 꿈지럭거리고 있습니...
<hacking_u> 커허...
<hacking_u> twsen, 그래서 마무리는 하셨...(쿠륵...)
<hacking_u> 그러고보니 아이덴티카 한 번도 사용해 본 적이 없네요
<hacking_u> (이런...)
<hacking_u> 여하튼 안녕히 주무십시오
<twsen> ㅋ 화장실 다녀온새 :) 안녕히주무십시오 pico는 기능이 너무 없어서 아이덴티카를 그냥 웹페이지에서 사용하는게 나을 정도에여
<twsen> turpial에서 아이덴티카를 사용하려면 안정버전말구 develp ppa버전을 써야한다는데.. 방금 설치해서 해보니 authentication error만 자꾸 나네여. 당분간은 아이덴티카는 파폭에서 그냥 써야할듯 ㅋ
<imsu> 오잉 사람이 적네 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-01
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 다음으로 저장소 변경하니 빠르네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 빠르게 업그레이드.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 모두 조용하시군요.
<razGon_Xch> Seony님은 퇴근준비.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴. 아무도 없군요.
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> 아무도 없네요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-02
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 오랜만입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 배터리 캘리 중인데......이거 왜 이리 안떨어지죠 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 게임 한 판 돌리세요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 맥포트 업데이트를...
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 iOS 6.0되고서 뉴패드 배터리 효율이 2배 넘게 올랐더군요
<Seony> 오... 그런 일이 있었군요...
<yemharc> 일단 충전중에 게임하면 베터리가 떨어졌는데, 무조건 차오르는게 첫번째고
<yemharc> 전체적으로 웹서핑 런타임이 약 1시간 정도 상승했어요 (...)
<Seony> 전력관리 부분에서 뭔가 효과가 있었군요
<yemharc> 그런거같아요
<yemharc> 그리고 디스플레이 밝기가 좀 요상하게 변했어요
<yemharc> 전체의 30% 정도 밝기로 해둬도 '밝아요'
<yemharc> 끝까지 올리니 디스플레이가 자체 발열할 정도로 밝아지네요
<yemharc> 이게 정상인지 아닌지 구분이 안되요...
<Seony> 플래시 앱 죽이고 아예 플래시 기능을 자체적으로 탑재햇네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만 웹서핑에서는 여전히 안됩니다
<yemharc> 사실 되도 요새는 별 의미 없긴 하지만요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<Seony> 참 이번에, 여기 챗방에 계시는 kk님 구글러 된거 아세요?
<yemharc> 오옹?
<yemharc> 구글 가셨나요?
<Seony> 구글에 입사합격 하셨다네요
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 아...그럼 완전히 입사 확정인가요?
<Seony> 네. 연봉협상이랑 간부 결제만 남았다네요
<yemharc> 우와
<yemharc> 그럼 미국으로 가시겠네요
<Seony> 원래 미국에 유학하는 분이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하. 그건 몰랐네요
<Seony> 뉴욕대 석사 하시는 분..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시 리눅스쪽 채팅방은 왠지 저런 (굇수)분들이 많아요
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅋ
<Seony> 나도 이번에 웹사이트 제작 건으로 떼돈 벌어야하는데..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 떼돈 벌 수 있는 껀덕지가 생겼거든요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 으읭?!
<yemharc> 어떤 일이길래 요즘 세상에 사이트 제작으로 떼돈이 가능한가요? (나쁜 의도는 없어요오)
<Seony> 설명하자면 좀 긴데요, 많은 사람이 원하지만 정작 만들 수 있는 사람은 없는 분야에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엉.......
<Seony> 좀 설명을 하자면,
<Seony> 한국은 잘 모르겠찌만, 미국은 부동산 매물 정보를 한 군데다 다 몰어넣고 관리를 하는데요,
<Seony> 하와이에서도 그 정보를 관리하는 회사가 하나 있어요.
<yemharc> 아, 그때 말씀하신 그건가요?
<yemharc> 의료정보처럼 통합(?) 사이트던가 하신
<Seony> 근데, 하와이 내에 소재한 웹사이트 제작업체들이 부동산 관련 웹사이트 개발에 대한 관련지식이 아예 없어서 만들 줄 아는 사람이 없어요.
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 하와이에서 부동산 매매가 활발한가요?
<yemharc> 넓이가 넓이인지라 많을거같지 않아보여서...
<Seony> 엄청나죠. 땅덩어리가 좁잖아요
<yemharc> 좁아서 되려 많은거군요
<Seony> 오히려 본토는 널린게 땅이라서 많지 않은데, 여기는 난리에요
<Seony> 또 휴앙지인만큼 사고싶어하는 사람도 많구요...
<Seony> 중개인이 먹는 수수료가 전체 집값의 3%라서, 이게 또 장난 아니거든요.
<Seony> 그러다보니, 부동산 중개인이 웹사이트를 엄청 갖고싶어하는데 그걸 해줄 수 있는데가 없어서 고민이래요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅡㅁ
<yemharc> 근데 정부통합 뭐 이런게 아니라면 업자들의 사이트 참여율이 관건일거같네요
<Seony> 참여율을 논할 수준이 아니구요, 그 사람들은 그게 없으면 영업이 안되요.
<Seony> 매물정보를 통합해서 관리하는 회사는 이미 몇십년 전부터 있었고, 제가 거기는 못건드려요.
<yemharc> 그럼 기존에는 중계 사이트가 아예 없던건가요? 아니면 각 업자별로 따로?
<yemharc> 아, 중계회사 자체는 이미 있는거군요
<Seony> 네. 중개인이 웹사이트를 가질려면 그 통합 회사에 허가를 받아야하는데,
<Seony> 허가를 받아도 제작이 가능한 업체가 없다는 거죠..
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 그렇다고, 그 통합회사에 매물정보를 두지않고 중개인 개인적으로 거래하는 건 불법이에요.
<yemharc> 그러니까 중계 사이트 자체가 아니라 그 사이트 제작이 포인트인거군요
<Seony> 그렇죠. 중계 사이트는 법으로 제정된거라 우리 같은 사람은 못건드려요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어..... 그건 좀 희안하네요. 그럼 그 통합회사는 정부 승인하에 독점(?)영업을 하는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 독점이에요
<Seony> 사실상 공기업이라고 봐야죠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 공기업이라면 이해가 갑니다만
<yemharc> 그럼 그 중계사이트에서 중계료를 받겠군요
<Seony> 그 중계 사이트에서 관리하는 데이터를 가져와서 현재 매물 정보를 실시간으로 업데이트 해야하는데, 그게 안되니까 부동산 회사들이 고민을 하는 거에요.
<Seony> 네. 중계료는 당연히 받죠. 근데 얼마 안해요
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 중계료는 한국 돈으로 몇만원 수준이라, 그게 고민되는 건 아닌데,
<Seony> 문제는, 웹사이트를 제작할 수 있는 업체가 없다는 게 문제죠
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 부동산 회사들은, 매물정보가 실시간으로 안올라오면 영업이 안되잖아요
<yemharc> 사이트 제작 기술자가 없는가보군요
<Seony> 네. 사실 알고보면 별거 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우어 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 어떤 의미로 부러운 환경이군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 저랑 디자이너랑 쉬쉬 하고 잇어요.
<Seony> 조금의 힌트라도 새어나갈까봐 관련 용어도 안쓰고 말해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사업아이템이란게 그렇죠
<Seony> 이번 주부터 홍보 시작하려고 하는데, 기대하고 있어요
<yemharc> 요즘 보면 사업아이템이 2가지로 나뉘는데
<yemharc> 정보를 들어도 못하는거랑, 정보만 알면 누구라도 뛰어들 수 있는걸로 나뉘더군요
<yemharc> 전자는 하드웨어가 대표적이고, 후자는 소프트웨어 중에서도 웹쪽이 좀 많죠
<Seony> 부동산 홈페이지도, 사실 알고나면 별거 아니긴 한데요, 그렇다고 아무나 손댈 수 있는 건 아니에요...
<yemharc> 기술적인건가요 법규적인건가요?
<Seony> 그 중계 회사에서 어중이 떠중이한테 다 권한을 주는 게 아니거든요.
<yemharc> 아, 아까 말한 그 권한이양에 관한거군요
<Seony> 쉽게 말씀드리면, 여기 구조는 공인 중개사가 있꾸요,
<yemharc> 근데 그럼 그 권한승인을 받은 업체 수가 좀 있는건가요?
<Seony> 중개사 위에 브로커가 있어요.
<yemharc> 엉?!
<Seony> 공인중개사는 반드시 브로커 밑에서 취직을 해서 일을 해야하거든요.
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 브로커는, 공인중개사 신분에서 일정의 업무를 수행해야 브로커가 될 자격이 주어져요.
<Seony> 그리고 시험을 치르고 합격을 하면 브로커가 되구요.
<Seony> 그런데, 웹사이트를 보유하려면 브로커가 되어야해요
<Seony> 매물정보 관리회사에서, 브로커 아니면 접속 권한을 안줘요
<Seony> 물론 중개사 개개인은, 모두 그 매물정보를 볼 수 있는 권한은 잇는데요, 거기 데이터를 뽑아다 웹사이트를 만들 자격은 안되는 거죠
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 결국, 이걸 손대고 싶은 웹사이트 제작사는 브로커를 한 명 끼고 해야하는데, 자기 일하기 바쁜 브로커가 시간을 내줄리가 없죠
<yemharc> 과연
<Seony> 근데, 제가 아는 분은 대형 브로커를 끼고 웹사이트를 제작했꼬, 거기서 나온 노하우를 저한테 알려주셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 그분이, 디자이너랑 둘이서 같이 독점으로 제작해보라고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좋은 기회군요
<yemharc> 돈 버셔서 Next GEN MacPRO CTO 지르셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무쟈게 좋은 기회죠. 밀려드는 제작요청을 감당할 수 없는 정도로 의뢰가 들어올 걸로 예상하고 있어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그쯤 되면 맥 사는게 문제겠어요
<yemharc> ...하지만 하와이에서 페라리 사는것도 좀........ (편견이려나)
<Seony> 이게 언제까지 독점을 유지할 수 잇을지는 모르겠찌만, 되는대로 최대한 뽑아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 잘 되시길 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 근데, 그게 아무리 잘되도 딴데 취업을 해야 비자가 나온다는 현실... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저희 회사야말로 내년에 서버발주가 어찌되려나 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 개인 사업으로는 비자 갱신이 안되나요?
<Seony> 개인사업을 낼려면 자본금이 있어야되거든요. 자본금을 한국에서 송금해야하고 그걸 증명해야되요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그 왜 재산증명 내는거랑 같은거군요
<Seony> 그리고 직원도 최소 1명 고용해야하고, 보험도 들어줘야하고...
<yemharc> 복잡하네요
<Seony> 그거 했다가 장사 잘 안되면 2년 후에 그냥 돌아가야되요
<yemharc> ...복잡 이전에 리스크가 크군요
<yemharc> 근데 지금은 그럼 학생비자로 가 계신거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 근데, 취업해서 연봉을 어느정도 적정 수준을 받게되면 영주권 신청할 자격이 생기게 되죠.
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 경제활동을 해도 문제는 없는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 지금은 학생비자이고, 이번에 취업허가 신청해요
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 음... 원래는 불법이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 한국사람들은 다들 그렇게 하고 다들 눈 감아주죠.
<Seony> 이번에 학교 전산실에 자리 하나 났다고 공고나와서 입사지원 했어요
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 하와이에 리눅스 하는 사람이 손에 꼽을 정도로 없기 때문에, 왠지 잘될 것 같은 예감이 드네요
<yemharc> 뭐 사실 하와이 뿐만은 아닐거같긴 합니다만
<Seony> 최소 연봉 $50,000 정도는 받을 거 같던데 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 여튼 취업비자 자체적으로 문제가 없다면 크게 걸릴 일은 없겠네요
<Seony> kk님 반값이네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래도 5만이면 잘 받는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 잘받는 건 아니에요.
<Seony> 그냥 보통..
<yemharc> 으어...
<Seony> 좀 적게 받는거죠
<yemharc> 아, 기술직 기준으로 인거죠?
<Seony> 전산쪽이요.
<yemharc> 네 그쪽
<Seony> 그래서 IT는 미국에서 해야한다는 거에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 평균 셀러리맨(?)으로 보면 잘 받는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 직원 야근도 안시키는 나라인데요 ㅋ
<Seony> 미국 공식 연봉랭킹 2위가 프로그래머래요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 선호직업도 최근에 1위 하지 않았나요?
<Seony> 네. 작년엔가...
<Seony> 초봉으로 한 6만 받으면 잘받는 거 같아요. 제 생각엔...
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 3-5년차 경력이면 8만..
<Seony> 잘받으면 10만
<yemharc> .......헐
<yemharc> 그리 따지면 제가 가면 10만...........인데 어?!
<Seony> 뭐 구글러는 초봉이 10만인데요... ㅋ
<yemharc> 거기는 애초에 그정도 스펙을 뽑으니까요 (...)
<yemharc> 스펙 아니어도 실력되면 뽑긴 합니다만
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 . 근데 꼭 구글이 아니더라도 왠만한 IT 회사는 3-5년차 경력이면 최소 7만은 줘요
<yemharc> 전 개인적으로 '배우지 않았는데 독학으로 석박사 잡는' 케이스를 그리 믿지 않아서요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그 왜 있잖아요
<yemharc> "난 컴퓨터가 좋아서 어릴때부터 혼자 했다" 같은
<Seony> 미국에 그런 애들 많은데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 와중에 진짜 천재 아닌 이상 석박사 공부 한 사람들보다 잘 할수는 없다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 응용력이나 이런건 몰라도 기초가 틀리니까요
<Seony> 당연하죠. 저도 96년도부터 리눅스 해서 제 딴에는 컴퓨터 정말 잘한다고 생각했는데, 학교에서 정말이지 엄청나게 많이 배웠다고 생각하거든요.
<yemharc> 근데 또 웃긴게 프로그래밍이 고급/심화로 갈 수록 그 수학적 기초가 중요해지니까요
<yemharc> 막말로 집합만 잘 해도 오라클 들어갈정도니 (...)
<Seony> 특히 남이 코딩하는건 신경도 안쓰고, 자기가 최고라고 믿는... ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 저는 학교 전산실에서 4만 5천만 줘도 무조건 OK 할거에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 3시간째 시네마 디플로 HD영상을 보는데 배터리가 아직도 36%........
<Seony> 그러면, 그래픽카드 켰을 때 4시간에서 5시간 정도 가는 거네요
<yemharc> 그런거같아요
<yemharc> 애초에 시네마 연결하면 외장그래픽으로 구동되는걸 생각하면
<yemharc> 카드 스위칭은 시작부터 쥐포였단 말이니까요
<Seony> 아... 돈 벌면 저도 모니터부터 하나 사야겠어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음, 시네마 디플 소감을 말하자면요
<yemharc> 일단 화질은 정말 깨끗해요. 스토어의 그냥 LCD하고도 틀리더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 또 바꿔 생각해보면 패널 자체가 동일하면 아마 동급 화면을 보여주지 않을까 합니다
<Seony> 화질 말고 뭐 다른 건 없어요?
<Seony> 제가 좀 막눈이라.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 차이점은, 대부분의 모니터는 아날로그인데 시네마 디플은 디지털 입력이라 딱히 모니터 설정이 필요없다는 점이군요
<yemharc> 또 차이점이라면 일단 데스크가 깔끔해지네요
<yemharc> 외장기기는 전부 모니터에 연결해버리면 그만이라서요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 근데 화면이 커서 그만큼 GPU는 부담이 많이 되겠네요
<yemharc> 케이블 자체가 모니터 전원, 이더넷, 맥세이프+선더볼트로 끝이에요
<yemharc> 그게 좀 재미있는데요
<yemharc> 일반 DVI, HDMI같은건 CPU에서 장치로 보낼 신호를 처리하는데 왔다갔다 하는 데이터 무결성 검증도 CPU가 하거든요
<yemharc> 근데 선더볼트는 케이블 양 끝에 별도로 칩이 달려있어서 CPU부담이 사실상 없어요
<yemharc> 물론 GPU 파워는 좀 쓰긴 합니다
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 픽셀처리도 보니까 쿼드 모니터 (약 2천만개?)정도까지는 렉 없이 깔끔하네요
<Seony> 그런 점에서 확실히 돈값을 하는 기계네요
<yemharc> 그 동안의 애플 제품처럼 돈이 아깝진 않네요
<yemharc> 다만 그, 역시 선입관이 있어서 "모니터 가격치곤 비싸다"라는 느낌은 지울수가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 발열인데
<yemharc> 발열은 어떤의미 좀 있는 편이에요. 따뜻~뜨거움 사이 정도인데
<Seony> 씨퓨 온도 얼마나 나와요?
<yemharc> 어.....시퓨는 50~55 사이고요
<yemharc> GPU는 60~63을 왔다갔다 합니다
<yemharc> HD영상 3시간 플레이 기준으로요
<yemharc> 근데 펜 회전은 양쪽이 각 2천 / 2100 정도군요
<Seony> 음... 제 mbp는 외장 모니터 연결하면 최저 60도를 찍는 걸로 봐서는 분명 레티나가 성능면에서 좀 더 낫다는 생각이 드네요..
<Seony> 제 팬은 2700으로 돌거든요..
<yemharc> 아마 레티나가 팬이 2개여서 그런거 아닐까 싶네요
<Seony> mbp도 팬은 2개에요
<yemharc> 엇 그런가요?
<yemharc> 전 기존 프로는 써본적이 없어서 에어처럼 한개인줄;;
<Seony> 근데 씨퓨 60도에 gpu 55도니... 것두 채팅만 하는데두요..
<yemharc> 음 근데 일반 pc 사용시를 생각해보면
<yemharc> 그정도 온도가 사실상의 아이들링 온도에 가깝지 않나 싶네요
<Seony> 놋북은 모르겠지만, 데탑에서 아이들 온도라면 40도 미만일껄요
<yemharc> 엉....그런가요;
<Seony> 제 서버 온도 찍어보니까 40/29네요
<yemharc> 사실 윈도PC는 피시방 빼면 만질일이 없어서;;
<autowiz03> 음냐리리리
<DarkCircle> autowiz03, 넙죽
<autowiz03> 안녕하세용~
<Lee_> hi
<Lee_> 반갑습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-03
<autowiz03> 냐냐냠 냠냠냠
<sungduck> hi
<sungduck> 반가워여
<sungduck> 암도 없나요
<sungduck> 모두 잘 지내세요
<AP> 아름다운 밤이에요
<cognac> 안녕하십니까?
<cognac> 지금 한국 우분투 미러가 안되나요?
<cognac> 시스템 업그레이드가 ㅇ나되는 군요
<cognac> 내일 업그레이드해야지...그럼 이만...
<autowiz03> 이틀 출근하면 또 주말이군요 냐햐~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-04
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 추석은 잘지내셨는지요?
<razGon_web> 인터넷 보다보니 big data라고 나오던데. 이건 뭔지요? 그냥 통계 분석을 하는 단순한 내용같은데. 개념이 잘안오네요. 구글에 물어봐도 좀 이해 안되기도 하고요
<yemharc_> 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴 했습니다
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 일반적인 통계분석은 표본을 떠서 하죠?
<yemharc_> 빅데이터는 쉽게 말하면 그 통계분석을 "자신이 보유한 모든 데이터에 대해서 실시간으로" 정도의 개념으로 보시면 됩니다
<razGon_web> 아... 결국은 실시간 대응을 한다의 개념이 포인트군요.
<yemharc_> 아뇨 포인트는 "초거대 DB"인거죠
<razGon_web> 그것을 실시간 대응한다는 거군요.
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 데이터의 실시간 처리야 이미 있던건데
<yemharc_> 그게 구글같은 말 그대로 빅~데이터베이스가 나오니까
<yemharc_> 그걸 실시간으로 처리하기 위한게 필요해진거에요
<yemharc_> 근데 사실 이것도 개념 자체는 꽤 오래된 녀석이고 딱히 엄청 신기술 이런건 아닌데
<yemharc_> 아작스처럼 이름 하나 붙으면서 뜨게 된 케이스죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc_> 현재 실생활의 주 응용분야라면 클라우드 시스템(에버노트 등등)이랑 맞춤형 광고 정도가 있겠네요
<razGon_web> 병원에는 그리 필요하지 않으려나요?
<yemharc> 병원에 필요한건 통합DB에 가깝죠
<yemharc> 빅데이터라 정의되는 녀석의 조건은 1. 엄청난 대규모 데이터베이스 2. "실시간 데이터 갱신" 3. 실시간 처리
<yemharc> 이니까 병원은 2번과 3번에는 잘 안맞죠
<yemharc> 그리 필요도 없고요
<yemharc> 그냥 전산 반영만 바로바로 되면 되는 시스템이니까요
<yemharc> 뭐 나중에 병원에서 병원으로 옮기고 하는데 10분도 안 걸리고 한다면 또 틀리겠지만요
<yemharc> 실제 진료를 하시니 더 잘 아시겠지만 환자 의료기록이라는게 진료->등록->진료->등록->퇴원->장기간(?) 동결 식이잖아요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<yistee> 엑셀할 줄 아시는 분
<sungyo> Hi.....! ;)
<sungyo> 에혀~ 공부하는게 자꾸 꽤가 나 들어왔습니다.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 도움!
<yemharc> ?
 * DarkCircle (뻥~이~야~)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 다시 취업하신건가요
<DarkCircle> _ㅡ_
<yemharc> dd
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 반응이 고만고만한데인거 같 -0-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 우분투 서버 하나 돌릴라 카는데 서버로 설치해서  cli로 돌리는거랑, vnc로 접속해서 그래픽으로 볼수 있게 돌리는거랑, 전력차이가 많이 날까요?
<yemharc> 명환이형 회사에요
<DarkCircle> 그러쿤요
<yemharc> 아이들 상태선 그게 그거에요
<DarkCircle> 결국 다 모이게 되는건가 =3
<yemharc> 아오 아두이노 이 ㅂㅌ놈들
<Seony> 접속할 때는 차이가 좀 나겠죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 서버는 보통 콘솔 건드릴 일이 없고 아이들 상태로 두니까 ..
<sungyo> idle?
<yemharc> 대기상태요
<sungyo> 아이들 상태에선 -> 순간  children으로 이해해버린...ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 암것도 안 하는 상태
<DarkCircle> 직접 접근해서 뭐 할게 아니면 고만고만하다고 볼 수 있죠
<sungyo> 서버로 설치해도 vnc 돌릴수 있죠?
<DarkCircle> 근데 그래피컬한 내용을 콘솔에서 직접 봐야 할 일 없는 이상 cli가 나아요
<DarkCircle> vnc를 쓸 일이 거의 없 ..
<DarkCircle> 요새 로컬 UI보단 대부분 웹으로 때우니까 원격으로 다 작업할 수도 있고
<sungyo> 파일서버로 쓸꺼라서요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 더 필요가 없죠
<Seony> 파일서버라면 더더욱 vnc가 필요없죠
<sungyo> 예, 그런데 제가 아무래도 우분투 UI환경에 적응되버려서. ㅡ,.ㅡ 놋북에 돌려볼까 하거든요.
<sungyo> 아니, 이참에 cli에 적응해야 할 타이밍인건가요?
<DarkCircle> 음 그냥 cli에 적응하시면 되는것
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 드뎌, 저도 때가 왔나봐요...(  " ")
<DarkCircle> 첨엔 답답할지 모르겠는데 조금 지나면 마우스가 거추장스러워지죠
<sungyo> 하긴, 그러겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 마우스로 엄한데 눌러서 꼬이는 것보단 낫죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 이미지 작업 윈도에서 할거 아닌가
<sungyo> 놋북에서 한번 해봐야겠네요.
<yemharc> 커맨드의 최대 약점은
<DarkCircle> 블렌더 같은건 모르겠는데 2D 모션+오디오 를 한다거나 미디+VST를 한다거나 .. 이미지 작업이 좀 세밀해진다면 아직 리눅스는 그다지 권장하고 싶지 않 ..
<yemharc> 정상인데 비정상인 명령 한번 내리면 돌이킬 수 없다는거
<yemharc> ........
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> rm -rf / 가 무서워서 rm -rf ./* 했는데 알고보니 PWD=/라거나 (....)
<razGon_web> sungyo: 제가 서버에 vnc올려서 사용중입니다. 전력은 그리차이 안날겁니다.
<sungyo> razGon_web : 답변감사드립니다.^^
<razGon_web> 왜냐면 기본이 노트북기반이면 뭐 전력소비가 거기서 거기죠.
<razGon_web> 저는 AMD E-350이라고 노트북에서 쓰는 거 ITX보드로 구입해서 쓰는데 무난히 씁니다.
<sungyo> 음, 그럼 걍 서버 말고 우분투 깔아도 상관 없을까요?
<yemharc> 그거야말로 전혀 상관없죠
<razGon_web> 서버에 gui암거나 설치하면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 유니티는 하지 말것.
<razGon_web> 리소스 넘 잡아먹어요.
<sungyo> 윤희가 많이잡아먹나요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 우리의 윤희, 좋아해주는 남자가 없군요.
<yemharc> 그냥 x를 띄우시는걸 강력 추천합니다
<yemharc> (......)
<razGon_web> 저는 12.04인데. 유니티하다가. 그놈 클래식 띄워서 합니다.
<sungyo> 참, 제가 우분투패드를 한대 만들어볼 계획인데 혹시 조언좀 받을수 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 하지만, 맘은 오박도 괜찮을거 같다는.
<yemharc> .....귀찮아서 그냥 써요
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 하지 마세요. 한표.
<razGon_web> 사유는 3가지.
<yemharc> 3개나 되나요? 전 한가지인데.....
<razGon_web> 1. ARM기반에 가상으로 돌리는 거면 진정한 퍼보 안나온다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡB (귀를 열고)
<razGon_web> 2. 잠시만요
<yemharc> 환자 왔나보네요
<sungyo> yembarc 님은요
<sungyo> ?
<sungyo> (raGon_web님 병원에 계신가요?)
<yemharc> 얇고 가볍게 못 만든다
<yemharc> 의사세요
<DarkCircle> 가상이건 리얼이건 우분투로 패드를 만든다는건 아직 모험인거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 기본 바이너리 패키지가 곰탱이 같아서 (...)
<sungyo> 기존에 있는 slate pc를 쓸 생각이거든요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> ....................
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 바이너리 패키지가 곰탱이라...
<yemharc> 슬레이트.........
<DarkCircle> PC에서 만드는것 같은 바이너리는 절대 아닙니다만
<DarkCircle> 슬레이트중에 x86_64기반이라면 좀 괜찮을 수도 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 고가의 ssd가 붙어있다는 조건 하에서만.
<yemharc> 전력관리 어쩌구요
<DarkCircle> 그건 개한테 주면 됨 (먼산)
<yemharc> 안그래도 리눅스 계열이 전력관리 개망인데
<DarkCircle> 원래 슬레이트는 스크린이 다 먹잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어쩔 수 없심. 그냥 생긴대로 살아야 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 큰 문제중 하나가 ...
<DarkCircle> 백라이트 컨트롤 야매로 합니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> 아, 그렇겠군요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 인텔 드라이버 빼고 다른거 제대로 하는걸 본적이 없음 .
<razGon_web> 죄송합니다.^^^;
<razGon_web> 환자께서 물어보셔서.
<razGon_web> 2. 최적화 문제.
<razGon_web> 3. 캐노니컬에서 우분투4 안드로이드 제작중이랍니다.
<sungyo> 3. 관련하여 : 그런데 그게 폰상에서 우분투를 돌리는게 아니라... 도킹하여 본체를 피시처럼 쓰는거 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 아.. 그렇겠군요.
<sungyo> 폰상에서도 유니티 UI를 NATIV로 조작이 가능한가요>?
<razGon_web> 근데. 그거 폰상처럼 돌리면 되죠.
<sungyo> NATIV->NATIVE
<razGon_web> 넥북처럼 굴리면 되지 않을까 생각합니다만,
<sungyo> 호오, 액정 끼우고...밧데리 넣고 이렇게요?
<razGon_web> 유니티로 ui가 변경된이유가 제 생각입니다만, 모바일기기를 노린 한수라고 봅니다만,
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_web> 문제는 말씀하신대로 전력관리가 개망이라서요.
<sungyo> 윤희 말씀이시죠?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo>  2D로도 그거 해결이 안나나요?
<sungyo> 이전에 KDE에서 오픈소스계열의 타블릿 PC '
<sungyo> '스파크'를 내놓겠다고 했는데, 그러고 어찌된건지 소식을 모르겠네요.ㅡㅡA
<sungyo> 뭐 사실, 저는 폰도 충전기 가지고 다니며 쓰기때문에 전력관리야 어느정도 수준만 되면 되는데...
<DarkCircle> 아마 노키아에서 낼거예요
<sungyo> 아무려면, 윈도우만할까요?
<DarkCircle> 지금 노키아 사정이 썩 좋은 편이 아니라 어찌 될지는 모르겠습니다만
<yemharc> 윈도우 생각 이상으로 전력관리 잘하는겁니다
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 호오, 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우의 컨트롤은 상당히 fine하죠
<yemharc> 생각해보세요. 수천수만의 하드웨어 조합인데 거의 동일한 하드웨어 컨트롤을 보여준다구요 (.....먼산)
<DarkCircle> 좋다는게 아니라 세밀하다는거
<razGon_web> 하향 평준?ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 드라이버도 정교하게 잘 만들어져 있구요
<yemharc> 근데 그게 다 서드파티 파워라는게 함정
<yemharc> (마소는?)
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 하긴 그렇지만 하드웨어 제조사인 서드파티가 만들어야 제대로 만드는거죠
<DarkCircle> 스펙을 다 갸네들이 가지고 있는건데
<sungyo> 그럼 실제로 윈도우돌릴시 3시간돌릴수 있는거 윤희 깔면 1시간 반 정도 될수도 있다....?! 는 결론이 나오나요?
<razGon_web> 리눅스 특히 우분투 패드는 환영할 만한 일이나 문제는 지금이대로는 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 최적화의 증거가 없다는게 치명적이죠.
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 그렇군요, 최적화.
<yemharc> 최적화는 중요해요
<razGon_web> 단지 그 반증을 노트북이나 넷북에서 하던거 보니 그런경우가 가끔보여서 그렇습니다.
<sungyo> .먼나라 이테리에 우분투패드로 파는 피시가 한대가 있는데, 그건 어떨런지 궁금해지네요. 배삯까지 주고 살려 하니 100만원 들겠던데...
<sungyo> 큰일이네요. 저는 윤희가 필요한데,
<yemharc> 가장 간단하게 할 수 있는 방법이라면 넥서스7 사서 굴려보는건데
<razGon_web> 삼성에서 밀어주는 리눅스 재단에서 이번에 어떻게 나올지 모르지만, 타이젠리눅스 기반의 기기가 나온다던데. 어떨지는 ...
<DarkCircle> 타이젠 UI 간지납니다.
<yemharc> 타이젠은 한동안 기대하지 마세요
<DarkCircle> iOS에서 보여주지 못한 효과가 나와요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 멀고 먼이야기들.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 아직은 미완성 =3
<yemharc> 삼성이 바다팀 끼고 들어가서 한참 걸려요
<Seony> 타이젠은... 이젠 갈아타라는 의미인가요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 바다팀 낀거 아닙니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 타, 이젠.
<yemharc> 낀거죠
<DarkCircle> 바다팀은 완전 따로
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 안꼈습니다.
<yemharc> 지금 바다팀 해체하면서 타이젠으로 밀어넣고 있잖아요
<yemharc> 속도가 느려서 그렇지
<yemharc> 그거 생각하면 한참걸려요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 타이젠 개발팀은 따로라구요
<yemharc> 아니 긍가요
<DarkCircle> 타이젠 개발팀 주축이 E17팀인데
<yemharc> 타이젠 팀은 당연히 신규팀인데
<yemharc> 바다 팀 규모 축소하고 있잖아요
<razGon_web> 삼성의 입김이 안들어갈리는 없을거 같기는 합니다.
<yemharc> 거기 개발인력 타이젠으로 슬슬 밀어넣고
<DarkCircle> 타이젠 팀 신규 아니라니까요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 다들 삼성 관련 업체에서 근무하시는건가요...?
<DarkCircle> 타이젠 팀 조직 완성되고 작업 들어간지 2년 됐습니다.
<yemharc> 아우;;
<razGon_web> 그래도 감시하는 낙하산 보내지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle> 타이젠으로 밀어넣는게 아니라 완전 그냥 다른 팀이예요
<yemharc> 아뇨 낙하산이나 뭐 그런 개념이라기보다
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 파워게임이에요
<DarkCircle> 바다팀은 그냥 겉절이 같은 모양새임 .
<razGon_web> 바다는 그냥 삼성의 훈민정흠의 치기..
<DarkCircle> 실제론 래스터맨이랑 삼성 내부 커널엔지니어 주축으로 타이젠이 완성되어가는 중이지
<yemharc> 바다의 전신이랄게 넥스트였나 하는 피쳐폰OS 팀인데
<DarkCircle> 바다팀은 한거 없어요
<DarkCircle> 바다팀은 그냥 바다플랫폼 만들고 어쩌다가 그냥 묻히는것일뿐.
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 바다 전신이 전신인 만큼 규모가 상당하단 말이죠
<yemharc> 근데 이제 실질적으로 인력이 필요한건 타이젠이고
<DarkCircle> 바다팀에서 한 업적을 꼽자면 ... 그만큼 삽질을 해서 문서를 많이 남기고 노하우를 축적한거랄까
<DarkCircle> 그건 인정해야 함
<yemharc> 그래서 바다를 긁어다가 타이젠어 투입하려고 하고 있다는거죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 어찌될진 확실히 몰라요
<DarkCircle> 제가 국제화쪽 같이 작업하시는 몇몇분들이 삼성에 계심
<yemharc> 근데 팀 간 알력싸움이건 뭐건 고려하면 사실 그렇게 간단하게 안정화되진 못할겁니다
<DarkCircle> 타이젠 플랫폼에 직접 국제화 하는팀은 타이젠 팀 내부에 몇명이 작업중이고요
<razGon_web> 바다 버리면 욕먹을까봐 호환성 갖추게 하려는데서 문제 있을거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 데탑으로 나올 UI쪽 플랫폼은 제가 ..
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 아마 흠 제생각엔 바다 그냥 버릴거 같은데
<yemharc> 아뇨 바다하고는 호환성이라는거 자체가 성립이 안됩니다
<DarkCircle> 아깝지만
<razGon_web> 바다는 바다속으로.
<yemharc> 이건 플랫폼 이전의 문제라서요
<sungyo> 아깝지만 바다는 바다속으로...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 예전에 퀄컴에서 Brew라는넘을 낸적이 있었는데
<razGon_web> 너는 노래 잘불렀지만,,,, 너무 눈이 벌어졋어... 미안...
<DarkCircle> KT 피처폰에 잠깐 썼다가
<DarkCircle> 망했습니닼ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 바다가 아마 Brew꼴 날겁니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 눈..눈이 벌어졌떼....ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 지금 중국에서는 레티나 안드로이드 패드 나온답니다.
<yemharc> 아 그거 봤습니다
<sungyo> ㅠ,ㅠ 화질좋은 패드가 한대 필요한데....
<yemharc> 440DPI던가
<razGon_web> 가격은 우리나라돈으로 25-30만원대.
<DarkCircle> 헬쥐가 헬쥐라고 불리지만 디스플레이기술은 세계최강이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 레티나 수율 제대로 뽑아주는데는 헬쥐밖에 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 우리나라에 들여오면 30만원될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 그거 사려구요.
<DarkCircle> 그것도 음 중소기업 쥐어짜서 만든거지만
<DarkCircle> 그 중소기업중 한군데가 제 친구 다니는 곳인데
<razGon_web> 아무래도 패드의 최고의 용도는 웹서핑과 책읽기.
<DarkCircle> 공정하난 진짜 쩔어줌 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 파주에 공장이 있어요
<sungyo> 그리고 동영상과 사진보기...?
<razGon_web> 우하ㅏ하하하하하..
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 엇, 파주...저희 옆동네이자 제 고향이긴 한데,
<razGon_web> 동영상도 봄... 인정.ㅋ
<sungyo> 물론.....어느 동영상이냐에 따라 다 다르겠지만요...*(  _ _)
<sungyo> 암튼, 제가 사실은 우분투패드를 생각하게 된게요.
<razGon_web> 사양이 레티나, 쿼드코어.[물론 락칲 이지만] ,램2기가.
<razGon_web> 레티나 달린 갤럭시S3코드.
<DarkCircle> 제 요즘 소망이 있다면
<DarkCircle> ㅡ.
<sungyo> 사람들에게 리눅스가 좋다고 아무리 이야기해데도, 이사람들이 직접 만지작해본게 아니라서 다들 마소에서 벗어날 생각은 안하고,
<DarkCircle> 데탑 모니터로 레티나 스크린 나왔으면 좋겠
<yemharc> 데탑으론 아직 시기상조라고 봐요
<DarkCircle> 17인치에 2880x18** 정도 뽑아주는 ..
<sungyo> 그래서 생각해보니..굳이 이야기할게 아니라 그 앞에다 직접 만지작 거려볼수있는 패드를 들이대면 쉬울거 같아, 생각해봤거든요.
<yemharc> 어우.......그거 공정 생각하면......
<yemharc> 17인치에 그거밖에 안나올리가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 지금 맥북 레티나 화면 뽀개지면 수리비만 백몇만원 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 당장 15인치에서 2880이 그냥 나오는데........
<DarkCircle> 하긴 맞아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 27인치에 레티나 들어가면........ 적어도 1만단위는 나올걸요
<Seony> 저도 다음번 놋북 구매모델은 레티나로...
<DarkCircle> 가로 해상도가 1280의 2.5배 나올거임 아마
<yemharc> 그쯤되면 이걸 처리할 그래픽 카드가 죽어날듯
<DarkCircle> 1만단위면 저야 햄볶 *-_-*
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드 하나에 2백 -_-
<sungyo> 햄볶*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<yemharc> 아까 맥북서 디아3를 켜봤더니
<yemharc> 해상도가 3020
<yemharc> ......엉
<DarkCircle> 지금 2880 처리 가능한 그래픽 카드가 80~90만원쯤 하죠
<DarkCircle> (...)
<yemharc> 어 아뇨 그렇진 않아요
<DarkCircle> 맥북에 들어간 칩셋은 레알 비싼놈 .
<yemharc> 에이 650M이 뭐가 비싸요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 꼭 그런건 아니지만
<DarkCircle> 하긴 싼놈 사면 한 50만원 하는구나
<DarkCircle> 싼게 50만!
<yemharc> 지금 대충 레티나북이 안 버벅대고 처리 가능한게 대략 2560모니터 3대에 자체 15인치 하나 해서
<DarkCircle> 근데 웃긴건 -.- 동네 조립컴 가게에서 아무거나 대충 문서작업 가능하게 맞춰달라고 하면 본체값 40만원도 안나감
<DarkCircle> ..
<yemharc> 2500~3천만 픽셀이니까
<DarkCircle> 본체보다 더 비싼 그래픽카드 .
<yemharc> 정말 사무용으로만 쓸거면 20만원도 가능하죠
<yemharc> ..........파워 내장그래픽
<yemharc> 우린 항상 인텔과 리얼텍에게 감사해야 합니다
<yemharc> (먼산)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 리얼텍ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 레알텍.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 리얼텍은 내장 통신칩에 대해 신의 기술을 가졌죠
<yemharc> 이미 리얼텍은 회사가 아니라 개념이 되었습니다
<DarkCircle> 공정뽑기의 최고봉
<sungyo> 하...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -_-
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 이미 표준z
<yemharc> 내장랜카드 뭐 쓸까 레벨이 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쓰면 되는
<razGon_web> 그냥 그거.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 쓰리콤이 망했나 (...)
<yemharc> 굳이 표현하면 "우리 고급형 보드니까 [기본 랜칩]말고 딴거 박아볼까?" 하는 레벨
<yemharc> 어느 의미로 리얼텍은 잊혀졌어요 .........
<DarkCircle> 근데 딴거 박아봐야 브로드컴, 라링크 아니면 리얼텍
<yemharc> 그리고 그 뒤를 바싹 쫒고 있는게 브로드컴
<DarkCircle> 그 사이에 살짝 낀 인텔 .
<yemharc> 근데 이게 중요한 포인트가 있어요
<yemharc> 어떤 리눅스 배포판도 리얼텍은 그냥 돌아가는데 브로드컴은 문제가 터져요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 중요하군요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 어...... 근데
<yemharc> 생각해보니 오디오칩도 리얼텍인
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> 리얼텍 오디오칩이 아니꼬우면 사블로 (...)
<yemharc> 헐
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새는 하도 기술이 좋아서
<razGon_web> 지금 어떻게 되냐면요. 간단합니다.
<yemharc> 사운드는 그냥 나오는거 아니었나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그놈이그놈
<DarkCircle> 예전 온보드 사운드는 구렸는데
<DarkCircle> 요새는
<razGon_web> 메인보드칩셋 . 그래픽칲셋. 나머지-이게 레알텍.
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그놈이 그놈
<DarkCircle> 그래픽은 인텔 아니면 AMD죠 APU.
<yemharc> APU 요새는 쓸만해요?
<DarkCircle> 아이비도 APU아니었냐능.
<DarkCircle> :P
<yemharc> 믕?
<razGon_web> 제가 트리플코어 A6-3500씁니다. 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> 아이비가 APU라구요?
<DarkCircle> 한때 이런 얘기가 나오기도 했는데
<DarkCircle> APU죠
<yemharc> 내장그래픽?
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 기능을 통합했으니까.
<DarkCircle> 인텔이
<DarkCircle> 무선랜칩셋이랑 유선랜 칩셋을 CPU에 박으면
<DarkCircle> 기업 하나 망한다고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 하나가 아니구나
<yemharc> 여럿 망할걸요
<DarkCircle> 굵직한 기업 몇개 망하겠지
<yemharc> 어.........
<yemharc> 의외로 인수합병 할지도
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 1등은 1등끼리
<DarkCircle> 설계파트만 먹을거 같네요
<yemharc> 2등은 2등끼리
<yemharc> (눈물)
 * DarkCircle 나머진 버려 =3 
<yemharc> 애초에 더 받아줄데가 팔뚝 정도인데
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 대기업 틈새에서 함부로 살아남을수 없군요.
<yemharc> .......팔뚝이 자기 유일한 장점인 저전력을 버리고 그럴리가 없지
<yemharc> 하드웨어 사업은 원래 자본금때문에 쉽게 못 들어가요
<yemharc> 애초 시작부터 레드오션
<yemharc> 한 5년 지나면 더 힘들어져요
<yemharc> 그때되면 나노따위 너무 크잖아 하는 시대니까.........
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 이미 나노 진입에 실패한 기업은 망해서 문을 닫았죠
<sungyo> 사람들에게 리눅스가 쓰기 좋다는걸 보여주기 위해서 시범용 패드를 한대 갖춰볼려 했는데,
<yemharc> 삼성이 이미 10나노 메모리 만들고 있죠
<sungyo> 다른 UI를 사용해볼까요?
<DarkCircle> 삼성 인텔 도시바(였나)
<yemharc> 패드에선 유니티 말고 선택권이 없죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이런기업이라든가 ... 하여간 .. 몇개 빼면 나머지 기업은
<DarkCircle> 이미 죽은지 오래
<yemharc> 트랜스메타도 순식간에 사라졌죠
<DarkCircle> 사라졌다기 보단 그냥 지우개로 지도를 문댄거 -0-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그나마 윤희로 사람들 적응시키고, 데탑을 보여주면 익숙하게 쓸테니까요...그럼 역시 저에게 필요한건 윤희인가요....(  "  ")
<yemharc> 한때! 트랜스메타 크루소가 나왔지만
<DarkCircle> 문대성 개그가 갑자기 생각나네 -_-
<sungyo> 문.대.성..?
<yemharc> 음..... 제 생각엔 말이죠
<yemharc> 단순히 그렇게 보여주면서 권한다고 익숙해지는 일은 절대 없습니다
<yemharc> 시스템에 익숙해진다는건 그런거 이전의 문제라서요
<sungyo> 그럴까요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 주변서 안쓰면 안쓰는대로 냅두세요
<yemharc> 아니면 한번만 하고 끝내세요
<yemharc> 관심도 없는거 들이대봐야 역효과밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 차라리 그럴바에야 '이미 사용중인 사람'을 신경쓰는게 백배천배 낫습니다
<sungyo> 으음. " - " 그렇군요!
<yemharc> 이게 사람이 익숙한 시스템이라는거에서 벗어나는게 단순히 "저게 더 좋아서"가 아닌거거든요
<sungyo> 조금더 이야기해주실수 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 간단한 예시로
<yemharc> 단순히 시스템이 더 좋아서 옮겨간다는게 정론이라면
<yemharc> XP에서 7로 넘어가기까지 왜 그리 오래 걸릴까를 생각해보세요
<sungyo> '익숙함'에서 벗어나기란 어렵죠.
<sungyo> '손'에 익었으니까요.
<yemharc> 시스템 교환 측면에서 중요한건 "익숙한"거지 "더 좋은"게 아니라는거죠
<sungyo> 예. 동의합니다
<yemharc> 근데 그런 사람한테 "이게 더 좋음" 하면서 전혀 생소한걸 계속 권해봐야 짜증밖에 안 낼게 뻔하죠
<yemharc> 이쪽 계통에 있는 사람이거나 뭐 학구열(?)이 높거나 한 경우도 있긴 합니다만
<sungyo> 그래서 사실 패드를 생각해봤거든요.....'손'에서 부터 익숙해질수 있도록, 패드를 쥐어주게요.
<yemharc> 사실 그것도 말이 안되는게
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 안드로이드만으로 사람들은 리눅스에 익숙해져 있어야 하는거에요
<yemharc> 하지만 아니죠
<sungyo> 그렇진 않죠.
<yemharc> 아뇨 보세요. 우분투 '패드'라고 하셨죠?
<sungyo> 그랬으면 안드로이드 패드를 생각했겠지만....저는, 사람들에게 우분투를 손에 쥐어줘보고 싶어서요.
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 그걸 가지고 하게되는 일은 안드로이드 패드랑 사실 차이 없습니다
<yemharc> 잘 생각해보세요
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> (조금만 더 이야기해주세요)
<yemharc> 패드로 코딩을 할것도 아니고, 거기서 터미널 열어서 뭘 할것도 아니고요
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 하게되는건 "일반적으로 생각하는 패드 사용범위" 정도겠죠
<sungyo> 하핫, 글쵸. " - "
<yemharc> 웹서핑하고 동영상보고
<sungyo> 사람들은 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 이거 바꿔말하면 안드로이드에 유니티 테마 씌워서 넘겨줘도 같은 효과가 나야 하는거잖아요?
<sungyo> 혹시 그게 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 그런 테마라면 이미 많아요
<sungyo> (여담입니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<yemharc> 우분투 테마도 있고요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<sungyo> 제가 안드로이드 유저가 아니라서 잘 모르는데,
<sungyo> 유니티 테마가..있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.designstudiom.go.ubuntuunity&hl=ko
<sungyo> 저 어플들이 우분투 소프트웨어센터에서 가져오는건....아니죠?
<yemharc> 그렇진 않죠
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 개념이 똑같잖아요
<yemharc> 원터치 인스톨 동일하고
<yemharc> 구글플레이 = 우분투 소프트웨어 센터고
<sungyo> 그렇게 익숙해진 상태에서 그대로 데탑에 앉히면,
<sungyo> 적어도 익숙하게...우분투를 쓸수는 있겠네요?
<yemharc> UI 껍데기 측면에선 그렇죠
<yemharc> 하지만 폰과 패드와 피씨는 엄연히 '틀립니다
<yemharc> 전혀 틀려요
<yemharc> 이걸 동일하다고 여길 수 있는 사람이면 이미 일반인이라 치긴 어렵죠
<sungyo> 그럼, 말을 바꿔야 하나요. 우분투 슬레이트 피시라 해야 하나요 ^0^a
<DarkCircle> 유니티 look'n feel 을 제공하는 홈 프로그램이군요
<yemharc> 음.....사실 지금 원하는 형태가 어떤건지를 모르겠어요
<sungyo> 슬레이트  pc에요.
<yemharc> 패드인데 데스크탑 우분투처럼 사용하는걸 말하시는건가요
<sungyo> 그냥 말을 패드라고 쉽게 말했어요.
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 저걸로 어쩌자는건가 싶었는데 룩앤필 커스터마이징.
<yemharc> 어......그럼 솔직히 더 암울한데요........
<sungyo> (어떻게요..?)
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 뭐가 있을까
<yemharc> 아무래도 코덱 관련이 제일 많지 싶은데
<yemharc> 동영상 포맷을 여러종류 구하신 다음에 터미널 없이 코덱 설치해서 "대다수의 영상"을 정상재생 해보세요
<yemharc> 그걸 한번 해보시면 느껴지실겁니다
<sungyo> 재생이 잘 안되는게 많나요?
<yemharc> 물론 웹에서 재생되는 WMA, WMV같은것도 포함이죠
<yemharc> 윈도도 안되는건 많아요
<yemharc> 근데 윈도에선 통합코덱팩이 있죠?
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 이거 더블클릭->다음다음 하면 설치되고 영상 잘 나오죠?
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 그것처럼 우분투에서 마우스만으로 그 필요한 코덱을 설치하는 과정을 진행해보세요
<yemharc> 그게 간단히 해결이 안되서 요즘엔 대부분의 리눅스 플레이어들은 아예 코덱을 내장하고 패키징될 정도니까요
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 그 알리겠다는거 자체는 딱히 부정은 안해요
<yemharc> 예전부터 지금까지 많은 사람들이 그래왔고요
<sungyo> 아직 동영상 재생까지는 잘 모르겠네요. " - " 실은 제가 사용하는 용도에서는 우분투가 불편한걸 모르겠어서요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 근데 제 생각에 단순히 "이거 많이 써보면 익숙해지겠지. 그럼 절로 넘기자" 라는건 좀 접근법이 틀린거같아요
<yemharc> 사실 저도 그래요
<sungyo> 물론 꼭 그것만은 아닌데, 아무래도..그냥 말로 떠드는 것 보다는 그게 조금 더 낳지 않을까 싶었거든요.
<yemharc> 저도 근 3년 넘게 윈도는 친구들이랑 게임할때 빼곤 사용자체를 안하니까요
<yemharc> 물론 실물이 있으면 훨씬 좋죠
<yemharc> 근데 접해보기 좋은거랑 이쪽(지옥)으로 끌어들이기 좋은건 틀리니까요 :)
<sungyo> 헛헛...지옥이라.ㅋㅋㅋ 왜 저에겐 이곳이 천국일까요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 괜히 게임안돼 은행안되 나만안돼 하는게 아니에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제가 게임을 안해서그런가봐요.ㅡㅡa
<yemharc> 사실 가격대비 용도로만 보면
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 사치품이에요
<sungyo> 사실 사무실에서 쓰기엔 저는 우분투가 딱 적당하다고 생각하거든요.
<sungyo> 문서작성하고... 웹서핑하고..이멜 주고받고, 뭐 그정도요.
<yemharc> 되려 고사양 게임 하는 사람들은 컴퓨터에 대해서 나름 좀 아는데 (적어도 하드웨어 조립이랑 간단한 수리는 할줄 아니까)
<yemharc> 그런 부분은 아무 문제 안돼요
<yemharc> 그래서 사실 저는 리눅스는 개개인이 아니라 정부기관부터 들어가는게 더 맞다고 봅니다
<sungyo> 으음? 그런가요?
<sungyo> "동의합니다."
<yemharc> 관공서 서무직이야말로 컴 성능이 좋을 필요도 없고
<yemharc> 문서작성에 웹서핑에 이메일에 메신저 되고
<sungyo> 굳이 돈내고 윈도우랑 마소오피스, 한글 사서 쓸일도 없구요.
<yemharc> 그럼 다 된거잖아요
<yemharc> 더 필요한것도 없고요
<sungyo> 예.ㅡ,.ㅡ/~
<yemharc> 라이센스 문제도 해결되고
<sungyo> 지화자~^0^
<yemharc> 이번 국방부처럼 괜히 복돌이짓 하다 망신당할 일도 없고 (눈물)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음 뭐 근데
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 사실 순서로만 보면 이런거 이전에 마소공화국 탈피가 제일 먼저 되야 뭘 하죠 (.....)
<sungyo> 제가 조그마한 사무실에서 일을 하고 있는데,
<yemharc> 익숙해져서 쓴다 치고, 게임까진 넘어간다 치는데
<yemharc> 하다못해 뭐 하나 주문하려고만 해도 ..............
<yemharc> 이 이후는 다들 아시죠?
<sungyo> 향후 2~5년 사이로, 사요요하는 소프트웨어를 다 오픈소스로 대처할 계획이거든요.
<sungyo> 주문은 사실 전 폰으로 해결하고 있어서........(  _ _)
<yemharc> 스마트폰 나와서 그나마 해결된 케이스죠
<yemharc> 저도 은행은 그냥 폰으로 처리합니다
<sungyo> 그 외에도, 주문용 작업이 필요하다면, 마소 컴 한대만 따로 준비해놓으면 되구요.
<yemharc> 요샌 가상머신으로도 커버되니까요
<yemharc> 뭐하면 한 10기가 할당해서 멀티부팅 해도 되고
<sungyo> 그런데 이상하게, 사람들에게 '리눅스'이야기를 꺼내면 대부분은  CLI만 생각하는거 같더라구요.
<yemharc> 하지만 모르는 사람에겐 안되는건 그냥 안되는거 = 안좋은거
<sungyo> 가상머신도 해결방법중 하나겠구요.
<yemharc> 원체 리눅스 이미지가 그렇긴 해요
<sungyo> 비단 라이센스 문제만이 아니여도, 사무실에서 리눅스는 상당한 파워를 낼수 있다고 생각하거드느요.
<yemharc> 모르는 사람이 더 많기도 하고
<sungyo> 단순히  GUI조작을 하는 수준을 나아가서
<sungyo> 필요한 부분의 단순 작업들을 스크립트를 통해서 자동화 시켜놓을수 있기 때문에
<sungyo> 이건~~
<yemharc> 거기까지 바라면 안돼요
<sungyo> 사무실 혁명이라 생각하거든요. ㅡ,.ㅡ 적어도 저에겐 그랬거든요.
<sungyo> 물론 모든 사람들에게 이렇게 쓰라고, 이야기할 필요는 없겠죠.
<yemharc> 아까부터 말했지만 관심있는 사람은 냅둬도 알아서 합니다
<sungyo> 옷,
<sungyo> 그러네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 실제로 보세요
<yemharc> 리눅스 사용하는 사람들은 자기가 알아서 걸어들어왔어요 (......)
<sungyo> 그 말씀이 맞네요. 차라리 있는 사람들을 챙기는게 맞는 순서네요.
<yemharc> 근데 이러니저러니 해도, 아직 이걸 대중적으로 퍼트리기에는 노력부족이 문제가 아니라
<yemharc> 여건 자체가 안돼있어요
<yemharc> 사실 정말 퍼트리는게 목적이면 사람들한테 권하는거 이전에 그 여건개선이 우선이죠
<sungyo> 인프라 구축부터가 순서인거군요!
<sungyo> 아하!
<sungyo> 알겠습니다.
<sungyo> 우분투 슬레이트피시는 나중에 장난감으로 한대 만들어야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 적어도 누구한테 권할때 "윈도용 게임은 안되도 딴건 다 돼" 정도는 말할 수 있어야 그럼 한번 써볼까? 라고 생각이라도 할테니까요
<sungyo> 결국 리눅스를 쓰다 보면, 개발의 영역으로도 들어가지는건가요?
<yemharc> 사실 대부분 그렇죠
<sungyo> 앗 *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 글쿤요!
<sungyo> 이젠 사람들에게 우분투 쓰라고 하지 말아야겠네요.
<yemharc> 굳이 권할 필요는 없어요
<sungyo> yemharc님께 배웠습니다.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 혼자 쓰세요.
<yemharc> 저도 회사에서 혼자 쓰다 보니까
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 어느새 관심있는 사람들 몇명이 쓰더라구요
<yemharc> 개발회사라 그런것도 있겠지만요
<sungyo> 햐, 방법을 이제 배우네요.
<sungyo> 개발자하시다가 때려치우고 저희학원에 오신분이 두분 계신데...
<sungyo> 두분 모두에게 오픈소스 / 리눅스 이야기 꺼냈다가 한분꼐는 털리고..한분꼐는 재미없다고 하시고..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그래서 말았거든요.ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<yemharc> 아 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 학원? 인가요?
<sungyo> 아니에요.
<sungyo> 컴터와는 상관없는 학원이에요.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아항
<sungyo> 한분은 서버관리자이셨구요, 다른 한분은.....
<yemharc> 사실 애들 상대로는 직빵인 방법이 있긴 하거든요
<sungyo> 컴공 나와서 회사다니다가 오셨어요.
<yemharc> 특히 한창 중2병이 도진 연령대에게는 +_+
<sungyo> " - " 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 일단 온갖 컴피즈 효과로 화려하게 돌리면서
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 컴피즈..!!
<yemharc> 컴파일이 흘러가는 터미널 두세개 띄워놓으면
<sungyo> 맞다.
<yemharc> 직빵임다!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아놔 웃겨...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 빵터짐....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 정말 직빵임돠!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그러니까요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 뭔가, 전문가스러우면서도 현란해보여요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하지만 정작 한건 make
<DarkCircle> 그리고 한쪽에 vm에다 맥 올려놓은 화면을 살포시
<DarkCircle> ...
<sungyo> 포럼에 누구시더라, 회사에서 일하시면서 리눅스 환경으로 바꾸신 이야기를 읽었는데, 발표하시면서 막 컴피즈 돌리고 이러셔서..박수 받으셨다구, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐 알아서 관심 가지게 만들면 일단 절반은 넘어온거에요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ vm 으로 맥,
<sungyo> 참, 이전에 제 피시에서 레오파트를 올렸는데, 아무래도 전 해상도 조절이 안먹히더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 제가 그렇게 씁니다
<sungyo> 제가 1920x1080 쓰는데,
<sungyo> 아무리 해도 1280x1024 위로 안올라가지더라구요.
<sungyo> 설표범 올려서 iso 어플 개발하는것도 한번 만지작 거려보고 싶은데
<sungyo> 익숙해지면 나중에 맥도 한대 사보고요. 그런데 제 컴에선 ㅠㅠ 점박이 표범이 말을 안듣더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 설표범 올리면 패망.
<DarkCircle> 일단 xcode 안올라갑니다 -0-
<sungyo> 아, 설표범에 xcode안올라가죠?
<sungyo> 사자부터 올라가나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 올라갈텐데요
<sungyo> 혹시 xcode가 아니고...코코아 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 아..... xcode는 개발툴이고요, 아이폰sdk가 따로 있는거죠
<DarkCircle> 안올라가기 시작한지 좀 됐어요
<yemharc> 그게 .app으로 바뀌면서부터죠?
<DarkCircle> 아마 그런거 같네요 어떤 시점인진 정확히는 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 샌드박싱 정책 바뀌면서 그렇게 됐을거에요
<DarkCircle> Lion 쓰는 도중에 갑자기 안되는 ..
<DarkCircle> -_-;
<yemharc> 지우고 다시 받아서 설치하면 될건데
<DarkCircle> 그래서 흠 어떻게 받긴 받으면 된다는데 찾는것도 열라 까다롭고 받았다고 해서 제대로 돌아간다는 보장도 음슴
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 그게 왜 까다로워요;;
<DarkCircle> 그게 한 7개월 전엔가 -_-
<yemharc> 맥 스토어에서 받으면 끝인디......
<DarkCircle> 받았다가 에러나고 바로 다운돼서 스레를 그냥 버렸 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 developer.apple.com가서 받으세요
<yemharc> dmg로도 배포하니까
<DarkCircle> 네 거기서 받았어요
<DarkCircle> 직접.
<DarkCircle> 지금이야 어떻게 고쳤는진 모르겠지만 그냥 라이언 받아서 설치하는게 정신건강에 이로울듯
<yemharc> 4.2 받으면 잘 될텐데
<yemharc> 설범이면 4.0
<DarkCircle> 지금 버전이 벌써 4.5라서요 (...)
<yemharc> 어차피 별 차이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 하여간 애플 릴리즈를 발로 하는거 같음
<DarkCircle> 바닥에 USB 연결한 페달 밟고
<yemharc> 하위호환이 잘 안되죠
<DarkCircle> 내키는대로 밟으면 릴리즈
<yemharc> 가끔 열받으면 밟고 있다가 USB 빼버리기도 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 4때는 크게 하위호환 영향 없었는데 4s 5 올라오니 피부로 막 느껴질정도로 하위호환 버림 -_-
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 바이너리가 개떡이엇쿠나 =3
<yemharc> 아마 산사자 넘어오면서 대대적으로 버렸을거에요
<DarkCircle> 네 그런듯
<yemharc> 허나 전 산사자니 상관없뜸 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> vm에 산사자 올라가나요?
<sungyo>  버박에요.
<sungyo> 우분투 버박에 올라가나요...?
<yemharc> 다 올라가요
<razGon_web> 버박에는 다올라가죠
<sungyo> *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 시험 끝나고 찾아봐야겠네요.
<razGon_web> 버박에 다른 배포판 설치 많이햇죠.ㅋ
<sungyo> 어떤 순서로 올리셨는지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<sungyo> 그러니까..어떻게 올리셨는지 데충 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<razGon_web> 그냥 iso받아서 돌리면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 생성해서.
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 그..엠파이어 머시긴가, 그거 있어야 깔리지 않나요?
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> 저는 잘 모르겠습니다. 버박은 그런거 없어도 되는거 같던데요.
<razGon_web> 참고로 vnc를 기반으로 해서 쓰는 우분투에 윈XP버박으로 돌립니다.
<razGon_web> 왜? 와이프님은 알수없는 깊숙한 곳에서 주식매매를.ㅋ
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=61642
<sungyo> empire efi로군요,
<sungyo> 그때 저거 참고해서 했거든요.
<sungyo> 참, 리눅스에선 주식 매매가...제한적이죠?
<razGon_web> 그것보다 보던게 있어서요.
<razGon_web> 전용프로그램은 윈도에 집중되어 있습니다.
<sungyo> 쿨럭;;
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다
<razGon_web> 엠파이어는 iOS를 돌리기 위한거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 국내에서 금융권 관련된 모든 전산은 윈도우 전용입니다
<sungyo> osx를 돌릴 목적으로 쓰는거로 알고 있어요.
<razGon_web> 그것보다. 매매하려면요. 챠트를 봐야 하는데. 눈에 익은게 윈도 매매 프로그램.
<sungyo> 주식 매매를  cli 로 할수있게 해주면 재미있는걸 만들어볼텐데 말이죠.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 옛날 객장처럼 만들면 되겠군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 객장보다는,
<razGon_web> 흠..CPU를 봐서 올려야 겠군요. McOS를 사용하려면요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 자동으로 데이타베이스를 수집하며....필요한 타이밍에 자동으로 매매(?)를 넣는,
<sungyo> 쿨럭;;;
<sungyo> 그거 하기 시작하면 사람이 아무것도 안하게 된다고 하죠;;;;
<razGon_web> 근데 그게 정석도 없도 정형화되서요.
<razGon_web> 아 McOS가상기반에서 사용해서 책만들기 같은거 해보려구요.
<razGon_web> 맥을 사서 윈도를 굴리는 것보다.
<sungyo> raGon 님 지금 어떤거 말씀이신거죠?
<razGon_web> PC를 사서 윈도 얹어서 맥쓰면 되겠군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 전 주식 이야기를 하고 있어서...^^;;;;;
<razGon_web> 주식이야기입니다.
<razGon_web> 주식에 정석화 되어 있는 공식이나 매매타이밍이 없죠.
<sungyo> 예, 그런건....없죠.
<sungyo> '정형화'되어져 있지는 않죠. 유기체니까요.
<razGon_web> 나와있는게 있지만, 그게 수학적으로 된게 없어서요. CLI상에서 데이터 베이스 잡하서 하기 힘듭니다.
<sungyo> 다만 빌드를 통해..필요한 정보를 조금더 쉽게 볼수 있게 해줄..뿐, 이라 해야 하나요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예 동감합니다. 불확실성의 원리? 맞나? 여튼 그런부분이라서요.
<razGon_web> 이거야 말로 빅데이터군요.
<sungyo> 이전에 저거에 목숨걸던 사람들 많았는데
<sungyo> 결국, 다 나가 떨어지더라구요.
<sungyo> 아니아니, 다들 실효를 못보고 다 나가 떨어지는거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> 불확실성을 원리로 표현한하고 하긴 좀 그렇고,
<razGon_web> 실제로 주식에서 승리하는 건 좀더 긴안목을 가지고 다들 아니라고 할때 덤비는게 좋더군요.
<sungyo> 저는 '유기체'와 같다고 표현하고 싶네요.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 그게 맞는 말입니다.
<sungyo> 저는 그 안목이 '유기체'
<sungyo> 로 대할때 나온다고 보거든요.
<sungyo> 어떻게 이놈이 꿈틀데는지를 이해하면,
<sungyo> 남들이 못보는 '타이밍'이라는게 보이는거죠. 쿨럭;;;;
<sungyo> 내가 이러면 안되는데...(  _ _)
<razGon_web> 근데 그것마져도 하나의 영향을 미치는 거라는 거죠.
<sungyo> 사실 전 주식보다는 조금 더 안정적이고 재미있는거에 손을 뻗고 있어서...
<razGon_web> 주식은 그냥 주식일뿐입니다. 취미죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 취미로만,
<sungyo> ^0^
<razGon_web> 저도 본업으로 생각하려했으나 그러기에는 힘든게 많아요.
<sungyo> 사실 전 취미영역(?)에서의 주식을 긍정적으로 보는게
<razGon_web> 특히 마눌님의 민감한 반응에...
<sungyo> 실질적인 경재감각을 유지하는 요령이라고 보거든요.
<sungyo> 그리고 주식은....
<razGon_web> 그냥 뭐하나 가지고 간다로요.
<sungyo> 본업은 좋지 않은거 같더라구요. 어디까지나 투자니까요.
<sungyo> 그만큼 경제감각에 민감해지고, 전체를 항상 주시할수 있게 해주고, 관심분야가 어떤 구조로 이루어져있는지를 이해하게 해주니
<razGon_web> 그점은 잼있더군요.
<sungyo> 필요 분야의 주식투자는 전 필요하다 보거든요.
<sungyo> 필요분야 -> 자신이 관심을 두고 있는 분야
<sungyo> 돈을위한 투자라면, 사실 전 조금 더 안정적인 영역에 손을 뻗고 있어서...
<razGon_web> 부럽습니다.
<sungyo> 돈이많은건 아니에요~
<sungyo> 아참, 라곤님 직업이..의사라고 하시지 않으셨나요?
<razGon_web> 예.
<sungyo> 그러시면 라곤님과는 대화가 통할수도 있을거 같아요.
<sungyo> 혹시 관심 있으세요?
<razGon_web> 어떤거죠?
<sungyo> 펀드나 그런쪽이 아니고 이건..뭐라 해야 하죠
<sungyo> 그러니까, 땅이나...금이나...골동품..
<sungyo> 이런걸 뭐라고 하죠? 제가 용어는 잘 몰라서요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 실물펀드?
<Seony> 재테크 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이런쪽이군요.
<razGon_web> 펀드는 아니구.
<sungyo> 실물펀드라 할수 있겠다.
<sungyo> 실은 이게 홍콩에 사업가들중에
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 중국인들 그림으로 거래하죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> '차(Tea)'사업자들이 하는 짓인데
<Seony> 제 경험으로 봤을 때는, 가장 안정적이고 확실한 건 정기 예적금이죠... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 선물.
<razGon_web> 혹시 그런거 아니에요?
<razGon_web> 차재배자와 미리계약.
<sungyo> 선물이라 할수 있나....
<sungyo> 아뇨, 그런건 아니구요.
<sungyo> 그건, 이미 사업가들이 다 손을 뻗어놔서 쉽지 않아요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 그리고 차시장쪽이, 이미 차지하고 있는 사람들 사이에 틈바구니에 낀다는게 쉽지는 않더라구요.
<razGon_web> 뭐든지 그렇죠.
<sungyo> 그쪽에 빠꼼이들이 중국에는 주욱..깔려있는거죠.
<sungyo> 그런데 마시는 차 계열중에, 사놓고선 얼마 지나지 않아 다 마셔야 하는 차가 있는가 하면
<razGon_web> 어디든지 독점이나 카르텔은 있죠.
<razGon_web> 보이차?
<sungyo> 창고에 쌓아놓고(이걸 '차창'이라고도 해요)
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 아시겠네요.
<sungyo> 그런데 이게 제태크가 된다는건
<razGon_web> 예 어느 정도는 압니다. 와인 흉내내는 거군요.
<sungyo> 으음. 와인과도..뭐 비슷할수는 있겠네요!
<sungyo> 저도 5년정도 시간이 지나고 나서 보니 알겠더라구요.
<razGon_web> 올해 it의 실적은 전체적으로 나쁘나 하반기는 조금 펼거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 우리나라 기준.ㅋ
<razGon_web> sungyo: 뭔가 복잡한부분이군요. 근데 차말고도 다른 부분으로 하나요?
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 성격이 조금 다르지만, 그림이나 도자기 같은 미술품.
<sungyo> 차로 해요.
<sungyo> 저는 차만....
<razGon_web> 역시 매매 규모가 크니 가능한 일이겠죠.
<sungyo> 작게도 되고...크게 하면, 뭐
<sungyo> 그만큼 파고 들어야 겠죠.
<sungyo> 근데 이쪽은, 장기전으로 들어갈수록 강해지더라구요.
<sungyo> 또 먹는거다보니, 구매해놓으면 같은 모델(?)에서는, 소유할수록 희소성이 올라가서
<sungyo> 사실 의외로 이쪽이 알고보면 재미있는데 다들 그리 관심을 갖지는 않더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그게 소수의 관심만 받아서 그렇죠.
<sungyo> 그래서 그런건지,
<razGon_web> 이쪽도 잘하면 탈세의 온상이 될수도 있겠군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 그런데 꼭 제테크가 아니여도 차를 배우면 나쁘진 않거든요.
<sungyo> 쿨럭;; 이거 제가 너무 좋은 팁을 드리는건가요..?
<sungyo> 다만, 단점이 있다면 '차'를 배워서 '차'를 알아볼수 있어야 한다는...거더라구요.
<razGon_web> 구글에서 검색하면 검색어 뭘로 해야 되는 지요?
<razGon_web> 결국은 주식의 종목이 좋은지에 대한 안목을 키워야 한다 이거군요.
<sungyo> 구글에서 '보이차'를 검색하셔도 접하실수는 있겠지만
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 이게 제태크가 된다는걸 아는 사람은....혹은 알아도,
<sungyo> 가르쳐주진 않더라구요.
<razGon_web> 당연히 안하죠.
<razGon_web> 모를수록 더 좋은 부분이거든요. 이런게.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 시장의 파이가 어느정도되면 괜찮죠.
<razGon_web> 마눌의 전화군요.
<razGon_web> 퇴근하시랍니다. 있다가 뵙겠습니다.ㅋ
<sungyo> 네.^^
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xch> 다시 왔습니다.
<sungyo> 아, 뒷글자가 위치를 나타내주는거네요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 위치나 프로그램 어플이름이 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> xch은 Xchat.이건 집에서 하죠.
<sungyo> seony님 네이버 블로그를 들어갔다가...ㅋㅋㅋ 엉뚱하게 옛날 자료랑 마주쳐서,
<sungyo> 혹시 다세포소녀 아시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 혹은 _UNT는 서버에서ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 허거걱...
<Seony> 그거 안한지 오래됐죠
<razGon_Xch> 김옥빈!
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다세포소녀 영화는 안봤지만, 만화 원작은 대박 웃겨요
<sungyo> 이전에 연재 할때 신나게 봤었어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그거 보고 이런 쓰레기 같은 ... 이랬는데..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 개그코드가 저랑은 아닌거 같았어요.
<sungyo> 혹시 재미있게 보시는 웹툰 있으세요:?
<Seony> 딱 두개 봅니다
<razGon_Xch> 천리마마트. 네이버.
<Seony> 스마트폰앱 개발자 이야기, 가우스 전자
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇㅇ
<razGon_Xch> 그거도 봐요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 천리마.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 요일별로 있어요
<sungyo> 요즘에 선천적 얼간이들 인가, 영어제목이 '네츄럴 본 이디옷츠'인데
<razGon_Xch> 월요일은 신의탑. 가우스전자. 히어로 메이커.
<sungyo> 저거 영어를..적절히 번역해보면...'타고난 병신들' ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 신의탑 흐름이 끊어져서 요즘 못보고 있어요. 혹시 '덴마'보시는분은 없나요?
<razGon_Xch> 화요일 노블레스. 덴마Q. 아부쟁이.
<razGon_Xch> 저요!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오오, 노블이랑 덴마,
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 대단한 작품. 그림체는 별루였는데.
<razGon_Xch> 수요일은 삼국지.
<sungyo> 작가님이 한 스토리메이킹 하시는데 한동안 끄집어내질 못하셨다가..덴마에서 제대로 터트려주시고 계시더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 아 . 화요일은 죽은 마법사의 도시. 끝났지만, 판타지 세계에서 사는 법
<sungyo> 죽은 마법사의 도시 끝났군요, 봐야겠네요. 판타지세계에서 사는법은 지금 휴재 맞죠?
<sungyo> 그것도 진짜 재미있게 봤어요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> 판타지가 끝났죠.
<razGon_Xch> 휴재중.
<razGon_Xch> 죽은 마법사는 연재중입니다. ㅎ
<sungyo> 아.....ㅋㅋ 제가 반대로 이해했군요.
<razGon_Xch> 수요일 삼국전투기. 목요일 제페토.삼봉이발소.
<razGon_Xch> 금요일은 갓오브하이스쿨. 전진돌이에볼. 라이징패스트볼. 덴마. 가우스전자. 쭉
<sungyo> 갓오브도 한동안 못보니 흐름이 끊어졌네요, 진진돌이 요즘 스토리 정리들어가는거 같던데..
<razGon_Xch> 토요일 역전야메요리. 격투기 특성화사립....
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 격투기..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 일요일에 하는 소녀더와일즈랑 호랭총각은 어떠세요:?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 아예안봅니다.
<razGon_Xch> 하나보면 뽕빼서요.
<sungyo> 혹시 다음껀 안보세요?
<razGon_Xch> 비흔도 보다가...
<razGon_Xch> 다음거 보다가 시간 다갈거 같아서요
<razGon_Xch> 예전에 봤던게 이끼.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이끼..!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 개인적으로 좋게 보는 웹툰이 천리마 작가와 삼국전투기와 프로야구카툰의 최훈작가.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 하일권. 삼봉이발소- 안나수리....- 목욕의 신.
<sungyo> 천리마 규삼작가님께 쫌 재미있죠.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 하일권작가님도 압권이시죠.
<razGon_Xch> 하일권작가는 영화를 꿈꾸는 거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 이사람은 영화 시나리오 작가로 가도 될듯.
<razGon_Xch> 영화화 되면 괜찮은 그림나올거 같아요. 저예산으로요.
<sungyo> 그림이 크게 그려지시더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 비쥬얼.
<sungyo> 안나라수미나라에 진짜 훅, 빠졌었는데..
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 그건 영화로 나오면 볼듯.
<razGon_Xch> 못해도 다운받을듯.
<sungyo> 괜찮을거 같아요. 영화가 잘 살려줘야 겠지마뇽.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 감독이 좋아야 함.비쥬얼 잘챙겨놓는 감독이어야 한다는.
<sungyo> 혹시 라곤님 이전에 피시통신 시절에도 컴터 사용하셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 어디셨어요? 나우? 하이?
<sungyo> 천리?
<razGon_Xch> 아.저는 인터넷부터 통신 본격적으로 했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 모뎀으로 할때는 사설BBS만.ㅋ
<sungyo> 그러셨군요. 일하시는 환경이 책상에 오래 앉아계신 환경이신가요..?
<razGon_Xch> 예 진료실이니.
<razGon_Xch> 환자분 안계시면 제 또다른 창입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도.ㅋ
<sungyo> 그럼 커피..같은거 자주 드시나요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 커피는 잘안마셔요.
<Seony> 커피 얘기하시니까 커피 마시고 싶네요.
<sungyo> 현명하시군요. 컴피즈 전환을 통한......
<Seony> 한 잔 내릴까...
<sungyo>  Seony님, 어떤거 즐겨드시는지 여쭤봐도 될런지요?
<sungyo> razGon 님은 커피 대신 즐겨 드시는게 있으신가요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 루이보스티나 녹차 마십니다.
<Seony> 어떤 거라면 뭐라고 해야하죠? 어렵네요. 커피에 대해서 잘 몰라서... 그냥 내려마셔요. 원두 갈은거..
<razGon_Xch> 커피는 모닝커피만.
<razGon_Xch> 자판기.ㅋ
<sungyo> 루이보스티를 즐겨드시면, 보이차를 접하시기에도 좋으실거 같아요.:)
<Seony> 좀 진하게 타서, 노프림 노설탕으로..
<sungyo> 원두 어떤거 드시는지가 궁금해서요.
<Seony> 아.. 원두요..
<Seony> 하와이 사니까 당연히 코나 커피 마시죠. 가끔 스타벅스...
<sungyo> 그러니까....어디서 물건너온건지..^^;;; 혹시 하와이에.
<sungyo> 아, 그렇군요.
<Seony> 워낙 오래 마셔서 코나가 입에 맞아요
<sungyo> 와, 원산지에서 접하시는거니 이건...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 어딜가든 커피 하나는 죽이죠
<razGon_Xch> 보이차도 마시긴 하는데. 넘 세니 좀 거부감이 있더군요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 향이 어떻게 다가오세요?
<Seony> 음... 제가 커피 즐겨마신지 얼마 안되서... 그냥 좋아요 ㅎㅎ. 걸쭉하고..
<razGon_Xch> 챠향이 강하면서 약간 신맛도 나고 하죠.
<sungyo> '세다'는 의미가 '향'을 말씀하시는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 진하게 타면 커피도 살짝 걸쭉하거든요
<razGon_Xch> 보이차는 발효차라서 그런지. 커피보다 더하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 실은 제가 그런맛싫어합니다.
<sungyo> 호오, 커피가 걸죽하게 내릴수도 있군요. 몰랐어요.
<sungyo> 발효차라고 독하게 내려오진 않거든요.
<Seony> 제가 마시는 커피는, 색깔로 봐서는 완전 보이차 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 향이 스펙트럼이 커지는 거 같아요.
<sungyo> 아마도, 독하게 내려온다면.... '
<razGon_Xch> 마치 더치커피처럼요.
<sungyo> 보이차 발효공법중 강제로 발효시킨 '숙차'를 드시고 계신거 같네요.
<Seony> 작년에 한국 가서 커피 한잔 시켜먹어봤따가, 무슨 보리차인줄 알앗어요 ㅎ
<sungyo> '더치'와 비슷하게 향이 올라온다면 숙차가 맞네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 보리차 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 그럴겁니다. 싸니깐요.
<sungyo> 전 연하게 마시고 있어서,
<razGon_Xch> 보리차 맞겠군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 커피 연하게 만들면 정말 보리차같더군요.
<sungyo> 비슷하죠.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 커피 얘기하니까 진짜 핏 속의 카페인이 부글부글 끓네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요!
<sungyo> JSTae76님..^^ 방강교~
<Seony> 하나 내려마셔야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오랜만입니다ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 커피 포장지 사진 하나 찍어서 올려볼께요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 오랜만~!
<JSTae76> sungyo: 반갑습니다ㅎ
<sungyo> Seony: 넵~
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 엉엉..보고싶었어요 (?)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사실 보이차가, '대중'들이 접하는 보이차랑,
<JSTae76> 엄빠에게 폰을 반납해서 페북만 간간히 들어왔네요
<razGon_Xch> 이러지마, 나는 가정이 있어..ㅎ
<sungyo> 좋은 보이차를 아는 사람들이 접하는거랑....
<razGon_Xch> 그러겠죠.
<sungyo> 엇, 제가 자리를 비켜드려야 하나요..............(  _ _)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 예. 좀 다르거든요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그리고 좋은 보이차를 알고 시작을 하면, 기존에 접하던 '
<razGon_Xch> 질좋은 위스키와 싼 알콜들과 다르겠죠.
<sungyo> '차'가 좋지 않다는걸 알게 되거든요.
<sungyo> 중요한건 그게 향만 불쾌한게 아니라 '몸'에도 좋지 않다는거라서요,
<sungyo> 카바이트라고 하나요? 강제로 과일 익힐때 찌는 기계요,
<razGon_Xch> 허거거
<sungyo> 그런식으로 '약품'처리를 해서 강제로 숙성시켜 버리거든요. 나중에 마실때 그 약을 실제로 마시는거지만...우린 모르는거죠.
<sungyo> 아니, 보이차가 좋다는것만 듣고 실제로 그런 보이차인줄은 모르는거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요. 우리는 싸구려를 먹고 있었던 거군요.
<sungyo> 그리고 제조 과정도, 농약과 비료가 충만(?)하게 함양된
<sungyo> 농약과 비료는 재미있는게,
<Seony> sungyo: http://campl.us/mcwk
<JSTae76> Seony: 우분투 한국 로코님 채널 규칙 페이지 (http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html)에 예전에는 레이아웃이 있었지않나요..?
<sungyo> 일명 '농약'보이차는 마시면 혀 끝이 굳구요,
<sungyo> '비료'보이차는 마시고 나면 속이 따끔거려요.
<Seony> JSTae76: 아뇨. 없어요. 귀찮아서...
<sungyo> 그런데 그걸 모른체 거기에 익숙해지면
<JSTae76> Seony, 몇년전만해도 레이아웃이 있었는것 같은데..
<Seony> 레이아웃 넣은 적은 한 번도 없는데요..]
<sungyo> 나중엔 혀가 굳어서 뭐가 뭔지도 잘 모르게 되더라구요.
<sungyo> 코나커피, 나중에 한번 마셔봐야 겠어요.^^
<sungyo> 카나멜 헤이즐넛독 우금해지네요.ㅋㅋㅋ 오오, 리미티드 에디션...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 궁금해지네요. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 코나는 요즘 한국에도 많이 팔아서...
<Seony> 카라멜 헤이즐넛은 마트 갔다가 싸길래 샀어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 제 착각인가 봅니다 :(
<sungyo> 카페 사장님 볶아(?)서 한번 구해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> $3.99
<sungyo> 실제로 깨끗한 보이차를 접하면,
<sungyo> 향 자체만으로도 '산뜻'해요.
<Seony> 근데 저런 특이한 향이 첨가된 것보다는 그냥 커피 그 자체가 더 낫더라구요...
<razGon_Xch>  그렇군요
<sungyo> Seony: 그죠.
<razGon_Xch> 보이차는 잘우리니 정말 깔끔하더군요. 기름기를 쫙빼주는 느낌.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 동양차인줄 알았는데 서양차더군요
<sungyo> 보이차는 주로 중국 '운남'에서 재배되요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 잘못 말씀 드렷군요. 보이차 말고 루이보스차요.
<JSTae76> 노트북에 규모가 큰 빌드 돌리고 다니면 하드디스크에 손상이 많이가겠지요?
<JSTae76> 노트북에 규모가 큰 빌드 돌리고 다니면 하드디스크에 손상이 많이가겠죠?
<sungyo> 근처에 몇몇...티벳인가? 그쪽이랑 베트남쪽인가, 그쪽에서 쪼금...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 보이차와 비슷하다면 괜찮겠군요.
<sungyo> 예. 오히려 '루이보스'티에 더 가까워요.
<sungyo> 거기에서 향이 조금 더 산뜻하게 다가와요.
<razGon_Xch> 운남지방.. 흠... 제갈공명이 잇던. 그곳이군요.
<razGon_Xch> 오... 좋은 차네요.
<razGon_Xch> 그런 향이라면.ㅎ
<sungyo> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 루이보스티는 깔끔함이라면 거기에 좋은 향을 입힐수 있다면 좋은 차군요.
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 그런데 그런데 그런 차를 구할수 있는 곳이 요즘엔 좀 한정되어 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그정도의 차는 상당히 고가일텐데요.
<Seony> 아... 결국은 커피 내리고 왔습니다. 지금 새벽 1시인데.. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch: (잠시만요 전화를 좀 받고 있습니다)
<JSTae76_> 아오..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 커피타임.ㅋ
<sungyo> 아는 동생이 인터넷이 안된다고...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 여자?
<sungyo> 아, 저도 차좀 내려야 겠군요.
<sungyo> 그러면 얼마나 즐거울까요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 남자면 자기가 알아서 해야지...참.
<sungyo> 더 웃긴건요.
<sungyo> 그 친구가 전공이 '컴퓨터 공학과'라는.....
<sungyo> #@*$&#$^@
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 이게 현실이더라구요.
<sungyo> 사실 보이차가 특성이 갓 잎을 따서 차로 만들어놓으면, 차 자체가 매우 '거칠어서' 마시기에 맛도 쓰고,
<razGon_Xch> 쪄내서 숙화시키고 발효시켜서 좋은 향을 만들어낸거죠.
<sungyo> 많이 마시면 속도 좀 쓰리고, 그래서 사실 역사적으로 그리 인기있는 차가 아니였어요.
<JSTae76_> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS에서 터미널류의 프로그램 (gnome-terminal, xterm)만 열면 compiz가 강종되면서 타자가 입력되지 않고 GUI환경이 먹어버리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> vnc상에서요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 vnc상에서 우클릭해서 복사 누르거나 ctrl+c하면 정지되면서 vnc불가.
<sungyo> 그런데 이전에 자금성에서 오래된 차창고를 열었는데, 다른 찻잎들은 다 부스러기가 됬는데 오직 '보이찻잎'만이 그대로 남아있는걸 발견하면서 유명세를 타게 됬다고 하더라구요.
<JSTae76_> dkdk
<JSTae76_> ㅁㄴㅇㅁㄴㅇ
<JSTae76_> ㅁㄴ
<JSTae76_> ㅇㅁㄴ
<JSTae76_> ㅇㅁㄴㅇ
<JSTae76_> 헐
<JSTae76_> 죄송합니다;;;;;;;
<JSTae76_> 타자가 입력되지 않는게 아니라 글이 보이지 않네요
<JSTae76_> ;;;;;;;;;
<JSTae76_> razGon_Xch: 네이티브입니다
<sungyo> 보이차가 그래서 지금은 크게 '생차'와
<sungyo> '숙차'로 나뉘게 됬어요. 그리고 사람들에게는 '생차'보다 '숙차'가 사실 더 대중적이긴 해요.
<sungyo> 저는 '생차'로 시작을 해서.. 지금 와서 보면 '숙차'라고 다 나쁜게 아닌것은 알지만,
<sungyo> '숙차'중에 깨끗한 차를 찾기가 쉽지가 않다는 것은 알겠더라구요.
<sungyo> 거기에 자본주의 원리가 들어가면서... 사람들이 싸게 찻잎을 많이 재배해야 하니, 농약에 비료, 그리고 약품처리를 통해서,
<sungyo> 생긴것은 오래 숙성시킨 보이차 비슷하게 만들어놨지만 사람이 먹기에는 좋지가 않은 차가 나온거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 제대로된 숙차가 더 비싸졌겠죠/.
<Seony> 야밤에 폼 잡아봤씁니다. http://compl.us/mcwP ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 원래 좋은 차는 값이 좀 나가요.
<sungyo> 그런데 값이 나가는 이유가 있어요....
<razGon_Xch> 투기세력?
<sungyo> 숙차 공법이 아니라, 그냥 자연발효(?)를 통해 먹기 좋게 된 보이차를 손에 넣을려면 적어도...
<sungyo> 10년에서 15년? 정도 된 보이차여야 되거든요.
<sungyo> 그걸 구할려면 돈을 줘야 하는거죠.
<Seony> 아 주소가 틀렸네요. http://campl.us/mcwP
<sungyo> 엇, 스탑 웍스에 사과컴퓨터, 그리고 그 옆은..... st2이군요!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오웅...
<Seony> 네. ST2 ㅎㅎ 제가 ST2교 열혈신도거든요
<razGon_Xch> 이건 된장남 프로그래머 컨셉!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 참고로 모니터 아래는 애플TV도 있어요
<sungyo> 제가, 5년전에 햇차를 한 편(약 450g)에 3만원에 사놓은게 있는데
<sungyo> 앗, 스타벅스 컴 옆에 숨어있군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 4년전이였나? 그런데 지금은 그게 20만원이 됬으니까요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 쫌 그때 싸게 구한것도 있지만,
<razGon_Xch> 이건 보관만 제대로 하면 뭐 대박이란 이야기군요.
<sungyo> 6만원으로 잡아도 4년만에 20만원이라 치면...
<JSTae76_> 전 이만ㅎㅎ... 나중에 뵙겠습니다~
<razGon_Xch> 물론 좋은거 구해야 한다지만요.
<sungyo> 600넣어서 4년만에 2000 만드는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76_, 시어갠!
<sungyo> 또뵈요.^0^
<JSTae76_> razGon_Xch: 미투!
<JSTae76_> sungyo: 넵!
<sungyo> 예. 그 '좋은 차'의 기준을 배우는게 아무래도...차를 배우는거라도 할 수 있겠어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 저도 배운지 한 5년 되가는데, 저같아서는 선천적으로 간이 작아서 기름기있는 음식이나, 그런걸 잘 못먹거든요.
<sungyo> 의사선생님이 더 잘 아시겠지만요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 간크기랑은 상관없지만요
<sungyo> 차를 마시고는 저같아선 몸이 많이 좋아졌어요.
<razGon_Xch> 좋죠.
<sungyo> 다만 좋은 차의 전제가
<Seony> 간이 크면 겁이 없나요?z
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> '농약'과 '비료'가 들어가지 않아 많이 마셔도 무리가 없는 차가 되는거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 좋은차는 프로폴리스가 많아서. 이게 항암효과가 있다고 하더군요.
<sungyo> 거기에 플러스 알파를 넣는다면..오래된 차(고차수라고 하더라구요)나무에서 딴 찻잎정도??
<sungyo> 찻잎에도 프로폴리스가 잇는줄은 몰랐어요.
<sungyo> 프로폴리스는 외할아버지가 이전에 양봉을 하셔서, 어릴때부터 먹고 자랐거든요. ^^;;;;
<razGon_Xch> 로얄제리 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 로얄제리도 먹구요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니다...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 폴리페놀인가? 오래되니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 프로폴리스는 의사선생님들만 알고 드신다고들 하던데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 검증된거만 먹습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 대장암예방에 커피가 좋답니다.
<sungyo> 폴리페놀이 식물에 잇따고 하네요.
<razGon_Xch> 블랙으로 먹는 원두커피.
<sungyo> (위키님께서 일러주셨습니다^^;;;)
<razGon_Xch> 단, 하루 6잔이상.ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 검증의 기준이 처리 공법을 말하시는건가요..? 아님 연구를 통해 입증된걸 말씀하시는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 토마토에는 라이코펜이라고 이것도 소화기 특히 대장암을 예방하는거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 논문으로 나와있스빈다
<sungyo> 저는 선생님이 말씀하시는건 다 먹고 있네요...(와우)
<razGon_Xch> 근데 먹어야 하는 토마토는 42개 이상..ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 그게 하루 분량인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 볶아서 먹거나 올리브유에 섞어 먹으면 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 나온약제가 잇습니다.
<sungyo> 으음. 전 그거의 1/10만 먹고 있던거군요..!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 암튼,
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 가장흔한 항산화제는 비타민c
<Seony> 그냥 센트륨 한알로 고고씽~
<razGon_Xch> 하루 천미리 이상.
<razGon_Xch> 센트롬은 솔직히 부족합니다.
<Seony> 그럼 두알 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 필수 비타민을 주지만, 영양학자들이 생각하는 용량을 못미치고 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 10알정도 먹어야 될겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 비타민C만 한다면요.
<Seony> 제가 센트륨을 5년 넘게 하루도 안뺴놓고 먹는 중인데, 이만하면 그래도 흡수율이 좀 되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 수용성 비타민.ㅋ
<sungyo> ctrl+a를 누른다는걸,  w를 눌러버렸네요.
<Seony> 실제로 보면, 아마 7년 넘을 거에요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 원래 몸에 가장 좋은 채소는. 브로콜리.
<Seony> 오... 브로콜리 자주 먹는데..
<razGon_Xch> 가장 구하기 힘든 항산화제인 셀레늄이 있습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 이번주에 코스코 고고씽 해야지
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 아연과 같은 미네랄이 많죠.
<sungyo> 선생님, 저희집이 '생식'을 하고 있는데 생식이 건강에 좋나요?
<razGon_Xch> 좋은 점은 분명히 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 단, 기생충이나 오염물때문에 익히는게 좋을수 있고요
<sungyo> 주로 현미와 야체, 과일을 먹고 있거든요. 생식 위주의 식단으로요.
<Seony> 저는 하루에 한끼 이상 꼬기 먹는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 토마토처럼 구워먹으면 라이코펜이 더 활성화 되는 경우도 많습니다.
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 걱정마세요. 하와이는 장수하게 만들겁니다. ㅋ
<sungyo> 야체는.... 이모님이 농약 안주고 유기농으로 옆에서 재배를 하고 계셔서,
<razGon_Xch> 스포츠가 생활화 되어 있어서요.ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 연가시 조심하세요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 기생충 염려되는건 살짝 대쳐서 먹어요.
<sungyo> 헐, 연가시.
<razGon_Xch> 걱정마세요. 곤충에만 있는거. 사람에게 종종 감염되는 경우있지만, 사람의 환경에서는 곧잘 죽습니다.
<sungyo> 암튼 선생님 관심있으시면 제가 잘 아는 찻집을 일러드릴게요.
<razGon_Xch> 광주쪽에 있으면 찾아갈텐데 말이죠.
<sungyo> 곧잘 죽습니다 -> 안죽을 수도 있습니다 -> 영화가 실화가 될수 있습니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 설쪽은 가기가....
<sungyo> 아, 지방이시군요.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 광주...광주면,
<sungyo> 대전이랑 혹시 가까우신가요?
<razGon_Xch> 세미나 있어야지만 갑니다.
<razGon_Xch> 대전 간만큼 더가면 광주입니다.ㅋ
<sungyo> 전혀..반대인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 전라남도 광주.^^;
<sungyo> 대전에 아시는 분이 한분 계시거든요.
<sungyo> (제가 한국지리를 지지리도 몰라서요.ㅠ.ㅠ)
<razGon_Xch> 여기는 담양쪽이나 보성녹차밭에서 있겠군요.
<sungyo> 아! 글쿤요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 차 좋아하시니 보성이 1시간 거리입니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대전이 더도 말고 덜도 말고 딱 중간처럼 보이긴 하는데 사실 중간보단 서울쪽으로 좀 더 가깝긴 해요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 많이 서울쪽이죠.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 호남선 깔아놓은것도 웃기게 깔려서 서대전에서 광주 내려가려면 철길이 구불구불하게 뺑뺑이 돌아가죠
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아주 죽습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 서해안 타고 밟으면 훅가지만 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 근데 어제 서해안타고 왔는데. 안개가 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 군산-부안 간은 넘 무서워요.ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네 서해안쪽이 바다가 바로 옆이라 -.-
<DarkCircle> 막 달릴수가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 무지 더워서 햇볕이 땅을 끓일때쯤에 달려야 좀 달릴만하지
<DarkCircle> 아침이나 저녁즈음 되면 안개가 무럭무럭 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 오히려 천안논산가 고속도로가 아주 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 막달리기 좋은 도록.
<DarkCircle> 네 거긴 잘 뚫어놨더라고요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 맥쿼리가 빨때쪽 걸어놓았음..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 경부고속도로 무지 막히는데 거길 옆으로 슥 뚫어놔서 교통량을 제대로 분산 ..
<DarkCircle> 맥쿼리 그지ㅅㄲ들 세금도 안내면서
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 캉남 스타일 라이브 한시간 반 남았네요
<sungyo> 기회가 되시면 오셔서 직접 접하시는게 좋으실텐데, 광주쪽에는 제가 어떻게 추천해드릴 수 있는 곳을 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 기회가 되시면 괜찮은 차를 접하실수 있도록 도와드리고 싶은데...
<sungyo> 인터넷에서 판매하는 것중에는 제가 확인해본게 없어서 어떻게 권해드릴 방법이 없거든요.
<sungyo> 다른데서 판매하는건 단가를 좀 높게 잡기도 하구요.
<sungyo> 저는 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<sungyo> ^^ razGon님 나중에 기회가 되시면 광주쪽에 한번 수소문을 해볼게요.
<sungyo> 제가 기회가 되면 광주쪽에 수소문을 한번 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 커피를 마셨음에도 잠이 오는 이 몸뚱아리 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 커피 마신지 2시간도 안지났는데 벌써 졸립네요
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 집에 피트인...
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> 오늘 추석이 지나간 자리군요.
<razGon_web> 조용... 합니다.
<Seony> 저희도 이제 곧 추석이... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 Thanksgiving day라고 해봐야 딱 하루 놀아서 크게 의미는 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그냥 식구들이랑 같이 저녁 먹고 다음날 쇼핑하러 가는 재미 정도 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-05
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 휴
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 이거 책 어떤지요? 보기에 괜찮을 까요? 제가 이쪽전공이 아니라는 것을 감안해서요
<razGon_web> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6994710
<razGon_web> 모바일 책이 나와서요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 이거 책 어떤지요? 보기에 괜찮을 까요? 제가 이쪽전공이 아니라는 것을 감안해서요
<razGon_web> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6994710
<razGon_web> 가격이 9천원이라서 사볼까 고민중.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 원래책은 1.5만인데. 9천원에 안드로이드마켓에서 파네요.
<yemharc> 아, 저 책 좋습니다
<yemharc> 근데 빅데이터 자체에 대한 책이라고 보긴 약간 애매하구요
<razGon_web> 그럼 뒤도 안돌아보고 바로!
<yemharc> 빅데이터와 관련해서 사용법(?)을 경영자 관점에서 본 책이에요
<razGon_web> 지르자!!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 그걸 제치고도 상당히 좋습닏
<yemharc> 니다
<razGon_web> 옙. yemharc 님의 추천이라면 바로 지를께요.ㅎ
<yemharc> ^^;;;
<razGon_web> 역시 전공책이 아니고 교양책으로 보니 핸폰에서도 보기 편하네요. 글자가 빼곡히 있어도 긴장하고 안봐도 되니.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 심심할때 읽는 책으로 제격입니다.
<razGon_web> 질렀습니다.!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> :)
<razGon_web> 솔직히 저희 전공책이 비싸면 몇십만원 하는 경우도 많아서 만원이하면 감사합니다 입니다. 문제는 읽을 수 있냐와 공간의 문제인데. 이건 지를만 하겠네요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 수도권쪽에 파이선 강의 잘 해주는 학원이 있나요?
<sungyo> 아직 파이선은 무리인가요..? 걍 책사봐야 하나요....(  _ _) 인강보다는 그래도 책이 낳아보기인 한데,
<yemharc> 파이썬 가르치는곳 거의 없을걸요
<sungyo> 인강으로 한군데 있는것만 봤거든요. 그 외에는 학원중에서도 파이선은 안올라와있더라구요.
<sungyo> 수정해보고푼 외국의 오픈소스가 있는데..이게 파이썬이더라구요.
<yemharc> http://codejob.co.kr/docs/view/2/  혼자 공부하기엔 여기가 괜찮을겁니다
<sungyo> 감사합니다.^^
<sungyo> 주위 분들에게 코드동냥이라도 해서 부탁을 해볼까 생각도 해봤는데,
<sungyo> 천천히 코드를 읽어보면서 스스로 코드를 수정하고, 필요한 툴은 파이선으로 만드는 능력을 함향하는것도 나쁘지 않다 싶더라구요.
<sungyo> 함양,
<sungyo> 아, 점프투 파이썬이군요.
<sungyo> 직접 코딩을 해보면서 한계를 느끼는게, 기초가 없어서 그런다고 해야 하나.. 단순히 코드를 읽는 능력만으로는 한계가 있다는걸 알겠더라구요.
<sungyo> 이전에 Seony님이 알고리즘이나 자료구조론등을 이야기해주셨는데, 코드를 읽는 능력에서 나아가 생산을 해낼려면, 프로그래머에게 배워야 겠다는 생각이 드네요.
<yemharc> 음....아뇨 전혀까진 아니지만 그닥 상관없는데요
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> 중요한건 수학이지 코드 자체가 아니라서요
<sungyo> 그럴까요..?  Seony님의, "그러니 코드가 개판이지..."라는 말이 자꾸 남길래..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거야 방정식으로 끝날걸 덧셈뺄셈 하니 당연히 코드가 길어지는거죠
<yemharc> 프로그램 코드는 어차피 수학을 글로 적어놓은거에요
<yemharc> 깔끔한 수학공식이 적용되면 당연히  코드가 깔끔해지는거죠
<sungyo> OpenLP라고, 리릭(노랫말) 프리젠테이션 프로그램을 열어보고있는데
<sungyo> 그럼 역시 이런 프로그램도 들여다볼려면, 방정식적인 이해력이 있어야 한다는 말씀이신거죠?
<yemharc> 보다 보면요
<yemharc> 사용한 언어가 다르다고 프로그래밍 방법까지 바뀌는게 아니에요
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 결국 전체 형태는 똑같고 그걸 적어놓은 말만 틀린거죠
<sungyo> 끄덕..끄덕..
<yemharc> C만 했다고 자바코드 못 읽는게 아니니까요
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 음, 왜 수학이 중요하냐면요
<yemharc> 물론 요새 어지간한 것들은 다 라이브러리가 되서 몰라도 쓸 수 있긴 합니다만
<yemharc> http://www.embeddedworld.co.kr/atl/view.asp?a_id=5285
<yemharc> 요런게 '가장 간단한' 정렬 알고리즘 예시에요
<sungyo> 퀵정렬 말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 여러가지 있죠
<sungyo> 가운데 기준잡아 큰거 오른쪽, 작은거 왼쪽,
<yemharc> 그 링크 제일 아래 내려가면 맺음말에 도표가 있는데
<yemharc> 거기에 평균 효율이라는것도 있죠
<sungyo> 또 옆으로 넘어가서 큰거 오른쪽..뭐 이런식으로,
<yemharc> 그럼 정렬 알고리즘 자체는 그냥 쓴다 치고
<yemharc> 어느 상황에서 뭐가 제일 효율적인지를 알아야 쓰겠죠
<yemharc> 일일이 테스트하거나, 아는사람에게 물어보거나, 그것도 아니면 저 공식에 대입해서 계산한번 하거나
<yemharc> 근데 프로그래밍은 시작부터 끝까지 결국 저런 계산의 반복이거든요
<yemharc> 그러니 당연히 수학이 중요하죠
<sungyo> 상황에 맞는 효율적인 알고리즘이 적용이 되어야 좋은 코드가 나오기 때문이란 말슴이신거네요.
<yemharc> 꼭 그렇진 않은데..........으음
<yemharc> 한마디로 표현하기 좀 애매하네요........
<sungyo> 어쨌든, 명령어를 줄이기 위해서 수학적인 도움을 받는거자나요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 반대죠;;
<yemharc> 수학계산을 코드로 표현하는거죠
<sungyo> 아하,
<yemharc> 예를들어서 다리를 건설한다 치고
<yemharc> 설계도 그리고서 공사 시작하겠죠
<yemharc> 그럼 양 끝에서부터 지어와서 중앙에서 만나는게 일반적인데, 요거 계산없이 눈짐작으로 딱 들어맞을 수 있을리가 없는거죠
<sungyo> 그럼 이거 어디서부터 시작을 해야 할까요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 프로그래밍 언어를 아예 모르시면 그것부터 하긴 해야죠
<yemharc> 가나다는 떼야 말을 하니까요
<yemharc> 단지 코딩 자체가 중요한게 아니에요
<yemharc> 어차피 코딩은 하면서 늘어납니다
<sungyo> 그 과정이 '언어'를 배우는 과정이네요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 길게 잡을 필요도 없고
<yemharc> 그렇다고 한번 했으니 끝인것도 아니고
<yemharc> 그냥 우리가 말하듯이 쓰다보면 알아서 늘어나요
<sungyo> 어떻게 다가가야 할지 접근 과정이 보이네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 가장 간단한건, 언어로 기초적인걸 조금 해본 다음
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 완성목표를 잡고 순서도를 그리세요
<yemharc> 예를들어서 1+1을 하는 프로그램을 만들자->순서도를 그린다->코드를 짠다
<sungyo> 파이선 익히고 기존의 소스 읽어보면서, 개발자 포럼에서 사람들과 대화를 하면서 이 부분을 어떻게 수정해볼수 있는지 대화를 나눠봐야 하겠어요.
<yemharc> 근데 뭘 수정하고 싶으신건가요
<yemharc> 버그? 기능추가?
<sungyo> OpneLP라는 리릭(노랫말) 프리젠테이션 프로그램인데요.
<sungyo> 영어권에서는 예를 들어 there is none like you라는 문장을 쳤을 때
<sungyo> 이 문장이 한 페이지에 안들어가면 자연스럽게, 단어가 그 다음페이지로 넘어가거든요
<sungyo> there is none like
<sungyo> you
<sungyo>  이런식으로요,
<sungyo> 그런데 이곳에 한글에 넣으면..어절 단위로 넘어가는게 아니라 글자 단위로 넘어가져요
<sungyo> 당신과같은 사
<sungyo> 람이 없습니다
<sungyo> 이런식인거죠.
<sungyo> 그래서 관련 리소스를 열어보니 core 란에 rendering 파일이 있고 이부분을 살펴보니까,
<sungyo> 각 상황(?)별로 '/n'를  넣어주는 란을 찾아놓긴 했거든요.
<sungyo> 이 부분을 수정해서 '한글에' 맞게 어절별로 줄단위를 넘기도록 수정을 할수 있게 되면,
<sungyo> 기존의 한글로 된 데이타베이스들을 파싱해서 넣은뒤에, 한국상황에 맞게 환경을 갖춰서
<yemharc> 언어지원 문제면 신경쓸게 좀 있을겁니다
<sungyo> 한글판으로 된 OpenLP를 배포해보고 싶은거죠.
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 읽어올 데이터의 인코딩도 있고, 프로그램이 처리하는 인코딩이 유니코드인지 아닌지도 있고
<sungyo> UTF-8로, 일단 한글은 다 들어가지더라구요.
<yemharc> 프로그램이 유니코드인데 읽어들인 데이터가 유니코드가 아니면 어떻게 할지도 정해야겠죠
<sungyo> 기존의 데이타베이스들은 어차피... 이 소프트웨어의 실정에 맞게 파싱(?)을 해줘야 해요.
<sungyo> 아, 데이타는 사람들이 읽어오는게 아니고 제가 넣을거거든요.
<sungyo> 제가 평소에 쓰는 놈들을요.
<sungyo> 다른건 제 선에서 어떻게든 해결이 되는데, 그것만 해결이 안되요.
<sungyo> '어절' 단위로 줄바꿈이요.
<yemharc> 줄넘김을 자동으로 해주는거라면 파싱부분을 손대야겠죠
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 파싱->\n 붙이는 부분을 찾아보면 아마 남은 공간하고 출력될 글자 길이를 비교해서 여백이 남아도 넘기거나 아니거나..... 뭐 그렇게 처리하는 부분이 있을겁니다
<sungyo> \n가 삽입되는 부분까지는 찾아놨어요.
<sungyo> 5가지, 6가지 경우로 \n이 삽입이 되는거 같더라구요.
<yemharc> 그럼 그 앞쪽으로 있을거 같네요
<sungyo> 어쨌든, 잘 건들면 수정해서 써볼수 있겠군요. +_+
<sungyo> 이런 부분 읽고 수정하는것 까지는 어렵진..않겠죠?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 한번 읽어보실래요>?
<sungyo> 아 그런데 지금 이래버리면 일이 더 커질거 같네요.
<sungyo> 지금 하다 만게 있어서...^^;;;; 천천히 시간을 가지고 접근해봐야겠어요.
<yemharc> 오픈소스의 강점은 타임리밋이 없다는거니까요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 그렇쿤요.
<sungyo> 근데 참 좋더라구요. 제가 쓰는 도구를 제가 수정할수 있다는게요.
<sungyo> 감사드립니다.^^
<sungyo> 나중에, 이거 수정해서 데이타 넣어본다음에 잘 작동되면 포럼 분들께도 보여드려야겠어요.
<asdf__> -_-
<twinsenx> 연결된다니 다행. 그런데 그냥 푹 꽂아서 연결되는건 아닌가봐욤? mtp 시냅틱 패키지 설치하는 듯 Connecting Nexus 7 to a PC, Mac or Linux Computer http://youtu.be/5oMaKhp9fHo
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 가서뵈요
<twinsenx> 우분투나 리눅스에서도 잘 작동하는 mp3 또는 mp4를 ((유료로 굿다운로드)) 다운로드 받는 클라이언트를 만들려면, 어떤 툴로 프로그래밍해야 하나요? 한국 사이트들은 어도비 에어가 상당히 많이 보이구, 우분투 11.10부텀은 어도비 에어가 리눅스를 지원하지 않아서 다운로드가 어려워진듯해서욤.
<twinsenx> 플렉스? 에이잭스? 자바에프엑스? 오픈라즐로?
<twinsenx> 자주 가는 애니 사이트가 aniplustv.com인데, 우분투에서 실시간 vod 스트림은 크롬이든 파폭이든 브라우저로 잘 볼 수 있는디, 요금결제랑 다운로드만큼은 윈도우즈7에서 해야하걸랑요.
<twinsenx> 아참 요금결제는 RIA 클라이언트 리눅스 지원여부랑 무관하군요;; 일단 다운로드 클라이언트만이라도 우분투 리눅스에서 잘 되었으면 하는 바램이 생겨서리;
<Seony> 어떤 툴로 해야한다기보단, 보통 프로그래머가 제일 잘하는 걸로 한다는 게 정답일 것 같네요
<twinsenx> 작년이든가 다음뮤직, 벅스 등에서 어도비에어로 만들어진 다운로더 클라이언트에서 씐나게 다운로드하다가 올해 언젠가부턴가 안되길래 ^^ 아쉬워서욤. 그래서 어도비에어가 아닌 무슨 툴로 프로그래머가 다운로더 클라이언트를 만들면 우분투 사용자에게 유리할른지 궁금해서 여쭤봤습니담.
<Seony> 어도비 에어라면... 아마도 불법적인 경로를 통한 다운로드를 막기 위해서 그런 것 같네요
<twinsenx> 예. 그래서인지 유난히 어도비 에어로 만들어진 클라이언트들이 많아욤. 벅스든 멜론이든 다음뮤직이든. 그리고 에어에 익숙한 프로그래머나 개발자분이 많으니까 그런가 싶더군요. 파편화되었다는 안드로이드 앱도 후딱후딱 나오는데, 쪽수가 적은 리눅스 사용자층에서는 우리꺼뚜 만들어줘! 이러기는 곤란하고. 이왕 안드ë¡
<twinsenx> 들리는 소문엔 (프로그래머가, 개발팀이, 코더가) html5 을 잘 활용하면 브라우저단에서 크로스 후래뜨폼 한 방에 구현할 수 있으니, 이거 저거 요고 조고 맞춰서 따로따루 만드느라 야근 늘고 고생들 하시는건 많아지는건 원하지
<twinsenx> 않기에... (헉 실수로 엔터 쳐서 글 끊어졌음)
<twinsenx> 에구 웹서핑하다보니 어느듯... 밥먹으러 갑니다~
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> razGon is back!~
<razGon_Xch> I'm GN StarIl!
<razGon_Xch> OBGNS!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> okular좋기는 한데 KDE의 패키지라서 그런지 불안하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 이거 문제네요.
<razGon_Xch> 혹시12,04버젼 사용하시면서 VNC사용하시다가 우클릭 하시면 갑자기 접속이 끊기시는 분 없으신지요?
<razGon_Xch> 10.04에도 없던 오류가 나서...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... VNC를 아예 안써서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ,ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 핸폰화면이 커지니 번거럽긴 하지만, 좋은 점은 있네요.
<razGon_Xch> 모바일로 책보기가 쉬워 졌네요
<razGon_Xch> 구글 플레이랑 연결되어 있으면 피시로도 보기 편하구요.
<Seony> 화면이야 모바일이든 컴퓨터든 늘 큰것을 원하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 정답입니다. ㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 모바일모드 라즈곤
<DarkCircle> 너브죽
<razgon_OpTE> 시범서비스중입니다
<razgon_OpTE> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 자바로 맹글었다능 앙드로IRC군요
<razgon_OpTE> 아!그런가요?
<razgon_OpTE> 보기는 이놈이 좋네요. 잠시만요 다시돌아옵니다
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 이건 예전에 쓰던 andchat
<razGon_Xch> 하지만. 아무리좋아도 예전 쿼티 만큼은 안좋군요.
<razGon_Xch> 터치에 키감이란 그닥.
<razGon_Xch> 지금은 다시 키보드로 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 다시 왔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 결국 머신으로 복귀하셨군요 크크
<razGon_Xch> 모바일로 간건 애들땜시요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 음 솔직히 키보드 치는데 터치는 좀 아니지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 느낌이 말이죠
<razGon_Xch> 넘아니죠.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 저는 흑축이라서. 쿼티의 느낌이 더 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 옛날 슬라이드식 쿼티는 누르는 맛이라도 있는데
<razGon_Xch> 병원에있는 키보드도 펜타그라프만 아니면 그냥 날려 보냅니다.
<DarkCircle> 터치상에 가상 키보드 띄워놓고 진동이랑 소리로라도 어떻게 느낌을 살려보기는 하는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 흑축!
<DarkCircle> 키압이 죽인다는 흑축이군요 크크
<razGon_Xch> 그것보다는 usb허브와 헤드폰을 장착할수 있는 미디어 키보드가 만만한게 이거 밖에 없더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 게임하는데 좋다고 해서요.ㅎㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 제동생이 스포를 했는데. 아주~~ 좋다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잠시 게임좀.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요>?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76:하이여.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 오옷..라즈곤님!
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 안녕히주무셨습니까~
<razGon_web> ^^예ㅃ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: ㅎㅎ전 악몽을 꿨네요..
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까 악몽이 씁쓸하기도 하고.. 좀 이상한 악몽?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 나도 악몽많이 꿉니다.
<razGon_web> 괜찮아요. 단지 무언가 느끼게 해주죠.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 으으..맞아요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-06
<JSTae76> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> markers: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> markers: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 책추천 합니다. "빅데이터 경영을 바꾸다" 굉장히 잘만들어진 책이네요.
<razGon_web> 인제 서두만 보았지만, 좋은 책입니다.
<razGon_web> yemharc추천.
<JSTae76> 아아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저번에 '빅데이터'에 관한 이야기를 나누다가 그 책의 이름이 나온걸로 기억합니다
<JSTae76> 시험 잘 치면 OS나 개발해봐야겠어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 요즘 심심해서 말이죠..ㅠ
<JSTae76> 시스템 콜도 좀 더 풍부하게 설계하고..엄엄
<JSTae76> 이번엔 Theme도 좀 더 꾸며주고..엄
<cartes9> JSTae76, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 반갑습니다
<JSTae76> 네, 반갑습니다:)
<cartes9> 좋은 토요일 오전입니다.
<JSTae76> 네네ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 와 OS개발할 생각을 하시다니
<JSTae76> 취미입니다
<cartes9> 그러시군요
<cartes9> 대학생이세요?
<JSTae76> 마지막으로 개발한게 5년전쯤이군요
<JSTae76> 아뇨.. 중학교 3학년
<cartes9> 아.. 조금 어리둥절하네요
<JSTae76> ? 왜요 ?
<cartes9> 15~16세 되시는 분이 벌써 컴터내공이 OS건드릴정도로 있다고 하시니 대단하신거고, 그냥 15~16세가 아니실수도 있을것 같아서요
<cartes9> ^^;;
<cartes9> 저는 홈페이지 제작 좋아합니다.
<cartes9> 히히
<JSTae76> 아아
<cartes9> 콘솔프로그램 작성연습도 가끔해요
<JSTae76> 관심이 있으면 파고드는 스타일이여서요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오호
<cartes9> 아 15~16세이시면 대단하시네용
<JSTae76> 히히감사합니다~
<cartes9> 저는 일반적으로 운영체제에 대한 내부 지식을 잘몰라요
<cartes9> "하드웨어 > 드라이버 > 커널 > UI Shell" 정도가 머릿속에 얼핏 파악되고 있어요
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> OS개발은
<JSTae76> 생각보다 복잡해요.. 시스템 콜 같은것도있고
<cartes9> 어떤걸 하셨어요?
<cartes9> 궁금해요
<cartes9> 호기심나요
<JSTae76> 그냥 첨에는 콘솔식으로하다가 맨날 콘솔만 보니 재미없길래 GUI도 구현했었지요
<cartes9> 우왕
<JSTae76> 이번에는 좀 더 퀄리티를 높여볼까하는데
<JSTae76> 엄..
<JSTae76> 시험을 잘 치고나서의 이야기죠 :)
<cartes9> 중간고사요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 네넵
<cartes9> 꼭 잘보세요
<JSTae76> 감사합니다 :)
<cartes9> ^^;
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows Server 2012 Standard..ISO (44분..ㅠㅠ)
<cartes9> 아...
<JSTae76> 헐..1시간ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 토렌트?
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows 8 / Microsoft Windows Server 2012 빌드번호가 같네요
<JSTae76> 평가판이라서요..
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<JSTae76> 9200
<cartes9> 저는 언제부턴가 최신버전에 관심이 별로 없어요
<cartes9> 그냥 안정버전이나 자기한테 편한버전 찾아다 써요
<cartes9> 구글 크롬이나 파폭은 꼬박꼬박 업데이트 해줘요 근데
<JSTae76> cartes9: 엄.. 저는 Windows 8이 ARM기반에 Server는 부팅속도 등 여러 개선이 있어서 관심이 가네요ㅎ
<cartes9> 우와
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows Server 2012는 얼마 전 공식 릴리즈되었는데.. 전세계적으로 음음ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> Windows 8과 서버 2012가 근본적으론 같죠?
<cartes9> 잘모르지만
<JSTae76> cartes9: 사실상 같지요
<cartes9> Windows XP와 윈도 서버 2003이 예전에 비슷해서, 멀티미디어 기능이 비활성화된
<cartes9> 윈도2003을 구형 피씨에 잘썼어요
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows Server 2003도 멀티미디어 기능 사용할수있을텐데요..?
<cartes9> 그후론 운영체제 업글을 안해버렸네요;
<JSTae76> 기본적으로는 못하지만ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 2008기준이지만 아마도 Services에서 Windows Audio 자동/활성하고 관련 코덱이랑 서비스 설치하면 될텐데요..
<cartes9> 네에 비활성화(disabled)되어있는데
<JSTae76> 아..역시그렇군요
<cartes9> 세팅할때
<JSTae76> 솔직히 서버에서 멀티미디어 재생이 필요없죠
<cartes9> 님말씀하신 식으로
<cartes9> 활성화 시켜주면 되요
<cartes9> 필요한것만;
<JSTae76> :)
<JSTae76> 토렌트를 구해야겠네요ㅋㅋ :(
<JSTae76> 5시간 남음이라니;;
<cartes9> 흠...
<cartes9> 인터넷제공자를
<cartes9> SK브로드밴드 쓸때보다, KT라인 쓰니까 저는 토렌트나 유투브속도면에서 만족해용.
<JSTae76> SKB 싫어요ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 저두 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 님은 뭐쓰세요?
<cartes9> ISP?
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows 8 불법인증툴이 완성되었네요
<JSTae76> SKB요ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아...
<JSTae76> 가끔은 제 서버로 접속해서 인터넷 하는게 더 빠르다고 생각될정도이네요ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> KT가 개인적으로 믿음직스럽고 좋아요.
<cartes9> 바꿨어요
<cartes9> 아 서버 콘솔브라우저 같은거로 웹서핑할때 빠른거 말씀하시나여?
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅎㅎ 프락시 서버말입니다
<cartes9> 아 프록시가 뭔지 잘몰라여 저는
<JSTae76> 저번달말에 툴이 완성은 되었는데 몇몇프로그램이 실행안되는 일이있다가 이제는 그런 일도 없다네요ㅋㅋ (Windows8 불법인증툴)
<cartes9> 아...
<JSTae76> cartes9: 클라이언트 > 서버 > 웹 (예를들어 한국에서는 북한 홈페이지가 막혀있다면 미국의 프락시 서버를 이용하면 접속할 수 있는 그런겁니다)
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<JSTae76> 아무래도 서버는 IDC에 있다보니깐 좀 빨라요
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 제 가상서버도 업데이트받아올때 무진장 빠르더군요;
<cartes9> 제가 변화를 귀찮아 해서
<JSTae76> Seony님이 안 보이네요 (15:38 HAST, USHNL)
<cartes9> 또 스타1이 하기 불편하더라구요
<JSTae76> cartes9: 전 변화가 좋네요..ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 윈도7에서
<JSTae76> Windows7에서 스타1하면 그래픽이 깨지죠
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 그래서 윈도xp로 도로 내려왔어요
<JSTae76> 그 때 블리자드가 또 다시 칭찬을 받은게 그 그래픽 깨짐 현상에 대해서 업데이트를 해줬다는거죠
<cartes9> 변화가 좋으시면 좋은거에요
<cartes9> 아항
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 그거 윈도 에어로랑 관련되서 그런이슈가 생겨는것 같아요
<JSTae76> 그 때 임시대책으로 explorer.exe 강종후 실행 그리고 explorer.exe 재실행이 답이였는데 블리자드가 그 방법을 사용하지않는 업데이트를 냈어요
<JSTae76> 네, 맞아요
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 님 나이도 아직 아주 젊거나 어리시고, 컴터쪽으로 되게 잘하시는것같고, 채팅방에서 보기 좋은 학생이네요.
<cartes9> 이시네요.*
<JSTae76> cartes9: 헤헤그런가요.. 감사합니다 (꾸벅)
<cartes9> 사람인생이 뛰어남(excellence)가 인정되는건 지속성이 계속 있어야 신뢰성이 생기지만요;
<cartes9> 앞으로 잘되시길 바랄게요.
<cartes9> ê¼­
<JSTae76> cartes9: 넵ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. Cartes님도 꼭 잘되시길..ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네... 저도 열심히 해야죠
<cartes9> 감사합니다
<JSTae76> 별말씀을요..ㅎ
<cartes9> 저는 26살이고 요새 병역대체복무(공익)하는
<cartes9> 남자사람 입니다.
<cartes9> 저도 초등학교3~4학년때부터
<cartes9> 계속적으로 컴터에 흥미를 가지고 공부를 해왔어요
<cartes9> 개발까지 들여놓지는 못하고
<JSTae76> 아아ㅎㅎ 그러시군요
<cartes9> 홈페이지 개발
<JSTae76> 오오..홈페이지 개발
<JSTae76> 전 서버 개발.. 웹은 죄다 보드
<cartes9> 개발 이라고 하긴 뭐할수도있고
<JSTae76> 웹 개발자로서 일하시는구요
<cartes9> 홈페이지 제작을 좋아했어요 초5때부터
<JSTae76> 웹 개발자로서 일하시는군요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오오..멋졍ㅅ
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 오오..멋저요 (정정합니다)
<cartes9> 아직은 웹개발자가 아닌데
<cartes9> 개발자가 되고싶어요
<cartes9> 웹개발자
<cartes9> 웹코더/퍼블리셔 일은 잠깐 맛배기로 했었습니다
<JSTae76> 오오..잘되시기를ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> OS개발만큼의 전문성이 요구되는건 아닌데, 병역미필이고 일에 올인하기가 좀 그래서
<cartes9> 좀 하다가 그만두고 지금은 대체복무하고있어요
<JSTae76> 아..
<cartes9> 보통 막 프로젝트가 3개씩 돌아가는데 감당할려면 올인하고 몸이 베겨내야 하더군요
<JSTae76> 헐..힘드시겠어요
<cartes9> 웹사이트개발 중에 클라이언트-사이드
<cartes9> 를 맡아요 업체나 프리랜서인력이
<cartes9> XHTML/CSS2/jQuery 이렇게 해서 써요
<cartes9> 의뢰자와 회의할때
<JSTae76> 아..
<JSTae76> 오오
<JSTae76> Seony님 반갑습니다!
<cartes9> 브라우저들을 얼마만큼 지원할건지에 따라 (X)HTML버전과 CSS버전이 결정되용
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> cartes9: 아아그렇군요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 오늘 job interview 보고왔는데... 예상대로 뻔한 얘기만... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저는 프로그래밍을 혼자서 잘 터득 못해서 대학교1학년 전까지는 제대로 할줄몰랐어요.
<JSTae76> 아맞다..어젠가 그젠가 Facebook에 Job Interview이야기가ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 월급 많이 안줘도 좋으니까 취직 됐으면 좋겠네요
<cartes9> 아...
<JSTae76> Seony: 취직 되시기를ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 꼭 잘되실거에요
<JSTae76> 지금은 프리랜서로 일하고계시죠?
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 픠랜서 자체가 불법이에요
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<JSTae76> Seony: ?????아그래요????
<JSTae76> (급당황?)
<cartes9> 정부에 등록되어서, 세금을 내어야지 아마 정당한 job일꺼에요 아마.
<JSTae76> 아그렇군요..
<cartes9> 우리나라도 과외강사들 구청에 등록된 사람들 들어봤어요
<Seony> JSTae76: 유학생은 일하면 불법이라...
<cartes9> 수입의 일정부분 세금으로 내고
<JSTae76> Seony: 아맞다..지금 학생 비자이시죠?
<Seony> 네
<cartes9> 흐음..
<Seony> 이번에 워킹퍼밋 신청했으니, 이제 일 자체는 합법적으로 할 수 있게 되요
<Seony> 문제는, 일을 하는 게 중요한 게 아니라 비자를 서포트 받아야하거든요..
<cartes9> 아 스폰서?
<cartes9> visa sponser?
<Seony> 네. H1-B sponser
<cartes9> 아...
<Seony> 일단, 이번에 인터뷰 본데가 학교니까 결정만 나면 H1-B 서포트는 그냥 문제 없이 해줄텐데..
<cartes9> 잘될거에요 화이팅!
<Seony> 네 감사합니다.
<cartes9> 제가 졸업반 한인분들 보니까 옛날에
<cartes9> 이름이 기억은 안나는데
<cartes9> 졸업하고도
<cartes9> 1년
<cartes9> 뭔가 일하는 프로그램 있더라구요
<cartes9> 비자 프로그래
<cartes9> 램
<Seony> OPT라고 해서, 학생 비자로 1년 동안 일하는 게 있어요
<cartes9> 네네
<cartes9> 그거는 어떻게 생각하세요?
<Seony> 그거는 안하면 안되죠.
<Seony> 무조건 해야되요.
<cartes9> h1-b비자 되면
<cartes9> 짱이지만
<cartes9> 그거 하기전에
<Seony> 일단 그걸 신청하고 나서 1년 동안 H1-B를 서포트 받을 회사를 찾는 거에요.
<cartes9> 아항
<cartes9> 넵
<cartes9> 전 군대미필이라
<Seony> 오랫만에 오셔서 말을 끊어치네요. 좀 자주 와요.
<cartes9> 아 네.
<cartes9> 기다리가 만드는거보다 끊어쳤어요^^;
<cartes9> 기다리게**
<Seony> 기다려드릴께요.
<cartes9> 네 이어서 칠게요^^
<Seony> 하루종일 모니터만 들여다보고 있는 게 아니니까, 이거 하다 보고, 저거하다 보고 그래서 문제 없어요...
<JSTae76> archpower님이 갑자기 생각나네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아무생각없이 Hi했다가ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 전 군대미필이라 그렇게 미국에서 개척하는게 마음이 편치않았는데
<Seony> 마음이 편치않을게 뭐있어요. 개척해서 되면 되는 거고 안되면 마는거죠
<cartes9> 아 4년만에 딱 돌아올만큼만 병역연장기간을 줘서, 마음이 빠듯했어요.
<Seony> 아.... 그런 게 있군요
<Seony> 근데 막상 돌아간다고 해도 바로 입영은 안시키나보네요.
<cartes9> 신체검사부터 다시 시켜요. 그리구선 입영;
<Seony> 음... 군대는 무조건 빨리 가는게 좋긴 해요.
<cartes9> 아픈 사람같은 경우 질병사유연기.
<cartes9> 그런거 같아요
<cartes9> 아예 안가지 않을거면
<cartes9> 훈련소는 합리적으로 돌아가서
<cartes9> 괜찮았어요
<cartes9> 걱정했던거와는 달리
<Seony> 아... 훈련소는 갔다온 거에요?
<cartes9> 앗 또 끊어쳤네요;; 죄송; ^_,^;
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 현재 공익근무중이에요.
<Seony> 음... 공익 갈 바에는 차라리 딴데 지원해서 갔다오는게 훨 나은데...
<cartes9> 그럴지도 몰라요
<cartes9> 피하는거보다 맞서는게 당당하고 좋긴하죠.
<cartes9> 사람문제로 부딫치는건 여기 공익사회도 좀 있더군요.
<Seony> 당연하죠. 공익이든 방위든 현역이든 계급사회는 다 똑같아요. 그럴바에는 차라리 현역이 낫죠...
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 훈련소있으면서 그걸느꼈어요
<cartes9> 더 당당하더군요.
<cartes9> 정식이고
<cartes9> 뭐 이미 하는거니 어쩔수 없습니다. 그냥 성공적으로 마치는 수밖에^^
<cartes9> 군부대가 아닌 일반사회에 속해있고 자계계발시간이 많이 주어진다는게 장점이에요.
<Seony> 장점일수도 있고 단점일 수도 있죠..
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 진짜 안피하고 지원해서 깔끔하게 현역가는데 나았을지도 몰르겠네요. 제가 그만큼 성장하지 않았으었으니 어쩔수 없지만.
<cartes9> JSTae76, 저는 프로그래밍을 대학교1학년때 배워서, high-level 프로그래밍 언어 코드의 군더더기없이 깔끔함과 간단명료함으로 로직과 데이터를 표현하는 것에 재미를 느꼈죠.
<JSTae76> cartes9: 오오..그러시군요ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 늦게 배운건데, 그래도 재밌었어요.
<JSTae76> 프로그래밍의 진짜 재미는 '버그'입니다
<cartes9> 맨날 HTML/CSS만 했었거든요.
<cartes9> 아... 디버깅이요?
<cartes9> '버그'보단 디버깅 말씀하시는건거 아니에요?
<JSTae76> cartes9: 버그가 곧 디버깅ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 흐름에서 엇나간부분을 바로잡고 다시 고쳐서 작동시켰을때 잘돌아갈때 느끼는 기분좋음?
<JSTae76> 맞아요ㅋㅋ 딱 잡아내시네요
<JSTae76> 버그가 없다면 그것이 버그입니다
<cartes9> 그리고 어떻게 돌아가는지 시각화되어서 보여지는것도 재밌죠
<cartes9> 네 맞아요. 첫 실행에
<cartes9> 돌아가면 그게 이상해서 저도 다시 자세히 봐요.
<cartes9> 코드작성후 첫 실행에 돌아가는게 오히려 이상한걸로 생각해서 그렇게 하죠.
<JSTae76> 맞아요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ아ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 통하는 부분이 있어서 재밌나요? ^^
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저두요
<cartes9> 제가 중학교1학년때, 비주얼 베이직6를 배웠었는데, 많이는 못배우고 엄마가 입시학원보낸다고 중단시켰죠
<JSTae76> 저도 이제 공부하러가겠습니다~ 뒤를 부탁합니다 Seony님?ㅋㅋ
<monos> 하이요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_iMac> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iMac> 안경하러 왔는데....
<razGon_iMac> 맥이 있어서 인터넷에 접속했습니다.
<markers> 오 맥..
<razGon_iMac> 화면은 께끗
<razGon_iMac> 잠시만요
<razGon_iMac> 후후후ㅜ
<razGon_iMac> 근데. 적응이 안되네요.
<razGon_iMac> markers:  '빅데이터 경영을 말한다.'이책 추천합니다.
<razGon_iMac> 마우스나 다른 것을 보니 기발하군요. 아이템이. 근데 블루투스 키보드는 좀 아닌듯. 영한 전환이 불편하네요
<markers> 네에 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMac> 후...
<razGon_iMac> 힘드네요..
<sungyo> 아...예의없게 운전하는 사람들...진심..들이받고 싶을때가 있는데,
<sungyo> 정말 화나네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo>  Bot의 용도가 체팅방간에 브릿지를 놓는것 말고도 또 있나요...?
<DarkCircle_> 봇 뺐습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-07
<tommy0527> 안녕하세요 irc 처음 와봤네요..
<tommy0527> 계시는분 없으신가요?
<imsu> 안녕하세용~!~!
<autowiz03> 음냐냥
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-30
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> 조용하네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 오늘도 역시 출퇴근 인사용
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 네 오늘도 조용하네요
<razGon_web> Seony: Welcome Back to Hawaii!! Aloha!!
<lexlove> 리눅스마스터 자격시험에 도전하려고 책보고 있는데 엄청 졸리네요.
<Seony> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<Seony> lexlove: 저는 소설책만 읽어도 졸립니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Seony 하이~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 오래간만입니다. 여기서.ㅋ
<lexlove> razGon_web 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 네.  스위스 호텔 인터넷이 너무 엉망이었어요
<razGon_web> lexlove: 오래간만입니다.^^V
<lexlove> 아... 그림같은 호텔이 스위스였군요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실 전체적으로 다 좋았어요.  정말 동네가 그림 같달까..
<Seony> 정확히 표현하자면, MMORPG에 나오는 그런 곳 같았어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아항~~~
<lexlove> 동화같은 곳을 다녀오셨군요. 사진이 참 멋졌어요
<Seony> 사실 사진을 좀 찍다 말았어요.  찍고나서 보니까 제가 본게 사진에 다 안담기더라구요..
<lexlove> 맞아요. 카메라는 사람의 눈을 따라갈 수가 없죠.
<lexlove> 이번에 갤럭시S4로 바꿨는데 1300만 화소래요. 아직 안찍어봐서 얼마나 좋은 지는 모르겠는데 기능은 엄청 많아요.
<lexlove> 그래봐야 핸드폰 카메라겠지요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴거 같아요
<Seony> 근데 요즘 폰카도 좋더라구요
<Seony> 저처럼 디카 찍는 스킬이 없으면 차라리 폰카가 낫더라구요
<lexlove> 디카 가지고 다니기 불편해서 폰카를 많이 사용하는 거 같아요.
<lexlove> 이제 제 디카보다 폰카가 더 잘찍혀요..^^
<Seony> 네 그렇죠
<Seony> 저도 사진 배워볼려고 저가형 dslr 샀는데, 안갖구 다녀요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저런
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-01
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~ 좋은아침 입니다^^
<samahui> 날씨가 제법 선선해 졌네요
<samahui> 가을은 가을인가봐요~
<lexlove> 여기는 아침에 안개가 잔뜩 끼었었어요~
<ahoops_> 음..가을.
<ahoops_> 낙엽도 색깔변하구요.
<ahoops_> 긁적긁적
<samahui> 아직 단풍이 붉게 물들지는않아서 그런지 가을이라는 생각을 안하다가
<samahui> 옷차림보면 확실히 가을이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 주말에 농구하는데 바람불면 써늘하더군요
<ahoops_> 솔로지옥..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네..느낄수있습니다.
<samahui> 커플지옥 솔로천국이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 하지만 전 커플이라는... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 칫.
<samahui> 커플이지만 주말에 데이트 안하고 농구하러 갑니다
<samahui> 강심장 1인
<ahoops_> 결혼하셨지 않으세요?
<samahui> 아직이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결혼할 여인네는 있는데 일이 바쁘다보니 미뤄졌네요
<samahui> 그리고 솔직히 결혼 급하다는 생각이 안들어요
<samahui> 애들은 가지고 싶지만 ^^;;
<ahoops_> 네 저도 같은 생각입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 저도 애기만 갖구싶어요
<ahoops_> 꼬맹이들 보면 막 귀여워죽겠어요;
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 하루빨리 짝찾아서 장가가셔야겠네요
<ahoops_> 하루빨리 애기를 갖구싶어요;;
<ahoops_> 장가보다는요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 흠, 가을이면 드라이브하기엔 참 좋은데..그립군요.
<samahui> 전 장기가 운전을 못해서 드라이브가면 피곤해요
<samahui> 그냥 여행은 가고 싶은데
<samahui> 운전이 싫어서 대중교통아니면 잘 안가요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 저도 운전을 극도로싫어하는데 종종 운전이 아니고 밟고 싶을때가 있더라구요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그럴때는 카트장을 찾아가세요
<samahui> 실컷 밟을수 있어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 젠장
<ahoops_> 커피마시러 나왔는데, 저말고 딱 한팀이 있는데 신혼부부인듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 커플티입구 머가 저리좋은지 난리군요.
<ahoops_> 여긴 다 좋은데 저걸 꼭 보면서 살아가야한다는게 불만 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하루빨리 짝을 만드셔야 겠어요. 그래야 정신건강에 해롭지 않을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 잠시 일이 있어서 자리 좀 비울께요
<samahui> ㅅㄱ
<ahoops_> 네네.
<samahui> 오늘하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui> &&
<samahui> ^^
<ahoops_> 저도 간만에 출근비슷한것을 해봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 조용하네요 오늘도 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 퓟스엔 콰아아아 /-ㅠ-/ 이엇.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2015> 요몇일 바빠서 irc 창을 보지도 못했군요 .
<autowiz2015> 추석들은 잘 보내셨는지요 _ _ (넙죽)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-02
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 어김없이 출퇴근 도장용으로 전락 -ㄱ
<DarkCircle> ㄱ-
<samahui> 오늘만 열심히 일하면 내일 쉽니다~ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 하이요.
<samahui> 오랜만이예요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 아웅 환자분들이 그사이에 좀 오셨네요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리버오피스고 맥용 오피스고 간에, 오피스는 윈도우에서 해야 정신건강에 좋군요...
<Darkcirc_> 윈도 오피스는
<Darkcirc_> 참 -ㅅ- .........................
<Darkcirc_> 메뉴가 이상하게 됐지만 기능구성은 정갈하게 잘되어 있어요
<Darkcirc_> ㅇㅇ
<Darkcirc_> razGon_web: 너브죽
<Seony> 운영체제보다 잘만드는게 오피스잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcirc_> 사실 그것마저도 바닥부터 개발한게 아니라 업체에서 산거지만 ..
<Darkcirc_> 관리 잘하는것도 능력
<Darkcirc_> 웬지 엑셀이나 파워포인트 이런거가 오픈소스 커뮤니티에서 개발중이었다면 지금쯤 코드가 안드로메다로 가서
<Darkcirc_> 바닥부터 엎고 새로 만들자고 그럴 판이 될거 같은데
<Seony> 그래도 리버나 오픈오피스는 잘하고 있잖아요
<Darkcirc_> 20년이 되어가는데도 멀쩡하게 꾸준히 버전업을 하는걸 보면 참 능력이 대단하죠
<Darkcirc_> 리버오피스랑 오픈오피스는 대신 시작한지 이제 한 10년 된거 같던데 ..
<Darkcirc_> 10년 쪼금 넘었나 ..
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Darkcirc_> (_ _  )너브죽
<Darkcirc_> 오랜만이시네요
<Darkcirc_> real.
<Seony> Hi
<Darkcirc_> cheayuncho_: 퍽.
<markers> 오 간만에 왓는데 접속자들이 많네요
<Darkcirc_> 하지만 퇴근시간이 지나면
<Darkcirc_> 훅 줄어드는 ...
<Darkcirc_> ㅠㅠ
<markers> '';;
<markers> 혹시 맥 미니 쓰고 계시는분 있나요`?
<Seony> 팔고 SSD 구입한지 어언 3년째... ㅋ
<Seony> 그런데, 다시 살려고 돈 모으고 중이라는게... ㅋㅋ
<markers> '';
<markers> ssd가 그렇게 좋나요~?
<Seony> 아직 안써보셨군요
<Seony> 써보시면, 다시는 hdd 못써요
<markers> 네.
<markers> ...;
<Seony> 쉽게 설명드리자면...
<Seony> 집이 5층에 있는데, 엘리베이터 타고 왔다갔다 하느냐, 계단으로 왔다갔다하느냐의 차이...
<markers> 어제 2TB 구입하면서 알게 되었긴 한데 주변분이 설명하기로는 용량 커봐야 128GB? 정도라고 하더라구요 가격은 엄청 비싸고 -_-
<Seony> 암만 속도가 빠르네 어쩌네 라고 말해봐야 사실 체감이 안가고, 계단으로... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커봐야 128GB라고 말하는건 좀 소심해보이는데요
<Seony> 저는 3년 전에 250기가짜리 사서 쓰고있는데..
<markers> 일단 전 모르는 상태에서 얘기 들은거라...;
<Seony> 갖고있는 놋북 둘다 ssd 250기가짜리..
<markers> 어제 8만원 주고 2TB 샀거든요 128GB ssd가 20만원인가 30만원인가 한다고 하던데
<Seony> 하하하...
<Seony> 아는 분이 혹시 컴맹은 아니신지...
<Darkcirc_>  맹미니요?
<Darkcirc_> 제 연구실에서 쓰고 있습니다만 ...
<Seony> 3년전 가격을 얘기하시네요
<Darkcirc_> 걍 사시고 SSD 붙인걸로 주문 .
<markers> 그런가요?
<markers> 흠
<Seony> 128기가짜리 아마 10만원이면 살거에요
<Seony> 요즘 삼성 제품이 괜찮다네요
<Darkcirc_> 싸게 파는데면 10만원도 솔직히 덜될거 가틈...
<markers> 제가 기계치라 잘 모르긴한데 -_-a 그래서 그런가
<Seony> 아무리 기계치라도 인터넷 웹사이트에서 검색 한 번만 해도 나오는데...
<Darkcirc_> 네 삼성>인텔>도시바 등등등. ...
<Darkcirc_> 돈을 바르는걸 선호하시면
<Seony> 그건 기계치가 아니라 사람을 너무 잘 믿는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 이번에 하드 구입하면서 알아보기 시작햇어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcirc_> 퓨전IO>인텔>삼성
<Darkcirc_> 솔직히 요새 하드건 SSD건
<markers> 워낙 드라마, 영화 보는걸 좋아라 해서 보유 하드가 점점 늘어나고 있어서;;;
<Darkcirc_> 가격에 거품낀게 너무 심해서
<Darkcirc_> 메모리 이런거 아니면 그다지 가격대 형성 상태는 믿을게 못됩니다.
<Seony> markers: 그런 용도라면 hdd를 쓰는게 맞구요,
<Seony> 운영체제를 부팅시키거나 하는 용도면 SSD가 좋죠
<Darkcirc_> 메모리도 얼마전에 하이닉스 중국공장 불나면서 가격대에 데미지가 펑!
<markers> 이번에 컴퓨터도 대략 3년이 지나서 새컴을 들여놓을려고 하는데 컴 구경하고 있다가, 조립보다는 그냥 맥 미니가 괜찮아 보여서. 관리도 편해보이고.
<Darkcirc_> 요새 메인보드에 놋북에 붙이는 SSD가 붙을 수 있는 슬롯 달린거 꽤 나와요
<markers> 그럼 보통 SSD는 C 드라이브 용으로 쓰겟네요
<Darkcirc_> SSD가 당연히 메인이죠
<Seony> 네 C나 리눅스라면 /
<markers> 지금 메모리 가격이 확 내렷나요?
<Darkcirc_> 아뇨 오히려 올라갔습니다.
<Darkcirc_> 하이닉스 중국공장 화재 때문에
<Darkcirc_> 전세계 메모리 생산율이 엄청 떨어져서
<markers> 끙...;
<Darkcirc_> 하이닉스가 삼성이랑 합치면 전세계 생산물량의 70~80%
<Darkcirc_> 하이닉스 우리나라에서 2류라고 무시하시면 곤란 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 아오. 소스 컴파일 하는게 정말 일이네요. 모르는 소스 컴파일 하는데 에러 나와도 어디가 잘못됏는지 알수가 없네
<Seony> 근데 정작 중요한 서버는 킹스턴을 쓰더라구요...
<Darkcirc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcirc_> 킹스턴이 안정성은 좋더라구요? 아 물론 그거보다 ... 진짜 쓰는 이유는 가격이 싸서?
<Seony> 아.. 가격이 싸요?
<Seony> 더 비싸지 않나요>?
<Darkcirc_> markers / 그래서 컴파일 로그는 어딘가에 꼭 넣어야 합니다.
<Darkcirc_> 삼성메모리도 만만치 않아요
<Darkcirc_> 아 생각코보니 국가마다 조금씩 다르기야 하겠네요
<markers> 그 혹시 배포판 버전마다 지원해주는 라이브러리 소스의 버전도 한계가 있나요 ㅡㅡ?
<markers> 의존성 때문에 한계가 있을려나
<Darkcirc_> 제가 샀던 메모리중에 제일 비싼 메모리가  회사 이름이 기억이 안나는데 삼성 메모리의 평균 2~3배
<Darkcirc_> 음 꼭 그렇다기보단
<Darkcirc_> 안정버전 배포판 쓰면 그렇습니다.
<Darkcirc_> Experimental이 아닌 것에 감사를 ...
<Darkcirc_> :D
<markers> 학교에 있는 서버가 페도라 12인데 netcdf 라이브러리 땡겨오니 버전이 4.0 버전인데 필요한 버전은 4.3이고 -_-....
<markers> 소스 직접 가져와서 컴파일하니 에러 분출중 ..;
<Darkcirc_> 음 퇴근해야겠군요
<Darkcirc_> :D
<markers> 밥 먹을 시간이군요
<Darkcirc_> 제일 좋은 방법은 그냥 배포판업글 .
<Darkcirc_> 통째로
<Darkcirc_> 근데 서버이기 때문에 ㄱ- ...
<markers> 그게 불가능하다는게 지금의 문제인거 같아요..;
<Darkcirc_> 후우
<markers> 서비스 하고 있는 것들이 꽤 있어서 업글을 못함 -ㄱ;;
<Darkcirc_> 그쵸 서버같은 경우 함부로 업글이 쉽지가 않다는거
<Darkcirc_> 애초에 클론서버 한대를 두고 있었다면 모를까
<markers> 거기다가 전에 시도햇다는데 실패했다고 하더라구요. 무슨 이유때문인지는 모르겟지만;
<Darkcirc_> 싱글서버로 운용중인 케이스라면 더더욱
<Darkcirc_> 그게 라이브러리가 마이너버전이 3이 올라가는 정도면
<Darkcirc_> 몇년이 흘렀을 가능성도 없지 않거든요
<Darkcirc_> 페도라같은 경우도 12면 적어도 4~5년전.
<Darkcirc_> 그러면 어떤 일이 생기냐면 glibc부터 시작해서 gcc도 그렇고 다 새로 싹 엎어야돼요
<markers> 가상머신으로 페도라 19 에서는 되는걸 확인햇는데 12에서 라이브러리 소스코드 직접 땡겨와서 컴파일 하니 에러를 분출해서 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcirc_> 최악의 경우.
<Darkcirc_> 19랑 12가 4년의 차이가 있죠.
<Darkcirc_> 그동안에 엄청난 규모의 변화가 있을듯?
<markers> 자동화를 수동으로 다 해줘야 될려나요.....
<Darkcirc_> change 갯수로만 따져도 수십만개에 컨트리뷰터 수가 거의 수만명에 육박하니
<markers> 이거 오늘안에 끝내야 되는건데 후덜덜하네;
<Darkcirc_> 네 일일히 다 컴파일.
<Darkcirc_> 그거 하루안에 하는걸 그냥 포기하셔야 (...)
<Darkcirc_> 아니면
<Darkcirc_> 그냥 서브 머신 붙여서
<Darkcirc_> 거기다가 돌리세요.
<markers> 다른 머신에
<Darkcirc_> 그게 나을듯. 서버 그냥 내비두시고 분산형태로.
<Seony> 이번에 유럽 출장가서 받은 교육내용을 직원들한테 짤막하게 프리젠테이션 해야하는데, 학생시절 했던 프리젠테이션이랑은 부담감이 다르네요...
<markers> 다른 머신에 저희가 할려는 시뮬레이션 계산을 했는데 일주일 넘게 지나도 안 나와서 그나마 제일 좋은 서버를 사용할려고 하는데 힘드네여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> Seony : 혹시 거기도 출장가서 교육 받아오면 사내에서는 전문가로 보나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 좀 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 당연히 잘 알거라고 생각하는거 같아요
<markers> 아는 형에게 들어보니 사내 밖에 교육 1시간만 들어도 그 과목에 대해서는 사내에서 10년 전문가로 칭송 받는다고 하던데.
<Seony> 저는 교육을 7일이나 받았으니 더 그렇겠죠
<markers> 그래서 너무 부담스러워서 사내 밖에서 교육 받기 꺼려진다고 하더루가요.
<markers> 이런 오탈자...;
<Seony> 저는 부담스럽진 않고, 아예 그 부분은 저만 다루니까 편하죠.
<Seony> 대신 저한테 책임이... ㅎㅎ
<markers> 그것때문인거 같아요 책임.
<markers> 무슨 문제 생기면 무조건 콜~! 한다던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 큰 회사라면 그런 문제가 있을 수 있겠네요
<Seony> 이번에 스위스 가서 느낀건,
<Seony> 꼭 한번은 가볼만한 곳이라는 점이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 그 Seony님 하와이에서 공기업에 취직하지 않으셧나요? 제 기억이 잘못되었나 'ㅁ'
<markers> 공무원이라고 들었던거 같았는데.
<Seony> 공기업이 아니라 주립대학교에요
<markers> 취직 하셧다고 하지 않으셧던가요?ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  한 9개월 전에요
<markers> 학교에 취직...?
<Seony> 네
<markers> 아하.
<markers> 그렇군요 'ㅅ'/
<Seony> 그걸 이제 아셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 너무 오랜만에 들어와서 기억이 가물가물한거 같아요.
<markers> 요 근래 기억력이 안 좋아졌다는걸 느끼고 있다는 ..;
<Seony> 주립대학교에서 시스템 관리자로 일해요
<Seony> markers: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/category/주인장%20프로필
<markers> 해..해병대 ..
<markers> ㄸㄷ
<markers> Seony 잘생기셧네요!
<samahui> 글고보니 seony님 아이폰5s 로 갈아타지 않으시네요
<Seony> samahui: 아뇨 아직 못갈아타고 있어요
<samahui> 전 갈아타고 싶지만 한달전 겔스4lte-a로 회사에서 강제이주시켜서 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> markers: 실제로 보면 전~혀 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 iOS 7 설치하고나니까 아이폰4가 너무 느리네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 완전 느리죠
<samahui> 느낌이 오죠 느리다는
<Seony> 이것들 일부러 이렇게 만들어서 갈아타게 만들려고....
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 핸폰 원가가 20만운대에서 30만원 정도 들어가는걸로 아는데
<Seony> 미국은 아이폰 2년 계약해서 사는데 $200 정도 되거든요
<Seony> 근데 지금 아이폰4가 중고로 $200에 거래되고 있으니까,
<samahui> 마진 왕창 남기고서는 그것도 모잘라서 갈아타게 OS나 기본 어플을 무겁게 하는 느낌이 없지않아 있죠
<Seony> 2년 계약해서 하나 살까 해요
<Seony> 여기는 계약한다고 해서 요금을 더 낸다거나 하진 않거든요
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 5S 주변에서 하나둘 구입하니 더 구입하고 싶어지네요
<Seony> 근데 요금제 때문에 지금 못바꾸고 있어요..
<Seony> 제 아이폰4가 데이터 200메가짜리거든요
<Seony> 저는 이걸로도 안모자란데, 문제는 200메가짜리가 없어지고 요금이 많이 올랐어요
<samahui> 그러고 보니... 저 겔스2나 아이폰4 쓸때의 데이터 량이
<samahui> wifi를 주로 썼더니 50메가도 안되더군요
<samahui> 폰 바꿀때 요금제 정하는데 통신사 직원이 데이타가 어쩌구저쩌구하다가 제가 지난 제 사용량 확인해 보세요~ 했더니 조용해지더군요
<samahui> 데이터 요금 싼거로 쓰려다가 통화 무료요금제로 갔어요
<Seony> 그게 iOS가 와이파이일 때랑 아닐 때랑 사용제한 같은걸 해줘서 그럴 거에요
<samahui> 회사에서 내주는 거지만... 왠지 데이터도 안쓰는거 요금제 큰거 쓰려니 아까워요
<samahui> 그래서 요즘 회사전화기보다 핸드폰으로 통화를 많이하죠
<samahui> 그나저나... 노트북 바꾸려고 했더니 HP가 사람마음 흔들어 놓네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<markers> Technology & Distance Programs 이게 해석을 어떻게 해야되는거죠? 기술& 거리 프로그램 ..?
<samahui> 기존에 나오던 엘리트북의 튼튼함이 마음에 들어서 4세대로 엘리트북나오면 사려고 벼르고 있었더니
<samahui> 낼름 워크스테이션 Z로 이름 바꿔서 모양도 다 바뀌고 나오네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> markers: 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Distance는, 사전 그대로의 의미는 아니구요, 그러니까 뭐랄까... 사람들간의 차이를 의미하는 거에요.
<Seony> 쉽게 말하면, 저소득층과 고소득층의 거리 이런 식의 의미 정도?
<markers> 음..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 냐..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 리..
<Seony> 이번에 학교에서 PHP 프로그래머 1년 임시직 한 명 구하는데, 아는 사람 있으면 소개해주고 싶네요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 어느정도 레벨이면 되나요?
<Seony> PHP에 LDAP을 깊이 이해하는 정도요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 근데 웬지 임시직이라니 ㄱㅡ
<markers> 기술 간격을 줄이는 프로그램 ...? 이라고 해석을 해야되는건가요 -ㅁ-...
<Seony> LDAP에 빠삭하면 아마 정규직 해줄지도 몰라요
<samahui> 하와이에서 공부하는 그분 대려다 써버려요 ㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> LDAP 응용서비스 구현인가보군요
<Seony> markers: 기술간격이 아니라, 간격을 기술로써 줄이는 프로그램 정도?  근데 여기서 프로그램은 컴퓨터 프로그램을 의미하는건 아니구요, 커리큘럼 같은 의미..
<Seony> 서비스를 구현한다기보단, 학교에서 운영하는 홈페이지가 드루팔이거든요
<Seony> 근데 드루팔에서 제공해주는 LDAP API랑 현재 진행 중인 프로젝트랑 뭔가 좀 안맞는게 있나봐요
<Seony> 학교에서 사람을 관리하는 가장 중심이 LDAP이다보니 이걸 연동해야하거든요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아...
<markers> 오호..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 드루팔쪽 잘하는 사람이면되는군요
<Seony> 근데 저희 프로그래머가 Ph.D인데... LDAP을 깊이 이해를 못하는 거 같더라구요
<samahui> 요즘 나이를 거꾸로 먹는지... GD의 삐딱하게 같은 노래가 땡기네요 ^^;;
<nymph> 저게... 포커스를 잘 맞춰야 해요..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 일단 되면 되는거죠?
<nymph> 원인 분석에 포커스..
<Seony> 드루팔이야 어차피 PHP니까 PHP 하면 어느정도 하겠지만, LDAP은 안해봤으면 잘 모를 거에요...
<markers> 박사급이면 깊이 이해는 못해도 일반 프로그래머보다는 잘 알거 같은데.
<nymph> 드루팔이 제공하는 LDAP API 라는것도 어짜피 PHP인데..
<samahui> nymph님 잘 지내시나요?
<Seony> nymph: 그래서, API를 갖다쓰는 정도를 원하는게 아니라, LDAP을 제대로 이해하는 사람이 필요한거야
<nymph> 문제는 PHP의 LDAP 관련 함수들이 프로젝트를 하는데 있어 성능이 나오느냐하는게 문제..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 어차피 ... 구현체는 있는거고
<Darkcircle_NexS> 그걸 돌리면 되는거죠?
<nymph> 만일 PHP의 LDAP 관련 함수에 문제가 있다고 판단된다면
<nymph> PHP extension 을 만드는 방향으로 가야할 가능성도 있다는 이야기..
<nymph> 당연히 LDAP 에 대한 깊은 이해는 베이스가 되겠지요.
<nymph> 예전 회사 다닐때에 저런 경우가 종종 있어서요..
<markers> samhui : 전 나이를 가속으로 먹는지 김광석 노래가 요즘 땡기는 ;ㅁ;
<nymph> 아무리 테스팅을 해봐도 성능이 안나와서 왜 그러나 봤더니 PHP에서 제공하는 함수에 문제가 있어서..
<samahui> markers: 좋은 취향 입니다 ㅋ
<nymph> 결국 Extension 만들어야 했던..
<Seony> nymph: 우리는, 성능은 필요하지 않아.
<Darkcircle_NexS> 근데 그걸 바닥부터 구현해야 한다는 상황이라면
<Darkcircle_NexS> 차라리 이미 만들어놓은걸
<Darkcircle_NexS> 대체 API를 가져다 쓰는게
<Darkcircle_NexS> 더 효율적일듯?
<Darkcircle_NexS> 대부분의 일반 경험에 의존해보자면
<nymph> 드루팔의 API 를 개선하는 방향으로 가는게 훨씬 비용이 적게 나올거예요..
<nymph> 그렇게 할라면 현재 구축된 LDAP 시스템을 제대로 이해하고
<Darkcircle_NexS> 만들어야겠다고 생각할 시점에는
<Darkcircle_NexS> 이미 있어요
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 며칠 내로 1년짜리 임시직 공고 나갈 거에요.  내 생각엔 일 잘하면 정규직으로 전환해줄지도...
<nymph> 그걸 그쪽 방향에 맞게 컨버팅해줘야 하거든요..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아 설정의 문제군요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 흠 ... 그 문제가 있네요
<nymph> 근데 학교에서 운영하는 홈페이지가 드루팔이라는게 더 놀랍네요. ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 쉽고 빠르잖아
<nymph> 사실 한국에서는 저렇게 오픈소스로 구축을 잘 않하는데..
<Seony> 우리는 전부 다 오픈소스야.
<Seony> 오픈소스 아닌걸 찾기가 더 어려울 정도지
<Darkcircle_NexS> 백악관도 드루팔이예요
<Seony> 음... 근데 요즘 드루팔이랑 워드프레스 많이 쓸텐데..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 드루팔 쓰는데가 생각보다 굉장히 많아요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 공공기관쪽 인지도가 좋아서
<nymph> 한국은 오픈소스를 사용하면
<nymph> 그걸 관리할 사람들을 많이 뽑아야 한다는 생각때문에
<Darkcircle_NexS> 워드프레스는 기업에서 많이 쓰는듯
<nymph> 그냥 상용을 쓰면 얼마 돈 주고 업체에 맞기면 끝이니..
<nymph> 사고 방식부터가 다른듯.
<markers> 저희 학교는 교수님이 관리하시는 웹사이트가 전부 구글사이트도구로 만들어요 'ㅁ'/
<nymph> 한국에서는 워드프레스 잘해봤자 굶어 죽어요.
<nymph> 근데 외국에 경우에는 아주 많은듯 보이네요.. odesk 에 보면 워드프레스 플러그인 개발자 구한다는 공고가 아주 많아요.
<Seony> 많지.  쉽고 빠르잖아
<Seony> 울 학교 메인 홈피 말고 프로젝트 홈피들은 워드프레스도 많이 해.
<Seony> nymph: https://affect.coe.hawaii.edu/
<nymph> 암튼 한국은 오픈소스로 뭔가 하는걸 아주 싫어라 하지만, 오픈소스를 가져다가 프로젝트에 써먹기는 많이하죠.. 그것도 다 라이센스 위반하면서. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 상용 소프트웨어 만드는데 오픈소스 가져다 붙임.. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nymph> 확다 고발해버려야..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 블로터 닷넷 같은 사이트 빼고는
<markers> 지금 링크 된 사이트가 드루팔로 만든 사이트인가요?
<Darkcircle_NexS> 제대로 하는데가 없죠
<Seony> 음... 우리는 오픈소스를 돈 받고 기술지원해주는 곳을 이용하는데..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 라이선스 인지도 이해도도
<Seony> markers: 워드프레스
<Darkcircle_NexS> 최악
<Seony> markers: https://coe.hawaii.edu/ 여기가 드루팔
<Seony> markers: https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/?person=seowon ㅋㅋ
<markers> 오호. 워드 프레스 로 이렇게 바꿀수도 있군요. 전 하다가 센스부족인지 기본틀을 못 벗어나겟던데 ㅋ
<nymph> 하여간 한국은 진짜 아니라는..
<Seony> 왜냐면, 저건 디자이너가 직접 한거거든요
<nymph> 내가 지금 오픈소스 했다가 밥 굶게 생겼다는..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 한국에서 오픈소스로 돈벌어먹는 기업체중에
<Seony> 물론 템플릿 갖다쓰긴 했지만...
<nymph> PostgreSQL 많이 다루었지만
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아마 GPL 지금 제대로 이해하는데가 LG 삼성 이정도
<nymph> 회사 관두고 나니 아무도 PostgreSQL 쓰는 곳이 없음...
<Seony> nymph: 미쿡에서는 오픈소스만 제대로 하면 아주 대우받아
<Darkcircle_NexS> 포스트그레는
<Darkcircle_NexS> 다우였던가
<nymph> 덕분에 안쓰게 되고 해서 이제는 기억도 가물가물.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 지금 울 학교는 모든 시스템이 mysql에서 postgre로 이전 중
<samahui> 오픈소스로 돈버는 수도 있죠... SI사업부 일로 지식정보연계사업할때 기본적인 사이트나 프로그램들 대부분 오픈소스였는걸요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 거기서 기술담당하던데요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 그 업체 말고는 전믄으로 하는데가
<nymph> 9.3 까지 쫓아가다가 잊어먹었음...
<Darkcircle_NexS> 있던가
<Darkcircle_NexS> 없어요 정확히는
<nymph> 하여간...
<nymph> 웹 구축하는 것도 보면 한국 아주 웃김..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 그리고 공식적으로 기술지원...
<Darkcircle_NexS> 포스트그레 해주는거도
<samahui> 대학 연계해서 작업할때는 오픈소스 많이 쓰죠. 뭐... 개발한거 오픈하는 전제로 개발하는거라 ... 사업비를 국가에서 받으니 할만하죠
<Darkcircle_NexS> DBA 하능횽님한테
<nymph> 템플릿 죄다 어디서 토렌트에서 구해서 살짝 바꿔서 돈 받고 구축해주고..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 작년 말엔가 들었
<Darkcircle_NexS> 시작한지도 얼마 안됐다고 하고...
<nymph> Darkcircle_NexS: 다우.. 국내 업체 있다고 들었어요..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 포스트그레 좀 쓸줄 아는 사람들이 예전에
<Darkcircle_NexS> ncsoft엔가 좀 있었는데
<Darkcircle_NexS> 5년전 이야기라는게 개그
<Darkcircle_NexS> 네 국내업체 있어요
<nymph> cafe24 의 쇼핑몰 솔루션이 PostgreSQL 이라서
<nymph> 많이 썼었죠.. 근데 문제는 거의 대부분 8.3 버전
<Darkcircle_NexS> 업계에서 디팩토 오피셜 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 지금 마이그레이션한다거 하면
<nymph> 9.0 버전으로 올라오면서 Streaming Replication 기능이 추가되면서
<Darkcircle_NexS> 빵꾸똥꾸가 그냥
<Darkcircle_NexS> 우수수수수수
<nymph> 거기다 백쿰 기능도 많이 개선되서 쓸만해요.
<samahui> 슬슬 도망가야겠네요
<samahui> 내일 쉬는날이라 불금의 기분이 드네요 ㅋ
<nymph> 8.3 이하버전은 아주.. 사람 피곤하게 하구.ㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아 내일 쉬는날이었군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_NexS> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 잊고 계셨군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<nymph> 내일이 왜 쉬는 날?
<nymph> 아...
<Seony> 하늘이 열린 날이군요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 전 내일 출근할 생각부터 하고 있었는데
<samahui> 비만 안오면 농구나 실컸해야겠네요
<nymph> 그냥 학원이나..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> 저도 이제 자야겠어요..
<samahui> 좋은 꿈꾸세요 ~
<nymph> 하여간 지금 LDAP 문서 읽는중.
<markers> 내일은 청소하는 날 ...;
<Seony> 난 프리젠테이션이나...
<markers> 안녕히 주무세요.
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아 마따
<nymph> 뭐.. 잘 될까 싶다만..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 바다건너가셨지
<Darkcircle_NexS> 헐
<Darkcircle_NexS> 큌ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 한국보다는 그래도
<samahui> 전 이만 ~ 다음에 뵈요 ~~
<Darkcircle_NexS> 갑을병정무기경신임계놀이보단
<Darkcircle_NexS> 나을듯
<nymph> 뭐.. 그래봤자 90일 제한이라.
<Seony> samahui: 또 뵈요
<nymph> samahui: 바이~
<Darkcircle_NexS> 연장하면 ...모르죠
<nymph> 무비자는 연장이 않되요. ㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 잘돼서 취업비자 업글하고
<Darkcircle_NexS> 잘돼서 영주권(은아마안될거야 ㄱㅡ)
<Seony> nymph: 취업되면 너 나한테 평생 절해야 돼 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 만이라도 따면 대박인데
<Darkcircle_NexS> 제 큰댁 친척 일가가
<nymph> Seony: 뭐.. 지금 상황만이라도 절해야할 판인데요 뭐..
<Darkcircle_NexS> 뉴욕 근처에서 영주권 따고 사심
<Seony> nymph: 미국 내에서도 주립대학교 경력은 아주 좋은거거든...  미국 어딜가나 주립대에서 동일하게 인정받아서...
<Darkcircle_NexS> 70년대부터 쭈우우우우우욱...
<nymph> 지금 하우스에 와보니까 영주권자 여자분 있더라..
<nymph> 꼬셔볼까 생각중이나..
<nymph> 나이가 41 ㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> -0-
<Darkcircle_NexS>   /-ㅠ-/언니?
<nymph> 한국분이신데,
<nymph> 특이하게도 건축일을 하셨데요..
<nymph> 외국생활을 꽤 오래해서 영주권을 가지고 있다고 하더라구요.
<nymph> 독실한 종교인이구요..
<nymph> 기독교인지 천주교인지 모르지만 절 보자마자
<Seony> 외국생활 오래한거랑 영주권 가지는 거랑은 아무 상관 없는데
<nymph> '하나님이 또 한분을 제게 보내셨네요..' 이래요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 암튼...
<nymph> 들어보니 여기저기서 건축일로 돌아 댕겼다고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 노가다지 뭐
<nymph> 한국에 있을때에는 유명한 대기업 계열 건축설계쪽에 있었는데, 여자라서 진급 안시켜주고 막 이래서 열받아서 외국 놀러갔다가
<nymph> 거기 건축사무실에서 일하게 되면서 외국 생활했데요.
<nymph> 근데 자꾸 저보고 하느님 어쩌구 어쩌구 이래서.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그래도 사람은 디게 순해서 다행.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 영어단어 외워야겠다... 외울 영어단어가 많네..
<nymph> 담에 봐여..
<nymph> 다들 즐거운 시간 보내세요..
<nymph> Seony: 언제 함 봐여... 맛난거 사드릴때가 된거 같은데요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 안그래도 얻어먹어야되는데 ㅋ
<nymph> 생각해보시고 연락주세요.
<nymph> 언제든지.
<nymph> 그럼 이만..
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 내가 쟤 때문에 미치...
<matdol> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matdol> 한가지 질문 있는데요
<matdol> 인텔 내장 글픽은 opengl 가속 지원 안하나요?
<Seony> 안되는거 같던데요
<matdol> 흠..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/7566931
<Seony> 다 안되는건 아닌가보네요
<matdol> 링크거신건 윈도용 드라이버군요..--;;
<Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> glxinfo 치면 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<matdol> 이것저것 쫙 뿌려주는데..ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> grep으로 opengl만 걸러내보세요
<matdol> Mesa 9.1.4버전이 설치 되어 잇다고 나오네요
<Seony> OpenGL version string: x.x Mesa 9.1.4 이런 식으로 나오죠?
<matdol> 네
<Seony> 그건 설치가 되어있다는 의미가 아니라, 그 내장 그래픽은 그렇게 지원한다는 의미읽 어에ㅛ
<matdol> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다. :)
<guerovaquero> my hanguel keyboard just crapped out recently, is there a place to buy in the United States?
<Work^Seony> guerovaquero, try to get stickers
<guerovaquero> will it work without the language button on the keyboard?
<Work^Seony> it doesn't matter
<guerovaquero> han/eng
<Work^Seony> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/korean-keyboard-sticker
<guerovaquero> ah, thanks
<Work^Seony> you can change your own key-combination such as shift+space.
<guerovaquero> cool, thanks for the information
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-03
<colton__> 안녕하세요^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<colton__> 여긴 무슨채널이에요?
<Work^Seony> 공식 한국 우분투 사용자 모임 채널입니다.
<colton__> 질문도 가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  미리 구글에서 찾아보시고 해결이 안되시면 가능합니다.
<colton__> 네 감사합니다^^
<colton__> 질문이 있는데 우분투에선 wireless network 설정할때 /etc/networks/interfaces 에서 설정하는게 아닌가요??
<Work^Seony> wireless network만을 설정하는 파일은 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 인터페이스 전부 다 거기다 때려넣죠
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<autowiz2015> 휴일에도 회사 출근 ~.~
<bluemoon> 안녕하세요
<Guest11412> ㅇㅇ
<Guest11412> 엇..
<Guest11412> 안녕하세요
<guerovaquero> hallo
<Guest11412> hello
<guerovaquero> I can't type hanguel at workTT
<Guest11412> where are you from?
<Guest11412> are you korean?
<guerovaquero> the US, no but I lived in Incheon for 4 years
<guerovaquero> and went to sogang
<guerovaquero> graduate school
<Guest11412> Do you read hanguel?
<Guest11412> actually I cann't speak english well
<guerovaquero> I do read hanguel
<guerovaquero> where are you from?
<Guest11412> 전 한국사람이에요
<Guest11412> 인천옆 부천에 살고 있어요
<Guest11412> can you read it?
<guerovaquero> ^^yes
<guerovaquero> I have been to Bucheon a lot
<Guest11412> 아!
<guerovaquero> I am from jemulpo
<Guest11412> ㅎㅎ
<Guest11412> 제물포!
<guerovaquero> I miss IncheonT.T
<Guest11412> 사실은 저 이번에 리눅스를 처음 접하게 됐거든요
<Guest11412> 그래서 정보를 구하고자 이렇게 왔는데
<Guest11412> 왠지 썰렁아히네요
<Guest11412> 인천 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<guerovaquero> I used linux in Korea
<guerovaquero> but I never met any other linux user
<Guest11412> 그러게요 저도 잘 만날수 없는상황이라서
<Guest11412> 서버로 리눅스를 쓸려는데
<Guest11412> centOS 랑 Ubuntu랑
<Guest11412> 어떤쪽으로 가야 하나 고민되고 있어요
<Guest11412> 사람마다 말들이 다양해서
<guerovaquero> ah I have to go a client site
<guerovaquero> I do IT support
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-04
<autowiz2015> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 가을 날씨가 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 날씨는 좋네요
<samahui> 다만 좀 쌀쌀해서 감기 조심해야 겠어요
<autowiz2015> 날씨좋은 가을에다 금요일 이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 불금이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 벌써 쌀쌀해졌나보네요
<samahui> 네 쌀쌀해요
<samahui> 어제는 날씨는 완전 화창한데도 바람이 좀 불어서인지 무지 쌀쌀하더군요
<samahui> 오늘도 별반 다르지 않을듯 하네요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 덥네 죽네 하던때가 엊그제 같은데..
<ndsin> 겉옷좀 사야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참 시간 빠르네요
<ndsin> 올해도 정말 빠르게 지나간거같아요
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 저번달 초까지만해도 체육관에서 농구하면 더웠는데 요즘은 쌀쌀해서 쉬고 있으면 몸이 떨려와요. 외투 챙겨서 운동나가지 않으면 저체온증 걸릴듯한 쌀쌀함 입니다
<Work^Seony> 흐... 벌써 그런 날씨가...
<ndsin> 그러게요 올해 외투는 뭘 사야하나 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 바바리 코트 어떠세요... 여고앞에서 활짝 벌리는 스릴이 ... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 여고생들이 반할지도 몰라요 부끄
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 여고생이면 가능 할지도 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 어도비 해킹 당했네요
<Work^Seony> 소스코드 털렸다는데요..
<samahui> 소스도 털렸나요?
<samahui> 계정 정보만 털린 줄 알았더니
<Work^Seony> 제목만 대충 봐서는 Product source code and data for customers라고 적힌걸 봐서는..
<samahui> 탈탈 털렸네요
<samahui> 고객 개인정보랑 비밀번호 카드정보까지
<samahui> 그리고 소스코드도 털린거 같군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 고객정보랑 카드번호는 암호화되어있다는군요
<Work^Seony> 소스코드만 해도 어마어마한데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 인터넷에서 카드 없이 구매가 힘들지만 지양해야 겠어요...  오프라인보다 확실히 불안하고 위험한거 같아요
<jasonjang> autowiz2015, 즐 식사하시고...오늘 순행?
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드시고 오후에도 활기찬 시간 즐거움 가득한 하루 되세요~
<nymph> http://www.matiasvangsnes.com/ubuntu/french-police-move-from-windows-to-ubuntu-linux/
<nymph> 프랑스 경찰이 윈도우즈에서 우분트 리눅스로 바꾼다고 하네요.
<jasonjang> 따끈한 소식이네요. 님프 님 감사
<nymph> 유럽 연합 발표에 따른 거네요...
<nymph> 암튼... 뭐... 부럽네요..
<nymph> 우분투로의 전환이라... 우리나라에서는 공인인증서때문이라도 불가능.
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 오늘도 ... 출퉤근도장용으로전락할뻔했다가 다시 살아난 채널이군요 핡핡
<Darkcircle_mba> jasonjang: nymph: 너브죽 (_  _    )
<Darkcircle_mba> 윈도우즈 7 정도라면 모를까 ... 사실 8 나오면서 다들 실망한 분위기인듯하네요.
<jasonjang> 반갑습니다, 오랫만여요. 닭써클 옹(?)ㅎ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 엌!!
<jasonjang> 하하하 왜요?
<Darkcircle_NexS> "닭" 닉을 알고계시다니 ㅇㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 하긴 이리저리 소문이 났군요 ㅇㅇ
<jasonjang> 아~ 왜 몰라요? 예전부터 알고 있었죠.
<Darkcircle_NexS> 글쿤요
<Darkcircle_NexS> 아 ..
<Darkcircle_NexS> <- 이걸 말하자면
<Darkcircle_NexS> 응가방용 클라이언트입니다
<jasonjang> 예에~ 어쩐지 꼬리는 못보던 거라서...
<Darkcircle_NexS> 애매한 시간대라 다들 열심열심 일하시거나 주무시러 가실 타이밍이군요
<jasonjang> 하하하
<Darkcircle_NexS> 예전에는 이 방에 이런저런 꽤 많은 이야기가 오고갔었는데
<Darkcircle_NexS> 요새는 조용해요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<jasonjang> 난, 최근 한아얄씨를 못가보고 있는데...그쪽은 어때요?
<Darkcircle_NexS> 한아얄씨는
<Darkcircle_NexS> 필터링 안하고 말씀드리자면
<Darkcircle_NexS> "핵폐기물 저장소" 같은 분위기입니다 -0-
<jasonjang> 푸하하
<Darkcircle_NexS> 사실 여기가 공식 채널이고 공식 서버니까
<Darkcircle_NexS> 이젠 아무도 그곳을 관리 안하고 있죠
<Darkcircle_NexS> 가장 최근에 잉어옹이 거길 관리해보려고 했었다가
<jasonjang> 거 누더라, 갑자기 잊었는데...결혼후 바빠서? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_NexS> 통제 불능 판정을 내고 전부 포기 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 하하하하
<Darkcircle_NexS> 차대협님이 나와주셨음 하는 바램인데
<jasonjang> 요즘 페북엔 자주 보이시드만...
<Darkcircle_NexS> 요새 정의구현하신다고 낮은곳에서 힘쓰시는중이죠
<jasonjang> 글게 말입니다.
<Darkcircle_NexS> 경기도교육청에 비리가 하도 많아서 ㅇㅇ
<jasonjang> 비리 없는 곳이 었는듯
<Darkcircle_NexS> 합법과 불법의 경계선상에서
<Darkcircle_NexS> 무지 고생하시는듯
<Darkcircle_NexS> 경기도 교육감이 민주당을 등에업고 당선된 사람인데
<Darkcircle_NexS> 뒤통수를 빡! 하고 친 기분이랄까..
<nymph> Darkcircle_NexS: 안녕하세요~
<nymph> 차대협 이라는 이름을 오랜만에 듣네요..
<nymph> 과거에 음악 방송하신 분 아닌가요?
<Seony> nymph: 음악방송도 했지만, 단군넷에서 채널 따로 운영하시면서 특히 프비 쪽으로 유명하신 은행원이셨찌
<nymph> Seony: 아~ 맞다.. 프비.. 그래요.. 프비 좋아라 하셨던 분으로 기억해요..
<nymph> 아.. 운행원이셨군요...
<nymph> 뭐하시는 분인지 항상 궁금했었는데
<Seony> 예전에 하나은행 본부점에서 자금운용 쪽엔가 일하셨었을 거야
<nymph> Seony: 지금은 뭐하시는지 소식 들은적 있으세요?
<nymph> 과거 한때 그분 음악방송 꽤 들었었는데요. irc 하면서 말이지요.
<Seony> 아니 뭐 어차피 가까운 사이도 아니고 해서...
<Darkcircle_mba> nymph -ㅠ- 핥.
<Darkcircle_mba> Seony: 너브죽.
<Seony> Darkcircle_mba, 안녕하세요
<Darkcircle_mba> 이제 mba로 돌아왔으니 똥둣간 클라이언트는 꺼야겠어요 'ㅅ' ㅇㅇ
<nymph> RDN 이라는 개념 잡기가 힘든네..
<nymph> 같은 레벨의 노드를 말하는 건가...
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<jasonjang> Seony, 한국 9/26일부터 올라인 은행거래 2중보안 하는 거 알죠?? 온라인
<Seony> 아뇨 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2중 보안하는건 뭘 한다는 거에요?
<jasonjang> ~~ 그랬어요? 헐
<jasonjang> 보안카드(또는 otp) + 인증서 까지만 하다가 이제는 추가로 1)ARS 2)SMS 3)재외국인 출입기록
<jasonjang> 까지를 요구해요.
<Seony> 그럼 저는 조만간 온라인 거래는 끊기겠군요
<Seony> 거래가 아니라 뱅킹...
<jasonjang> 문제는 1) 2)를 갱신하려면 반드시 대면 방문해야 한다는...
<jasonjang> 예, 첫줄 온라인 거래요. 오타
<jasonjang> 일회용암호발생기의 베터리는 보증기간이 4년 사용연한이 5년인데, 내 경우는 1년뿐이 못쓰더라고요, <-- 이 경우 해외체류자는 오.티.피 보다는 보안카드를 써야겠죠
<Seony> 참 쓸데없는거 많이 하네요.  여기 은행들은 https로 홈피 만드는거랑 개인용 질문 5개 설정하는거 말고는 암것두 없는데...
<jasonjang> 내가 젤 부러워 하는 것이 그거요, 해외 친구들 한국와서....이게 무슨 및힌 짓이냐?하면서 짜증만 내고...
<Seony> 한국에 살 때 들어놓던 보험 자동이체 때문에 어쩔 수 없이 한국에 돈을 보내고 있긴 하거든요
<Seony> 무슨 수를 내던가 해야겠네요
<jasonjang> 9/26 이니 어쩜 좀 늦거나? 또는 이기회에 씨티은행? 페이팔? 로 다 옮길까? 아...그래봐야 한국씨티은행은 국내법을 따라야하니..
<Seony> 저는 되도록이면 한국 은행들은 안쓸려구요
<Seony> 그냥 보험을 해지시킬까 생각 중이에요
<Seony> 어차피 가지도 않는데..
<jasonjang> 저도 그러고 싶다는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcirc_> 그거 때문에 얼마전에 인증서 갱신 어쩌고 뜨던데
<Darkcirc_> 이마트 같은데 쇼핑할때 그거 어쩌구 하다가 그냥 빡쳐서 직접 가서 사요. 마트 한바꾸 돌면 인터넷 쇼핑할때보다 그래도 시식코너 뺑뺑이 돌면서 얻어먹고 다닐수는 있으니 ..
<Darkcirc_> 용산한바꾸를 돌면 게임을 할 수 있고 ㅇㅇ
<Darkcirc_> 구멍가게를 잘 가면 사은품도 땡겨올 수 있 (...)
<Darkcirc_> 1+1이 아니라 실은 1+2가 된다는거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> nymph
<nymph> jasonjang: 네~
<nymph> jasonjang: 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> 혹 시간되면, 위 내용을
<jasonjang> 포럼에 게시하는 건 어때요?
<jasonjang> nymph 님의  글을 인용합니다.
<nymph> LDAP 개념 탑재 완료.
<nymph> 이제는 실제로 어떻게 하는가하는 How to 시간.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo> sendmail 발송시 발신자 도메인을 변경하려면 어디로 가야하죠...?
<sungyo> (질문이 너무....모호한가요?)
<sungyo> 아. sendmail.cf이군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-05
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: OS X Mavericks 설치해보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 안나왔잖아
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: GM은 출시되었어요.
<Work^Seony> 그런걸 받아다 깔아서 써볼만큼 시간이 많지않아서 말야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무조건 정식 출시해야 쓰지, 그 전에는 쳐다도 안봐
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: GM은 아무래도 사실상 정식버전이다 보니깐 오늘 아침부터 부랴부랴 백업해서 설치하고 지금 막 복원 마치는 참인데 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 요즘은 탈 플랫폼화 되가고 있어서... 윈도우건 맥이건 우분투건 요즘은 그냥 다 그저그래
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 컴퓨터를 활용하는 정도가 점점 떨어진달까... 터미널만 있으면 일단 일은 할 수 잇으니까 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 탈 플랫폼화가 무슨 뜻이에요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 요즘은 플랫폼 가리지 않고 걍 막쓴다고 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아하, 그런 뜻이군요.
<Work^Seony> 집에 가서 맥북 켜봐야 늘 하는 일이 웹서핑, 터미널, 아이튠즈, 아이포토 외에는 크게 없거든..
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 하긴, Seony님이야 터미널만 있으면 되니깐..
<nymph> 개발자를 위한 버전만 공개된거 아닌가요?
<nymph> 돌아갈때쯤 되면 정식 나오긋지..
<Work^Seony> 이어폰 하나 지름
<Work^Seony> 별로 비싼건 아니지만..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 뭔가를 사긴 샀으니..
<DarkCircle> GM이 아니라 정식버전도 초기에 불안한건 마찬가지라 제대로 업그레이드 하려면 당연히 GM 보단 정식이 필요 -ㅅ- 끄덕.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<colton__> 안녕하세요^^
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요,
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-06
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-29
<bhs> 14.04쓰는데 최근부터 자바 어플 한글이 네모로 나오네요..
<autowiz> 네모의 꿈을 보고 계시는
<bhs> 폰트설정파일 삽질을 해줘야 하는건지.. 기다리다보면 패치되서 고쳐지는건지.. -_-;
<bluedusk_x200> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk_x200> 비오는 아침이네요
<bluedusk_x200> 굳모닝 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_x200> 아침부터 영어로 자기 소개 했더니 힘드네요..ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk_x200> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 면접 보셨어요?'
<bluedusk_x200> 아뇨.. 레뎃 오픈스택 교육 왔는데
<bluedusk_x200> 강사가 외국인인데 영어로 자기소개 간단히 시키네요.. 리눅스랑 오픈스택 해본적 있는지 무슨업무 하는지 .;
<Seony> 그럼 교육도 영어로 진행하는거군요
<bluedusk_x200> 네
<bluedusk_x200> 시간이 흐를수록 집중력이 저하되는 느낌이랄까.;
<Seony> 흐... 힘드시겠네요
<Seony> 한국말로 들어도 집중이 잘 안될텐데...
<bluedusk_x200> 아직은 소개 정도라서.;
<autowiz> 나름 영어 잘 하실거 같아요 아하하하~~
<bluedusk_x200> 어차피 제가 알고 싶은건 네트웍 뉴트론쪽이랑 트러블 슈팅 정도라서.;
<bluedusk_x200> autowiz, 그쵸 Seony 님은 그래도 외국에 사시니깐.; 저도 영어 잘하면 좋겠어요. ㅠ
<Seony> 오픈스택은 트러블슈팅이 진짜 힘들죠
<Seony> 제 경험상, kvm이나 libvert 얘네들을 잘 다뤄야되요
<bluedusk_x200> Seony,  그런쪽은 뭐..
<bluedusk_x200> 일단 구조랑 이해는 가니깐 괜츰한데..
<bluedusk_x200> 네트웍쪽은 아예 좀 뭐랄까 뜬구름 잡는 느낌이라서.;
<bluedusk_x200> 원래 네트웍쪽이 좀 취약하기도 했고.;
<Seony> 좀 복잡하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> 그리고 저일하는곳은 운영이 아니라 운영자들이 도입하겠다 하면 가서 컨설팅해주고 설치해주는게 업무라서..;
<bluedusk_x200> 그쪽 네트웍 사정에 맞게 설계를 봐주거나 뭐 그런것도 해야 해서.;
<bluedusk_x200> 물론 담당자가 잘 알고 있으면 괜츰한데......................................................................................................................................
<Seony> 아... 그렇다면, 아주 빠삭하게 도사 되셔야하는군요...
<bluedusk_x200> 그쵸 그게 문제라는..;
<Seony> 저희 사무실에 오픈스택 구축하러 왔었던 엔지니어들은, 정말 네트워크를 패킷 단위로 분석하고 다루는 애들이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> 정작 저는 컴맹인데 ..ㅠ
<autowiz> 대략 저도 디버깅 하다하다 안되면
<autowiz> 와이어샤크 돌려서 내역 뽑아봅니다.
<Seony> autowiz: 그래서 오토위즈님은 오픈스택 꼭 하셔야해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 어쩌다 보니 제가 회사에서 네트웍을 두번째로 잘하는 사람이 되어 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 어쩌다 보니 회사에서 네트웍 담당자가 되어 있는 저보다는 나으신듯.;
<Seony> 전 아직 초짜라서 줄상어 쓸 수준은 안되요
<bluedusk_x200> 근데 뭐 많이 볼필요 없어요.. 저같은 경우에 ㅣ2 단에서는
<bluedusk_x200> tcpdupm -vvv -i eth0 arp
<bluedusk_x200> tcpdupm -vvv -i eth0 icmp
<bluedusk_x200> 정도만 봐도 대충은 .;
<bluedusk_x200> 밥먹고 올께용
<bluedusk_x200> 식사 맛있게들 하셔요
<Nymph> 하이여~
<bluedusk_x200> jasonjang, 안녕하세요 (__)
<Nymph> bluedusk: 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> 안녕하세~~~~
<jasonjang> 또 끝 한글자가 빠지는  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> jasonjang, 어케 점심은 드셨는지요??
<jasonjang> 머 대충 했어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 하드웨어 지원이 필요하다는 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> TP-Link 스위치가 글케 않좋은가..
<Nymph> 사람들마다 난리네..
<bluedusk_x200> 스위치는 껏다 켯다만 잘되면 되는거 아닌가요?
<Nymph> bluedusk_x200: 그게.. 포트가 죽고 그래서요..
<bluedusk_x200> -t- 전 전등 스위치 밖에 몰라서..;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~ 김 감자 님 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 네 ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요~!
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk_x200> 안녕하세요 imsu 님
<imsu> bluedusk_x200: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 혹시 안드로이드 어플 개발하시는 분 계시나요??
<bluedusk_x200> 전 개발에 개자도 몰라서.;
<imsu> 뜨어.....ㅜ.ㅜ;
<EeS> 안녕하세요.
<EeS> 아.. 엔터를 누르면 줄 바꿈이 아니라 보내지네요..ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요, 작은 도움을 주실수 있으실까 합니다. 다름이 아니라, 제가 동아리에서 우분투로 작동하는 서버를 관리중에 있습니다. 서버에 메일 기능을 추가 시켰는데, 추가된 사용자 계정으로 xwindow(lubuntu 사용중 입니다.)에 접속 가능한 문제가 생겨서 혹시 해결 방법이 있을
<imsu> EeS: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 저는 몰라서 패수~!!
<bluedusk_x200> 한글이 다 깨져보여서 뭔말인지 모르겠어요
<imsu> 저는 잘 보이는딩;;
<imsu> 아.. 엔터를 누르면 줄 바꿈이 아니라 보내지네요..ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요, 작은
<imsu>       도움을 주실수 있으실까 합니다. 다름이 아니라, 제가 동아리에서 우분투로
<imsu>       작동하는 서버를 관리중에 있습니다. 서버에 메일 기능을 추가 시켰는데,
<imsu>       추가된 사용자 계정으로 xwindow(lubuntu 사용중 입니다.)에 접속 가능한
<imsu>       문제가 생겨서 혹시 해결 방법이 있을
<EeS> imsu: 다시 보내주셔서 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ freenode web irc쓰는데 왜 그럴까요.ㅜㅜ ㅎ.
<Seony> imsu: 언제부터 일 시작해?
<imsu> Seony: 글쎄요... 취업이 되야겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;
<Seony> 취업됐다고 하지않았어?
<imsu> 으응?? ;;
<imsu> 그런;;;;;;; 유언비어는 저를 슬프게 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그랬구나..
<imsu> 쿨럭 ..ㅜㅜ;
<bluedusk_x200> 그러게요 안타깝네요.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk_x200> 전 힘이 없어서.;
<bluedusk_x200> 전 먼저 퇴근합니다.
<bluedusk_x200> 수고들하셔요
<pchero> 다들 주말 잘 보내셨나요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> pchero: 안녕하세요 ^^
<pchero> imsu: 넵 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero> 전 어제 밤늦게까지 영화를 봤더니 아침에 일어나기가 엄청 싫더라구요.. -_-;;
<pchero> 하필 영화가 재밌어서리.. 그냥 자기전에 맛만 본다는게 끝까지 봐버렸.. -_-a
<pchero> 영화 끝나니 새벽 3시..
<newbie> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> Heavensbus, hi
<pchero1> 버그 잡는다고 계속 재현중인데 케이스가 안나오네요.. 허미 미치겠음. ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> pchero1, 힘내시라옹 ㅠ
<pchero1> ㅠㅠ
<pchero1> 재현을 해야 버그를 잡을텐데.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero1> 원인 확인.. -_-;;;
<pchero1> 현재 구성되어 있는 개발 환경에서는 재현이 불가능한 버그였음. -_-;;
<pchero1> 내일 재현가능한 테스트 환경에서 다시 재현해보기로 함.. 에휴. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. =)
<Work^Seony> 이 시간에 안자고 뭐하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 기계 수리하는데 필요한 부품들이랑 그런거 체크하고 급한거부터 정리하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 무지 피곤하겠어요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 벌어먹고 살기가 힘들죠. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 러시아가 점점 미쳐가네요
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/foreign/others/newsview?newsid=20140926104506600
<myobot> [링크 제목] 뿔난 푸틴, '서방 자산 압류법' 맞장 보복 | Daum 미디어다음
<Work^Seony> 한 마디로, 외국에서 들여온 자산을 강제로 뺏겠다는 소린데...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-30
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_x200> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk_x200> 시너지를 맨날 apt-get 으로 받다 보니 몰랐는데 홈페이지에서 다운로드 받으려면 돈내라고 하는군요...
<autowiz> 도네이트 아니구요?
<bluedusk_x200> 네
<bluedusk_x200> 페이스북에 누군가 그리 적어놔서 저도 설마 하고 와밨더니
<bluedusk_x200> 장문의 글과 함께 다운로드 받으려면 돈내라고 적혀있네요
<Work^Seony> 유료로 전환됐다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> apt-get으로 받는건, 유료로 전환되기 이전 버전일 거에요
<bluedusk_x200> 아 별로 안궁금하시겠지만.. 제가 주문한 맥북 배송중이네요..
<bluedusk_x200> 확인해보니 상하이에서 날라오는중..-_-;
<Work^Seony> 공장에서 바로 배송해주나보네요
<bluedusk_x200> 그러게요.. 왜그러는지는 모르겠지만.. 여튼 이번주 목욜까지만 받을수 있으면 좋겠는데..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한국 지사에 물건이 없어서 그렇겠죠
<Work^Seony> 소녀시대에서 제시카 쫓겨났나보네요
<bluedusk_x200> 음? 그건 갑자기 무슨 .;
<Work^Seony> 방금 기사 떴나봐요
<bluedusk_x200> 쫓겨나다뇨?
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/entertain/culture/newsview?newsid=20140930080008776
<myobot> [링크 제목] 제시카, 소녀시대 퇴출 위기..SM·멤버와 갈등있었나 | Daum 연예
<Work^Seony> 제시카보다 더 중요한 뉴스가 있으니, 그것은 바로 러시아와 미국의 이야기라는... ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> <-  제시카가 누구인지 모르는 사람
<bluedusk_x200> Work^Seony,  러시아랑 미국은 왜요? 외계인이라도 납치했대요?
<Work^Seony> 러시아가 점점 미쳐가요 http://media.daum.net/foreign/others/newsview?newsid=20140926104506600
<myobot> [링크 제목] 뿔난 푸틴, '서방 자산 압류법' 맞장 보복 | Daum 미디어다음
<Work^Seony> 러시아에 들여온 외국회사들 자산 몰수하겠다네요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는,
<Work^Seony> 믿거나말거나이긴 한데요, 두 가지 소식이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 하나는, NASA를 비롯한 몇 개의 기관이, 곧 외계인들과 접촉하게 된다면서 그걸 준비 중이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나는 내년 3월 29일을 시작으로 미국에 엄청난 대공황이 25년 동안 올거라네요..
<Work^Seony> 외계인 소식은 허핑턴 포스트에서 나온 얘기고,
<Work^Seony> 대공황 얘기는 머니인사이더 인가 하는데에서 나온 얘기고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://moneymorning.com/ext/articles/rickards/25-year-great-depression.php
<myobot> [링크 제목] CIA Insider Warns: '25-Year Great Depression is About to Strike America'
<Work^Seony> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/22/nasa-astrobiology-alien-search_n_5860714.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Will ET Be Here Soon? NASA Brings Scientists, Theologians Together To Prepare
<Work^Seony> 허핑턴 포스트가 얼마나 신뢰성 있는지는 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 엔하위키 보니까 오바마 대통령이 백악관 참모들한테 읽어보라고 권했다고도 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 예전 제 사수는, 완전 쓰레기 취급했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> -ㅅ-
<razGon_MINILA> 대부분 정부 비판적인 기사를 쓰는 진보적인 성향이 강한 부분이 많거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 오바마가 읽어보라는게 카더라도 들어봐라인거 정도 같아요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 4시 반인데... 일하기는 귀찮고... 걍 집에 가야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<PotatoGim> 네~ 안녕히 가세요~
<Nymph> 하이~
<Seony> 안녕
<bluedusk_x200> 안냥하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_x200> 넵 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<bluedusk_x200> gre 랑  vxlan 이랑 무슨차이인지 궁금한데.;
<Seony> vlan는 아시는대로 vlan 방식대로 네트워킹을 하는 거구요,
<Seony> gre는 그 뭐냐 시스코에서 나온 gre 방식대로 네트워크를 관리하는 식일 거에요
<bluedusk_x200> http://youngmind.tistory.com/entry/Network-Overlay-VXLAN-%EB%B6%84%EC%84%9D-1
<myobot> [링크 제목] 청년정신 :: Network Overlay - VXLAN를 말한다.#1
<bluedusk_x200> 다 읽진 않았는데 나름 잘 설명해둔거 같네요 vxlan 에 대해서.;
<Seony> 아... vxlan이구나...
<Seony> 걍 겉으로는 vlan식으로 작동하는 네트워킹이, 뒤에서는 참 복잡한 구조로 되어있네요...
<bluedusk_x200> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk_x200> 뭔가 컴맹인 저로써는
<bluedusk_x200> .......
<bluedusk_x200> 스위치에서 vxlan 지원하면 vxlan을 써야겠다는게 한줄 결론인듯.;
<Seony> 설마 저보다 컴맹이시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> .;;
<bluedusk_x200> Seony, 여기서 이러시면 곤란합니다 초 굇수님..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 헐 초굇수라뇨... 전 진짜 아주 기초적인 시스템 관리자 수준이에요...  한국에서 일하시는 분들 보면 정말 모르는게 없어서, 저는 너무 비교되던데요...
<bluedusk_x200> 전 한국에서 일하시는분들 겪어보면 정말 아는게 없어서 .. 저도 아는게 없는데..;
<bluedusk_x200> 사실 이쪽 커뮤니티 오시는분들이 좀 굇수 급들이신듯.;
<Seony> 초보일수록 지식인이나 페이스북으로 몰리겠죠...
<bluedusk_x200> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk_x200> 상하이에서 dhl 로 날라오는중인데.. 내일쯤이면 맥북 받아볼수 있을가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 최근 질렀던것 중에 가장 .. 기둘리게 만드네요.;
<bluedusk_x200> 뭐 제가 지른건 아니지만.;
<Seony> 배송 조회 안되나요?
<bluedusk_x200> 해봤는데 상하이 떠난뒤로는 조회가 안되네요
<bluedusk_x200> 일단 업데이트 상황 있으면 메일로 날라오게 등록해놨는데
<bluedusk_x200> 아직 한국 도착했다는 소식이 없네요..
<Seony> 송장번호 있으면 홈피에서 배송추적 가능할 거에요
<bluedusk_x200> 넵 근데 뭐 기달리면서 두근두근 설레이는것도 괜츰하네요..
<bluedusk_x200> 참 간만에 드는 설레임? ..
<bluedusk_x200> ..... 설마 이러니 여자가 없는걸까요?
<igxactly> 음... 며칠 확인 안 했더니 IRCCloud에서 freenode 연결이 한 번 끊겼었네요...
<igxactly> 활동을 안 하면 자동으로 끊기는가보군요
<igxactly>  ##unavailable-pircbots 이라고 메시지가...
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 잠 아니 주무시는 분? #ubuntu-meeting 체널에서 우분투 서버 팀...미팅 방금 시작. 어찌~ 무슨 얘기하는지 구경가도 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 메시지를 지금 봤네요..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 알로하!
<jasonjang> 하하하, 귿 모닝 razGon_MINILA
<razGon_MINILA> jasonjang, 하이욬.
<jasonjang> 즐 점심식사 !? 했어요?  Work^Seony !
<Work^Seony> 네 방금 먹었습니다
<Work^Seony> 체중이 1키로 늘어서, 먹는거 줄였어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예. ㅋ 아 ~
<Work^Seony> 어지간히 먹어도 체중 변화가 거의 없는데, 1키로 늘었을정도면 정말 오지게 먹은거죠
<jasonjang> 아~~~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 2주 정도 관리 들어가고싶은데 그동안 쌓은 식욕을 주체할 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아 ㅋㅋ 글쿤요                   나는 .... 시나브로 4 Kg 약7근 늘었는데...급 변화가 아니라 한 2년새 그렇게 늘으니...이거 좀 감당안되요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 힘듭니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ
<jasonjang> 왜요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 저냥 피곤해요.
<Work^Seony> 말못할 사정이 있으신가보네요
<razGon_MINILA> 의욕없는 나날들의 하루에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 일을하는건지 일이 저를 움직이는건지...
<jasonjang> 그러게 말입니다, 도움이 못되서 미안하네요. ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 그냥 그래서 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 너무 편하게 살아서 죄송하네요...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 전 세계적으로 큰 일이 많이 일어나는걸 보면, 어쩌면 가까운 미래에 큰 일이 날지도 모른다는 불안감도 생기네요...
<Work^Seony> 음모론이 어쩌면 "론"이 아닐지도...
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 홍콩의 지금움직임은 큰일이 날수 있죠
<Work^Seony> 홍콩도 그렇고 미국-IS도 그렇고, 러시아도 한판 뜰 기세이고... 시리아도 그렇네요...
<Work^Seony> 우리나라도 점점 막장이고..
<Work^Seony> 일본은 화산 폭발한다고 난리고..
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 막장은 언제나 막장이였죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 동물적인 본능적인 수비.
<razGon_MINILA> 소비.
<Work^Seony> 색감 테스트랍니다 http://game.ioxapp.com/color/
<myobot> [링크 제목] 看你有多色﹣暴走微遊戲
<Work^Seony> 보통 사람은 20레벨 정도 나오고, 예민한 사람은 50까지 나온다네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 23 나왔습니다..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-01
<bhs> 14.04에 oracle-java 사용중인데 최근부터 한글이 깨지네요.. 같은 증상있으신분 계신가요?
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<bluedusk_x200> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 다음 버전은 9가 아니라 10이라네요
<Nymph> 버전이 중요한게 아냐!!
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 이번 BASH 보안헛점 테스트 해보니까, 문제 있는 걸로 나오더라 헐
<bluedusk_x200> Work^Seony,  ㅇㅇ 맥도 대상이에요
<bluedusk_x200> 패치 하셔야함
<Work^Seony> 네 어제 했어요.  코드 실행하니까 딱 걸리드라구요
<bluedusk_x200> 그나저나 제꺼 맥북은 어딜 헤매고 있을련지 엊그제 상하이를 떠난뒤로 배송추적이 안되네요ㅠ
<Work^Seony> DHL인데 배송추적이 안되요?
<bluedusk_x200> 엄밀히 말하면 상하이 떠난뒤로 배송상태가 업데이트 안되어 있다고 해야 하겠죠.;
<Work^Seony> 방금 재밌는 일이 하나 있었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 직원 4명이 우루루 몰려와서 제 사무실을 두들기더니,
<Work^Seony> "어제 교수 하나한테 오운클라우드를 셋업해주고 파일들을 싱크했는데, 오늘 교수가발표를 하려고 컴퓨터를 켰는데 그 파일이 없어졌대!"
<Work^Seony> 이러는 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 그 교수가 완전 멘붕에 빠져서 엄청 당황했는데, 대체 오운클라우드 왜 그러냐고 그러더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 일단, 백업 저장을 찾아보고 파일을 복구해볼테니까, 교수 컴퓨터 휴지통을 뒤져보라고 했죠...
<Work^Seony> 백업 스토리지를 아무리 뒤져봐도 그런 파일이 없길래, 직원들 모여있는 곳에 가서 MS-Word 열어서 최근 작업 목록 보니까 그런 파일이 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 교수님의 하얀거짓말.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Spring 2014의 약자로 S14라고 쓰는데, 가을학기가 됐으니 F14로 써야할걸 S14에 그냥 그대로 덮어쓴거죠
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 "파일이 없어졌어!"
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> gjf
<bluedusk_x200>  헐 그럼 역으로 교수 갈굴수 있나요??
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그러면 안되죠.  설령 실제로 파일이 없어졌다고 해도, 그 사람들이 저한테 화내는 경우는 없거든요
<jasonjang> 흔한 일 아녀요? (파일 이름 덮어쓰기 실수) ㅎ 나도 무척 조심하지만....
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그렇게 싫은 소리 하는 경우가 거의 없어요..
<jasonjang> 글타고 시스템 관리자 찾아가는 일은 ............ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흔한 일이긴 한데요, 직원 4명이 우루루 몰려와서 제 사무실을 쾅쾅쾅 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 심각한 표정으로 얘기하길래, 제가 "그래서 그거 따지러 니네들 전부 나한테 왔니" 라고 물었죠 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 파일 이름 덮어쓰기는 흔한 일이지만, 글타고 먼저 조사도 않고 집단행동을 하다니...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 동네가 원래 좀 그래요.  게다가 또 이해도 해줘야하구요...
<jasonjang> 예. ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 깜놀 했겠네요. ㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> jasonjang, 오오 제이슨님
<bluedusk_x200> 하드웨어 구매는 하신건가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 아님 기존 하드웨어에 ??
<jasonjang> 참고로 난 Lv23, 쉘 출혈은 자동 페치되어 있더라고요. 4.3인가~로....
<jasonjang> 딴청~
<Work^Seony> 20 이상이면 보통인가보네요
<jasonjang> 제가 McPro를 사도 ㅎㅎㅎ 후앙(ㅋㅋㅋ)을 하나 더 올리지 딴 건 않할꺼요. ㅎㅎㅎ blue d u s k
<jasonjang> Work^Seony, 그것이 아마 모니터+비됴 카드...영향도 있겠죠?! 라고 상상합니다.
<bluedusk_x200> -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 일리있네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 사무실 싸구려 모니터로 한 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그래서 me 2 Lv23
<jasonjang> 시간 제한 있는 줄도 몰랐고요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이건 아이큐 테스트랑은 달라서, 여러번 도전해도 결과는 같지않나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 제 아이큐 테스트 결과, 저보고 천재라고 나온 것처럼요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ <-----ㅋ 100개
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%ED%81%90-%ED%85%8C%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8
<myobot> [링크 제목] Seowon Jung, from Hawaii :: 아이큐 테스트
<jasonjang> 인증 갈무리까지?!
<Work^Seony> 기념으로요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이럴 때 천재소리 들어봐야죠
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐
<bluedusk_x200> 으흐흐흐
<Work^Seony> 혹시 linux raid autodetect라고 나오는 하드디스크 파티션 어떻게 마운트 하는지 아시는 분 계세요?
<jasonjang> 아~ 봤는데.... 그후 기억에 남지 않을만큼 무리없이 쓴 것 같은데요. 일반으로 취급
<Work^Seony> 그냥 마운트 명령어로 마운트가 안되서요
<jasonjang> 시게이트 1테라 외장 하드 첨 받았을 때.  그래요? 흠...
<bluedusk_x200> 그거 소프트레이드로 묶었던 거라서
<bluedusk_x200> 걍 일반적인 방법으로는 마운트 안될껀디요?
<jasonjang> 전 그후  잊었어요. 역쉬 고수 bluedusk
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 mdadm --examine 해주니까 raid 5라고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 내용물을 확인할 수가 없네요...
<Work^Seony> 5이면, 하드디스크 이거 하나로는 안에 뭐가 들었는지 알 수 없단 얘기잖아요
<Work^Seony> 보안 면에서 완전 짱인데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 헐
<bluedusk_x200> 하드 달랑 하나인데 그런거에요?
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 쌓인 하드디스크들 확인 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 하도 오래된 것들이 많아서 좀 폐기시킬까해서요
<bluedusk_x200> 저좀 주세요
<bluedusk_x200> 잘쓸께요
<Work^Seony> 오래된건데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> 1t 이상이기만 하면 뭐.;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 오래된 서버급 제품들이라 250G 이런 애들 뿐이에요
<Work^Seony> Yubikey로 도어락 하나 만들어보면 재밌을거 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이로 모터를 제어하게하고, 유비키 꽂아서 OTP 패스되면 열리게끔...
<jasonjang> 완전 접촉식=너무 물리적이쟎아요? ^^ 저 같으면 (Rpi+motor)+불투쓰 vs 불투쓰...를 쓸 것 같아요. 정전기"도 피하고요...음 이미
<jasonjang> instructable.com 에 많이 올라와 있죠? 유비키,,는 모르겠고요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 열쇠를 쓴다는 점에 대해서는 유비키나 열쇠나 마찬가지긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://instructable.com/ 없는 사이트네요 ㅎㅎ
<myobot> [링크 제목] instructable.com
<jasonjang> instructableS.com  ..............S 가 빠진 듯
<jasonjang> 지금 찾아 봤더니...
<jasonjang> http://www.instructables.com/howto/bluetooth+door/
<myobot> [링크 제목] bluetooth door - search Instructables
<jasonjang> 회로가 단순해서 그런지, Rpi 보다는 아두이노를 더 많이 썼네요.
<Work^Seony> 블투를 폰이랑 페어하고, 폰에서 열리게 하는 그런 컨셉인가봐요?
<jasonjang> 예, 나아가 (예전부터) 차고 문...에 적용을 많이 하더라고요
<jasonjang> 접촉식이 아니고 그러다 보니,  접근식....이라 좀 더? 편하지 않을까~ 역시 상상만. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 음향탐지하는 소나 일반인이 구매하기 쉬운 물건인가요?
<jasonjang> 쉽지만, 정밀도에 따라서 가격 차이만!!
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원 중 하나가 재밌는 아이디어를 하나 줬거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 하물며, 방사능 탐지 = 가이거 계수기...같은 것도 쉽게 구할 수 있ㄴ느데...최근 한국사람이  안드로이드로 표시되는 아주 값싼 방사능 측정기 만들었어요.
<jasonjang> 힌트 좀 줘요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 힌트가 뭐냐면요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모기 킬러에요
<Work^Seony> 모기 날개짓에서 나오는 특정 주파수가 있다더라구요
<Work^Seony> DVD 드라이브에 장착된 레이저 헤드 정도면 모기를 죽이는데 충분할 거라고 보고,
<jasonjang> 씨디 레이져는 않되죠!
<Work^Seony> dvd 레이저에 소형 소나 달고 모기를 뿅뿅 하는거죠
<jasonjang> 그거...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 나왔어요. 어찌 나왔나면...
<Work^Seony> 잉? 정말요?
<jasonjang> 아니 어떤 이가 만들었는데...1년도 더 됐죠. 음.......
<Work^Seony> 혹시 사람 몸집만한 기계 아니에요?
<jasonjang> 상품은 아니고, 자작으로 나왔는데...
<Work^Seony> 테드에서 발표한...
<jasonjang> 아녀요.
<jasonjang> 추적 하면서..레이져로 쏘는...테드에서 봤나?
<Work^Seony> 거기꺼는 무슨 영상 표시기에 아주 복잡하던데요
<jasonjang> 그 발상은 "추적"이 유효 했거든요.
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원이 준 아이디어는 아주 소형이었어요...
<Work^Seony> 간단하게 되지않을까 하는 그런거요..
<jasonjang> 에쒸...테드에서 봤나부다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 작게 만들수 있겠고, 작게 만들 필요 있네요. 좋은 발상! 인데...소나로 위치 찾기까지는 좀 어려울 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_TP> 안녕히 들어가세요
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 왔더니 가셨군요
<samahui_TP> 오늘(한국은 내일) 윈도우 10 공개되는군요... 이미 리눅스로 다 넘어와버린 입장이지만 왠지모르게 써보고 싶군요
<bluedusk_x200> -ㅅ-
<Seony> http://media.daum.net/society/affair/newsview?newsid=20141001123310208&RIGHT_REPLY=R49
<myobot> [링크 제목] 카톡 '사이버감시' 공포, 설마했는데 현실로 | Daum 미디어다음
<razGon_MINILA> 외신에 나오나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 북한 구테타라던데.
<razGon_MINILA> 중국외신에 나온답니ㅏㄷ.
<Seony> 잉? 왠 북한요?
<Seony> 링크 좀 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 증권 찌라시로 들은거라.
<razGon_MINILA> 중국언론만 나온다고하더군요.
<Seony> 그럼 미국언론에서도 뜰텐데요...
<Seony> 가짜 소식이라고 하는거 같은데요
<Seony> false romours래요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇긴 하는데. 문제가 증시가. 많이 하락해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지진 강도로 치면 3.5
<Seony> 그동네야 소식 하나에 오르락내리락 하잖아요
<Seony> 며칠 지나면 다시 회복하겠죠
<Seony> 전쟁공포 있는 외국투자기관들은 더 예민할수도 있고....
<bluedusk_x200> razGon_MINILA, 안녕하세요 (__)
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 홍콩때문인가?
<bluedusk_x200> 자국민의 이목을 돌리기 위한 루머를 퍼트리는건가요?
<Seony> 일리 있는 얘기네요
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩에 군인 투입도 문제가 되겠죠
<bluedusk_x200> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoda_conditions
<myobot> [링크 제목] Yoda conditions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bluedusk_x200> 이게 단지 등호 실수를 감지 하기 위한건가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 아님 또다른 이유가 있는건가요?
<Seony> 내용을 읽어보니까, 그냥 코딩 스타일의 하나라고 적혀있네요
<bluedusk_x200> =__=
<bluedusk_x200> 감사합니다.
<bluedusk_x200> 제가 미쿡말이 취약해서.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  영문위키는 항상 첫 3줄에 모든 것이 다 요약되어있죠
<samahui_TP> 북측 관련 나오는 소식은 다 중국찌라시 루머라더군요
<samahui_TP> 아니면 미국이 먼저 반응을 했겠죠
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 증시는 홍콩사태로 많이 하락했더군요
<samahui_TP> 홍콩 심각하던데요
<samahui_TP> 지금까지의 중국 스타일이면 힘으로 밀어버리면 밀어버렸지 좌시하지 않을꺼 같아서요
<samahui_TP> 아이폰은 구부러짐이 심해서 좀 걱정이네요. 하나 사려고 했는데 ㅜㅜ 역시 S가 나오길 기다려야 될거 같네요.
<Seony> 아직 표면적으로는 중국이 직접 나서진 않은 걸로 되어있어서, 좀 더 두고봐야할 거에요
<samahui_TP> 삼송도 유격으로 이슈가 되는군요
<Seony> 그거 아이폰 구부러짐은 좀 과장됐다던데요
<samahui_TP> 구부러짐이 과장된점이 문제가 아니라 휘면 돌아오지 않는다는 점이 문제로 보여요
<samahui_TP> 알루미늄으로 가볍고 튼튼하게 만든건 좋은데 특성상 휘면 그대로 유지되어버리는거 같더라고요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그게 6+만 그런거죠?
<bluedusk_x200>  저 사무실 들어가볼께요
<bluedusk_x200> 있다가 뵈요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ 오늘 맥북 받을꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 15시에 배송할려고 출발했데요 ㅋ
<Seony> 오오~
<Seony> 필요하신거 있으면 저한테 물어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 부러우면 지는거다!!
<Seony> Nymph: 얼마 전에 맥미니 $300에 업어왔다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 덕분에 제온 씨퓨 박은 서버는 전원 끄고 구석에... ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 버전이 어떤건가요?
<Nymph> 저는 2011 mid 버전
<Seony> 똑같은거야
<Seony> 2012년인가
<Seony> 암튼 최근에 나온 버전..
<razGon_MINILA> 오!!
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북 축하드려요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 그걸루 롤을 합니다.ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 아직 받은건 아니에요.; 그냥 배송 조회만 .;
<bluedusk> torrent sync 써보신분 계신가요?
<Seony> 그 정도면 이미 받은거나 마찬가지죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> dropbox 폴더를 torrent sync로 싱크 시켜볼까 고민중인데..
<razGon_MINILA> 곧옵니다.ㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 아 근데 진짜 설레이네요..ㅠㅠ 정말 간만인거 같아요 이런 설레이는 느낌.;
<Seony> 놋북 하나가 사람을 들었다놨다하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony, 정말 딱 맞는 표현이에요
<bluedusk> 관리팀 담당자에게 제발 노트북 오늘 도착하면 오늘 내려보내달라고 사정했어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 맥북이 오락기라니 ㅎㄷㅎㄷㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㄷ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 옹
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> 곧 파워출근..
<bluedusk> 이시간에 출근이라니
<bluedusk> 신의 직장이군요!!
<Seony> 혹시 지금 출근해서 내일 새벽 5시에 퇴근하는걸지도... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~!~! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<pchero> Hi~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 맥북에어 배달됬네요
<bluedusk> 아직 제 손에 있는건 아니지만 관리팀에서 수령확인 한걸..;
<Seony> 대망의 박스개봉식을 하셔야겠네요
<bluedusk> 헐 동영상으로 찍어야 할까요?
<bluedusk> 아 두근두근
<bluedusk> 관리팀에 통화했는데 내부 결제 하고 가져가라고 연락 주겠다고 하네요
<bluedusk> 두근두근두근두근
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 몇달 지나면 아무데서나 굴러댕기고 있을지도 모르는데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이미 다음주면
<bluedusk> 아무데나 굴러다닐꺼 같긴 해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 걍 "맥"이 생긴다는 그 설레임일 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그러게요
<bluedusk> 해킨은 몇번 깔아서 써보긴 했지만
<bluedusk> 그래도 뭐랄까.;
<bluedusk> 어렸을때 소풍가기 전날 같은 설레임이랄까.;
<Seony> 인제 개인만의 환경을 구축하시면, 맥에서 못벗어나실지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 오오
<pchero> 축하합니다! :)
<pchero> 이참에 폰도 아잉폰으로.. ㅎ
<Seony> 아이포토에 사진 넣고, 아이튠즈에 아이메시지까지...
<Seony> 아이포토로 나름 친자확인까지 가능합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 와이프 오빠 되시는 분 얼굴을 입력하고 검색했더니 조카도 나오더라구요... 그래서 진짜 아들이 맞구나~ 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이미 폰은 아잉폰이구요
<bluedusk> 아이클라우드를 확장해서 써야 하나 말아아 햐나 고민중이긴 해요
<Seony> 확장까지 할 필요는 없을거 같은데요
<Seony> 아이클라우드에 백업하지 마시고 맥북에 백업하시면 될 거에요
<bluedusk> 맥북 에어 120 기가짜리라서 모잘라지 않을까 라는 걱정이.;
<bluedusk> 뭐 써봐야 알겠지만요..
<bluedusk> 어차피 문서나 그런것들은 dropbox + owncloud 이중화 되어 있긴 하구요
<Seony> 음악이나 동영상 넣으시면 분명 모자랄 거에요
<bluedusk> 음악이나 동영상은 서버에 따로 스트리밍 서비스 쓰니깐 모자라지는 않을꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 동영상은 어차피 vpn으로 연결해서 땡겨보니깐요
<Seony> 나중에 시스템 관리하는데 알면 좋을만한거 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 감사합니다. 알고 계시겠지만 전 컴맹이라. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 근데 맥북때문에 일이 손에 안잡히네요
<bluedusk> 걍 놀아야지 맥북 줄때까지
<Seony> 아... 나도 그런 설레임 느껴보고 싶다...
<Seony> 맥프로 살 때도 그런 설레임이 안느껴지더라구요...
<Seony> 그게, 쓰던 컴퓨터 환경은 그대로인데 물건만 바뀌어서 그런가, 전혀 새로운 기분이 안들더라구요..
<Seony> 돈벌어서 차 살 때는 되야 설레임이 생기려는듯...
<pchero> 오오오!!
<pchero> 저도 오늘 놋북이 왔어요!
<Seony> 오... 뭐 사셨어요?
<Seony> 다들 놋북 지르는 계절인가봐요 ㅋ
<pchero> 아직 모르겠어요. 팀장님이 주문을 해주셨는데
<pchero> 회사 놋북이에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 입사하고 1년쯤되서 놋북을 받네요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 첫 놋북.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그럼 사무실 근무는 데스크탑으로 하셨나봐요
<pchero> 아뇨 개인용 놋북을 들고 다녔어요
<Seony> 잉?
<Seony> 회사에서 직원용 컴퓨터도 하나 안줬어요?
<bluedusk> 좋은 회사군요.;
<pchero> 워킹 홀리데이로 취업을 해서 좀 불안불안 했었나봐요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그래도 쓰던 컴퓨터라도 좀 줬어야지,,,
<pchero> 이번에 취업비자로 전환하고 계약다시하니 새걸로.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어디서 무슨일을 하시는데요??
<Seony> 거기는 비자 받으면 나중에 어떤 경로로 나가게 되요?
<Seony> 놋북 가지러가셨나보다 ㅋ
<Seony> bluedusk: 덴마크에서 일하신대요
<bluedusk> 오.. 덴마킄
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 부러워야 지는거니깐
<bluedusk> ..................ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 오늘인지 내일인지 윈도우 10 나온데요
<jasonjang> 두둥~
<Seony> 내일 나오는게 아닐걸요
<Seony> 제품 발표를 하는 거에요...
<Seony> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20141001053314
<myobot> [링크 제목] MS, 윈도9 건너뛰고 윈도10으로 직행 - 지디넷코리아
<jasonjang> 미국시간 1st Oct 까발림
<Seony> 프리뷰가 나오는거고, 실제 제품은 내년 중반에...
<monos> 네 프리뷰 나온데요
<Seony> 정식 제품 아니잖아요...
<monos> 네 프리뷰 나오면 한번 써보고 싶어서요
<Seony> 아~
<monos> 프리뷰는 아무나 꽁짜로 쓸수 있는거죠?
<Seony> 저는 정식 아니면 절대로 쓰고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럴걸요
<monos> 그냥 구형컴퓨터 굴러다니는거도 있고 하니깐 실제로 제일 좋은컴퓨터는 예쩐 그대로 두고
<monos> 구형컴퓨터에 깔아서 사용해볼려고요
<Seony> 괜찮겠네요
<Seony> 근데 내일 발표라고, 내일 다운로드까지 되는지는 모르겠네요
<monos> Seony: 님 하드 2개를 레이드하면 하나 1개는 소음이 심하고 1개는 조용한데 사용할때마다 소음이 심해질까요?
<Seony> 용량은 같구요?
<monos> Seony: 네 500G
<monos> Seony: 500기가 2개 레이드 해볼까 해요
<bluedusk> bash 쉘 취약점 이용한 멀웨어도 돌아다니고 있네요
<Seony> 0이요? 1이요?
<monos> Seony: 님 0인지 1인지 모르겠는데요?
<Seony>  미러링이면 1이구요, 스트라이핑이면 0이에요
<Seony> 자료를 날려도 괜찮으신거라면, 레이드0으로 해봐도 나쁘진 않을 거 같아요
<Seony> 중요한 자료라면 1로 하시구요...
<monos> Seony: 자료 다 날리고 할려고요 포멧하는 형식으로요
<Seony> 네 그러니깐요...
<pchero> 오.. 확인해보니 씽크패드네요
<monos> Seony: 하드 사용할때마다 소음이 안생기겠죠?
<pchero> 키보드가 이상해서 어떻게 써야할지 감이 안잡힙니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero> 일단 우분투부터..
<Seony> monos: 글쎄요 소음 부분은 잘 모르겠는데요....  더 시끄러워질수도 있고, 아닐 수도 있겠죠..
<monos> Seony: 네 일단 해봐야 겠네요
<pchero> Seony: 어떤 경로로 나온다뇨?
<Seony> pchero: 그러니까, 취업비자를 받고나면 영주권이라던가 하는거 있잖아요
<Seony> 취업비자를 받고나시면 어떤 길을 가게되시는 거에요?
<pchero> 아..
<pchero> 음.. 아직은 모르겠어요. 일단은 4년짜리 비자를 받긴했는데..
<pchero> 어떻게 될지는 몰라서요..
<Seony> 연장 되는 거에요?
<pchero> 영주권은 5년 거주를 하면 신청을 할 수 있데요. 그런데 직접 알아본게 아니라서 확실치가 않아요.
<pchero> 넵.
<pchero> 연장은 쉽게 되는거 같아요.
<Seony> 오... 5년 거주하면 신청할 수 있다니...
<Seony> 아... 미국은 진짜 영주권 너무 어려워요
<pchero> Seony: 어떤데요?
<Seony> 보통은 스폰서가 있어야하구요,
<Seony> 스폰서의 자격도 심사하고, 신청을 하는 시점으로부터 5년 정도 걸리는데다, 될수도 안될 수도 있어요
<Seony> 스폰서가 나선다고 해도, 해당 외국인이 자격이 안되면 그것도 아주 어렵구요
<pchero> 헐...
<pchero> 사실상...
<pchero> 거의 불가능하네요..
<Seony> 불가능한 정도는 아닌데요, 이거 때문에 울고웃는일이 많죠
<Seony> 영주권 있으면 벼슬 행세할 정도죠
<pchero> ;;;;
<pchero> 헐..
<pchero> 미국도 쉽진않네요...
<Seony> 짜증날 정도로 어려워요
<Seony> 저는 정부기관이니까 영주권이 더 수월할 줄 알았는데요,
<Seony> 영주권 스폰을 잘 안해준다네요...
<pchero> Seony: 혹시 미국 거주가 목표세요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 한국만 아님 되요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 으아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<Seony> 그래도 영어권에서 학교 졸업하고 경력 쌓았으니, 영어권이 좀 수월하지 않나 싶어요
<pchero> 언어는 문제가 없으시군요.. 부럽습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 문제 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어 무지 못하는데, 하와이니까 그래도 살아남는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시 재접합니다
<jasonjang> 한국만 아님 되요 ㅎㅎ <--- 정말 정답 !! (뭐 내가 채점이나 평가하는 사람은 아니지만...) 좋아요! *100개
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 아시아권도 좀 그래요
<jasonjang> 부탄! , 어때요? 아시아 최빈...아니, 전세계 최빈국 이라나? 그런데... 국민행복지수 97점/100점만점 이라죠, 행복지수 세계 1등.
<Seony> 거기서 제가 할 일이 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아시아도 좀 글타는 말씀에 발끈 ㅎㅎㅎ 농담였어요.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거긴 전국민이 도닦는 곳이잖아요
<jasonjang> 풉
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 저 맥북에어가 생겼어요-_-
<jasonjang> 왜? 맥프로 아녔우? @_@
<bluedusk> 맥북에어인데요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 농담이고요. 그럼...거쉭이 설치하면 되겠네요!!!
<jasonjang> 왕! 축하해요~ 재밌게 잘 쓰기를....
<pchero> 놋북이랑 http://www.notebookparts.com/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-usb-3-0-docking-station-0a33970/ 요거랑 같이 왔는데
<myobot> [링크 제목] Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon USB 3.0 Docking Station 0A33970 - Notebookparts.com
<pchero> 완전 신세계네요.
<Seony> 오 x1 얇은거네요
<pchero> 그냥 전원 코드랑 놋북만 연결하면 도킹 끝!
<Seony> 레노보 도킹스테이션이 좀 짱이죠
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 키보드 키 하나에 적혀있는 키가 세개가 넘는게 있는데
<pchero> 어떻게 눌러야 할지 감이 안잡히네요.. -_-;;
<pchero>  /, 7, {
<pchero> 요거 세개가 한키에 물려있어요.. -_-;;;
<pchero> 키보드 배열도 우리랑 굉장히 다르네요.
<Seony> 유럽식인갑네요
<pchero> 숫자키 7, 8, 9, 0
<Seony> 유럽식 키보드 저도 봤는데, 정말 어렵죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 요거에 물려있는 특수 키가
<pchero> {, [, ], }
<pchero> 우리처럼 [], {}
<pchero> 요렇게 붙어서 되어 있지가 않네요.. 키보드를 만들때 다른 생각을 했나봐요.
<pchero> Seony: 뭔가 힘들어요.. -_-;
<Seony> 유럽 쪽에는 뭔가 다르게 쓰더라구요
<pchero> 네..
<pchero> 헐..
<pchero> 1/2 라는 표현이
<pchero> 키보드에 박혀있어요.. -_-;;
<pchero> 뭘까요 저건..
<pchero> https://www.google.dk/search?q=Danish+keyboard+1/2&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=GWH&channel=fs&biw=2144&bih=1065&tbm=isch&imgil=GpDUXKXCpGrOZM%253A%253B2dp9bi0OAd6JZM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fen.wikipedia.org%25252Fwiki%25252FQWERTY&source=iu&pf=m&fir=GpDUXKXCpGrOZM%253A%252C2dp9bi0OAd6JZM%252C_&usg=__BgyL3K2SEy3ccTA_mKpEZ0-U3VM%3D&dpr=0.9&ved=0CDIQyjc&ei=dcErVOWTE4nnygPuooCoBQ#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=GpDUXKXCpGrOZM%253A%3B2dp9bi0OAd6JZM%3Bhttp%
<pchero> 왼쪽 젤 위 키
<pchero> -_-;;; 감이 안잡힘..
<jasonjang> s 두개 위아래로 붙은 거요?
<pchero> 그거랑 1/2
<pchero> 무슨 표현인지 감이 안잡혀요..
<jasonjang> 문서처리 때 쓰는 건데.... 1/2 은 0.5
<pchero> 그래요?
<jasonjang> 반띵을 좋아라 하는 민족인가? .........피씨영웅님 말고, 데니쉬 요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 맥북이나 까봐야겠네염
<jasonjang> 대단한 인내심이다..
<bluedusk> 왜 맥북 처음 쓰는데..
<bluedusk> 한영키 전환 단축키도 다 알고 있는거죠?
<bluedusk> -_-
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony: 님 하드 용량이 다르면 레이드가 안되는건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Nymph> 퇴근~
<bluedusk> 저 궁금한게 있는데요
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 애풀 첨에 기본설정 끝나면 뭐해야 하나요..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 필요한 앱을 설치하셔야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개발용도로 쓰실거죠?
<Seony> 앱스토어 가셔서 Xcode 받으세요
<Seony> 용량이 커서 오래 걸릴 거에요
<bluedusk> 아 개발용은 아니구요
<bluedusk> 전 .. 컴맹이라. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 쉘이랑
<bluedusk> 아 기본 터미널쉘 말고 찾아봐야겟네요
<Seony> iTerm 찾아서 받으세요
<Seony> 기본 터미널보다 훨씬 좋아요
<Seony> 음... 근데 Xcode 설치 안하시면 컴파일러를 쓸 수 없을텐데...
<bluedusk> 어차피 코딩할일은 쉘 접속해서 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 ios 앱 개발하겠다고 덤비지 않는한 직접 맥북에서 코딩할일은 없을꺼 같아요.;
<Seony> 맥에서 작업하실 일은 거의 없으시겠군요
<Seony> iOS 말고도 맥에 유용한 개발툴들 많아요
<Seony> 앱스토어 뒤져보시면 생각보다 많이 나올 거에요...
<Seony> 시스템 업데이트도 하시구요....
<bluedusk> 터미네이터 같은게 있으면 딱 좋은데 ㅠ
<Seony> 음... 엑스코드 안쓰실테니, 맥포트는 필요없으실테고...
<Seony> 터미네이터는 있어요
<Seony> 문제는, 맥포트를 통해서 설치된다는 거죠..
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 전에 해킨 쓸때 설치해봤어요
<bluedusk> 안이쁘다는게 가장 큰..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 전 터미네이터 영 불편하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 익숙하지 않아서 그런가...
<bluedusk> 그게 단축키가 익숙해지면
<bluedusk> ..;
<Seony> 아이클라우드랑 맥 동기화 시키셨구요?
<bluedusk> 그거 시작하면서 한거 같은데요..-ㅅ-
<Seony> 앱스토어에서 Alfred라는 앱 설치하세요
<Seony> 절대 진리라고 불리는 앱이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전에 데브씽크인가?
<bluedusk> 그것도 앱스토어에 있나요?
<Seony> 데본씽크는 앱스토어에 없어요
<Seony> 거기 안올려도 장사 잘되는 앱이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어라 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 한 종류만 있군요...
<Seony> 이게 여러가지로 나뉘는데...
<bluedusk> 그나저나 시너지는 어카지.;
<bluedusk> ssh 연결할때 x forwarding 해서 쓸라면 맥포트 깔아야 하죠?
<Seony> 음... 그건 엑스코드를 설치해야할 거에요
<Seony> X11이 엑스코드에서 딸려오거든요...
<jasonjang> 아쒸....리눅스에도 멕 알프레드 같은 것이 있는데, 이름을 잊었네. 렌즈 ?
<jasonjang> 아 자문자답 시냅스
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 헐 오랫만이네요
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 바쁘면 몇달을 안오시네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> LG(아오지 탄광) 끌려가서 막노동 하다 왔습니다
<Work^Seony> 흐~ 그렇군요... 그럼 지금은 좀 나아졌구요?
<yemharc> Android-L 릴리즈도 안됐는데
<yemharc> L 업그레이드 준비를 하는 미친짓을.......
<yemharc> 얼추 정리 됐습니다
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 아이폰6의 영향인가요?
<yemharc> 그것도 있는거 같고요
<yemharc> 이번 L부터 완전하게 64bit 지원하다 보니까
<yemharc> CPU도 바뀌고 뭣도 바뀌고 난리에요
<yemharc> 거기에 메이저 3사 (삼성 엘지 HTC)가 다 L 나오자 마자 업그레이드 하겠다고.........
<yemharc> 어우.....
<Work^Seony> L은 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 지금 안드로이드가 [K]itkat이고
<yemharc> 다음 릴리즈 버전이 L 이에요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 아직 네이밍은 안 정해진거 같고요
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드는 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 11월 초에 릴리즈 된다네요
<yemharc> 저도 딱히...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 근데 일이 일이다 보니 말이죠..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 L은 레모네이드?
<razGon_MINILA> 디저트 시리즈니.
<yemharc> 레몬파이라는 말도 있고
<yemharc> 아직 모르겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> 레몬 파이 될듯.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> LOL
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> LOL에 한표 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> LOL ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 레전드 오브 레몬
<samahui_TP> 리그오브레몬즈
<yemharc> 전 이제
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> IT를 떠나 금속노조에 투신할까 합니다 (......두둥)
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 헉...
<razGon_MINILA> 왜 금속 노죠죠?
<yemharc> 쇠깎는게 재밌어 보여요
<razGon_MINILA> 거기 강성 노조중의 하나 아닌가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아.ㅋ
<yemharc> 금속노조는 농담이구요
<yemharc> MCT나 선반 가공같은게 해보고 싶어져서요
<yemharc> 그래서 최종 목표는 강철 피규어 (......)
<yemharc> 사실 다른것보다
<yemharc> 기술 좀 익혀서
<yemharc> 나중에 3D 프린터를 가지고 놀아보고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 3d 프린터는 아직 갖고놀 수준이 되려면 좀 멀은거 같더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 차라리 오큘러스를 갖고노심이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스는 아주 전망이 밝아보여요
<yemharc> CNC 가공기술 있으면 집에서 RPG-7도 만들 수 있고 (.......)
<yemharc> 오큘러스는 다 좋은데 페북이 인수한게 제일 맘에 안듭니다
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래서 DK2를 취소하긴 했지만, 그래도 페북이 오큘러스 운영은 안건드린다고 했으니 믿어봐야죠
<yemharc> 황금알을 낳는 거위 배를 가르진 않을거라 생각합니다만
<yemharc> 그래도 좀 불안불안 해요
<yemharc> 그러고 보니
<yemharc> 다음주 정도엔 OSX 10.10이 나오겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 워낙에 많은 회사들이 달려들어서 투자 중이니, 괜찮아지겠쬬...
<Work^Seony> 저는 소비자 버전 나오면 사려구요
<yemharc> 저도 개발킷은 별로 살 생각이 없어서.....
<yemharc> 개발하는건 일로 충분한거 같아요 ...............................Orz
<yemharc> 맥북을 슬슬 팔아치울까 하고 있는데
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스가 꼭 게임에만 활용할 기계는 아닌거 같거든요...
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 건설회사들이 건물을 다 지은 상태로 보여주는 프리젠테이션을 원하는데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 아직까지는 가능하지 않죠...
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> 세컨드라이프인가, 거기서 대충 흉내를 내서 보여준다는 소린 들었는데요,
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 쓸데는 무궁무진 해요
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 활용하면 아마 굉장할 거에요
<yemharc> 소형화만 된다면 당장 교육만 해도 판도가 뒤집힐겁니다
<Work^Seony> 의대생 수술 실험도 오큘러스 같은거 쓰고.. 암튼 활용도가 어마어마할 거에요
<yemharc> 애들이 거의 흥미없는 역사교육만 해도
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 오큘러스는 앞으로 전망이 밝다고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리얼타임 전쟁을.............. (순화버전)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저같은 시스템 관리자도 오큘러스 쓰고 허공에서 360도 스크린을 보면서 관리하는 것도 가능해지는 날이 올지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 단지
<yemharc> 오큘러스는 그래뵈도 단순(?)한 output 장비니까
<yemharc> 오큘러스가 보여줄 수 있는 증강현실? 가상현실?을 연산 가능한 컴퓨터가 문제겠죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 당장 게임 3D도 풀옵 돌리는게 가능하려면 돈이...................
<Work^Seony> 어디선가 본건데, 사람의 눈이 8k 라더라구요
<yemharc> 엥 그거밖에 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 4k도 힘들지만, 곧 진짜 리얼이 오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇다네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 오큘러스가 보여주는 시야각이 110도인데, 실제 눈은 130도 정도래요
<yemharc> 사람 눈이면 대충 5~6억 화소일텐데요
<yemharc> 네 시야각은 아무래도....
<Work^Seony> 화소 말고 해상도요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 근데 시야각에서 20도 정도 차이면 큰 지장은 없지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 아무래도 오큘러스 실물을 써본적이 없으니 단정은 못하겠습니다만
<Work^Seony> 네 어차피 시야를 거의 다 덮기 때문에, 못느낀대요
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스를 썼을 때 어떻게 보여주는지 시뮬레이션해서 보여주는 웹사이트 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 그런데가 있나요?
<yemharc> 포탈좀 부탁해요
<Work^Seony> http://vr.mkeblx.net/oculus-sim/
<myobot> [링크 제목] oculus rift simulator
<Work^Seony> 해보면 아시겠지만, low persistence에 4k로만 놓고해도 정말 화질 좋아요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-02
<yemharc> 곡면으로 보일걸 평면에 펼치니 약간 blur 효과처럼 되 버리네요
<Work^Seony> 저거 보니까 dk1은 정말 살 물건이 못된다는걸 깨달았죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐어 초기 버전이니까요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이제 오큘러스랑 MYO랑 RING 같은걸 하나로 묶으면
<yemharc> 진짜 Post PC가 나타나겠네요
<Work^Seony> 시간 좀 내서 오큘러스에 붙일만한 장비 하나 만들어보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주변에 컴퓨터 하는 사람이 없다보니,
<Work^Seony> 얘기를 할 사람이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사시는 근처에는 IT관련자가 별로 없나보네요
<Work^Seony> 거의 없어요
<yemharc> 전 너무 많아서 이젠 얘기하기 싫을 정도에요 (....)
<Work^Seony> 사는 근처가 아니라, 하와이 전체를 통틀어서 한국사람 중 IT 하는 사람은 손가락으로 셀 수 있을 정도에요
<yemharc> 저 있는 가산 동네 자체가...............................
<Work^Seony> 어디든 특정 산업으로 특화된 곳으로 가면 다 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> 이 동네도 관광업 얘기하면 지긋지긋해해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하도 경쟁이 심하고 사람이 많거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하와이다 보니 아무래도
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 립모션은 완전히 뭍혀 버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요..
<Work^Seony> 최근에 유학온 한국 유학생 중 하나가 컴공을 전공했더라구요
<Work^Seony> 시간 나면 같이 하자고 얘기나 좀 해볼까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 좋네요
<yemharc> 근데 유학생은 솔직히 좀 복불복이라.....
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 졸업은 했지만 경력이 없거든요
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇고
<yemharc> 유학생은 진짜 공부하고 왔던가 놀다만 왔던가고 중간치가 없어서요...
<yemharc> 어...... 윈도우는 9 뛰어넘고 10이 나오네요
<yemharc> 거기에 얘들도 OS는 공짜라고 하고
<Work^Seony> 공짜에요?
<Work^Seony> 9 건너뛴건 뉴스 나왔는데, 공짜인줄은 몰랐네요
<yemharc> 아직 확정은 아닌거 같고요
<yemharc> 그 흔히 말하는 '소식통에 의하면' 기사입니다
<yemharc> 근데 아무래도 MS도 OS무료 테크를 타지 않을까요
<yemharc> 적어도 개인에 한해서
<yemharc> 사실상 지금도 그런 수준이기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 그럴 가능성도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 소프트웨어는 무료, 지원은 유료 추세이니..
<yemharc> 뭣보다 MS도 슬슬 MS store 만들었기도 하고요
<yemharc> 아직 활성화나 뭐 그런면에선 멀었습니다만
<Work^Seony> 엑박원도 어지간히 안팔리나보더라구요
<yemharc> 그리고 OS 통합에서는 MS는 끝까지 One source Multi Use를 밀건가봐요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네에서 엑박360 갖다주면 $100 쳐줘요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엑박원이 $399니까, $299만 주면 살 수 있는거죠
<yemharc> 엑박원은 제품의 문제라기보다
<yemharc> 정책의 실패로 보여요
<yemharc> 초기에 엑박 라이브 관련 중고품 정책이나 뭐 그런것 때문에
<yemharc> 전세계 각종 콘솔게임 커뮤니티들이 엑박원 불매운동을 벌였거든요
<Work^Seony> 엄청 삽질했죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 대다수 유저가 불매운동 -> 게임회사들이 플스4로 타겟 변경 -> 유저들이 그거보고 관심끊음
<yemharc> 이라는 악순환이........
<Work^Seony> 마소가 독점하면 어떤 일이 생기는지 좋은 사례가 됐다고 생각해요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 덕분에 소니는 숨통이 트였죠
<razGon_MINILA> it에서 홍콩의 역할은 어떤지요?
<yemharc> 홍콩은.....
<yemharc> 글쎄요. 예전은 모르겠지만 지금은 비주류에 가깝습니다
<yemharc> 일단 중국 본토에서 IT 관련으로 큰 지역들이 너무 많아져서요
<yemharc> 중국 최초로 경제특구 지정됐던 심천같은곳은 장난 아니더군요
<Work^Seony> 홍콩은 금융으로서 역할이 더 크죠
<Work^Seony> IT로는 얘기할 게 없을걸요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 중국이 개방하기 전에는 마땅한 창구가 없어서
<yemharc> 홍콩을 통해서 중국이랑 컨택하는 경우가 많았다고 하는데
<yemharc> 사실 허브 개념이지 홍콩 자체가 IT 특화는 아니었죠
<Work^Seony> HSBC, 스탠다드 차타드 등등...
<yemharc> HSBC 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 네... 허브가 되다보니 자연스레 금융 쪽이 발전한 케이스죠
<yemharc> ATM 수수료가 없습니다 (한국)
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 오히려 싱가폴이 중요하겟죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 싱가폴은 중요하죠?
<Work^Seony> IT에서요?
<Work^Seony> 전혀 존재감이 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 싱가폴이야말로 금융이......
<Work^Seony> IT는 중국/미국/독일/러시아가 초 강세구요, 그리고 유럽 쪽이죠...
<yemharc> 싱가폴이 IT에서 중요하다 보이는건 아마 각종 행사가 많이 열려서 느껴지는 착시에 가깝다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 동양권에서 IT 중심은 대만 중국 한국 일본 인도 정도입니다.
<yemharc> 인도는 위치가 동양이라 하긴 좀 애매하지만....
<yemharc> .....근데 러시아는 동양일까요 유럽일까요
<Work^Seony> 러시아는, 자기네들이 유럽이라고 하는거 같던데요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 싱가폴에 인텔뭐가 있는데. 그건 그냥 공장이군요
<yemharc> 언어나 문자나 뭐 그런거 보면 유럽권에 가깝죠
<yemharc> razGon_MINILA: 인텔은 미국법상 코어개발/개발자는 국외유출 안되는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.  테러국가들 때문도 그렇고..
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 테러국가도 있고
<yemharc> 그 CPU 코어 기술이 아마 국방관련 기술로 분류되어 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 그야 아무래도 CPU 자체는 몰라도 CPU 코어는 안 들어가는게 없으니.....
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 이제 맥북을 들고다닐 일이 없는데
<yemharc> 이거랑 디스플레이 팔고 imac 사는게 나을까요?
<Nymph> 혹시 Bash 취약점 다시 나왔나요?
<Work^Seony> 나중에라도 들고다닐 일이 생기면 그땐 어떻게 하시구요?
<yemharc> 리눅스쪽은 딱히 소식 없고요
<yemharc> 맥OS는 이번 베타 버전에서 나왔다가 패치됐습니다
<yemharc> 그렇긴 한데 진짜 직종변경을 할 생각이라서요
<yemharc> 쇠 깎으러 가는데 맥북이 필요할거 같진 않고...
<yemharc> 성능에 부족함을 느끼는건 아닌데
<yemharc> 이게 디스플레이랑 같이 쓰다보니 되려 공간을 많이 먹더라구요
<yemharc> 스탠드를 붙여볼까도 싶긴 한데
<Nymph> 어제 나왔다는 이야기가 있던데..
<Work^Seony> 음... 사실 놋북이 좀 의외로 애매해요
<Work^Seony> 놋북 하나만 놓고 쓰면 상관없는데, 외부 디스플레이를 물리면 애매해지죠...
<yemharc> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20140925112954
<myobot> [링크 제목] 리눅스·OS X 셸에 중대 보안취약점 발견 - 지디넷코리아
<yemharc> 이거 같네요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 다시 나왔다기보단 패치가 덜 된거래
<yemharc> 거기다 왠지 좀만 참으면 레티나 imac이 나올거 같기도 하고......
<yemharc> http://jmnote.com/wiki/%EC%89%98%EC%87%BC%ED%81%AC_Bash_%EC%B7%A8%EC%95%BD%EC%A0%90_%EC%A1%B0%EC%B9%98
<myobot> [링크 제목] 쉘쇼크 Bash 취약점 조치 - Jmnote
<Nymph> 저걸로 해결안되요..
<Nymph> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hannob/bashcheck/master/bashcheck
<myobot> [링크 형식] text/plain; charset=utf-8
<Nymph> CVE-2014-6277 패치가 안되었네요..
<yemharc> 서버 돌리고 있는것 때문에 고민하시는건가요?
<Nymph> 그게 일이라서요..
<Nymph> HTTP_COOKIE 이용해서 뚤리는 코드도 돌아댕기고..
<Nymph> 심각하네요. ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<Nymph> 뭐.. 괜찮겠지..
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 마루 이야기임요~ ㅋ
<yemharc> 임시방편으로 패치때까지 본이 외 다른 사용자 기본 쉘을 zsh로 바꿔놓고 bash 바이너리를 700으로.......
<Nymph> 뭐 말해줘도 반응 없음.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (=서비스를 접는 조언을 해보자)
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 인동이형한테 얘기해보지
<Work^Seony> 나도 zsh 써볼까>..
<Work^Seony> zsh이 좋다더라구요
<yemharc> bash도 제대로 활용을 못해서 ㅠㅠ........
<Work^Seony> 저도 그렇긴한데, zsh는 bash에 기능을 추가시킨거라, 거의 비슷하다더라구요
<Nymph> 뭐 알아서 하긋죠.. 어짜피 패치도 다 안나와서 할수 잇는 일이 없지만..
<yemharc> zsh 다른건 모르겠고 ls -<tab><tab> 했을때 옵션 리스트 보여주는건 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> bash도 보여줘요
<Work^Seony> ls 뿐만 아니라 다른 명령어들도 옵션들은 거의 다 보여줄껄요
<yemharc> 아 요샌 배쉬도 되나요?
<yemharc> 배쉬서는 해본적이 없어서;;
<Work^Seony> 좀 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> command-not-found는 알아도.....
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 우분투만 보여주는듯.
<Work^Seony> 우분투 쨩~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> bash는 bash-completion이라고 패키지 올려주면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 다른데서 안되고 우분투에서 되는건 명령 틀렸다고 끝내는게 아니라 비슷한 명령이랑 패키지 보여주는것.
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<DarkCircle> 아 뭐 그것도 적절하게 패키지 얹어주고 로그아웃했다가 들어오면 되긴 한데 ..
<DarkCircle> 그걸 올려두면 쉘이 엄청 무거워져서 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하셔요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 대충 환경은 만들었는데
<bluedusk> 시너지가 문제네요.. 돈주고 지르는거 말고는 방법이 없..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 유료화된게 아쉽네요...
<bluedusk> 아님 소스 받아다가
<bluedusk> 컴파일 해버릴까요?
<Work^Seony> 그러면 엑스코드를 설치하셔야해요
<bluedusk> 아 나이트리 빌드는 걍 다운받아지긴 하네요..
<bluedusk> 음
<Work^Seony> 알프레드 설치하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 단축키로 alt+enter 추천해드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 알프레드 없으면 맥 못쓴다고 하는 사람 많을 정도로 아주 좋은 툴이에요
<bluedusk> 넹넹
<bluedusk> 깔았는데 편하긴 하더라구요
<bluedusk> 검색이랑 그런게 다 ..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 뭐 비슷한걸 우분투 쓸때 쓰긴 했었으니
<Work^Seony> 앱 런처만 되는게 아니라, 계산 검색 오만가지 다 되죠
<Work^Seony> 원래 퀵실버라는 앱이 먼저 나왔는데, 그걸 리눅스 진영에서 비슷하게 배껴서 만들었죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 퀵실버가 너무 무겁고 복잡하다는 의견이 나오면서 알프레드가 등장했죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=179739
<myobot> [링크 제목] 오늘의유머 - 텔레그램을 써야 하는 이유.jpg
<Work^Seony> 벌써 갈아탔씁니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 챗할 사람이.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> 서니님 리스트에 안보이시던데
<yemharc> 아 전화번호가 없어서 그런가;;
<Work^Seony> 네 텔레그램이 전번으로 하더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 시너지 그냥 사버리세유
<bluedusk> 그래요 머ㅜ 오픈소스
<bluedusk> 기부한다고 생각하고
<DarkCircle> 근데 그거 사는데 프로그램 그냥 하나 사는데 5달러인지 아니면
<DarkCircle> ... 원칙대로 1license / 1pc 인지 ...
<bluedusk> 그건 아닌듯
<DarkCircle> 아니면 그냥 양심껏 알아서 내라 인지 ... (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 페이팔은 쓴 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요 어떻게 결제가 들어가는지 =3
<DarkCircle> 아 페이팔이 문제가 아니구나 =3 =3
<DarkCircle> 그새 밥시간이 됐네요 ...
<DarkCircle> 난 집에서 일찍 나왔다고 생각했는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ 킁.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 맥에서 스샷은 뭘로 찍어야 하나요??
<Work^Seony> cmd+shift+3 = 전체화면, cmd+shift+4 일부화면
<bluedusk> 헐 그럼 저장은 어디에 돼요??
<Work^Seony> 아마 바탕화면에 저장될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 참고로 cmd+shift+4 눌러놓고 원하시는 어플리케이션 위에다 마우스 놓고 스페이스바 누르면, 해당 어플만 찍혀요
<Work^Seony> 카카오스토리는 나만 안되는건지 요즘 상태가 안좋은건지...
<Work^Seony> 안할수도 없고...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<DarkCircle> 부럽다! 퇴근!
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> osx 에서는 sshfs 없나요??
<bluedusk> 설마!?!
<Seony> 다른 파일브라우저를 쓰셔야할 거에요...
<Seony> 파인더가 맥에서 제일 구린 앱이라...
<bluedusk> https://github.com/osxfuse/osxfuse/wiki/SSHFS
<myobot> [링크 제목] SSHFS · osxfuse/osxfuse Wiki · GitHub
<bluedusk> 이게 맞나 모르겠네요.;
<Seony> fuse 잖아요...
<bluedusk> 맥 어렵.ㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 혹시나 미리 말씀드리지만, zfs는 쓰지마세요
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 어차피 제가 쓰는 맥북은 서버 접속용 클라이언트라서요
<bluedusk> nfs, sshfs 등등만 잘되면 ssh 랑.;
<bluedusk> xquartz도 깔았어요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> xforwarding 때문에.;
<Seony> nfs는 기본 탑재에요
<bluedusk> 넴넴
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 저 수원가는데
<bluedusk> 가서 연락드리면 저녁 사주시나요?
<bluedusk> 전 소고귀!!!
<bluedusk> 는 훼이크고..;
<bluedusk> 일하러 가보겠습니다. 다들 즐거운 연휴 보내세요
<jasonjang> 어쩌죠? 저 실제상황 대전 좀 다녀와야 해서....ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 예~~ ^^
<Markers> stackoverflow 의 소스코드가 혹시 공개되어있나요?
<Markers> ‘ㅅ’
<Seony> 걔네 윈도우 서버 쓰잖아요... 공개할 리가 없겠죠...
<Markers> 짝퉁 사이트가 생각보다 많이 발견되네요 -_- 공개된건가
<Seony> 짝퉁이 어딘데요?
<Markers> 음. http://ask.python.kr/questions/ 라든지
<myobot> [링크 제목] 질문 - 파이썬 마을
<Seony> 저건 짝퉁이 아니라 아예 시스템이 다른거 아니에요?
<Seony> 예전부터 있었어요
<Markers> http://stacklion.com/ 이런것들?
<Markers> 그냥 stackoverflow 보고서 직접 만들었을려나요
<Seony> 맨 아래에 inspired by Stack Overflow라고 적혀있네요
<Seony> 뭐 스택오버플로우 같은 웹사이트야, 그거 하는 사람 몇명이 모이면 금방 만들겠죠?  굳이 소스 공개 하지 않아도...
<Markers> 혹시 오픈소스로 공개되어있나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 요 근래 스택오버플로우의 도움을 많이 받은 것도 있고 어떤 블로그에 보니깐 스택오버플로우에 질문을 던지는 행위 또한 실력향상이 간접적으로 도움된다 머 이런 글도 보고 해서.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Markers> 영어로 질문 던질려고 하니 4시간이었던가 걸렸었는데 영문 만들고 붙여넣기 할려다보니 질문하기전에 이미 관련 질문이 뜨더군요 -_-; 덕분에 한방에 해결한.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> Hi
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 하루종일 정신 없네요..
<pchero1> PotatoGim: 일이 많으신가봐요.. 힘내세요!
<monos> 일이 없어 매일 멍해서 정신없네요
<pchero1> http://bizn.khan.co.kr/khan_art_view.html?artid=201410021606091&code=920100&med=khan
<myobot> [링크 제목] “휴일연장근무해도 추가수당 없다”···새누리당, 재계뜻 따라 개정안 발의 - 경향 비즈앤라이프- 쉽고 알찬 생활 경제 뉴스
<pchero1> 주당 근로시간 앞으로 60시간..
<pchero1> 휴일 추가 근로 수당 없음..
<PotatoGim> 헐...
<PotatoGim> 원래 저렇게 하는거 아니었나요?
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 법으로 보호해서 대놓고 하겠단거죠
<pchero1> 대기업..
<pchero1> 특히 삼성, 현대 같은 곳들
<pchero1> 그리고 공장 근로자들
<pchero1> 그리고 IT..
<pchero1> 특히 공장같은 곳들은 근로시간에 민감하거든요. 시간당 산출물이 그나마 확실하니까..
<pchero1> 그래서 추가 근무하면 꼬박꼬박 추가 근무 수당(잔업 수당)이 나오는데
<pchero1> 이제는 그것들 다 짜르겠다는 심산이네요.
<Seony> 그렇기도 하죠....
<pchero1> 원래 공장이든 뭐든 잔업수당이 나와야 하는건데.
<pchero1> 에효..
<pchero1> 노동법이 강해져야 모든 근로자들이 혜택을 보는데 이건 뭐 .... 답이 없네요...
<Seony> 점점 세상이 영화처럼 되가네요
<DarkCircle> ᅲbluedusk, 린돌사마는 언제 -0-;
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 취업은 외국으로 (...)
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<pchero1> cartes9: 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<cartes9> pchero1, 넵
<autowiz> 안녕들 하셨었어요?  (_ _)
<drake_kr> 크앙
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 툼레이더 리붓 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 네 스토리가 재밌어요
<drake_kr> 엘라스틴쩌네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 동영상으로 보신 거에요?
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 괜찮은편이라
<drake_kr> 그냥 풀옵이요
<Work^Seony> 아... 게임으로 플레이하신거군요
<Work^Seony> 플레이타임이 좀 짧긴 해도 재밌죠
<drake_kr> 핏물들어갔다 나왔는데 머리가 휘날려요
<drake_kr> 모든 리소스를 라라의 머리에 집중한 느낌이에요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 딱
<drake_kr> 아저씨들을 위한 게임이죠
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  리니지처럼 클릭만으로 되는 게임은 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 노인네 말구요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-03
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDd8-O6scAQ 이회사 좋네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 휴일이라 그런지 하루종일 아무도 안나오네요
<pchero1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 오늘 개천절이죠?
<monos> 네 개천절이요 내일은 토요일 모래는 일요일
<monos> 3일 연휴로 노시는분들 많을듯
<drake_kr> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EC%8A%A4%ED%8C%80(%ED%94%8C%EB%9E%AB%ED%8F%BC)
<pchero1> 지름신이 강림할 시간인가요.. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직 하나도 안 질렀어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사랑합니다.
<autowiz> 지름신님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 하드 ATA2 500기가 2개 레이드 하면 속도가 1개 쓸때 보다 더 빨라 지죠?
<autowiz> 보통은 빨라지지요
<monos> autowiz: 제가 레이드 한번도 안해봤는데
<monos> #mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb2#mount -t ext3 /dev/md0 /data
<monos> 이렇게 하면 되나요?
<monos> autowiz: http://happywithu.com/?mid=linux&document_srl=953&sort_index=readed_count&order_type=asc
<monos> autowiz: 이거 보고 할려고 하는데 이렇게 하면 되나요?
<autowiz> 하드웨어 레이드 말고는 저도 잘 안해봐서 ;;;
<monos> autowiz:  하드웨어로 레이드 하는건 바이오스에서 있는거에요?
<autowiz> 단순 소프트웨어 레이드 가 있구요, 하이브리드 라고 해서 메인보드 칩셋정도가 지원하는 것도 있구요.
<autowiz> 젤 좋은건 레이드 전용 카드가 있는 환경이 되겠습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 저는 아무것도 없어서 리눅스에서 소프트웨어로 할려고 하는데요
<monos> autowiz:  mdadm 이게 맞는지 잘모르겠네요
<monos> 검색해서 해보다 안되면 나중에 다른분 오면 물어봐야 겠네요
<autowiz> lvm 도 있고 md 도 있고 dm 도 있습니다. 직접 몇번 해보시는게 젤 좋은 방법이지요
<monos> autowiz: 1번 500기가 하드에 리눅스가 깔렸는데 2번 500기가 하드랑 소프트웨어 적인 레이드가 가능한가요?
<autowiz> 보통은 레이드 묶으면서 자료가 지워집니다.
<monos> autowiz: 그러면 리눅스가 날아가서 부팅이 안되겠군요
<monos> 좀더 알아보고 실행에 옴겨야 겠어요 autowiz 님 감사합니다.
<autowiz> vmware에서 이런저런 테스트 많이 해보시는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 토요일이라서 다들 계시는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 음
<LYUSO_THINK> 여러가지 하다보니 요즘 정신없네요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 회사일이에요? 개인적인 일이에요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 회사를 못들어가니 아무래도 외주나 개인적인 일이 많네요. ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 운전면허 취득을 위한 공부도 그렇구요.
<Work^Seony> 아 운전면허...
<LYUSO_THINK> 2종 소형을 따고 오토바이를 몰며 다닐꺼에요!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 오토바이요
<LYUSO_THINK> 목표는 CBR 1000RR 입니다만 지금은 아주 예전에 나온 VC125 를 가지고 연습하고 있고 당분간은 아마 그게 애매가 되지 않을 까 싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 중형 오토바이군요... cbr 1000이면 가격이 꽤 하겠네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국에서는 1990만원에 판매되고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 왠만한 차 한대값이군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 아무래도... ㅎㅎ 그래도 오토바이 역시 일단은 이륜차이기도 하고, 다르게는 그 만큼 지향점이 다르다보니까요.
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 $15,000 미만인 것 같네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 허허....... 아무래도 한국이니까요. ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래도 다른회사들 처럼 2500만원 3100만원 4000만원이 아니라 1990만원이니.... 허허
<Work^Seony> 제 목표는 렉서스 IS 250입니다 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 디자인이 상당히 도발적인 세단인데 옵션은 어떻게 생각하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  여기는 옵션을 골라서 사는게 아주 어려워서, 파는 것 중 그나마 나은걸 사야죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요..... ㅎㅎ 열심히 모으셔서 드림카 장만하셨으면 좋겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ES는 사면 안되는 모델이고, GS는 좀 크고 비싸고...
<Work^Seony> IS가 가격이 저렴하고 사이즈도 작은게 딱 좋은거 같더라구요..
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅎㅎㅎ 저런것도 왠지 그림의 떡이네요.
<Work^Seony> 많이 안비싸요.  $32,000 에서 $35,000 사이에요
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 만약 가능하다면 4륜차 중에서는 쉐보레 실버라도 등의 차량이 끌립니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> MSRP 2만부터는 허허허허.....=ㅅ=
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무리 한국이라고 하더라도, 픽업트럭은 직업적인 면에서나 제가 일하는 면에서 필요해 보이더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 토요타 코롤라 같은 차들이 $15,000 정도 하는데, 사실 그런 차들이 고장도 안나고 오래 타긴 해요...
<Work^Seony> 픽업트럭 완전 죽이죠...
<Work^Seony> 멋있어요
<Work^Seony> 승차감도 좋고...
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐랄까 한국의 포터나 봉고는 오프로드 주행성이 매우 떨어지잖아요.
<Work^Seony> http://media4.s-nbcnews.com/i/streams/2013/November/131107/8C9623577-131107-toyoyta-tacoma-3p.jpg
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇다고 SUV 는 적제가 문제라.... 둘을 합치니 픽업이 가장 나은거같았어요.
<Work^Seony> 이 모델이 제가 사고싶은 모델이긴 해요
<LYUSO_THINK> 하이럭스 비슷하게 생겼네요.
<Work^Seony> 토요타 타코마에요
<Work^Seony> 2도어는 적재공간이 넓죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 타코마는 처음 들은 모델이네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  토요타에서 나오는 대표적인 픽업트럭인데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 한국에서는 픽업류가 거의 정말 안팔리다보니까 정보가 좀 적죠...
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 디자인도 괜찮고, 승차감도 괜찮고... 뭐 여러모로 다 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 차가 너무 커서 운전하기는 좀 불편하죠...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아마 국내 유통중인 픽업류중 유일한게 쌍용자동차의 코란도 스포츠이고, 나머지 돌아다니는 픽업은 미국에서 사다가 배로 운반해 들여옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 픽업류들이 다들 중형버스 이상 크기어서 운전은 힘들죠.
<Work^Seony> 미국 픽업트럭들이 전부 휘발유라서, 기름값이 꽤 들거에요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 다만 실버라도 모델에서는 디젤 옵션이 있더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국의 경우 유류세 특성상 휘발유보다 경유가 더 저렴하다보니 디젤차를 아마 생각하게 될 것으로 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 류소님도 관심사나 하는 일이나, 외국 나오면 아마 더 편하고 재밌게 할텐데 아쉽겠어요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 나갈 돈도 없고 아무래도 이미 시기가 늦었죠. ㅋㅋㅋ......
<Work^Seony> 안늦었어요.  저는 30살에 나왔는데요...
<Work^Seony> 30살에 나와서 너무나도 후회한 게, 딱 3년만 더 빨리왔으면 하는 거였어요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 하루라도 더 빨리 나갈수록 좋으니까요.
<Work^Seony> 오히려 어릴 때 오면 더 안좋아요.  정신상태가 해이하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 추세를 보면 28세 전후로 이제 영주권이나 장기체류비자의 발급에 쓰레드솔드가 되고 있습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 정신상태라 ㅋㅋㅋ.... 안놀고 열심히 해야지요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 여동생이 저한테 좋은 대학은 가고싶은데 집에 돈이 없다고 직업햑교를 가는게 맞을 것으로 보인다 그러더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 나이 먹고 와도 노는 사람들 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 돈 벌러 온건지, 공부하러 온건지 분간이 안가는 사람들 많아요
<Work^Seony> 돈을 쉽게 버니까, 그만큼 쉽게 쓰게되고 그러다보면 공부는 이제 뒷전이고..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠..... 음 그런데 해외에 일찍 나가게 된다면 왠지 기러기아빠가 될 느낌이라서 그것도 미묘해요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국에 계시는 IT하시는 분들한테 꼭 해드리고 싶은 얘기가,
<Work^Seony> 하루라도 빨리 나오세요 에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 얼마나 편하게 일하는지 다들 몰라서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 이미 나라가 디스토피아에요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 탈출이라고 하면 맞는 말일 거 같은데, 음 저는 저보단 누나나 여동생을 먼저 해외로 보내고싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  가장 빨리 성공할 수 있을 것 같은 사람이 먼저 나와서 자리를 잡고,
<Work^Seony> 그리고 하나씩 부르는 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 여성분들일수록 더 유혹이 많아요
<Work^Seony> 돈을 더 쉽고 많이 벌거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇긴 하죠......
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐랄까 유학이라도 보내보고싶은게 제 마음인데
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 돈 없어도 유학은 다 할 수 있어요.  마음을 어떻게 먹느냐가 다를 뿐....
<LYUSO_THINK> 네.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 저한테도 기회가 좀 있었으면 좋겠네요. 이성적으로는 이미 늦었구나 생각하지만서도 ㅋㅋㅋ 개인적으로는 저도 여러군데 다녀보고싶고 일도 재대로 해보고싶고 공부도 하고싶고 그렇죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 다른 사람들이 봤을 때 좀 황당했던게,
<Work^Seony> 결혼하고 몇달 안되서 그것도 직장 나름 안정적이었는데, 느닷없이 나 유학 가야겠다 라고 마음 먹고 몇달 만에 바로 떠났었죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇게 결정할 수 있으면 좋겠어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 고등학교 하나 마음대로 선택 못해보고 그 돈 때문에 언제나 그렇게 못하고 지냈는데 지금와서도 이사 하나 마음대로 못가고 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 고등학교 때부터 결혼 전까지 돈 때문에 고생했던 기억 뿐이... ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래도 돈만 문제면 어떻게든 벌어서 해결하겠는데, 친척들이 어떻게든 붙잡아 대면 답이 없더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어디로 숨어버리면 흥신소나 사설탐정 써서 찾아내고 어떻게든 자기들 주변에 구속하는데다 잘 되는 모든것을 막아대니까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 보일러 고장나서 가스보일러 신설하겠다(관련 자격이 있어서 제가 사서 설치까지 다 가능해요.)하니까 집에 찾아와서 다 엎어놓고 가죠. 자신들은 편리하게 도시가스 받아다가 가스보일러 쓰면서.
<LYUSO_THINK> 매일매일 그렇게 제 행동 하나하나가 통제되니까 이제 뭘 해도 저는 무리겠다 싶더라구요. 그래서 아 유학을 갈꺼면 누나나 여동생을 먼저 국외로 탈출시키자 이게 맞는거같아요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 나가려고 하면 올라가는 버스를 폭파시켜서라도 저를 자기네들 아래에 둘려고 하는 사람들이라 무리입니다. ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 면허 딴다는것도 돈없는데 무슨 면허냐 그러는거 남일에 신경쓰지 말라고 무력행사까지 하고나서야 면허따는거에 간섭을 안하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 그런거에요. 이미 학업하던 시절부터 늦은거죠. ㅋㅋㅋ 대학도 공장가라는거 거의 발악을 해서 간건데 결국 돈문제에 뒷말 엄청 나와서 자퇴하고
<LYUSO_THINK> 그저 차악을 골라서 선택하는 게 일상의 연속인데 이거라도 해야죠.
<Work^Seony> 그나마 외국으로 나오면, 찾지는 못하겠네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 외국 나가면 못찾겠죠..... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 식구들 외국 보내야겠다고 마음 먹게되면, 혹시나 제 상담이 필요하면 얘기하세요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 알겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 든든하네요.
<Work^Seony> 외국에 나와있다보니 별별 한국사람들을 다 만나게 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<mLyuso> 그렇군요.... 아무래도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아 계시는군요
<Work^Seony> 저야 일하는 날이니 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 미국도 마찬가지겠지만
<ipeter> 인력이 퍼포먼스가 잘 안나오면
<ipeter> 평이 안좋게 나겠쬬?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 면접이 까다롭잖아요
<ipeter> 그러게요
<ipeter> 미국 면접 하는거 보니까
<ipeter> 코딩도 시키고
<ipeter> 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 코딩만 시키는 정도가 아니에요..
<ipeter> ??
<mLyuso> 저는 오늘도 열심히 운전연습을 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 각종 알고리즘에 문제해결 능력을 보거든요..
<Work^Seony> 구글이나 페북은 전화로 코딩 시키는데에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> mLyuso: 안전운전하세요..!
<mLyuso> 좋은 아침 되세요. ㄹㅎ
<mLyuso> 네넵
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<mLyuso> 넵넵
<ipeter> 알고리즘...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님도 그 직장 들어가실때 그런거 했나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  저는 프로그래밍 하는 포지션이 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 시스템 엔지니어링..
<Work^Seony> 대신, 네트워킹에 대한 이해도를 물을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면 tcp/ip나 패킷 헤더 등등..
<ipeter> 그런거 하셨겠군요...
<Work^Seony> vlan, osi 레이어..
<Work^Seony> 평소에도 코딩할 일이 거의 없어요
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 지금
<ipeter> 야구 포스트 시즌하네요
<ipeter> 메이저리그요
<ipeter> 제가 좋아하는 샌프란시스코 자이언츠경기 하네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 미국 본토로는 가고 싶은 생각 없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 기회만 되면 가보고는 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 학교에서 영주권 스폰 해주면 안갈 거에요
<ipeter> =_= 저도 그 입장이면 그럴듯 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 여기가 완전 철밥통이거든요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 느낌이 와요.
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 짤리지도 않잖아요
<ipeter> =_=
<Work^Seony> 딱 한 가지 단점이라면, 수입이 적다는거...
<ipeter> 헐
<Work^Seony> 취미생활로 사이드잡 뛰어서 해결지어야죠
<ipeter> 써니님이 받으시는 급여가 적은가요?
<Work^Seony> 실리콘 밸리에서 일하시는 분들이랑 비교하면 적은 편이죠.  게다가 하와이 생활비가 비싼 것도 있구요...
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 실리콘밸리 급여가 많은가요?
<ipeter> =_=
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 모르시는군요...
<Work^Seony> 거기는 제가 들은 바로는, 십만불에서 시작한다더라구요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Work^Seony> 물론 세금도 많고 세율도 높으니만큼 떼가는게 많긴하겠지만,
<ipeter> 하와이는 조금 낮게 시작하나요?
<Work^Seony> 그래도 손에 쥐어주는 액수가 남들보단 훨씬 많으니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 조금 낮은게 아니라 많이 낮아요
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽긴요.  저는 실리콘밸리에 계시는 분들이 더 부러워요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수로 있던 사람, 여기 그만두고 실리콘밸리 갔는데요,
<ipeter> 헉
<Work^Seony> recruit 메일이 너무 많이 와서, linkedin 계정 닫아야겠다고 할 정도에요
<ipeter> 아직도 실리콘 밸리는
<ipeter> 인력이 많이 부족한 편이군요?
<Work^Seony> 어느정도냐면요,
<Work^Seony> 제 전 사수가 갔던 그 회사는, 올해 말까지 1주일에 3명씩 고용하는 중이래요
<ipeter> 압소사
<ipeter> 열심히 해야겠네요
<ipeter> 아. 전 직장에서 바보수준이예요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아는게 너무 없어서 못알아듣는것도 많구요
<ipeter> 일단 배우는건 많네요
<Work^Seony> 고생은 해도 많이 배우는게 좋긴 하죠
<ipeter> 지금 아쉬운건 컴퓨터 공부를 하기 어려운점..?
<ipeter> 주로 영어공부를 해야하니까요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어서 토플을 끊내야하는데..벅차네요
<ipeter> 공부하러 가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 행운을 빌어주세요\
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjHiC0mt4Ts
<Work^Seony> 이게 그래픽이라네요
<autowiz> 와우 정말 대박이네요
<Work^Seony> 어마무시하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 .. 제가 잠든 사이 많은 대화가 오고 갔네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아주많이는 아니지만...
<autowiz> 피터님요즘 완전 열심히 사시고 계시네요 .. 저도 각성좀 해야할듯 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지금도 일주일에 집에는 2~3일 들어갈까 말까 거의 사무실에서 살다싶이 하는데
<autowiz> 일이 너무많아서 개인 공부할 시간이 별로 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 무지 바쁘시네요
<autowiz> 나름 편할땐 2~3일 씩 혹은 일주일씩 일이 없어서 , 하루종일 개인 할거 하다가
<autowiz> 20분정도 df 쳐주고 퇴근하는데 요즘은 아주 끊이지않고 일이 생겨서요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-04
<autowiz> 일은 살아있을만큼만 힘들어도 되는데 , 그에 상응하는 돈이나 좀 받았으면 싶어집니다 ^^
<autowiz> 서. 니 . 님 거기 날씨는 좀 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 그러게요... 돈이라도 좀 주면서 해야하는데...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 아직도 더워요
<Work^Seony> 원래 이맘때쯤 되면 무지 시원하거든요..
<autowiz> 여전히 비도 많이 오나요?
<Work^Seony> 무역풍이 안분다고 하네요...
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 비는 잘 안와요
<autowiz> 아참 비는 잘 안오는군요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 그렇게 더운 곳도 아니긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 저야 물밖을 못나가봐서 모르지만.. 플로리다 라던가
<autowiz> 그런곳이랑 하와이랑 날씨를 비교하자면 어떨까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 플로리다 살던 분들이 얘기하기로는,
<Work^Seony> 플로리다는 비가 좀 더 많이 온다네요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 비가 거의 안와요
<autowiz> 정말이지 축복받은곳에 가시는거 같아요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 나름 고생했답니다
<autowiz> 했답니다 라는건 이제 괜찮아지셨다는건가요?. 수고많으셨습니다. 축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈 없이 유학을 왔었거든요
<Work^Seony> 알바하고 그러면서 학교 다녔었죠..
<autowiz> 어릴때부터 외국나가서 살고 싶었는데 , 이젠 조금씩 개을러지고 겁도 나는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 사실, 2년만 마치고 돌아오려고 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 더 대책이 없었죠
<autowiz> 조금 다른이야기 입니다만 osi 7 layer 는 실컷외웠는데도 몇달지나니 가물가물 해지네요ㅎㅎ 갑자기 물어보면 햇갈릴듯합니다.
<autowiz> 재순님은 무조건 이것저것 재지말고 나가보라는데
<Work^Seony> 네 그게, 이것저것 재면 못나가거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 사람들이, 실패를 두려워하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 나갔는데 안되면 어쩌지 그런 생각..
<autowiz> 막상 그러기도 싶지않아요 . 실패가 두렵다기보다. 아무래도 몇달 몇년은 지금보다 수입이 줄어드니까
<autowiz> 지금당장 지출되는 돈들이 있어서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 미래를 생각해서 나가는 거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 다시 돌아올 생각하면 오히려 더 안되요
<Work^Seony> 배수진을 치고, 돌아가면 끝이라는 생각을 가져야죠...
<Work^Seony> 좀 극단적이긴 해도, 그렇게 생각 안하면 해이해져요
<autowiz> 좀더 일찍 서니님을 만났더라면 이미 서니님 동내에 가서 살고 있을지도 몰랐을거 같아요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 지금도 늦지않았어요.  나중엔 진짜로 못와요
<autowiz> 외국대학 안가고 바로 취업하는 방법은 없는지 찾아보고 있어요 , 뭐 그전에 시킬도 좀더 쌓아야만 하고
<autowiz> 영어 공부도 해야하겠지만
<Work^Seony> 제 블로그 글들 읽어보셨죠?
<autowiz> 전부다는 아직 이고 몇개만요
<Work^Seony> 취업에 관한 글 혹시 보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4%EC%9D%98-%EC%8B%A4%EC%B2%B4-3-%EC%9C%A0%ED%95%99%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%EC%B7%A8%EC%97%85%EA%B9%8C%EC%A7%80
<Work^Seony> 혹시 안보셨으면 보세요
<autowiz> 서니님이 계셔서 이런저런 얘기도하고 도움도 많이 됩니다. 늘 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요...
<autowiz> 거긴 식사는 보통 어떤걸로 드세요?
<Work^Seony> 밥이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야식은? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 인종의 대부분이 아시아 계통이라서, 대부분 쌀밥을 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 어느 식당을 가던, 밥 달라면 다 줘요
<autowiz> 서니님만 밥드시나요? 다른분들도 주식이 밥인가요? 갑자기 배가고프니까 먹을게 궁금해져서 하하
<Work^Seony> 본토에서 온 백인들의 경우는 매일 먹진 않겠지만, 그래도 일상 생활 중 반은 쌀 먹을걸요
<Work^Seony> 제 보스도 본토에서 온 백인인데, 가끔 쌀밥 먹더라구요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 사실, 백인이 역차별 받는 곳이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역차별 얘기는 많이 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오죽하면, 본토 백인들이 "하와이는 미국이 아니다"라고 말할 지경이겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 인종차별이라던가 생각하면 본토보다 거기가 더 좋을 수 도 있겠다는 생각까지 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> http://www.tastyislandhawaii.com/images10/grindzoftheday/yummys_kalbi.jpg
<Work^Seony> 보통 이런 식으로 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 가장 기본이고 보편적이에요
<Work^Seony> plate lunch라고 부르는데, 오바마 대통령이 하와이로 휴가오면 꼭 사먹는 것 중 하나가 저거에요
<autowiz> 저건 가격이 어떻게 형성되어 있나요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 싼 곳은 $5에서, 비싼 곳은 $12 정도 해요
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실 앞에서 파는건 $5인데, 사이즈가 저거 반정도 되죠
<Work^Seony> 오바마 대통령 어릴때 먹던 기억으로 하와이 오면 꼭 먹는다고 하는데, 당시에는 $2 였때요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 이 얘기 해드렸는지 모르겠는데,
<autowiz> 오바마 대통령 사진으로 처음볼때는 엄청 어려보였는데 생각보다 나이가 많으시더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저희집에서 멀지 않은 곳에 배스킨 라빈스 매장이 하나 있꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 오바마 대통령이 어릴때 거기서 알바를 했었대요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 배스킨 라빈스가 그리 오래된 브랜드인줄은 몰랐어요
<autowiz> BR 31년된거 아닌가요?  : )
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 또 들은 카더라 소문 중 하나는,
<Work^Seony> 메간 폭스가 어릴 적, 월마트에서 물건을 훔쳐서, "나는 도둑질을 했습니다"라는 팻말을 들고 서있었다라느.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 어릴때는 이런저런 일이 다 있을 수 있지요
<Work^Seony> 미쉘위도 몇년 전까지만 해도 하와이에 있었고...
<autowiz> 오늘의 메뉴는 닭으로 정해졌습니다 ㅎㅎ 24시간 하는데가 있어서 시켰는데 아마 이걸로 저녁까지 먹을거 같습니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아직 점심시간이 안됐군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에도 제가 보여드린 사진에 나오는 하와이언 음식을 파는 곳이 있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 가격이... 하와이보다 더 비싸던데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 외국에서 온건 외국보다 비싼게 한국이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Lucy 라는 영화를 봤는데 최민식이 나오네요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  얼마 전부터 떠들썩 했죠
<Work^Seony> 하와이에도 개봉하면 보러 갈려구요..
<Work^Seony> 아 벌써 했나
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 내용 다 읽었습니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 공부는 않하고 졸려서 잠만 잤습니다.
<ipeter> 부끄럽네요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나세요
<autowiz> 일어나 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 통닭 한마리 반 시켜서  주문하고 한시간기다려서 받았는데
<autowiz> 한시간 걸려서 다 먹었네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 배가 터질거 같아요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 피러님
<autowiz> 요즘 회사는 어떠신가요? 피터님은 프로그램도 잘하시고 저는 깜짝 놀랬습니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> 피러님 35년을 기다렸습니다. 피러님을 만나기 위해서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서-니님  이전 사수님은
<autowiz> 실리콘벨리로 가시면서 어떤 포지션으로 가신건가요? 프로그래머? 시스템 어드민?
<Befree> 안녕하세요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 리눅스는 입문이 너무 힘든거 같아요..
<autowiz> 윈도우즈도 쉽지만은 않았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맥도 조금은 ^^
<Befree> 집에 있는 장비 다 갖다 버릴까 고민중입니다.. 거짓말 좀 보태서.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤쪽 하실려는건가요?
<Befree> 윈7하고 우분투데탑하고 멀티부팅하려구요..
<Befree> 이전에도 해서 쓰긴했는데 어제 새로이 설치하다보니 계속 실패가 되네요..
<autowiz> 어떻게 했는데 어떻게 실패가 되던가요?
<autowiz> 윈7 설치하고 리눅 설치만 하면 될텐데요
<Befree> 순서는 말씀하신대로 설치를 했는데.. 윈7를 설치하고 우분투 설치시에 grub설치 실패가 되면서 재부팅후에 grub이 아예 안나온적도 있구요.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈를efi 로 설치하신건 아니시지요?
<autowiz> 디스크 mbr (기본 , 일반) 방식
<autowiz> 2TB 이상은 gpt 방식쓰는데 gpt 디스크로 부팅할려면
<autowiz> efi 메인보드에 windows 도 efi 지원 버젼 설치해야하구요.
<autowiz> 이 상황은아니실거 같긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 우분투버젼은 어떤거 설치하셨나요?
<Befree> 데스크톱 12.04 LTS입니다.
<Befree> 하드는 4개가 설치되어있구요..
<autowiz> 같은 하드에 설치하시나요? 아니면 다른 하드에 설치하시나요?
<autowiz> 가능하면 설치하실때는 disk 하나인상태에서 설치하시는것도 방법입니다.
<autowiz> 손으로 일일이 디버깅 할 수 있는 상황이 아니라면요
<autowiz> 12.04 보다 14.04 로도 한번 해보시는것도 방법입니다.
<Befree> 2개의 ssd에 따로 설치했습니다..
<autowiz> 따로 설치한다라...
<Befree> 근데 이상한점이 sata3_0에 윈7이 설치되고 sata3_1에 우분투가 설치되면 전혀 문제가 없었습니다.
<autowiz> 부팅할때 하드를 따로 지정하지는 않았지요?
<Befree> 따로 지정한다라는게 어떤뜻인지요?
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 부팅은 잘 되는거 확인하셨을거고... grub 나 설치 과정중에 버그가 있을 수 도 있어요
<autowiz> 같은 배포판만 해보셨으면 다른 버젼도 시도해 보세요.
<autowiz> 12.04.4 로 하신게 아니시면
<autowiz> 그걸 더 추천드립니다. 12.04 초기판은 LTS 인데도 버그가 좀 있었다고 기억합니다.
<Befree> 이전에 멀티부팅으로 사용할때는 하나의 하드에서 파티션만 분할해서 설치해서 사용했는데 그때는 전혀 문제가 없어서 했는데 배포판버전을 바꿔봐야할라나요...
<autowiz> 앞서 말씀드렸듯이 grub 나 설치 스크립트에 버그가 있을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 어떤 경우에는 여러 배포판에서 계속그래서
<autowiz> 설치후에 손으로 조치한경우도 있습니다.
<Befree> 14.04로 바꾸어서 해봐야겠네요...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 이번달에 14.10 나오죠?
<monos> 저는 14.10 나오면 재설치 해봐야 겠네요
<Befree> 윈도우는 설치화면에서 나오는 하드순서가 sata포트순서가 아닌 윈도우 인식순서라구 하던데요.. 우분투도 그런가요?
<autowiz> 특별한 경우가 아니면 같지 않을까 생각합니다.
<monos> 저는 메인보드에서 SATA0 부터 인식하던데요
<monos> SATA0 부터 시작해서 1 2 3 4 이런식으로 C D E F
<monos> 이런식으로 갔어요
<monos> 외국도 오늘 공휴일일까요?
<Befree> 저는 윈도에서 인식이 sata3_0, sata2_2, sata3_1, sata2_3, sata2_4, sata2_5 이런식으로 인식하고 우분투는 정상적으로...
<monos> Befree: 님 그거 바이오스에서 조정 가는것도 있어요
<monos> Befree:  바이오스에서 순서 자기가 원하는데로 조정 하게 만들어진 보드들도 있어요
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 레이드 할때 1번 500기가에 리눅스 깔린 상태고 2번 500기가랑 두개 레이드0번으로 묶을려고 하는데 데이타 안지워지고 할수 있나요?
<Seony> 안됩니다
<monos> Seony: 레이드 1번으로는 되죠?
<Seony> 레이드로 묶으면 무조건 하드 삭제에요
<monos> Seony:  소프트로 묶을려면 다른 하드가 필요하네요?
<Seony> 소프트로 묶든 하드로 묶든, 레이드니까 당연히 하드가 필요하죠
<monos> Seony: 운영체제 하드따로 설치는 필수네요
<Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요
<Seony> 그러면 의미가 없죠...
<autowiz> 레이드를 묶어놓고 파티션을 나눠서 설치하면되는데 . 요점은 2번하드의 자료는 지워지는게 당연한데
<autowiz> 1번하드의 자료를 살릴 수 있는 방법이 있을 수 도 있고 없을 수 도 있습니다.
<Seony> 레이드 1이 아닌 이상, 나중에 무쟈게 골치아파져요
<autowiz> 다만 일반적인 방법의 경우 레이드를 구성하는과정에서 초가화를 하지요.
<Seony> 하드웨어 레이드 카드 꼽고 1번으로 두면 괜찮은데, 소프트웨어 레이드에다 0번이면 대책 없어요..
<monos> 소프트웨어로 500기가 2개를 레이드 할려고 하는데 다른하드 하나더 있어야 되겠네요
<autowiz> 그게 젤 단순한 방법이긴 합니다. 추가하드에 자료나 파티션을 옮기고 , 두개 디스크 레이드 묶고 이후에 다시 자료를 복사해 넣는거지요.
<autowiz> 극심하게 성능 향상이 절실한 경우가 아니라면 레이드는 그냥 가상에서 연습만 하시는것도 방법입니다.
<DarkCircle> ?1?
<DarkCircle> 아 봇이 없군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Befree> 봇이라니요?
<DarkCircle> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org
<myobot> [링크 제목] 인덱스 페이지 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<DarkCircle> http://twitter.com/dog_drip_bot
<myobot> 작성자: 개드립 봇, 작성일시: 2014년 10월 04일 토요일 15:00:59, 본문: 어려서부터 '오빠'라고 부르는 여자아이들을 많이 만들어 놓거라, 그중에 하나 둘은 안그랬다면 말도 붙이기 어려울만큼 예쁜아가씨로 자랄것이다. -개드립-
<DarkCircle> 잘되네 -ㅅ-v
<Befree> 흠냐..
<Befree> 저는 또 삽질하는 중입니다..
<ipeter> 써니님 계신강ㅛ?
<ipeter> 음...
<autowiz> befree 윈도우즈용 첫번째 하드에
<autowiz> 파티션을 나눠서 /boot (한 1기가면 될껍니다) 파티션에 할당하고 설치를하면
<autowiz> 쉽게 될 수 도 있습니다. 아니면 리눅스 하드를 첫번째로 해서도 테스트해보시구요.
<Befree> 하드 하나씩만 붙여서 설치해서 나중에 다 연결해보려구요...
<autowiz> grub update 라던가 손으로 grub 항목 추가하시는것도 한 방법이구요.
<Befree> 설치만 지겹도록 할거 같네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 해보다가 인내심의 한계에 다다르면 술한잔하러 밖으로 나가려구요..
<Befree> 헛...
<cheesekun_> test
<Befree> 그냥 되네요...
<cheesekun_> 안녕하세요! XD
<Bosco_> 안녕하세요! IRC에 대한 규칙서를 읽고 있습니다 ^^
<autowiz> 저도 삽질 꽤나 했었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 이제야 기억이 조금 나네요 윈도우즈도 두번째 하드일때 부팅시 좀문제가 있었던거 같구요.
<autowiz> grub 가 stage 1 ,2, 3 로 나눌수 있는데 stage 1 은 mbr
<autowiz> stage 2~3 은 /boot/grub/ 안에 부팅 파일정도라고 보시면되는데
<autowiz> mbr 에서 물리적으로 다른하드로 넘어가는게 안될 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 윈도우즈 부트로더에서
<autowiz> grub stage1 을 두번째하드 mbr에 설치하고
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 부트로더에서 두번째하드 mbr 로 부팅하도록 항목을 추가하는방법도 있을거 같네요
<Befree> 만약에 sata3_0에 ssd 하나만 연결해서 파티션 분할 후 윈도우를 설치하고나서 나머지 하드를 다 장착하고 sata3_0의 나머지 파티션에 설치하면 아무런 문제가 없을까요??
<autowiz> 두번재하드는 mbr 에 grub 가 없어서 부팅이 안됩니다. grub cd 로 수동으로 부팅을 할 수 는 있겠습니다.
<autowiz> 일단 당장은 befree 님 말씀데로 ssd 를 첫번째로 두고 /boot 혹은 / 전체 를 첫번째 하드로 두면 부팅하는데는 문제 없을걸로 보입니다.
<autowiz> (사실 이렇게 하면 하드들 처음부터 전부 꼽혀있어도 상관없습니다)
<autowiz> 그리고 윈도우즈 재설치 할 필요없이 shrink 하는 방법도 있지요.
<Befree> 다시 설치하고 있습니다..
<Befree> 그나마 설치하는데 시간이 많이 걸리지 않아서 다행이네요.
<cheesekun_> 일본에선 Sixel이라 해서 터미널에서 사진 표시가 가능한게 엄청나게 인기를 끌고 있나봐요.
<cheesekun_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q4MwRbsB_w
<myobot> [링크 제목] Youtube video streaming test with RLogin on Parallels over SSH - YouTube
<cheesekun_> 지원하는 터미널 에뮬레이터는 극히 제한적이지만 일본 내에서는 갑자기 지원이나 구현 예제가 많이 늘어나고 있는 모양이에요.
<autowiz> 일단 리눅스설치하면 첫번째 하드 mbr 을 건드리기 때문에 윈도우즈 부트로더가 뜨지않게 되는게 grub 도 /boot 을 못찾아서 뜨지않아버리니까 문제가 됩니다.이런경우 윈도우즈 시디로 부팅하시면 mbr 을 윈도우즈 부트로더 용으로 다시 쓸 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<cheesekun_> 이스케이프 문자를 이용해서 이미지를 표시하는 방식이래요! XDD
<Befree> sata3_0에 80기가 파티션 할당해서 윈도우를 설치하고 이제 우분투를 남은 40기가 파티션에 설치할때 /boot도 만들어줘야 하는건가요??
<autowiz> 그냥 / 하나로 설치하신다면
<autowiz> 따로 안만들어도 됩니다.
<autowiz> 첫번째 하드에 /boot 를 따로 만들어주면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 으잉?
<Befree> 무슨 말씀이신지?
<autowiz> 한줄이 없어졌네요. 따로 안만들어도 되구요. / 를 다른하드에 설치하는경우만 , 첫번째 하드에 /boot 를 따로 만들어주면 됩니다.
<Befree> 아...
<Befree> 입력한줄이 없어졌네요..
<autowiz>  . / (슬러쉬) 로 시작하면
<autowiz> 명령인줄 알고 irc 에서 먹어버립니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 기러기 아빠를 영어로 표현하면 뭐라고 해야할까요? 갑자기 궁금해져서 ㅎ
<Befree> 흠.. 모르겠네요... ㅜㅜ
<Befree> 정말 이번에는 잘 설치되었으면 하네요...
<Befree> 이번에도 제대로 안되면... 있는 컴 다 팔아버리고 노트북 하나 사서 그것만 쓰는걸 고민하렵니다..
<autowiz> 하드 하나에 다 설치하는건 잘 될껍니다.
<Befree> sda에 윈도우하고 /, sdb에 /home, sdc에 swap해서 설치해도 잘될까요??
<autowiz> 예 상관없을겁니다.
<Befree> 실패입니다...
<autowiz> 역시나 grub 가 안뜨는건가요?
<Befree> 아니요..
<Befree> grub은 뜨는데요..
<Befree> grub에서 우분투를 선택하면 정상적으로 진입은되고 윈도우만 튕겨나오네요..
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 부팅이 안된다는 말씀이신거죠?
<autowiz> 리눅 부팅은 되구요?
<Befree> 네.
<autowiz> 리눅으로 부팅하신다음에
<Befree> 네.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 파티션이 active 상태인지 확인해주시겠어요 boot flag 라고도 하는데
<autowiz> 그리고 grub.cfg 파일도 올려주실수 있으시면 같이
<autowiz> 아 윈7 설치하시고 나서 혹시 하드 맨앞에 100mb 정도 되는 파티션이 자동으로 생기셨나요?
<Befree> 아니요..
<Befree> 그거 없이 설치했습니다..
<Befree> 그게 있어야하나요?
<autowiz> 아니요 별로 필요는 없구요.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 정상 부팅은 당연히 잘 되던거겠지요?
<autowiz> grub 업데이트를 해보는것도 한 방법일거 같긴 하네요
<Befree> 네... 확인한후에 추가하드 연결하고 우분투설치 진행했습니다.
<autowiz> 윈7 시디로 부팅해서 윈도우즈 부팅설정 손으로 보면 좀 알거 같긴 한데 . 일단 grub 설정 부터 볼까요? 아니면 다른 하드 제거하고 윈도우즈 부팅 다시 해보시는것도 방법일거 같구요.
<autowiz> 윈부트로더의 경우 자기자신이 active 파티션이 아닌경우 부팅이 안되는경우가 있었던거 같아서
<autowiz> 확인 먼저 해볼려구요.
<Befree> 잠시만요...
<Befree> 방금 설치한 우분투에서 다시 로그인하겠습니다..
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<Befree> autowiz님. grub.cfg찾아서 열었는데요.
<autowiz> 좀 길긴하지요
<autowiz> 쿼리창에 그냥 붙여 넣기 해주시겠어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> root 에서 fdisk -l /dev/sda
<autowiz> 결과도 부탁드립니다.
<Befree> 쿼리창이라 어떤건지요?
<autowiz> irc 프로그램어떤거 쓰세요?
<Befree> 그냥 브라우저에서 접속해서 사용합니다.
<autowiz> 아하
<autowiz> grub 중에서 윈도우즈 부분만 찾으실수 있으시겠어요?
<Befree> menuentry가 "Windows 7 (loader)로 되어있는 부분을 말씀하시는건가요?
<autowiz> 옙
<Befree> 네. 찾았습니다.
<autowiz> 복사해서 여기다가 붙여주세요
<autowiz> fdisk -l /dev/sda 결과도요
<Befree> Disk /dev/sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15566 cylinders, total 250069680 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0cdfb065     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   163842047    81920000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2     
<Befree> 한줄로 나와버리네요..
<autowiz> 부팅은 걸려있는데
<autowiz> 좀더 봐보죠
<autowiz> windows menuentry 부분 부탁드립니다.
<Befree> 한줄씩 복사해서 올릴께요..
<Befree> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<Befree> insmod part_msdos
<Befree> insmod ntfs
<Befree> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<Befree> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0662246C622462A3
<Befree> chainloader +1
<Befree> }
<autowiz> 흐음...
<Befree> 혹시나해서 uuid를 비교는 해보았는데 동일하거든요..
<autowiz> 잘 될 거 같은데 왜저럴까요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> cmd 에서
<autowiz> cmd 가 아니라 gnome-terminal 에서
<autowiz> grub 치면 grub 뜰꺼에요
<Befree> grub설치하라고 나오네요..
<autowiz> grub2 는 어떤가요?
<Befree> command not found라고 나옵니다.
<autowiz> 으음 리눅스 배포판이 어떤거라고 하셨었죠?
<Befree> 12.04LTS입니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 하루종일 고생하시네요 ㅠㅠ
<Befree> 지식이 없으니 어쩔 수 없죠..
<autowiz> 다른 하드 제거하고 윈도우즈 정상부팅 되는지 확인 부탁드립니다. 저도 테스트좀 해볼께요
<Befree> 이상한게요..
<Befree> 이전에 사용하던 보드가 sata포트가 부러져서 동일한 보드로 교체받은 메인보드이거든요..
<Befree> 이전보드에서는 설치하는데 전혀 문제가 없었는데 보드 교체 후에 설치하는데 그러네요..
<Befree> 말씀하신대로 하드 다 떼어보고 다시 부팅해보겠습니다..
<Befree> 잠시만요..
<autowiz> 그리고 grub 부팅하실때 e 누르면 수동편집 가능해지거든요
<autowiz> 거기서 (hd0,msdos1) 부분을 (hd0,1) 로 바꿔서 부팅한번 해보세요.
<Befree_> 동일하네요..
<autowiz> 음냐리
<autowiz> [10-04 19:22:03] <autowiz> 그리고 grub 부팅하실때 e 누르면 수동편집 가능해지거든요
<autowiz> [10-04 19:22:29] <autowiz> 거기서 (hd0,msdos1) 부분을 (hd0,1) 로 바꿔서 부팅한번 해보세요.
<autowiz> 이걸 입력하자마자 나가버리셔서
<autowiz> 간단한 영어는 되시리라 믿사옵니다 ~
<autowiz> 피터님 저 밥사주세요 배고파요~~
<Befree_> 동일합니다... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ls (hd0,1)/
<autowiz> 하면 윈도우즈 파일들 보여야하거든요? 보이시나요?
<autowiz> 아 이건 grub 에서 c 키 눌러서
<autowiz> command 모드로 들어가서해야합니다.
<autowiz> ls (hd0,
<autowiz> 상태에서 탭키 누르면
<autowiz> 파티션들 정보가 보일겁니다.
<autowiz> 그것도 한번 확인해보시구요.
<autowiz> ls (hd   에서 탭을 눌러서 하드정보를 보는것도 한 방법일것도 같네요.
<autowiz> 잘 될 거 같은데 흐음...
<Befree_> 화일은 정상적으로 보이네요...
<autowiz> 윈부트로더 가 문제일려나..
<autowiz> 아 직접 해드리고 싶은 마음이 ㅎㅎ
<Befree_> 있는곳이 어디신지??
<autowiz> 가산동이요
<Befree_> 제가 시간내서 데탑들고 한번 가겠습니다...
<autowiz> 어디서 오실려고 하시는건지요?
<Befree_> 화곡동이요.
<autowiz> 가깝지는 않은거 같네요 -_-;; 윈도우즈 설치할때 grub4dos 같은거 쓰던가요?
<Befree_> 아니요.
<Befree_> 저두 올해초에 가산동에 있었거든요.. 그리 멀지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 grub 내용 편집(hd0,msdos1 -> (hd0,1)  하시고
<autowiz> esc 로 나가서 엔터 누르신건 아니시지요?
<Befree_> f10이요.
<autowiz> 12.04.4 에서는 ctrl-x 가 부팅이군요. 음 제생각에는 그상태에서
<autowiz> 윈7 시디 넣고 복구모드 들어가면
<autowiz> mbr 다시 쓸거거든요
<autowiz> 그래서 하드 전부 있는상태에서 윈도우즈 부팅다시 해보고
<autowiz> 리눅 다시 설치해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다. 아니면 제가 화곡동 갈까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보니까 철산 바로 윗동내 같네요
<autowiz> 그리고 가능하면12.04.4 이상으로다가 쿨럭
<autowiz> 제 놋복에는 아직 9.04 가 깔려있습니다만 ㅎ
<Befree_> 뵙더라도 오늘은 힘들거 같구요.. 집에 혼자있는게 아니라서 제가 가는게 나을거 같습니다.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ ^^
<autowiz> 챗방을 거의 도배를 했네요 다른분들께 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 피러님 ~~
<Befree_> 저때문에 그렇게 되었네요.. 죄송합니다. (__)
<monos> 윈도우부터 깔고 리눅스 깔면 멀티 부팅 되죠?
<monos> 리눅스 깔고 윈도우 깔면 멀티 부팅이 안되죠?>
<monos> 윈도우가 mbr를 없애 버리는거 같아요
<Befree_> autowiz님. 도와주셔서 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 기본적으로는 안되는데 bootmgr 에서 지정해주면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 해결이 안되서 좀 그렇네요 아이고
<Befree_> 약속이 있어서 이만 가봐야할거 같습니다.. 내일 다시 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 좋은 하루 되세요
<Befree_> 좋은 저녁시간 보내세요~ (__)
<autowiz> 아아 피터님 ~
<autowiz> 내일 야구보러 안가실래요
<autowiz> 지인들끼리 갈려고 표까지 다 사놨는데
<autowiz> 한사람이 빠져서요
<autowiz> http://sqlfiddle.com/#!4/9579e/93
<myobot> [링크 제목] SQL Fiddle
<autowiz> 오오 이런게 있군요. 웹으로 oracle sql 테스트 해볼 수 있네요
<jasonjang> 저녁식사 했죠? autowiz
<autowiz> 아니요 안먹었습니다.
<autowiz> 점심때 과식했더니 식욕이 없어서요 ㅋ
<jasonjang> 번개를 한번 ?  ....아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주말잘 보내고 계시지요? ^--^
<jasonjang> 예 BUT 식사를 아직 않했더니 거쉭이 생각이 나서...ㅎㅎㅎ 알았어요. 일 보세요 ^^
<autowiz> 아이고 아직식사도 안하시고 , 어떻게 간단히 한잔 할까요?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 고민중이요. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 잠시..잠수를
<autowiz> 네~
<jasonjang> 윗글 좀 읽고 내려왔시요.
<jasonjang> 화곡동 가산동 멀지 않쵸~
<autowiz> 그렇지요 얼마전에 저 이사할려고 화곡동도 알아봤었더라구요 별로 안멀더라는
<jasonjang> 아~ 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋ 내 생각엔 가까운데, 30분? 자차로...
<autowiz> 제가 생각하던곳이 아닌가요 쿨럭
<autowiz> 아 바로위는 아니고 목동 지나서 군요 ㅎㅎ 완전 코앞인줄 알았어요
<jasonjang> 남부순환로 공항방향 가다가 오른쪽
<LYUSO_THINK> 후우 도로에 다크템플러 모드이신 분들 너무 무섭네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 전화하면서 미등조차 안키고 다니시는 분들 후우.....
<jasonjang> 뭔 말씀 ? 류소
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자기는 보인다고 그냥 가는사람들 있지요
<autowiz> 저도 종종 신호등 걸려서 라이트 껏다가 잊어버리고 그냥 가는경우 있긴 합니다만.
<jasonjang> autowiz, 내 쿼리 안보이시?
<LYUSO_THINK> 오늘 그런 마티즈랑 모닝을 동내에서만 5번 넘게 보네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 잊어버리는 수준이 아니라 쭈욱 안키고 다니시는 그런 케이스같은 경우를 많이 보네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 초보운전자에겐 너무도 살떨리는 일입니다.
<jasonjang> 리부팅을......
<autowiz> 임수 전화번호 아시는분
<autowiz> 저한테 전달좀 해주세요~ ( 010-4211-2359)
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-05
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<JasonJang_web> autowiz  받았죠?
<bluedusk|MBA> JasonJang_web,  굳모닝 ^_^
<JasonJang_web> Hi~ bluedusk|MBA ................MBA ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> 멕뿍에어 ㅋ
<bluedusk|MBA> 헐.;
<bluedusk|MBA> 그게 그렇게 되는건가요?
<bluedusk|MBA> 걍 모델명으로 바꿔야겠네요
<JasonJang_web> ㅎ
<bluedusk|MBA> 식사는 하신건가요?
<bluedusk|MBA> JasonJang_web, 님? 아직 점심 안드셨으면
<JasonJang_web> ë©´?
<bluedusk|MBA> 맛있게 드세요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<JasonJang_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> U 2.
<bluedusk|MBA> 차마 점심 얻어먹으러 가기엔
<JasonJang_web> 그래요, 각자. ㅋ
<autowiz> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> DarkCircle, 트렌지픽스의 텔레그램 한글 번역 페이지가 없어졌죠?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 없어진게 아니라
<jasonjang> 예에~
<DarkCircle> 프로젝트 매니저가 싹다 짤랐어요. 쓸데없는 잉여벌레들 많다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 심지어 저도 잘리고 공동 코디네이터도 잘렸는데
<DarkCircle> 웃긴건 ... 컨트리뷰션 한거 그대로 올라가 있음...
 * DarkCircle ㄱㅅㅋ!
<jasonjang> 공지도 없이? 그랬단 말이죠?
<jasonjang> 이런 씹
<DarkCircle> 내부적으로 이야기가 있긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> 멋대로 짤라버림.
<jasonjang> 어 먹을 넘들이 계신가?!
<jasonjang> 버럭
<jasonjang> 내부적으로 얘기는 있었다고요?
<DarkCircle> 성격이 진짜 뭣같은 사람이 프로젝트 매니저더군요.
<jasonjang> 어느 나라요?
<DarkCircle> 네 사람이 너무 많다고 짜르라는 이야기는 있었어요.
<DarkCircle> 어느나란진 모르죠...
<jasonjang> 영어로 얘기했어요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> Markus Ra <- 요 양반임.
<DarkCircle> 아마 다시 신청하면 받아주긴 할건데
<DarkCircle> 이 사람 지가 짤르라고 해놓고 또 받아줄듯.
<DarkCircle> ㅂㅅ.
<DarkCircle>  ...
<jasonjang> 예에~ 난, 가입하고 보니까...거의 다 되어 있길레...아뇨, 없어져서 안보이던데요?!
<DarkCircle> 가입신청 또 해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> http://www.transifex.com/projects/p/telegram
<myobot> [링크 제목] Android, official localization
<DarkCircle> 심지어 트위터에 공지도 올렸던데 하여간 멘탈이 개쓰레기.
<jasonjang> 좀 글쿤요.
<jasonjang> 가입 않할래요
<DarkCircle> 왜짤랐냐고 반문했더니 "미안하지만 졸라급했다" 라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 장담하는데 한국어 번역 거지꼴날듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 서로 쉬운거만 맏아서 하고 어려운건 서로 버리려고 하고 ...
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국 오픈소스 번역자 80%의 쓰레기 근성을 아는지라 =3
<DarkCircle> 뭐 저도 쓰레기 근성을 보이는 몇가지 프로젝트가 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 용어가 겁나 어려워서 손을 못대고 있는게 있긴 하죠
<jasonjang> 숫가락 만 얹는 사람 있다'는 얘기는 들었우. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물리+음향 쪽인데 이쪽 전공도 아니고 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 언어 전공자? 같은 사람들이 손대다간 엿되는 상황이 생길 수 있기 때문에 차라리 해당 업계쪽 사람이 손을 대줘야 ....
<jasonjang> 예~
<jasonjang> 늦은 시간에 불러서 미안했어요~ ^^
<DarkCircle> 전 원래 지금 시간이 활동하는 시간이라 'ㅅ'/ (ㅇㅇ?)
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 새벽 3시까진 안미안해하셔도 돼요 /-ㅠ-/
<jasonjang> 예. 헤헤헤
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요 :)
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 -ㅅ-/
<cheesekun> > _<)/
<jasonjang> 어서오세요 치즈군님
<cheesekun> 네엡! :D
<cheesekun> 음.. 다들 안 주무시나봐요! :0
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> 어서오세요
<PotatoGim^Home> 다들 화려한 월요일을 맞이하고 계시네요...^^
<jasonjang> 욕이요? 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 저 또한...ㅜㅜ;
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아우.. OMV 빨리 번역 마쳐야하는데
<PotatoGim^Home> 프로젝트 때문에 죽겠네요...
<PotatoGim^Home> transifex에서 % 기호가 들어간 번역에 대해 오류가 뜨는데 혹시 이거 처리할 방법이 없을까요?;
<PotatoGim^Home> 원문은 % completed ... 이거인데.
<jasonjang> 그거 다양한데...오늘 여기 대화창 로그 1시간 전 쯤 꺼 읽어 보면 누가 전문가인지 보여요. ㅎ 미안, 여기까지만
<PotatoGim^Home> 네 감사합니다...^^
<jasonjang> 그 분을 호출 해 봐요. 20분 남았네. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> ?!
<PotatoGim^Home> 바로 위에 질문입니다! ㅎ
<DarkCircle> OMV는 무슨 프로젝트 ?ㅅ?
<PotatoGim^Home> OpenMediaVault에유~
<cheesekun> ' ')!
<PotatoGim^Home> 자바로 된 오픈소스 나스~
<DarkCircle> 이름 참 희한하군요 -ㅠ-
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ 미디어 전문가는 아니지만... % 는 알겠...ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 원본 파일은 po인가요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 네이밍 센스가 좀 호러하죠..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 네
<PotatoGim^Home> 웹 인터페이스로 편집 중인데
<DarkCircle> po?
<DarkCircle> 자바면 프로퍼티일 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> xml일 수도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 제일 쉬운 방법 알려드려요?
<PotatoGim^Home> OMV는 PO~
<DarkCircle>  po가 ...
<PotatoGim^Home> 다운 받아서 나중에 업로드?
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 po로 뽑아냈느냐가 중요한데
<DarkCircle> 아마도 그렇겠죠?
<DarkCircle> Transifex 라이브 에디터는
<DarkCircle> 얼토당토 않은거까지 쓸데없이 체크해요
<DarkCircle> 예를 들자면
<PotatoGim^Home> 아하..
<DarkCircle> Failed to %s => %s을(를) 실패했습니다
<DarkCircle> 인경우...
<DarkCircle> 을(를)에 쓰는 괄호가 임의대로 들어갔다고 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아. 괄호 매치 안된다고 징징거리더군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제대로 된 번역 방법이라면 을(를)이 아니라
<DarkCircle> %s에 실패했습니다 정도.
<DarkCircle> %s에 들어가는건 동명사.
<DarkCircle> 하여간 예입니다 예. yes할때 예 말고 example.
<DarkCircle> 더 심한건 줄바꿈 잘못넣었다고 징징대는건데
<DarkCircle> 아마 메시지 이상하게 뜨는 경우 많을거예요
<DarkCircle> 문맥상 문장 자체가 틀린 경우.
<DarkCircle> Transifex 겁나 꼬여있는건 맞...
<PotatoGim^Home> 이거 가입한다고 애먹었어요...
<PotatoGim^Home> 가입하려고 보니 다음 메일 쪽으로는 verification 메일이 안오더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 Transifex 같이 번역하는 사람 하나가 ㅡ,.ㅡ ... 번역을 열심히 하는건 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 검토를 개떡같이 해주셔서 =3
<DarkCircle> 캬앗!
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<DarkCircle> 잘못된거 찾아다가 더블체크 도로 풀어내는데 거의 반죽일지경 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 문장 갯수가 2~3천개인데 그 중에 틀린거 하나를 무슨 수로 어떻게 찾아내야 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 비슷한 것도 더럽게 많아요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 나라 이름 같은게 제일 짜증나네요...
<PotatoGim^Home> DarkCircle: po 파일에서 msgid에
<PotatoGim^Home> DarCircle: "" 이후에 개행된 녀석들도 한꺼번에 메시지 식별자로 취급되나요??
<DarkCircle> 그래서 잘 모르면 에디터 쓰면 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 poedit 같은거 쓰세요.
<DarkCircle> 에디터 잘못 써서 번역 망가지는 경우 꽤 되거든요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 아하.. 업로드 해보니 그냥 되는군요;
<DarkCircle> 대신 번역 망가진 채로 올라가는건 장담 못합니다.
<DarkCircle> ko-po-check 돌려보시라는.
<PotatoGim^Home> 오오.. 류창우님이 이런 것도...
<jasonjang> 왜요?
<DarkCircle> 참고로 ko-po-check의 개선은 가끔씩 벌어지는 저의 거지발싸개급 번역으로 이루어진다능.
<DarkCircle> (충분한 필드 테스트의 빌미를 제공(?))
<DarkCircle> 그래서 항간에는 고의로 누굴 X먹이려고 번역하는거 아니냐는 음모론도 있긴 합니다. -ㅅ-a ...
<DarkCircle> 사실은 그런거 없다는!
<jasonjang> 왜요? PotatoGim
<PotatoGim^Home> jasonjang: 메인테이너도 바쁘실 것 같은데 번역 쪽에서도 이런 툴을 신경써주시는게 대단하신 것 같아서요~
<jasonjang> 예에~
<PotatoGim^Home> 나중에 뵙겠습니다~^^
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-28
<TaeheeJang> bluedusk 님 계신가요?
<TaeheeJang> bluedusk 님 안 계시나요? ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....ㅠ
<bluedusk> TaeheeJang: 저 이건 걍 서버에서 켜두고 잘 안봐서.. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 급하신연락 문자나 연락 주시지... 일단 메일 다시 보내드렸어요..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-29
<autowiz_> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/skarp/the-skarp-laser-razor-21st-century-shaving?ref=producthunt
<autowiz_> 레이져 면도기 ... 오오
<HolyKnight> ee
<HolyKnight> 흠?
<HolyKnight> 실제로 사용하는 모습은 없넹.
<autowiz_> 읽어보지는 않았는데 뭐 아직 개발중인거 아닐까요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 추석은 잘 보내셨나요?
<jason_> 덕분에요, ^^ 귿 모닝입니다.
<YoWu> 안녕하세요. 혹시 우분투에서 git 클라이언트로 gitg를 쓰시는 분 계시나요
<Work^Seony> git은 프로그래머들이 많이 쓰실텐데...
<Work^Seony> 저는 프로그래밍을 잘 안해서 거의 쓸 기회가 없군요..
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 시스코 poe  스위치 쓰시는 분?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-30
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 서니님
<autowiz__> 시스코 poe 써본적은 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  추석 잘 보내셨어요?
<autowiz__> 네 잘 보냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> poe에 연결된 장비가 많으면, 파워가 전부 다 전송되지 않을 수도 있을까요?
<autowiz__> 시스코 poe 스위치 입력정원이
<autowiz__> 입력전원이 dc 도 있고 ac 도 있을텐데요
<autowiz__> 기본적으로는 모든 장비에 다 물려도 돌아가야 되는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그러니까 제 질문은,
<Work^Seony> poe 장비 여러개를 한 포트에 다 꽂게될 경우에요...
<autowiz__> (dc , ac 가 동시에 동작하지는 않는걸로 )  아 한포트에 으음 poe 장비 여러개를 한포트에 연결 할 수 가 있나요?
<autowiz__> 1:1 매칭 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 장비에서 별도로 gateway 같은 장비가 딸려오거든요
<Work^Seony> 물론 그 gateway에도 전원이 입력되긴 하는데, 만약 정전 같은 상황이 발생될시가 궁금해서요
<autowiz__> 포트당 출력 전력은 정해져 있을껍니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ흠
<Work^Seony> 스위치 웹메뉴 보니까, max power consumption이 16900 mW라고 나와있군요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 17w라는 소리 같네요
<Work^Seony> 아, 포트당이요
<autowiz__> 네 맞을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 전체는 180w
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇다면, 5w짜리 3개만 꽂으면 이미 맥시멈이군요
<Work^Seony> 아 이러면 곤란한데...
<autowiz__> 게이트웨이가 poe 전력을 받아서
<autowiz__> 다른 장비랑 전력을 공유하게 되나요?
<autowiz__> 정안되면 poe 라인을 두개 끌어다
<Work^Seony> 걍 설명을 드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 서버실 온도랑 습도를 감지하는 센서가 약 10개가 있꾸요,
<Work^Seony> 여기에 게이트웨이 하나가 더 달려있어요..
<autowiz__> 쓰는 수 밖에 없지 않을까요 ( 1:2 혹은 1:1 poe 어뎁터가 있는데 전송 전력이 더 큰게 있는지 한번 찾아보겠습니다 )
<Work^Seony> 이 센서들이 poe를 통해서 전력을 공급받거든요..
<jun> 안녕하세요~ 추석 잘 보내셨습니까~?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> Seony님 타국에서 추석이란 이야기만 들으셨겠네요;;;
<autowiz__> 보통 센서들이 전기를 별로 많이 쓰지는 않지 않을까 싶긴합니다만.
<autowiz__> 준님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네.  1w 미만짜리 센서들도 많네요
<Work^Seony> jun, 네 여기는 걍 평일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz__님 안녕하세요~ 추석 잘 보내셨어요??
<Work^Seony> 추석이라는 실감은 안오고, 여기서 Thanksgiving day가 와야 저희도 추석 같은 느낌이 들지요
<autowiz__> 한국도 슬슬 할로윈준비 하는거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun> 아.. 할로윈이 10월이었죠?
<jun> 근데 저는 할로윈 관련되서 제대로 지내본적이 없어서... 딱 와 닿지는 않네요
<Work^Seony> 할로윈 말고 땡스기빙 데이요
<Work^Seony> 할로윈은 걍 가면쓰고 돌아댕기는 날이구요
<Work^Seony> 땡스기빙 데이는 가족들이랑 모여서 밥 먹고 선물 주고받고 시간 보내고 그러죠
<jun> 처음듣는 날이네요;;;;; 무식함의 극치;;;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 날짜가 비슷하지 않았나요 ? ㅠㅠ 검색 중 ... ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 미국에 안살면 모를 수밖에 없죠
<Work^Seony> 할로윈은 10월 말일이고, 땡스기빙데이는 11월 말주에요
<autowiz__> 좀 차이가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 땡스기빙데이 다음날이 바로 블랙프라이데이 라고 하는 날이죠
<autowiz__> 물건 싸게 사는 그 시즌인가요?
<Work^Seony> 땡스기빙데이는 공식적인 휴일이고, 할로윈 데이는 그냥 평일이에요
<Work^Seony> 네 바로 그날이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래, 블랙프라이데이도 그냥 평일인데 다들 휴가내서 그날은 놀아요
<Work^Seony> 또 다들 기분이 들떠서 일도 안되기도 하구요
<autowiz__> 이번주 2일만 출근하면 주말일줄 알았는데 3일을 출근 해야 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 연휴가 길어서 부럽네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여긴 길어봐야 3일..
<Work^Seony> 금토일 내지는 토일월
<jun> 이제 기다려야 하는 연휴는 다음주에 한글날이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 개천절은 토요일에 껴버렸으니...
<autowiz_> 포켓몬 히어로님 여행 중이신가요 ^^ 부럽습니다~
<Work^Seony> 포켓몬 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> PoCket hero ..  기분나쁘셨다면 죄송합니다 pchero 님  ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어젠가 나사에서 중대발표 한 거 때문에 온통 뉴스가 도배되더니,
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면 별로 중대하지도 않네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 이히힛
<Work^Seony> 이거 진짜 하나 사고싶네요 http://www.tempescope.com/
<HolyKnight> 몬데유
<HolyKnight> 화성관련인가보네유
<Work^Seony> 현재 날씨를 시뮬레이션해주는 인테리어 소품이에요
<autowiz_> 좀 크게 만들어도 잘 팔릴거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 충분히 커보이지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 사람 팔뚝만해보이는데
<autowiz_> 창문크기 크기의 반정도로 하면 엄청 멋있을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 너무 비싸요
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@brunchlftm/3
<YoWu_01> ¾ó¸¶Àü¿¡ Àú ¸µÅ© µé¾î°£Àû Àִµ¥ ¹æÈ­º®¿¡¼­ CSRF ÀǽɵǴ »çÀÌÆ®¶ó°í ¶¹´ø ±â¾ïÀÌ ³ª³×¿ä;
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 본 글이네요
<Work^Seony> YoWu_01, 글씨가 깨집니다  인코딩을 utf-8로 바꾸세요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 서양권에서는 5,60대 프로그래머들이 많은데 유독 아시아에서만..
<Work^Seony> 인력을 하찮게 여기니...
<pchero_travel> autowiz 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 지금 잠실입니다. :)
<pchero_travel> 내일 모레 다시 덴맠 귀국이네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 한국 가셨군요
<Work^Seony> 부럽네요...
<Work^Seony> 몇년 만에 가신 거에요?
<YoWu_01> Ȥ½Ã Àú ÇÑ±Û Ãâ·ÂÀÌ Àß µÇ³ª¿ä? / Can see Korean?
<Work^Seony> YoWu_01, no you have to set your encoding as utf-8
<Work^Seony> YoWu_01, your encoding set seems to be euckr...  i can't read you
<autowiz_> 히어로님 서울 오신김에 가산동 한번 안오시겠어요 제가 명물 하나 소개해드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 비정상회담 보니까, 고향 방문한지 1년이니 2년이니 하면서 엄마 보고싶다고 그러는데, 저는 한국 다녀간지 벌써 5년째네요
<YoWu_02> 안녕하세요? Xchat으로 접속해봤습니다. 한글 잘 나오나요? ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 이제 잘 나옵니다
<YoWu_02> 흠 weechat 에서 utf-8이 문제네요.
<Work^Seony> 그럴리가요...
<YoWu_02> 그러니깐요...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<YoWu_02> 안녕하세요
<YoWu_01> exit
<YoWu_02> 아공 죄송합니다.
<Work^Seony> 위챗 faq에 utf8에 대한 항목이 있네요.  https://weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html
<Work^Seony> 나중에 시간 나시면 한 번 보세요
<YoWu_02> 감사합니다. 테스트를 해봐야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 게임 중독된 남친 심부름 시키기라네요 http://www.plone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=freeboard&wr_id=138624
<Work^Seony> 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그냥 지나가는 말입니다만. 정말 대기업에서 일하면 대부분 자기가 맞은 부분 밖에 할 기회가 없으니까 전문성은 있는데
<autowiz_> 중소기업 있으면 이것저것 여러가지 다 해볼 수 있다고 ... ( 이것저것 다 해야된다는 말이기도 하지만요 ㅠㅠ )
<YoWu_01> Ȥ½Ã ÇÑ±Û Ãâ·ÂÀÌ Àß µÇ°í ÀÖ³ª¿ä?
<YoWu_02> 안되네요...
<jun> 갑자기 외계어가 나와서... 외계접신됐나 싶었네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 저정도면 난이도 정말 쉽군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 워...
<YoWu_02> 죄송합니다. weechat에서 인코딩이 잘 안먹어서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> VMware Workstation 12부터는
<pchero_travel> autowiz 가산동에요?
<PotatoGim> 커널 자체에 인라인된 모듈 덕분에 모듈 컴파일할게 확 줄었네요
<autowiz_> 네  오즈라고 하는 명물이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그거 진짜 반가운 얘기네요...
<Work^Seony> 매번 커널업 때마다 귀찮았는데
<pchero_travel> 아!!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> vmmon이랑 vmnet만 빌드가 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<YoWu_02> weechat에서 /charset 으로 encode decode 모두 utf-8 인데 한글이 깨질경우 어떤 상황을 의심해봐야할까요
<YoWu_02> 심지어 귓속말로는 한글 출력이 너무 잘되서 당황..
<Work^Seony> 터미널 인코딩셋은요?
<YoWu_02> 리눅스 터미널이니깐 아마 UTF-8이겠죠?
<autowiz_> yowu : 보는건 잘 되시나요?  입력에 문제가 있는경우
<autowiz_> 는 아닌가 싶습니다
<YoWu_02> 보이는건 잘 보이고 있습니다
<YoWu_02> 방금 weechat에서 /set charset.default 을 확인해 봤는데 이쪽이 이상하네요
<YoWu_01> 한글이 잘 나왔으면 좋겠습니다
<YoWu_01> 어찌어찌 weechat에서 한글이 나오게 하긴 했는데 어떻게 했는지 모르겠네요;
<Work^Seony> 퇴근 10분 전!
<YoWu_01> 흠 12시 퇴근이신가요
<Work^Seony> 한국시간으로는... 12시가 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> poe 관련 rfc 에 max power 가 있을거 같긴 한데 대충 저정도 인거 같습니다. 17 W 넘는게 없네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 사는 HST 기준으로는 5시가 됩니다
<autowiz_> 아 서니님 저 어제 빅웨이브 먹어봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 시스코 IOS 웹인터페이스 보니까 17w라고 나와있네요
<Work^Seony> 오 빅웨이브 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어때요?
<autowiz_> 맥주 맛있던데요  ㅎㅎ 완전
<Work^Seony> 여기 사람들은 좋아합니다
<Work^Seony> 그거 약간 과일향 나지않나요?
<autowiz_> 정말 맘에 들어요  , 시원한것이 파도를 마시는 기분 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 상큼한맛같은게 나는데 과일인지는 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 ㅎㅎ 오늘 서니님이 왠일로 계신가 했는데  .... 오늘이 월요일이 아니라 수요일 이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이 대표 맥주 중 하나인데, 여기 사람들도 좋아하긴 좋아해요...
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3704/9050794570_80606d801a_b.jpg
<Work^Seony> 요게 한 회사에서 나오는 4가지 종류 세트에요
<Work^Seony> 가장 인기있는건, 롱보드 라거입니다
<YoWu_01> 저도 맥주먹고 싶네요. 요새 간수치가 올라가서 술을 잘 못먹고있어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 서니님 퇴근 잘 하시고 , 즐겜하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 점심 먹으러 갔다오겠습니다 ~~
<Work^Seony> 넵 맛있게 드세요
<YoWu_01> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 하와이에 바람이 미친듯이 불어서 너무 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 너무 시원합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 흑.... 뜬금없이 이사준비를 해야겠네요;;;
<autowiz_> 회사요? 집이요?
<jason_> YoWu:  weechat 에 대화로그도 남지만, 설정변경 로그도 남아요. 한글 인코딩 어디서 바뀌었는지 확인할 수 있어요.
<YoWu_01> 안녕하세요
<jason_> YoWu_01:   weechat 에 대화로그도 남지만, 설정변경 로그도 남아요. 한글 인코딩 어디서 바뀌었는지 확인할 수 있어요.
<YoWu_01> 혹시 저 지금 한글 제대로 안나오나요?
<jun> 집이요...
<jun> 지금 한글 제대로 나오고 있습니다!
<YoWu_01> 확인 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 눈으로 보고 채팅 한줄 친거밖에 없는데요 뭐;;;;
<YoWu_01> 그래도 확인해주시면 감사하죠 ㅎ.ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> 컴터로 하는 위처3도
<HolyKnight> 할만하겠쥬?
<HolyKnight> 곧 컴 업글예정이라....ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 빅웨이브는 홈플러스에서 구입가능한가유
<autowiz_> 저는 빅웨이브 바에서 사먹긴 했는데
<autowiz_> 요즘 이것저것 많이 들어오니까
<HolyKnight> 아....바
<jun> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=233916&fb=1
<jun> 중국은 정말 스케일이 남다르네요;;;
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 다들 즐거운 추석 연휴 보내셨기를...
<autowiz_> 네~ 블더님도 추석 잘 보내셨어요~
<HolyKnight> 블루찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 모니터 고장난 노트북 있는데 가져다 쓰실분 계실까요? 혹시...
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 성능에 따라서 가지고 가실분이 있을지도 모르겠네요;;;
<bluedusk> 맥북 버리시면 제가 잘쓸꺼에ㅛ
<bluedusk> 맥미니도 괜츰ㅎ..
<jun> 맥시리즈면 냉큼.....ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 성능은 ... cpu 가 su7300  (1.3GHz core2duo ) 입니다.
<autowiz_> 중고로는 15만원정도에 노트북이 거래 되고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 여러분을 소름돋게 해드립니다. http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=41280030
<YoWu_01> 좋은 저녁입니다.
<jun>  우와... 무서운걸까? 하고서 가만히 보고 있는데... 진짜 등골에 소름이 확 돋네요
<autowiz_> 퇴근시간들이 지났네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어서들 퇴근 하십쇼~~
<jun> 딱 2분 지났네요...
<jun> 전 집주인과 미팅이 있어서 이만 가보겠습니다~
<jun> 마무리 잘 하시고 조심히 들어가세요~ 수고하세요~
<commania> 코어2듀오급 랩탑이라...
<commania> 랩탑이니 당연히 전력도 적당히 먹을테고
<commania> 모니터 떼고 OMV 깔아서 쓰면 딱 적당할것같은데ㅎㅎ;;
<commania> 혹시 무슨 모델인가요?
<PotatoGim> O!M!V!
<PotatoGim> 그러고 보니... OMV 번역 손 뗀지가 꽤 됐는데 또 뭐가 추가되었는지 모르겠네요;
<commania> 일부 미번역된 부분이 있지만 사용엔 전혀 지장없습니다.
<commania> 대시보드의 카테고리 이름 같은 사소한 부분이라...
<PotatoGim> 그렇군요.. 감사합니다. 그래도 이왕 알아버렸으니 잽싸게... 올려놓겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아... 그 부분이 따로 번역되서 나가는 문자열이 아닌가보네요...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> http://ggoorr.com/gg/1868967
<commania> 공감합니다
<commania> 저도 선행했다 말아먹은 케이스라서요...
<PotatoGim> 허허... 맥딜리버리 시켰다가 싸울 뻔 했네요..ㅡㅡ;
<HolyKnight> x
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_> 귿 모닝 !! 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 일찍 일어나셨네요
<jason_> 자다가 잠깐 깼어요. 또 자야죠. ㅎ  오늘도 바람이 쎄요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 잠잠하네요
<Work^Seony> 어제만해도 거실에 있는 선풍기가 혼자 돌아갈 정도였어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_> 와~ 그랬군요
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 jason_님 자녀분들도 나중에 헬조선 탈출시킬 계획이신가 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 허핑턴포스트 글 읽는데 헬조선 탈출이라는 단어에 대해 나오길래 생각났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_> 예 형편되는 즉시 차례대로...요
<Work^Seony> 어느 나라로 보내실 계획이세요?  나라나 장소 같은걸 정하는 기준은 따로 있으세요?
<jason_> 특별한 기준은 없고요, "여기만 아니면 다~ 된다" 정도로 합의 봤어요.
<jason_> 내 생각엔 'OO령' 같은 곳이 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 대관령?
<jason_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 농담입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 00령 하는 곳은 좀 거시기한게,
<jason_> 시쳇말로 '대박'였음.
<Work^Seony> 국적이 이도저도 아니라서, 영주권이나 시민권 따는게 애매해요
<Work^Seony> 하지만 확실히 말씀드릴 수 있는건, 제가 이공계라서 그런건 아니고, 이공계가 대세입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_> ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://projectresearch.co.kr/2015/10/01/agile%ed%8a%b9%ec%a7%91-agile-%ed%95%b5%ec%8b%ac-agile-%ea%b0%80%ec%b9%98-%ea%b4%80%eb%a6%ac/
<Work^Seony> 개발자가 아니다보니, 개발론 같은거 보면 이해하기가 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 그래도 뭐 대충 그림은 그려지시지 않나요 ㅎㅎ 개발자 아니더라도
<autowiz_> 써니님 카톡 쓰시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 아뒤 jswlinux로 검색하심 나옵니다
<autowiz_> irc 쿼리는
<autowiz_> pc 에서 pc 로 바로 전송될까요? 아니면 이것도 서버를 통할까요?
<jason_> 2가지 방식이 있죠.
<jason_> 섭을 않/통하는 것.
<Work^Seony> 아마 프리노드에서 제공하는 주소 감추는 기능 사용하면 섭을 통할 거에요
<autowiz_> dcc 파일전송 은 바로 가는걸로 알고 있는데 이건 사실일까요?
<jason_> 예
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 바로 안가면, irc 서버 제공자가 어마어마한 트래픽을 감당해야하잖아요
<jason_> 아주 오랫동안, 자주 않쓰는 기능이다보니까, 자꾸 잊어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-01
<autowiz_> 프로젝트 수행시에 agile 기법이 전체적으로는 좋아보입니다. 다만 예전의 갑들과 같은경우
<autowiz_> 원하는건 내가 돈을 냈으니 어찌됐건 내가 원하는 결과물을 달라는식이거든요. 그래서 프로젝트 요구사항이 중간에 변경되면서(이건 뭐 100% 이니까) 막바지에 늘 밤을 세게 되는거고
<Work^Seony> 갑질 기법이라는 새로운 기법이 요즘 IT 프로젝트의 추세 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 어떻게든 완성품을 만들어내는 혁신이자 놀라운 방법!
<autowiz_> 최근에 소프트웨어 개발 프로젝트에서 기한연장이 되는경우 추가금액을 받아다 주는 (정부? 소프트웨어 협회?) 서비스가 있다는데
<autowiz_> 이걸로 과연 몇 % 나 되는 사람들이 갑과 싸워서 돈을 받아낼지 의문이기도 하구요 . 국내 IT 시장은 좁디 좁아서 한, 두 다리 건너면 다 아는 사이인데
<autowiz_> 따지고보면 정말 웃기는거죠, 프로젝트 초기에 공정/ 기능 협의하고 금액 산출해서 도장 찍고 시작하는데
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 오유 베오베에 뜬 글 중 하나가요,
<Work^Seony> 정부에서 달에 로켓 쏘아올리는 프로젝트를 하려고, 어느 대학교 연구소에 찾아갔는데,
<Work^Seony> 돈은 이거 밖에 없는데, 니네는 선택권이 없으니까 걍 무조건 해라
<Work^Seony> 라는 식이었때요
<autowiz_> 중간에 변경되서 공정 늘고 / 기능 늘어나는데 돈이랑 기능은 똑같은 이런 상황이라니...  ( 아 뭐 그냥 이런것도 은근실쩍 계산에 포함하는게 맞겠군요 )
<autowiz_> 너무 갑/ 을 놀음이 심한거 같습니다. 어짜피 갑들도 을이 없으면 일이 제대로 안될텐데... 저희회사가 을일 때도 있고 별일 때도 있는데
<Work^Seony> 그런 면에서 저는 서양의 방식이 더 좋은 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 갑 쪽에 친한 분이 계셨던 적이 있거든요 한번은 , 을이 일을 엉망으로 해서 제가 덤탱이를 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어짜피 회사대 회사가 일을 하는거고 협업이 이뤄줘야 하는데
<autowiz_> 서니님 하와이 뱅기표는 왕복 얼마까지 있나요? 비수기때는 좀 싸지요 아무래도??
<Work^Seony> 많이 싸죠
<Work^Seony> $700에 나올 때도 있거든요
<autowiz_> 2/5 정도 까지 떨어지는거 같던데
<autowiz_> 서니님 오시면 한 일주일 계시다가 가시나요?
<Work^Seony> 1주일 있다갈거면 안가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 번 움직이는데 비용이 어마어마하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 최소 2주에서 3주 정도 있다갈 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 하긴 저도 여름에 2주 갔다 왔으니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 숙박비용도 많이 들겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저야 한국에 어머니 사시니까 숙박비는 안들죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 아무래도 와이프랑 같이 움직여야하니까 2인 뱅기값에, 선물까지 사야해서..
<Work^Seony> 아 그놈의 선물 땜시...
<autowiz_> 아참 전부다 넘어가신게 아니시지요
<autowiz_> 아 혼자오시는거 아니고
<autowiz_> 와이프 분도 오시는구나
<Work^Seony> 혼자가면 좋겠는데, 와이프 혼자 있기 좀 그래서요
<autowiz_> 저는 사실 이번여름에 휴가가면서 선불을 거의 못샀어요 ㅠㅠ  한 10만원 어치 도 못샀거든요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 비싼건 안사요
<Work^Seony> 걍 주로 먹는걸로만 사는데, 이 사람 저 사람 사다보면 엄청나게 사야하거든요...
<autowiz_> 저희 어머님은 같이 안갔다고 저한테 막 뭐라 하시고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저런... 그렇군요...
<autowiz_> 아아 dell R710 이거 오래된 모델이라서 그런지 raid 소프트웨어가 컨트롤러를 못찾네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 드라이버는 잡혀서 동작은 하는데
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서요?
<autowiz_> 디스크 고장같은걸 감지를 못하는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 네 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 젠투 돌려야할듯..
<autowiz_> 젠투에선 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 어짜피 컴파일 해야해서?
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 컴파일해서 드라이버를 설치하는 배포판이고, 레거시 드라이버도 많은 배포판인만큼 좀 가능성이 있지않나 싶어요
<autowiz_> 드라이버가 정상적으로 동작하는데 컨트롤러는 못찾는 아흠 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 피터님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 엘 캐피탄 정식버전 나왔네요
<ipeter> 오오오오옹오즈즈즈즈즈즈즈니잉이이이이이이임!!!!
<samahui_web> 비가 억수로 내리는군요
<samahui_web> 다들 환절기 감기 조심하세요
<autowiz_> 아아
<jun_another> 안녕하세요~
<jun_another> 아니 이제껏 잘 들어오던 닉네임이 갑자기 안된다고 못들어왔네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://hwraid.le-vert.net/wiki/DebianPackages
<autowiz_> dell r710 서버 lsi 로직 raid 카드 사용중인데 , 저 apt 소스 추가하고 megasasctl 명령사용하니 바로 나오네요
<autowiz_> 준 상    저녁에 어디서 볼까요?
<jun_another> 오늘은 사당 어떠신가요~?
<jun_another> 저번에 용산은 시장이미지여서.... 더이상은 힘들것 같구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 아무데나 괜찮습니다.
<jun_another> 토즈 교대점을 빌리려고 했더니 이미 꽉 찼다고 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 당일은 힘든경우가 많지요 아무래도
<jun_another> 근데 토즈가 방하나당 가격을 받는건가요? 사람 인원수대로 돈을 받는건가요?
<autowiz_> 방당 가격과 인원이 있고
<autowiz_> 기본 인원 초과시 사람당 이었지 않았나 싶기는한데요 함 찾아볼께요
<autowiz_> 무조건 인원 라고 보면 되고 , 방당 최소인원 , 최대 인원이 있네요
<autowiz_> 좀 큰데( 사업설명회 20~60명) 는 정액부스라고 해서 운영중이구요
<jun_another> 20~60명이라... 3명이서 그 넓은 공간을 쓰기엔... 부담스럽겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 당근 그렇지요 두시간에 26만원정도 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 철도 역사에도 회의실 임대하는데 보통 3일~ 7일 이전 에약이네요. 가격은 인당 만원정도인거 같고
<autowiz_> 아 인당 8000원 정도인가.     토즈가 좋기는 한데, 뭐 일단 다음번에 토즈 알아보기로 하고
<jun_another> 토즈는 다음주나 다다음주에 할때 알아보도록 하겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 가산에도 토즈 하나 생기면 좋겠는데  ㅠㅠ
<jun_another> 토즈가 거의 몰려있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_another> 강남권이나 아님 홍대근처쪽에 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 돈만있음 하나 차리고 싶은 ... 돈이 안될려나 ㅋㅋ
<jun_another> 호~~~ 토즈를 차리시려구요?
<jun_another> 은근히 돈이 안될것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> read wing 이라는 업체가 지점이 몇개 있었다는데 2011년도 정보들이고. 지금은 사이트도 없는거 보니 망한거 같네요.
<jun_another> 아.. 그런것도 있었군요
<jun_another> 캬~ 10월 중순에 3박4일동안 대전에 내려가있네요;;;; 크~
<jun_another> autowiz님!!!!
<jun_another> 오늘 7시에서 7시 반사이에 사당에서 뵈요~
<autowiz_> 네 알겠습니다 그때 뵈요~
<ipeter> 허허
<bluedusk> 허허
<autowiz_> 헛헛
<jun_another> 헷헷
<jun_another> 퇴근을 하고 싶은데... 퇴근을 하고 싶은데.... 퇴근이 하고 싶은데..... 오늘따라 보는 눈이 욀케 많을까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준님 출발하시면 몇시쯤 도착하시나요 , 저도 슬슬 출발할까 생각중임( 저는 1시간 걸려요 )
<jun_another> 그렇게 올래걸리세요..?? 가산에서 좀 편하실까 해서 아래쪽으로 잡은건데;;
<jun_another> 저도 슬슬 출발할예정이구요..
<jun_another> 가면 지하철로만 30분인데..
<jun_another> 45분정도 생각중이니까 저도 7시에서 7시 10분이면 도착할것 같습니다.
<jun_another> 저는 출발하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 히히-
<autowiz_> 아 좀 넉넉하게 말씀드린건데 . 뭐 어쨋거나 슬슬 움직여야합니다.
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<HolyKnight> http://bitsup.blogspot.kr/2015/09/thanks-google-tcp-team-for-open-source.html?m=1
<PotatoGim> 아.. 요새 커널 메일링에 날라 댕기던 혼잡 제어 이야기네요...
<commania> 안녕하세요
<commania> 128GB SSD에서 256GB SSD로 윈도우용 툴로 마이그레이션했는데...
<commania> 우분투 파티션까지 깔끔하게 잘 옮겨졌네요ㄸ
<commania> 그냥 통째로 복사 눌렀는데 디스크 공간에 맞게 각 파티션을 두배로 늘려서 옮겨주는 센스까지...
<commania> 그 와중에도 스왑 파티션 사이즈는 그대로 옮겨진게 감동.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Demonion> 디자이너로 일하는 지인이 클라이언트의 요구사항을 해석하는 방법이 대단히 설득력있다 pic.twitter.com/S2MaDDTRGI
<ahoops> (__)
<Seony> 헐 오랫만이시네요 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 잘지내셨죠? ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 한 서너달 인터넷 없이 살아서 접속을 못했네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그동안 뭐하고 지내셨어요?
<Seony> 아... 그런 이유가 있었군요..
<ahoops> 외진곳에 좀 가서 배에서만 좀 살았어요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 지금은 다시 복귀했구요
<Seony> 이제 매일 뵙겠군요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ahoops님 안계셔서 요즘 채팅이 썰렁합니디ㅏ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들한테 떡밥을 좀 나눠주세요
<ahoops> 원래 썰렁했자나요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 출근합니다.  쫌이따 뵈요
<ahoops> 넹넹.
<autowiz_> 아훕스님~~~~~~~
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 건강히 잘 계시지요?? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 뭐하나 여쭤볼게 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여쭤볼게 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네넵
<Work^Seony>  /boot 디렉토리에 있는 오래된 커널들요,
<Work^Seony> autoremove로 자동삭제 되지 않는건, 뭔가 사용 중인 패키지가 있어서 그런ㄱ 어에ㅛ?
<autowiz_> 아닌줄로 앎니다. 커널은 오토리무브에 빠져 있는거 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 같이 삭제되요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이게 오래된거 전부 다 삭제하는건 아니더라구요
<autowiz_> 으음... 그냥 브로큰은 아닐거구요.
<Work^Seony> 예전 사수가 나눠놓은 파티션에, /boot가 500메가라서 매번 곤란하거든요..
<autowiz_> mv && ln      ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 에라 모르겠다 걍 apt-get 명령어로 삭제해버려야겠네요
<Work^Seony> dpkg -l에서 ii는 설치된거라고 알고있는데, rc는 혹시 뭔지 아세요?
<autowiz_> 저도 뭐 사실 이전 커널을 지워본적은 없긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> rc가 삭제된 거라고 나오는군요..
<Work^Seony>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<Work^Seony> 별도의 스크립트가 있었네요
<autowiz_> rc == remove + conf-files 일려나요
<autowiz_> dpkg -l    |     head
<Work^Seony>  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<Work^Seony> 여기에 실제 돌아가는 스크립트가 있네요
<Work^Seony> 스크립트 내용으로 봐서는, 오래된 버전은 그냥 지워도 무방하겠네요
<autowiz_> 커널, initrd , module 모두 신버젼 설치되서 부팅되면 필요없어지긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 문제생겨서 손으로 구버젼으로 부팅하기 전까지는
<Work^Seony> 설치된 커널 버전 숫자들이 순서대로 안나가면 스크립트가 제대로 작동이 안되는듯 하네요
<Work^Seony> 오늘의유머에 뜬 헬조선 잔혹동화 라고 있는데, 웃프네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원작이 일본이라던데..
<Work^Seony> 제일 잘만든건, 성냥팔이소녀랑 빨간모자 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=219875
<autowiz_> 블랙회사문제는 일본도 만만치 않은가 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 영화도로 나왔었고
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 무서운 점은,
<Work^Seony> 그래도 일본은 알바만으로도 먹고살만한 나라라는 거에요..
<autowiz_> 프리터로 생겨연명은 가능하지요
<autowiz_> 한국은 음...
<autowiz_> 한국도 고시원 생활하면 알바만해도 생명연장은 가능할까나...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 요즘 제일 많이 검색되는 단어가 헬조선, 탈출 요 두단어라는 기사를 어제 봤어요
<autowiz_> 뭐 그만큼 다른나라로 가고 싶다는건데
<ahoops> autowiz_: 덕분에 잘지냈습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 몇달동안 영화를 못보고살아서 몇일째 영화만 다운받아서 보는중이네요..
<Work^Seony> 저희가 교직원들 쓰는 놋북하드를 암호화시켜서 내보내고 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> trucrypt는 더 이상 프로젝트가 중단되고 버그가 발견됐는데,
<Work^Seony> 이 점에 대해서 어떡할거냐라는 부분에 대해서 무지 많은 이메일을 주고받았네요..
<Work^Seony> 얘네들은 기본적으로 우리가 생각하는 보안의식이 다른거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 놋북 그거 누가 해킹할거고, 해킹해서 가져갈게 뭐가 있따고..
<autowiz_> 성적이나 연구 자료라던가
<autowiz_> 하긴 , 하드 전체 암호화를 할정도는 아닌거 같기도 하네요.
<autowiz_> bios 차원에서 지원하는 기능을 쓰는건 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 법으로 강제하는거라 어쩔 수 없어요.  다만, 다들 너무 예민한거 아닌가 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 문화의 차이인지도.
<Work^Seony> 너무 과해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리자 입장에서 충분히 이해하고 충분히 의견 따라주긴 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 이미 TrueCrypt 하나만으로도 조낸 강력한 수준의 암호화를 제공해주는데,
<Work^Seony> 거기 버그 있다고 불안해하는건 좀... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 써니님 질문이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵
<autowiz_> 현제 거기 기온은 몇도인가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 빼고 다 물어보세요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 기상청 온도계로는 29도라는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 한국에서 느끼시는 29도랑은 완전히 딴판입니다
<autowiz_> 더 선선할까요?
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 습도가 적고 바람이 쌩쌩 불어서,
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 체감상 25도쯤 될 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 별로 안더워요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 선풍기도 안틀고 사는데요..
<autowiz_> 그럼 간단한 남방 정도면 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 만약 오신다면,
<Work^Seony> 얇은 겉옷이 하나는 있어야되요
<Work^Seony> 해떨어지면, 바람이 쎄기 때문에 체감온도가 확 떨어지거든요..
<Work^Seony> 그외에는... 반팔에 반바지면 됩니다
<autowiz_> 아~ 생각만해도 행복하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여행 가세요?
<autowiz_> 따뜻한 섬나라 ..   마음만 유체이탈해서 하와이 여행중입니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 마인드 컨트롤 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-02
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun_> autowiz_ 님 어제는 잘 들어가셨습니까?
<autowiz_> 지하철이 생각보다 빨리 끊기더군요
<autowiz_> 구디에서 내려서 택시타고 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 준님은 잘 들어가셨나요
<jun_> 저도 청량리행이 막차더라구요
<jun_> 청량리서 버스 환승하고 도착하니 한시 조금 안된 시간이데요;;;
<autowiz_> 꽤나 걱정 했었습니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님 하이요
<jun_> 에이~ 나이가 몇인데 귀가를 못하겠어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> GRUB installation failed
<jun_> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<jun_> 저 설치할때 이렇게 떠버리네요;;;
<Work^Seony> uefi 시스템에 레거시로 파티션 나누셧나보네요
<jun_> iso파일이 잘못된건 아닌거 같은데...;;;;
<jun_> 오호~ 뭔가 한줄기 빛이 보이는군요;;;
<jun_> Seony님 근데 제가 이해를 못했습니다;;;
<Work^Seony> 파티션 나누는 스텝에서, Guided로 한 번 해보세요.  그러면 인스톨러가 자동으로 파티션을 나눠주는데, uefi 파티션을 따로 만들어줄 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 걔는 냅두고, 나머지 파티션만 삭제해서 다시 원하시는대로 생성하시면 됩니다
<jun_> 시도해보겠습니다!
<jun_> 아;;;부드럽게 넘어가네요;;; 이게 안되서 밤새도록 뒤져봤는데...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 진작 이 방들어와서 물어볼껄;;;;;;
<Work^Seony> uefi 파티션 만들어지죠?
<Work^Seony> 아가 100메가인가 그럴 거에요
<jun_> 평소보다는 더  많이 진행되서 동일한 메세지가 뜨네요;;;
<jun_> Elementary OS 를 안써버릴까봐요;;;;
<Work^Seony> 아예 설치가 안되나요?
<jun_> 예;;;
<Work^Seony> 예전에 리눅스 깔아서 잘 쓰던 컴퓨터에요?
<jun_> Grub2 패키지를 설치하는 화면 전까지는 쫙 설치되다가 여기서 딱 막혀버리네요
<jun_> 자동으로 구성하도록 해놨는데;;;
<autowiz_> 자동구성 하면서 문제가 생긴건 아닌지?
<jun_> 오늘은 이거 설치하는거 해결해야겠네요;;; 해결하고 말겠슴돠!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 좀 구식이라 uefi 관련된 문제는 좀 생소했어요
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요?!
<autowiz_> 피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아직 uefi 쓰는데가 많지는 않으니까요
<jun_> 아놔.. 이번에는 설치할때 메세지 안뜨고 그냥 넘어가서 설치됐구나 싶었는데..;;
<jun_> 부팅하자마자 Grub> 이 똭!
<jun_> 산넘어산이네요
<jun_> grub을 써본적이 없는데;;;;으흠;;
<autowiz_> grub.cfg  파일이 없어서인지
<Work^Seony> grub 프롬프트 나오면 설치가 잘 안됐다는 소릴 거에요
<autowiz_> 아니면 왜 grub 통해서 부팅이 안되고 grub 프롬프트에서 멈췄는지 찾아야 겠네요.
<autowiz_> cat (hd0,1)/boot/grub.cfg
<autowiz_> cat (hd0,1)/grub.cfg
<jun_> hd0,1을 읽을 수가 없다고 나오네요;;;
<jun_> 자동으로 파티션 설정을 했더니 어디에 된질 모르겠네요;;; 다 찍어야 하나;;;ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> cat (hd<탭>
<autowiz_> <탭> 은 탭키 입니다.
<autowiz_> 그러면 hd목록나옵니다. 거기서부터 hd0 인지 hd1 인지 찾고 hd0,1 인지 hd0,2 인지도 찾고 , 괄호닫고
<autowiz_> 내부 경로도 자동완성으로 찾으면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 제순님~
<jun_> (hd0,gpt2)/grub/grub,cfg 를 읽어들였더니 엄청나게 나오네요;;;
<autowiz_> gpt 는 저런식으로 나오나보네요 , 저도 처음봄
<autowiz_> 그러면 두번째 파티션이 boot 인걸까요
<autowiz_> loadconf 인가 loadconfiguation 인가 하는
<autowiz_> grub 명령도 있을껍니다.
<jun_> 탭쳐서 명령어들 보니까
<jun_> loadconf나 loadconfiguration은 없었구요, configfile이라는 명령어 있길래 그걸로 실행했더니...
<jun_> 뭔가 선택화면이 나오네요
<jun_> 근데 맨위에꺼 선택했더니 다시 먹통;;;
<jun_> configfile (hd0,gpt2)/grub/grub.cfg  로 읽어들여서 OS부팅을 해서 화면 뜨는것도 확인했습니다!
<jun_> 다만.. 재 부팅하면 다시 grub이네요
<autowiz_> 파일 읽어와서
<autowiz_> 첫번째 항목에서 e 누르고 안에 내용 함 모세요
<autowiz_> 아니면 커널이나 , 커널모듈 , root 파티션 읽기 ( 파티션 위치 혹은 파일 시스템 인식불가 ) 문제
<autowiz_> 파일 시스템 관련 커널 모듈 로딩 안됨 문제 일 수 도 있구요
<autowiz_> 자동화설치 라는데 파티셔닝을 자동으로 한다는건가요? 전체 설치를 자동화 한다는건가요.
<autowiz_> 수동으로 파티션이랑 설치위치 확인하면서 설치 진행 해보시는건 어떠실지 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 파티셔닝을 자동으로 하는거예요
<jun_> 음...
<jun_> 다시 설치하겠습니다!
<autowiz_> usb 로 설치하신다면 부팅시에 usb 를 제거하거나 , 혹은 장착된 상태로 부팅을 해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 구형 PC 의 경우 uefi 부팅에 문제가 생겼던적도 있었던거 같습니다. 저는 그래서 이버젼 저버젼 여러개 설치해봤었던거 같네요
<jun_> 음~
<jun_> 컴터 뻑나는거 아닌가 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서버는 아니고 pc 인거 같습니다만. 엘리멘트리 말고 우분투 는 정상적으로 설치가 되는지 확인해보는건 어떤지요
<jun_> 아! 그것도 확인해보겠습니다~
<jun_> autowiz_님 식사 안하세요?
<autowiz_> 밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<jason_> auto wiz_: "제순님"하고 부르면 잘 몰라요. ㅋㅋㅋ  요즘 weechat 을 안써서...   걍 닉=또이름을 그대로 불러줘야 알아요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 밥 언제 사주떼염?
<ipeter> 아. 제가 읽어봐도 때려주고 싶은 억양과 발음이네요.
<jason_> 물론 불요불급한 일이라서 일부러 그리 호출했겠죠?!!!
<jason_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11030552/what-does-rc-mean-in-dot-files
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> HolyKnight, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 제순님 전에 노트북은 사총동생이 어디 쓸데 있다고 합니다.
<jun_> 엘레멘타리 포기하고 민트로 바꿔탔습니다..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이상하게 우분투로 부팅하면 까만화면에서 넘어가지 않는...골때리는 현상이...
<jun_> 확실히 민트가 윈도우와 가장 흡사하게 만들어지긴 했네요.. 처음설치할때는 몰랐는데 다시 설치해보니....음
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/8230622?1443751962
<jun_> 대리기사가...ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> MINT 는     NT     니까요 호호홋
<jason_> auto wiz_:  THX ^^
<autowiz_> 피터님 이 오시면 아무때나 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 안계신가요?
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/article.php?ArtNo=34988
<autowiz_> 아 징그러 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 왜 거기에다가 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 저도 오늘 아침에 민트깔아보고...
<commania> 바로 그냥 우분투로 돌렸어요
<commania> 개인적으로 별로 맘에안들어서...
<commania> 익숙한게 최고네요ㅎㅎ;; ㅇㄴㄹㅇㄴㄹㅇ
<commania> OMV...
<commania> 왜 껐다켤 때마다 시간설정이 엉뚱하게 바뀔까요...
<commania> 1970년 1월 1일도 아니고 주로 한 두달쯤 뒤로 가있네요
<commania> 뭐지...
<jun_> 불금이네요..와~ 불금이다!!!
<autowiz_> 불금이댜~~
<jun_> autowiz_님 오늘 또 가상 라이딩을 하시는건가요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 전
<bluedusk> 불금이니 야근이나
<jun_> ....................
<autowiz_> 불량한 금요일 입니다.
<jun_> 아... 그 불이 그불이 아니네요;;
<jun_> 저는 이만 도망가보겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요......(괜히 죄송한...)
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 살아있습니다!
<autowiz_> 여전히 바쁘신거지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다음주나 다다음주에는 뵐 수 있을 지 모르겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예 시간 잡아서 한번 뵙도록 하시지요...^^
<autowiz_> 불금 이랑 주말 잘보내세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 음주가무를 마치고 온 오즈 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 인제 들어오신 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 어서 주무셔야겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-03
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/yvmxUBa.gif
<PotatoGim> 헉... 떨어진 사람은 어떻게 됐을런지...
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<PotatoGim> 보기만 해도 오싹하네요...ㅜ
<lindol> 헉..
<lindol> 밑에 물이 있나요?
<lindol> 오싹하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 무서버라 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_>  경찰이 바로 서야 나라가 바로서는거 아닐까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 경찰이 일을 바로 할 수 있도록 법/제도 사회 분위기 까지 조성이 되야만 하는데
<autowiz_> 다쳤을때 보상이라던가 연금 같은게 형편없으니까
<autowiz_> 그냥 ... 답답해서 ...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요. 고생들이 많으십니다.
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 할룽
<HolyKnight> 한아얄씨의 아메리칸드림 챈으로 놀러오세유
<autowiz_> 한국에는 아메리카노드림 도 있는듯 ㅎㅎ 다들 아메리카노 너무 좋아하심 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> irc.freenode.net:6697
<HolyKnight> yesman: hi
<yesman> hey guy
<yesman> hi
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<yesman> how are u
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 모하삼
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 초절정미청년임
<yesman> I can't your text.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 미청년이였다니..
<yesman> do not korean speaking.
<yesman> plz.
<HolyKnight> yesman: change incording
<HolyKnight> Utf8
<bluedusk> 미(국)청년?
<yesman> ah
<HolyKnight> No euckr
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<yesman> Where is the option?
<HolyKnight> Up menu
<DarkCircle_> do you use traditional client like mirc?
<yesman> my irc zeroirc you know?
<yesman> no
<DarkCircle_> of course, that is malware =3
<yesman> my irc zeroirc
<HolyKnight> I know
<HolyKnight> But i dont remember
<HolyKnight> That.
<bluedusk> 이거 읽어보세요 http://ozinger.org/faq#utf-8http://ozinger.org/faq#utf-8
<bluedusk> yesman: reference here http://starmio.tistory.com/53
<bluedusk> 근데 크롬에서 시퓨를 넘 잡아먹네요
<bluedusk> 하는것도 없으면서
<autowiz_> 제가 안그랬어요 ㅠㅠ
<yesman> nothing is font menu
<bluedusk> 역시 나갔다 들어오니
<bluedusk> 되는군요
<yesman> beacuse this irc zeroirc
<bluedusk> 이게다 autowiz_ 님 덕분인듯
<autowiz_> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> yesman: http://popnmusic.tistory.com/51
<yesman> empty disply and mouse right butten.
<yesman> nothing
<autowiz_> yesman_  just use webirc and setting zeroirc later
<yesman> and up menu nothing to
<bluedusk> 근데 저 저녁은 언제 사주시나요/
<yesman> oh got...
<bluedusk> 저도 소괴기 먹고 잡지만
<yesman> look at that
<yesman> just website
<autowiz_> Which OS is U using now .
<yesman> got
<yesman> king.
<autowiz_> 소고기 잡수셔야지요. 언제 저 만나주실 시간이 되시겠습니까? 제가 찾아뵙겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 오늘도 사무실에서 농떙이 치고 있는데요
<bluedusk> 내일도 사무실에서 농떙이 칠..
<yesman> oh man
<bluedusk> 모레도 사무실에서 농떙이...
<bluedusk> 농땡이는 나의 운명인가...
<yesman> nothing is menu
<autowiz_> 위치가 어느쪽이세요?
<yesman> look at me
<yesman> -[ info ]- -[ ½ºÅ©¸°¼¦ÀÌ ÀúÀåµÇ¾ú½À´Ï´Ù. (http://irc.tested.co.kr/usrimg/031015524552aa0.jpg) ´õºíŬ¸¯ ]
<yesman> -[ info ]- -[ ½ºÅ©¸°¼¦ÀÌ ÀúÀåµÇ¾ú½À´Ï´Ù. (http://irc.tested.co.kr/usrimg/031015525252aa0.jpg) ´õºíŬ¸¯ ]
<yesman> differnt
<yesman> lol
<yesman> HolyKnight
<yesman> hey my friend
<yesman> plz your qusel irc client.
<bluedusk> yesman: http://hobbiez.tistory.com/47
<HolyKnight> Yes
<bluedusk> consider using irccloud
<yesman> i don't like ircloud
<yesman> lol
<HolyKnight> Yes
<HolyKnight> Yesman
<HolyKnight> Phone irc
<autowiz_> wine? ?? ??? ? ??
<yesman> I used past irccloud
<HolyKnight> Try!
<yesman> oh
<HolyKnight> Use phone irc
<yesman> ok phone irc let'go
<bluedusk> ...
<HolyKnight> Try
<HolyKnight> 블루찡
<bluedusk> 뭐 알려줘도 싫다 그러면 어쩌라는..
<HolyKnight> 저분 저번에
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 몱..
<HolyKnight> 사용했었어유
<HolyKnight> 클라우드 ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> autowiz_:  제 위치요?
<bluedusk> 전 지금도 아얄씨클라우드 잘사용하고 있는디요...
<autowiz_> 넵 위치나오면 찾아가서 현피 ... 아 아 아니
<HolyKnight> 무료가 아니어서유
<autowiz_> 현질 ... 아니...  현찰로 밥사드리겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 저 무료로 사용하고 있는데요..
<HolyKnight> 미투
<bluedusk> 걍 리미티트 트라이얼로.. 잘되는데..
<bluedusk> autowiz_: 저 근데.. 똥돼지라서 만나면 뼈와 살이 분리되어 뼈는 사골국으로 우려지고 살은 구워먹힐거 같아 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 잠깐
<bluedusk> 우분투 세미나 10월이
<bluedusk> 그거였나?
<autowiz_> 싫으시면 뭐 어쩔 수 없구요
<yesman> HolyKnight
<yesman> hey guys
<yesman> Plz qucell irc website plz.
<bluedusk> 10월 28일이네.. ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> Why
<yesman> I don't remember word
<bluedusk> 그럼 DarkCircle_ 옹이랑 같이 보실래요? autowiz_ 님 ?
<yesman> qusell?
<autowiz_> http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-x86-setup-0.12.2.exe
<yesman> qucell?
<autowiz_> http://quassel-irc.org/downloads
<yesman> oh
<yesman> oh man!!
<autowiz_> 뭐 같이 뵈도 좋구요
<DarkCircle_> 현피!
<bluedusk> DarkCircle_: 옹 autowiz_ 님이 소괴기 사준데요
<bluedusk> 압구정 로데오 ㄲㄲ?
<DarkCircle_> 린돌옹은 (먼산)
<bluedusk> 이미 버림
<DarkCircle_> 오늘 서울 나들이 간다는 첩보를 입수 -ㅅ-
<yesman> that's good!!
<yesman> nice'
<bluedusk> 어차피 여자랑 불꽃놀이나 구경가겠죠
<autowiz_> 아 이번주에 불꽃놀이 있었구나
<DarkCircle_> 저는 불꽃놀이 화약을 한박스 가지고 있어서 취미가 영 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle_> 막 쓸 수 있는거도 아니고 (...
<bluedusk> 아니 이야기가 또 새는거 같은데 소괴그를..
<bluedusk> 아니 괴기.;
<autowiz_> 아차차 블더님 죄송 생각해보니
<autowiz_> 저 몇일 금식해야합니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 금식!?!
<autowiz_> 먹고 싶은데 먹을 수 가 없네요. ㅠㅠ 가서 저는 멀뚱멀뚱 보고만 있을 수 도 없고
<autowiz_> 다음주 나 다다음주 쯤에 포테토님도 뵙기로 했으니
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 오늘은 패스 -ㅅ-a 긁...
<autowiz_> 저 몸 나으면 다음주나 다다음주에 함 뵙지요 ^^
<bluedusk> 오오
<DarkCircle_> 혹시 위염이나 대장질환이라도 -ㅅ-;;
<DarkCircle_> (느낌은 대충 비슷)
<bluedusk> =__=)/
<autowiz_> 과음해서 인지 속이 너무 안좋네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 위염이네요 -ㅅ-;
<autowiz_> 그냥 조용히 살면 자동으로 낫겠지요?
<DarkCircle_> 위염이면 보통 일주일(?)
<bluedusk> 전 술 못마셔서..
<bluedusk> 컴맹이지만 술도 못마셔!!!
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그냥 염증 아니고 약간의 출혈 있으면
<DarkCircle_> 3주.
<DarkCircle_> (...)
<DarkCircle_> 전 요새 술을 안마셔서 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 작심하고 마시자고 하면 마시는데 3잔 이상 안넘어가요.
<DarkCircle_> 맥주도 딱 병맥주 하나 찍고땡.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 혹시 ldap multi master node  replication 구축해보신분 계실까요?
<autowiz_> 저도 그래야 할거 같아요 박카디 먹을때마다 혈변이 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 바카디는 75도 아닌가요?
<autowiz_> 네
<DarkCircle_> 혈변이면 대장쪽 조심하시는게 ㄱ-;
<bluedusk> 위험한 분이시군요...
<bluedusk> 그런걸 드시다니..
<autowiz_> 조만간에 병원 한번 가봐야 하나 봅니다 냥냥
<DarkCircle_> 박카디는 어떻게 마시는게 맛있드라 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 바카디는 걍 마시면 ㅈ구음
<DarkCircle_> 적당히 취하게 맛있게 먹는 방법이 있긴 한데
<YESMAN> HolyKnight
<YESMAN> bluedusk
<YESMAN> hi
<YESMAN> this irc tradition mirc
<YESMAN> kkhㄴㄴㄴㅇㄹㄹ
<autowiz_> 잘 되시나요?
<DarkCircle_> ChatZilla나 WeeChat 정도 생각해보시지
<DarkCircle_> 아까 쿼셀도 괜찮은데
<YESMAN> 뭐냐
<YESMAN> 갑자기 오 ㅐ한 글이 되지
<YESMAN> 이거 미쳣네 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 모르겠음
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라
<YESMAN> 이거 또라이에요
<YESMAN> 쿼셀이 오류가 걸려서
<YESMAN> 안되고
<YESMAN> mirc깔았는데
<YESMAN> 이거도 설정대로 건드리려고 해도
<YESMAN> 뭐가 다르고 없더라구요
<YESMAN> 근데 갑자기 한글 적어짐
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> bluedusk
<YESMAN> 많은 분들의 도움으로 해결
<YESMAN>  근데요
<YESMAN> 여기 프리노드인데 모두 한국분??
<YESMAN> ;
<autowiz_> ubuntu-ko 방이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> i was born yesterday
<DarkCircle_> 저같이 스트레스 안받고 그냥 데탑 리눅으로 쓰면 사실 신경 쓸 일도 없을지도 (...)
<bluedusk> 저같이 스트레스 안받고 그냥 애플에 돈상납하면 사실 신경 쓸 일도 없을지도......
<YESMAN> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<YESMAN> 모두 한국분인가요?
<autowiz_> 저는 우주인 입니다.
<YESMAN> 컥'
<ahoops> 안녕들하세요들~
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요 ..  영화 많이 보고 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> ㅎㅇ
<YESMAN> 여기선 왠지
<YESMAN> 한글도
<ahoops> 네..열심히 보고있네요. ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 외국어 같군요...
<DarkCircle_> 요새는 ...
<DarkCircle_> 맥주 많이 까드시나요 ?ㅅ?/
<ahoops> 요즘 잘안먹어요..
<ahoops> 귀찮아서 ㅠ
<YESMAN> 얼마전 편의점에서 사먹었던
<YESMAN> 스텔라
<YESMAN> 기가 막히더라는..
<ahoops> 사실 요즘 와이프가 구멍가게하는데요. 그래서 맥주를 원가로 대량흡입이 가능해진이후로;;안먹게 되네요..
<YESMAN> 제가 대신 먹어치워 드리겠습니다..
<autowiz_> 풍족해지면 먹기싫어지는 ㅎㅎ 아이러니 이지요
<YESMAN> 다들 한국 거주하시는 거 맞죠??
<autowiz_> 다는 아니지요
<YESMAN> 오토위즈님은 우주에 거주하시겠군요...
<autowiz_> 저는 서울 있습니다.
<YESMAN> 세울에 계시는군요..
<YESMAN> 해외에 계신분이 서니님 말고 또 계신가요?
<YESMAN> jason_
<YESMAN> 제이슨 선배님 간만에 인사드립니다 건강하신지요~??
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 아직도 미소년질하고 댕기시나요..이제 그만둘나이도 되셧자나..요
<bluedusk> 저도 그만두고 싶..
<YESMAN> ahoops: //모 채널에선 미소녀인줄 알고있는 곳도 있어여...
<bluedusk> 저도 미소녀 좋아하...
<ahoops> 대체 몇년째인지..ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 맥북도 맛탱이가서 이제 안켜지고..5년은 넘은 랩탑으로 이제버티네요.
<ahoops> 데탑은 한번 분해한후로 도저히 만질맘이 안생기구 에흥.
<ahoops> 몇달 딴짓좀하고왔는데, 야구로 패넌트레이스가 마감되어가고 올해는 낙이 없군요.
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 올만이둥
<HolyKnight> 한아얄의 아메리칸드림챈에
<HolyKnight> 오세유
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 어?
<HolyKnight> 결혼하심?
<HolyKnight> 필리핀에서 영국ㅊㅈ와의 썸이
<HolyKnight> 엊그제같구만
<jason_> YESMAN:  늦게 봤습니다. 잠깐 회'장실 좀 다녀오느라고...
<bluedusk> 이젠
<bluedusk> 제손이 copy and paste 단축키를 alt+c , alt+v 로 기억하는군요..
<bluedusk> 큰일났어요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> mv alt ctrl 하셔요~~
<ahoops> 맥북의 폐해..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 언제
<HolyKnight> 결혼하심
<bluedusk> 저도 여자 소개시켜주세요
<HolyKnight> 그래서 자주 못오심? ㅠ
<ahoops> 결혼안해쬬..
<HolyKnight> 다방면의 필드전뭉가이신디 ㅠ
<ahoops> 아직 아도 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 저는 AT 필드 밖에 모르는데 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌..나는 애들 일기장 검사하는건 그럭저럭 이해한다쳐도 일기에 형식이나 분량 제한을 두는걸 이해 못하겠다. 초딩땐 선생님께서 일기를 짧게 쓰면 훌륭한 사람이 못 된다길래 "난중일기도 가끔은 한줄인데요" 했다가 학익진 형태로 처맞았는데 지금 생각해도
<HolyKnight> 분통함.
<autowiz_> 학익진 형태로 맞았다는건 어떻게 맞은걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 양팔을 쭉 펴서 120도로 펼치면
<bluedusk> 학익진 형태가 됩니다
<bluedusk> 그 형태로 양뺨을 챨싹 챨싹 맞으면
<bluedusk> 학익진 형태로 맞지 않았을까요?
<bluedusk> 마무리는 head to head  로
<autowiz_> 오호라 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://blog.yyoon.net/software-engineer-job-search
<commania_> 안녕하세요
<commania_> 혹시 이 한글 폰트 http://i.imgur.com/Zsw7xjH.png 이름 아시는 분 계세요?
<commania_> 지금 SSH로 irc 클라이언트 켜져있는 PC 접속하면 한글표시가 다 ?으로 나오는데
<commania_> 노트북쪽 문제같아서 재설치하려고요ㅠ 재설치하는김에 절망적 가독성의 웹브라우저 폰트를 위의 스크린샷 폰트로 바꿔볼까 합니다
<commania_> 본계정은 그대로 접속되어있는데 지금은 보지 못하는 것일 뿐이니까
<commania_> 저 나가도 답변부탁드릴게요..
<autowiz_> 210 마마블럭이랑 비슷한거 같기는 한데 정확하지는 않습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 폰트 찾아주는 프로그램 누가 안만드나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 산돌 아람 도 비슷하네요
<autowiz_> 산돌 다솔도
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 셤봤는데
<bluedusk> 붙었어요..
<autowiz_> 오오 축하드립니다.
<bluedusk> 자격증이 하나 더 늘었...
<bluedusk> 하나도 좋지 않아요
<bluedusk> 오르라는 연봉은 안오르고
<bluedusk> 자격증만 늘어나면 돈은 그대로고... 일만 많아지는..
<autowiz_> 신기한 형상이네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 현상
<autowiz_> 이렇게 조용할 수가 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 새벽이라..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-04
<commania> 우분투 그놈을 새로 깔았는데
<commania> 크롬이 많이 버벅이네요...
<commania> 그래픽쪽에 문제가 생긴 것 같은데 이게 하드웨어 문젠지 우분투문젠지 아니면 크롬 업데이트가 개떡같이 된건지 원...
<commania> 검색창에 글자 칠 때 딜레이가 심함은 물론이고 이미지 검색은 버벅여서 못하고
<commania> 창 이동할 때 redraw 과정에서 화면이 일부만 갱신되는 오류도 있고
<autowiz_> 하드웨어 문제면 크롬창만 redraw 문제가 생기지는 않을거 같은데요
<DarkCircle_> 크롬이 ... 워낙 최적화가 안돼서 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle_> 기능은 비대해져가는데 줄어드는 성능은 감당을 못하는거 같네요 _-_
<DarkCircle_> (거지같아 ㄱ-)
<ahoops> 그래도 크롬밖에 쓸게 없자나요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 파폭도 있긴 한데 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle_> 파폭도 요새 개차반인건 매한가지 ...
<DarkCircle_> 코딱지만했던 버그가 엄청나게 커져서 요새는 툭 건드리면 바로 쥭...
<ahoops> 그머죠. MS에서 새로 만든다는 브라우저, 그건 별로인가요.
<ahoops> 새판에 작성했다는 그 브라우저!!요!
<DarkCircle_> 엣지요
<DarkCircle_> 그것도 아직은 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle_> IE에 비하면 엣지는 하늘만쿰땅마쿰 좋아요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle_> 무거워서 글치 (..)
<ahoops> 여쭤보고싶었던게 그건 가볍나요..였는데..;;
<DarkCircle_> 크롬의 무거움을 피해간 휴먼들이 다시 크롬으로 돌아오기도 -ㅅ-a ...
<ahoops> 시무룩..
<PotatoGim> 에고~ 대구에서 이제 올라왔네요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 멀리까지가시는일도 있으시군요 . 고생이 많으십니다. 개인일 ? 회사일?
<autowiz_> 누가 비발디가 가볍다고 적어놨길래 설치는했는데 가끔 생각날때만 쓰네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님은 버그 많아서 자주 죽는다고 하시긴했었습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.insight.co.kr/article.php?ArtNo=35161
<DarkCircle_> 좋네요 입대학원 *-_-*
<DarkCircle_> 나도 학원 차릴콰=3 병무청이 집에서 얼마 안걸리는데
<autowiz_> 입대 학원이라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 장교 같은거 말하는걸까요?
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 ... 거 주특기 병과 지원할 때 시험 통과하는 방법 알려주는 학원일듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 별거 없는데 ... 종이 딱 주고 15분안에 끝내세요~ 하면 끝내고 끝.
<DarkCircle_> 무조건 빨리 끝내는 놈이 뽑혀가는 ... (...)
<bluedusk> 그럼
<bluedusk> 소괴기 먹으러 가죠
<bluedusk> 오실분들 다 오신듯 하니
<lindol> bluedusk, 부뷔부뷔
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<kbu> 안녕하세요... 우분투 서버 터미널에서 한글파일 이름 깨지지 않고 재대로 볼수 있는 방법 좀 문의 드릴수 있을까요? 참고로 윈도우즈에 붙혀서 사용하던 자료저장용 usb하드 디스크에 있는 한글파일명이 모두 마름모로 표시됩니다.
<kbu> 단 해당 폴더 (및 그 아래 한글명 파일들)를 복사해서 삼바로 연결해서 보면 한글은 제대로 나옵니다
<autowiz_> 서버 터미널이라는게
<autowiz_> 로컬 콘솔(터미널) 인가요 아니면 ssh 같은 원격 인가요
<kbu>  일단 윈도우즈에서
<kbu> putty로 접속하면 한글이 잘 나옵니다
<kbu> 우분투 서버 터미널에서 한글이 마름모로 나옵니다.
<kbu> 방금 맥 터니널이  ssh로 접속해서 확인해보니...이번에는 ?로 나옵니다
<kbu> 결론적으로, 서버 콘솔터니널 => 한글명 파일 깨짐, 맥 터니멀에서 ssh 연결 => 한글명 파일깨짐, 윈도우즈에서 putty로 연결 ==> 정상표시
<kbu> 증상이 이렇습니다.
<kbu> 추가적으로 우분투 서버 터미널에서 한글 입력은 어떻게 해야되나요?
<autowiz_> 다이렉트 콘솔에서는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 서버 터미널이라고 하심은 gui 인가요 cui ( cli ? ) 인가요?
<kbu> 우분투 서버 버전을 설치해서..
<Tella> 이 링크가 도움이 될지는 모르겠지만... http://clover4282.blogspot.kr/2014/03/ubuntu-server.html
<kbu> gui는 전혀 없습니다. 아마도 cli (이게 command line interface 약자 아닐까요?) 인거 같습니다
<autowiz_> 마운트 할때 파일 이름 인코딩을 지정하는 방법이 있었습니다.
<kbu> 아 그렇군요.. 그런데 신기한데...왜 윈도우즈에서 putty로 접속하면 터미널에서 한글이 제대로 표기가 되는지..
<kbu> 일단 마운트 할때 파일이름 인코딩하는 방법 알려주시면 도움이 될거 같습니다. 탈라님의 링크로 한번 수행해보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 퍼티는 기본적으로 캐릭터 인코딩이 euc-kr 로 되어 있어서 그럴껍니다.
<jason_> 예, putty 탓이랄까~
<autowiz_> mount  -o iocharset=cp949    /dev/sdc1    /mnt/dir
<kbu> 일단은 텔라님 링크대로 해봤는데... 여전히 한글이 깨져서 보입니다
<autowiz_> 콘솔에서는 저도 잘 안되서 , 귀찮기도 해서 그냥 그려려니 하고 살고 있습니다. 오늘 생각난김에 다시 한번 해봐야겠네요
<kbu>  헛...마운트할때...cp949로...했더니...흐음
<kbu> 전에는 마름모로 깨져서 나왔는데, 이제는 ?? 로 깨져서 나옵니다
<kbu> 인코딩문제인거 같습니다
<kbu> 하 어렵네요... 그러면 이게 단순 인코딩 문제이기때문에 차후에 제대로 설정하면..한글파일명 제대로 표시되며 파일자체는 문제가 없는거겟죠? 원래 파일서버로 쓸려고 삼바설정까지 마치고
<kbu> 이제 막 외장형 하드에 있는 자료 카피하려고 보니, 한글파일명들이 깨져서 어떻게 해야하나 고민중이거든요
<kbu> 하지만 실제 삼바로 연결해서 보면...
<kbu> 한글명 파일들 제대로 보입니다..(즉, 원래 취지인 파일서버로 사용하는데에는 지장은 없어보입니다)
<kbu> 잘 복사도 되고, 파일도 잘 읽히고...
<kbu> 하지만 워낙 자료양이 많아서 2TB .. 혹시나 한글로 파일들이 나중에 문제를 일으킬까봐..걱정이 조금 되는데...이건 걱정안해도 되는거겠죠?
<autowiz_> 문제는 없을껍니다. 다만
<autowiz_> 외장하드는 NTFS 포맷이신가요?
<kbu> 넵..
<autowiz_> 속도가 생각보다 잘 안나오실껍니다. 저도 간간이 살짝살짝 쓸때는 몰랐는데 생각보다 느리더라구요 그래서
<kbu> 아...지금은 외장형 하드에 있는 자료를 우분트 서버로 모두 복사하고..
<autowiz_> ext4 로 다시 포맷했습니다. 윈도우즈에서 e2fs 같은거 쓰면
<autowiz_> ext 도 읽을 수 있긴 하거든요 ( 이건 또 반대로 윈도우즈에서 속도가 안나올꺼 같긴 합니다만)
<kbu>  아..넵..
<autowiz_> 복사하실때는 테스트를 한번 해보고 하셔야 할거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 지금 상태로 복사를 해도 정상적으로 복사가 되는건지
<kbu> 아아... 그러면 차라리 지금 기기비트로 연결되어 있으니, 다른 윈도우즈 랩탑에 외장형 하드를 물리고 삼바로 연결해서 네트웍을 통해
<kbu> 복사하는게 더 좋을까요?
<kbu> 저번에 테스트해보니 100MB/s 정도 속도가 나왔습니다
<autowiz_> 파일들이 용량이 큰것들 위주면 괜찮을것도 같습니다. 작은 파일이 많으면 직접 붙이는게 나을 수 도 있습니다.
<kbu> 네 답변 감사합니다.
<kbu> 많은 도움되었습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 사촌 누나 결혼식이 있어서 다녀왔습니다...^^
<PotatoGim> KTX는 처음 타보는데 정말 빠르네요.
<autowiz_> 일 때문에 가신게 아니라니 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 버스보다 두배정도 비싸지만 두배정도 빠르지요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> seyeongkim
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> autowiz 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 일찍부터 움직이시네요
<YESMAN> 일찍 일어났네요
<YESMAN> 근데 그전부터 와 계시던 오토위즈님은... 일찍 일어난 정도가 아니군요..
<YESMAN> HolyKnight
<YESMAN> 데비찡 ㅎ2
<YESMAN> 여기서 뵈니까 외국에서 뵌 기분이 드네요
<YESMAN> 호호호호
<YESMAN> HolyKnight: ㄷㄷ..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 아 아 졸립네요
<jason_> 하는 일은 잘 되고 있어요? YESMAN
<jun> 안녕하십니까~????
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-03
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에이 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 밤 샜다고 골골거렸는걸요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> A 가 아니면 B 로 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 뜻이에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 알겠습니다
<autowiz> 에이 아닙니다 ( A 아닙니다 )
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 눈치가 없었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 감자감자 물어볼꺼 있는데~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> c++ 에서 struct 10개 가 있는데 shrink 를 하고싶어
<autowiz> 어떤 방법이 있을까? 락을 걸어야 하나?
<autowiz> 아 struct array . 뭐 개수가 중요한건 아니니까 그냥 뒤쪽에 있는걸 복사해서 , 맨 앞쪽에 빈칸에 붙여넣은다음 뒤에껄 지울까? , 통으로 array 를 두개를 만들어서 스위칭을 할까 , 다른방법이 있을까 고민중
<autowiz> 실시간으로 계속 조회되는 array 라서 .. 로직을 좀 개선하면 중복은 좀 일어나도 괜찮을 수 있어서
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요
<LinDol> autowiz, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> 메시지를 이제 봤네요 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 외출하고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 단순히 구조체 배열이라는 말이신거죠??
<PotatoGim> STL 배열을 쓰시는거면 swap을 사용하시면 됩니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 역전하시려는거면 reverse를 쓰실 수도 있구요.
<autowiz> 오오 뭔가 있기는 있구나
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우리 감자 뭐 먹고 싶은거 없어?
<PotatoGim> 최근에는 살기 위해 먹는 중이라... 가리는게 없네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 얼른 돈벌어서 감자 맛있는거 사줘야겠구만
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<PotatoGim> 네~ 간만에 뵙네요^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그간 잘 지내셨는지요?
<ksoo> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 일에 치여 살고 있습니다...ㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러시군요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^Server> /disconnect/c
<Seony^MacPro> 아오 다크소울 겁나 짜증나네....
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 잘 안 풀리시는 모양이네요
<Seony^MacPro> 보스 하나 3시간 동안 트라이 했는데 못잡았어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 3시간 동안 여러번 시도하신건가요? 아니면 트라이 한 번이 세시간인가요..?
<Seony^MacPro> 여러번 한거지.  한 40번은 한거 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 하긴 내가 아는 분은 3일동안 트라이 했다던데
<Seony^MacPro> 3시간이면 날로 먹는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 더더욱 궁금해집니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 유튜브 보면 5분도 안되서 잡는 애들 영상 있는데, 겁나 신기해
<Seony^MacPro> 영상 충분히 숙지해서 트라이 하면, 머리로는 알겠는데 알면서도 자꾸 맞아
<Seony^MacPro> Feren^IRCCloud, 뭔지 궁금하면 이거. https://youtu.be/uUCLFbaZORg?t=283
<Seony^MacPro> 참고로, 이 사람은 6시간해서 잡은거래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 사냥 방식부터 어려워 보입니다..
<Seony^MacPro> 나도 첫 1시간은 첫 페이즈 새 잡는 것도 어려웠는데, 한시간 하고나니까 새까지는 어떻게든 하겠더라고...
<ircCloud^Seony_> 내일 재도전 해봐야지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저거 보니깐 또 엑박 사고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 와 file manager 같은거 구하고 있었는데 제 입맛에 딱 맞는거 찾았네요. vifm 라고
<ksoo> vim 친화적인 바인딩으로 엄청 편하네요.... 이런거 더 추천해주실 분 있나요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> LinDol: 안녕하세요.
<LinDol> Feren^IRCCloud, 안녕하세요 :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개천절 하루 잘 보내셨나요?
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 한게 없는데
<LinDol> 순식간에 지나갔네요..허허
<Feren^Server> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 그런 것 같습니다
<Feren^Server> 병원 가서 링겔 맞고 정신 좀 차리니 출근이더라고요ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 아.. 오늘 출근하셨어요?
<LinDol> ㅠㅠ
<Feren^Server> 넵ㅎㅎ 근무 중입니다
<LinDol> 고생이시네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 마쳤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 얼른 들어가서 푹 쉬셔요 :)
<LinDol> 저는 이만 물러가겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 전 커피랑 안 맞나 봅니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 커피만 마시면 심장이 비정상적으로 뛰네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> zfs가 우분투 16.04에 기본 탑재되서 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 이거 안나오네 어쩌네 말많더니 커널에 탑재되서 루트 파티션으로 쓸 수 있게 됐군요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무지가서 포맷 해봐야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> P_otatoGim  안녕~
<autowiz> 월요일이 휴일이라 오늘은 다들 화요병때문에 고생하시는건 아니신지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이번주도 활기차게 스똬뚜 하세요~~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 연휴 내내 일했더니 월요병이 없네요.
<PotatoGim> http://img.hani.co.kr/imgdb/resize/2013/1127/138544815797_20131127.JPG
<autowiz> 그라지요 .. 주말에도 출근하는 저는 월요병이 뭥미 한답니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 저거 웃기네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Windows Azure A1, A2 인스턴스에 대한 가격을 50% 할인 한다는 말이 나오네요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 후... 독감 접종하느라고 힘드네요.
<razGon_i7> 오전 평소의 2배가까운 분이 오심.
<lexlove> 독감예방접종기간이군요. 저도 올해는 맞아야하나 고민하고 있어요.^^;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 맞아야 하는데 겁 납니다..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 노인 독감.
<razGon_i7> 이달 안으로 맞으시면 무리 없습니다.
<razGon_i7> 지금 노인독감으로 바쁠수 있으니 2주뒤를 추천합니다.
<lexlove> 네. 전 충농증때문인지 미열이 약간 있어서 치료 끝날때 맞아야겠어요.^^;;
<PotatoGim> glibc에서 제공되는 crypt 함수를 통해 해싱된 패스워드를 입력 받은 평문 패스워드와 일치하는지 검사할 때에는 key에는 입력 받은 평문을, salt에 해싱된 패스워드를 넣어서 수행한 결과가 해싱된 패스워드와 일치하는지 확인하면 되는군요...
<autowiz> salt 가 저런거였나 으음...
<HolyKnight> http://m.slrclub.com/v/free/35275355
<lexlove> 계속 댓글을 읽고 있는 '나'를 발견했어요. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자신을 발견하는 자아성찰의 시간을 갖고 계시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> '뭐시 중한가'에 대하여 자아성찰하였습니다.ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 집이 참 이쁘네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 나중에 귀국하면 저런곳에서 살아도 괜찮을 듯 싶네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 원격으로 일하고, 소일거리로 낚시 하고..
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 흠? 삭제되었네유
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/column/column_view.asp?artice_id=20161004095905
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 유비무환입니다.
<razGon_i7> 비가 오니 환자가 없습니다. ㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<cuwoom> 완전 오랜만에 irc 들어왔는데... facebook 때문에 사람들 없을것 같았는데.. 아직도 존재 하는 군요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 그렇슴미다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아침에 태풍 심하네 하고 자고 일났더니 집 앞에 나무가 쓰러졌네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 헉.ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이만 출근합니다~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=6137074&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하셰요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 3시마다 인사하는 봇이 된 기분이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형이랑 3시 무렵에 계속 대화를 해서 그런지 일찍 자도 이쯤 일나더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그래? 습관화됐네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 지금도 한 10분전에 깨서 접속한거고 요 며칠 계속 그렇습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 태풍이 장난이 아니네요..
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어제 제주도 사진 봤는데 파도 크기가 어마어마하더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그저께 태풍 온다는 얘기 듣고 그런갑다 했는데 이 정도인줄은 몰랐네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옆동네는 집이 떠내려가더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 10월인데 왠 태풍이...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 태풍 해봐야 그냥 살짝 지나가는건줄 알았는데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부산엔 바다에서 밀려온 문어가 길에 차에 밟혀 죽은 사진도 올라오더라고요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 오늘은 맥 받고 싶은데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 받는 날짜야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 어젠데 연락이 없더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 이해가 가기도 합니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 결국 잠 한 숨 안 자고 나왔네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 헉... 성태....ㅠ.ㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-06
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 렉스님.
<Feren^IRCCloud> TMUX에 띄운 또 다른 Window를 다른 Window Pane으로 보낼 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 아마 안될걸.  세션 자체가 달라서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 세션 자체가 다르게 들어가나보네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 되나본데 잠시만 링크 줄게
<Work^Seony> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3094946/move-window-between-tmux-clients
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 이거 때문에 일주일 가까이 검색했는데.. 아직 검색 능력이 부족한가 봅니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 한번 시도해보고 올께요. 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 한방에 검색햇는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어라 서버 접속이 안되네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 생각한 것 아닌 것 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 아, 찾았습니다. join-pane이라는 명령어로 할 수 있네요
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥 병풍 쓰는게 편해서... tmux를 백엔드로 두고 병풍을 프론트엔드로 쓰지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 익숙해져봐야겠습니다
<lex_work> 어제 약식 카운터.php 만들어서 올려봤는데 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤건가요?
<lex_work> 그냥 카운터 집계할 텍스트파일만들고 퍼미션 777로 변경한 후 php구문으로 ip인식후 기존과 다르면(쿠키사용) 1 증가시키는 형태인데 php 지식이 약해서 어디가 잘못됐는지 모르겠어요.ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 디비 만들어서 하는 예제로 다시 해봐야겠어요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> index.html 안에서 php 파일을 include 시켰는데 그게 잘못된거 같아요. 제가 지어서 한거라...ㅋㅋ index 파일을 php로 만들어야 하는건가 하고 생각해봤어요.
<autowiz> 인클루드라...
<autowiz> 어떤방식으로 인클루드 시키셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> html 태그로는 php파일 include 안되요.  php 인클루드 하시려면, <?php include... 하셔야합니다.
<lex_work> <? include"count.php" ?>
<Work^Seony> 혹시 띄어쓰기?
<lex_work> Work^Seony: 그쵸?
<Work^Seony> 세미콜론도 빠졌구요...
<lex_work> 세미콜론도 했어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 요즘은 <? 로는 잘 안써요.  일명 short tag라고 하는데, 저렇게 하면 php인지 xml인지 다른 언어인지 명확하지 않기 때문에, 웹서버가 인식 못할 수도 있어요
<Work^Seony> <?php include "count.php"; ?>라고 해보세요
<autowiz> 가급적이면 index.html  을 index.php 로 바꾸는것도 생각해보시구요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 네 그것도... 마찬가지로 웹서버에서 따로 설정을 해야 html에서 php 태그를 인식하거든요...
<lex_work> 음... 집에가서 해볼게요. ftp 서버 및 ssh 등을 안해서 서버에 접근이 안되요.ㅎ
<lex_work> autowiz: 그것도 머리속으로만 생각했어요.ㅎ php를 공부해야하나봐요.
<autowiz> 이런 제가 집에대신가서 접속을 해드리고 싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ 이 핑계로 집에 방문 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 놀고 있는 제 서버 키를 드리고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> php 가 나름 좀 간단하다고 하시는분들도 많아서 , 재미있으실겁니다.
<Work^Seony> php가 쉽기도 하지만, c랑 문법이 완전히 같아서 c 하시던 분들은 더 쉽게 배웁니다
<Work^Seony> 근데, 좋게 말하면 문법이 느슨하고, 나쁘게 말하면 엉터리라, php만 하다보면 다른 언어할 때 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 제가 PHP를 공부해볼까 생각 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 엥? 원래 php하지 않았어?
<autowiz> 아.. ㅋㅋ 뒷북이긴한데 라즈곤님 유비무환 ....  ㅋㅋㅋ  빵터졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 저 웹 프로그래밍은 진짜 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ 기초만..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그동안 개발한건 뭘로 한 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 웹 개발 한적이 없습니다..
<Work^Seony> 아니 웹개발 말고 개발
<Feren^IRCCloud> C, C++, Python이 다 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 파이썬도 했구나
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 너무 좋아 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 원래  C, C++를 미친듯이 좋아했는데 파이썬이 그렇게 좋다길래 해봤다가 빠졌습니다..ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 짧은 시간에 짧은 코드로 프로그램을 구현할 수 있는게 너무 편해요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬은 한 번 손대면, 당분간은 다른 언어로 갈아타기 힘들지
<Work^Seony> 지금 내가 만드는 시스템 모니터링툴도 파이썬으로 만들고 있거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞아요 꽤 규모 있는 프로그램들도 파이썬으로 충분하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔직히 속도도 아직은 그렇게 느린진 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 동접자 규모가 세계적인 수준 아니면 그닥 고민 안해도 되는 걸로 알고있어
<Work^Seony> 이브 온라인 같은데서나 파이썬 뜯어고쳐쓰지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이브 온라인 오랜만에 들어보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 작년쯤 형이 말씀하는거 들은 것 같은데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 거긴 동접자 규모가 수만에서 수십만 수준이라 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어마어마하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 파이썬은 배우면 배울 수록 재밌는 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 처음에는 엄청 어색했는데 지금은 좀 괜찮네요
<Work^Seony> 재밌지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 이건 좀 자만?이긴한데 요즘은 프로그래밍 언어들 보면 어느정도 문법이랑 예제 보면 어느정도는 다룰 수 있는 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 자세하게 들어가면 구글 신공이 좀 필요하지만
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 같은 어족끼리는 쉽게 배우지
<Work^Seony> 씨언어족들 문법이야 다들 비슷비슷하니깐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이래저래 배우는 재미가 쏠쏠합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘은 컴퓨터 구조와 설계에 대해 공부하고 있는데 이것도 꽤 재미있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 프로그램 만들고 돌릴 줄만 알았지, 돌아가는 과정을 자세히 공부해본적은 없는데 읽어보고 있으니 꽤 재미있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 나중에 알고리즘이랑 자료구조 배우면 머리 아플거야
<Work^Seony> 전산전공자들 대부분이 싫어하는 과목이라...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 오히려 재밌더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> C 언어에서 포인터도 다들 싫어하는데 전 오히려 재밌고 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 적성에 맞나보네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 열심히 해야죠! ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 저도 프로그래밍이 좋은데 현실은 다른 공부를 해야하네요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅠㅠ.. 취미로 하시면 되죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 취미로 하니께 진도가 안나가요.ㅎㅎ 하다 안하다가 다시 하다가 안하다가.....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 금방 금방 속도 붙을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 5분 있으면 혼네 내한 공연 예매 시작이네요, 가고 싶은데 못 가서 엄청 속상합니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 맛점하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony_> 진도가 안나가시면, 일하시는 곳에 프로그래밍을 접목해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 업무에 도움되는 간단한 프로그램을 제작하시는 것부터 시작해서 늘려가시면 될 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<instarin> 안녕하세요. 질문좀 드리겠습니다. x99 메인보드에 GTX1080 그래픽카드를 장착 후 그래픽 드라이버를 잡는데, lightdm stop 시킨 후 run 파일로 설치를 진행하면 계속해서 Building kernel modules 에서 오류가 발생되고, log파일을 확인해보니 _build 타겟, module 타겟을 다시 만들지 못했다는 내용이 확인됩니다.
<instarin> 혹시 해결하는 방법을 아시는 분 계시다면 도움좀 부탁드립니다.
<Seony> 그리 간단해보이지 않네요.  이런 경우는, 에러메시지 전체를 올려주셔야 그나마라도 도움이 됩니다
<instarin> log 파일을 전송해드릴 수 있나요?
<Seony> pastebin 쓰시는게 나을거 같은데요
<instarin> 윈도우로 log 파일을 가져온 상태인데 전문을 복사해서 올려드리면 되나요?
<Seony> 여기 올리시면 아마 챈섭이 바로 튕겨내버릴 거에요
<Seony> 그냥 pastebin에 올리세요
<instarin> http://pastebin.com/8pV5fAFi
<instarin> 올렸습니다. :)
<Seony> 한글이 깨져서 알아볼 수는 없는데, 대충 보니까 커널 모듈이 설치되어있지 않은 것 같네요
<instarin> http://pastebin.com/ezwcxMB7
<instarin> 다시 올려드립니다.
<Seony> 지금 설치하신 우분투가 16.04에요?
<instarin> 네 맞습니다.
<Seony> 드라이버 설치하실 때는 root 권한이나 sudo 명령어로 하셨구요?
<instarin> 최초로 만든 계정 이름을 user로 했었는데, 따로 root 권한을 얻어서 설치를 해야하나요? sudo 명령어는 사용했습니다!
<Seony> 그러면 sudo ./nvidia..... 이런 식으로 실행하신거죠?
<instarin> tty1 접속 후 user로 로그인, sudo service lightdm stop, sudo sh nvidia-.run 이런식으로 했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래픽 드라이버를 설치할 때 굳이 LightDM를 종료하라는 안내가 있던가요?
<Seony> 음... sh 빼고 한 번 해보시겠어요? 어쩌면 run 파일 문법이 dash가 아닐 수도 있거든요
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 있어
<Seony> lightdm 꺼야돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호, 그렇군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 왜 전 꺼본 기억이 없었던건지..
<instarin> 음 sh 빼고 한번 잰행해보겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 오늘 아이맥이랑 맥 프로 구경하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅋㅋ 구경 잘하고 와.  근데 사실 구경해봐야 별거 없어.
<Seony> 맥프로는, 참 작게도 잘 만들었다 하는 정도?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 저야 뭐 구경만 해도 오오 할 떄니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> gpu만 안쓰면 의외로 발열량은 적어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 맥 프로는 이 때까지 한 번도 실물로 본 적이 없거든요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맘만 같아선 빌드 몇 개 돌리고 오고 싶지만 참아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 맥북은 내일 수리가 끝날꺼라고 하더라고요
<instarin> sh 명령어를 빼니 command not found로 나오네요..;;
<Seony> 아 실행권한이 없구나... 그러면 chmod 755 파일명 하시면 됩니다.
<instarin> chmod 755 파일명을 한 후에 다시 sudo 파일명으로 실행을 하는게 맞는건가요? 맞다면 이렇게 해도 command not found가 출력됩니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 입력하신 명령어를 알려주세요
<instarin> chmod 755 NVIDIA-.run
<instarin> sudo NVIDIA-.run 으로 했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> sudo ./NVIDIA-.run
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이렇게 해보세요
<Seony> 아... 리눅스 익숙하지 않으시군요...   sudo 하고 파일명 앞에 ./ 붙이셔야해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 현재 디렉토리에 있는 저 파일을 실행한다는 의미입니다
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 추천해줄만한 개발용 맥앱 좀 소개시켜줘
<Feren^IRCCloud> IDE 같은 툴을 말씀하시는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니면 프로젝트를 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> 뭐든
<Seony> 닥치는대로 소개시켜주면 내가 보고 맘에 들면 좀 사게 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앱스토어에 돈이 좀 많이 있는데, 쓸데가 없어
<instarin> 네! 말씀하신대로 해도 동일합니다.ㅜㅜ
<instarin> log 파일 내용 역시 동일하구요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dash를 추천드리고 싶은데 있으실 것 같고, 게다가 앱 스토어에서 빠진 것 같더라고요..
<Seony> 흠.. 그러면요, 최후의 방법을 알려드릴게요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른건 생각해보고 있겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 사실 요즘은 터미널에서만 놀고 있어서요..
<Seony> 보통 우분투에서 nvidia 드라이버는 그냥 apt-get 통해서 설치하는게 낫거든요 잠시만요.
<instarin> 친절함에 감사드립니다! :)
<Seony> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Seony> sudo apt-get update
<Seony> sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<Seony> 위에 3줄 실행하세요
<Seony> 뭐 물어보면 y 하시면 됩니다
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, dash는 인앱결제 있는 매뉴얼 프로그램 아냐?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 맞아요.
<Seony> 그거 좀 그렇던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> Python 하시면 PyCharm도 괜찮은데 VIM 계속 쓰실 것 같아서 일단 패스하고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 전 꽤 편하더라고요
<Seony> 매뉴얼은 걍 볼 수 있는건데 그걸 돈받고 팔 생각하다니...
<Seony> 파이참은 뭐하느 ㄴ건데?
<instarin> 진행되던 도중 UEFI 관련 메세지가 나오면서 Secure boot를 해제해야 한다고 나옵니다. 그러면서 비밀번호를 입력하라고 나오는데, 기본값이 따로 있는 건가요?
<Seony> 아마 지금 현재 계정 비밀번호일 거에요
<Seony> 어쩌면, 아까 그 드라이버로 설치가 안된게, secure boot 때문일지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/?fromMenu
<Feren^IRCCloud> JetBrains사에서 나온 Python용 IDE 입니다.
<Seony> 화면 보니까 뭔가 파이썬에 굉장히 최적화되어있는 것 같긴 하네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 솔직히 추천을 꺼리는 이유가 전 학생이라서 무료로 사용 중이긴한데, 사실 VIM에 어느정도 익숙해서 그런건지 크게 편하다는 느낌은 못 받겠더라고요
<Seony> 근데, 난 에디터는 하나라도 잘 쓰고싶어서 걍 vim 쓸래 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 편하긴 편하고 좋긴 좋은데, 굳이 저 돈을 주고 넘어갈만큼의 메리트는 딱히 없는 것 같아요.
<instarin> 말씀하신대로 진행한 후 재부팅했더니 무한 로그인이 되네요.; 이럴땐 어떤 방법이 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그거 외에는 딱히 생각 나는 툴이 없네요, 생각나면 바로 말씀드릴께요
<Feren^IRCCloud> instarin: Secure Boot 활성화 상태이신가요?
<instarin> 확인할 수 있는 방법이 따로 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> UEFI에 진입하면 확인할 수 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 진입 방법은 부팅시 DEL키 입니다.
<Seony> 음... uefi 설정된 일반 피씨를 만져본 적이 없으니... 일단은 드라이버 삭제하고, 바이오스 같은 곳에서 secure boot를 삭제하셔야할 거 같은데요..
<instarin> 한번 확인해보겠습니다!
<instarin> secure boot가 활성화 되어있으면 문제가 될 가능성이 있다는 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> instarin, http://rdsong.com/1427
<Seony> 그러니까, secure boot는 부팅이 변경되는걸 막아주는 기능인데요, 이게 드라이버 설치하는데 방해가 되나보네요
<Seony> 이 글도 읽어보시면 도움이 되실 거 같네요 http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=kmsoft&logNo=220785170138&redirect=Dlog
<instarin> 감사합니다! secure boot 삭제 후 우분투 재설치 중입니다. 확인해보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다. 감사합니다. :)
<Seony> 제가 알려드린 apt-get 으로 설치하시는게 가장 권장해드리는 방법입니다.
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터는 그래픽카드 설치하기가 엄청 까다로운 nvidia 카드거든요.  apt-get으로 하면 알아서 다 해줘서 그게 더 편하실 거에요
<instarin> 네.. 제발 잘 되길 바라고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아얄씨 보다가 기차 시간 놓칠뻔 했네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 급한대로 택시 탔는데 제 시간 안에 들어갈지 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 구글링해보니까 gtx1080 때문에 문제 생기는 케이스가 별로 없는거 보니까 잘 될 거에요
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅎㅎ irc 때문에..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별 생각 없이 시큐어 부트 시큐어 부트 하다가..ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 택시 기사님에게 부탁 드렸더니 레이싱 대회 부럽지 않게 가주시네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 벌써 도착했네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 팁으로 만원을 드리고 싶은 속도였어요
<instarin> 와!
<instarin> 해결했습니다!!
<Seony> 어떤 방법으로 설치하셨어요?
<instarin> Secure boot 삭제하고 우분투 재설치 한다음 말씀해주신 apt-get으로 설치하니 정상적으로 작동됩니다!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 시큐어 부트가 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<instarin> 정말 감사합니다. 작은 사례라도 하고 싶은데 전화번호나 어려우시면 카카오톡 아이디라도 알려주실 수 있으신가요?
<Seony> 역시 secure boot...
<Seony> 사례 하시려면 뱅기 타셔야하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<instarin> 아..ㅋㅋㅋ 한국에 안계시는군요
<instarin> Feren^IRCCloud 님은 혹시 맥북보러 어느쪽으로 움직이시나요!?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 부산 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<instarin> 그러시군요..ㅎㅎ 저는 용산 선인상가에 웰메이드 컴퓨터라는 업체를 운영하고 있는데요!
<instarin> 혹시 용산 근처에 오실 일 있으시면 맛있는 커피라도 한잔 대접하겠습니다. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년에 서울로 이사 가니 종종 들려보겠습니다?
<instarin> 네 :) 도움 주셔서 정말 너무너무 감사드립니다!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별 말씀을요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번에 신형 맥 안 나오면 견적 보러 갈께요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 커피...
<Seony> 게임 하나 다 끝내니까 급 불감증...
<Seony> 일이나 해야겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 게임인가요?
<Seony> 다크소울3 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 히든 보스 하나는 4시간 도전했다가 시간낭비 같아서 포기했고,
<Seony> 어제 마지막보스 2시간 트라이 해서 겨우 잡았어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 진짜 엑박 사야할 것 같네요ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마나 어려운지 체험해보고 싶습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 유튜브 비디오 암만 봐도 소용이 없어
<Seony> 어떻게 깨면 되는지는 알겠는데, 머리로 알아도 몸이 안따라줘
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 딱 그런 케이스..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 게임을 해도 머리로는 완벽하죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하지만 제 손가락이 안 따라줄뿐입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부산 갑니다 ㅎㅎ 엄청 기대되네요 :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> iMac 5K 풀옵션, Mac Pro 6-Core/1TB/D700은 어떨지 기대됩니다
<Seony> 가서 퍼포먼스 구경하는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럴 예정입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이것저것 다 해볼 순 없지만 어느정돈 하고 올려고요
<Seony> 퍼포먼스는 어떻게 구경해?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 제가 부탁해서 소스 하나 내려뒀어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가서 빌드도 해보고 어떤게 생겼는지 구경도 해보고 그럴려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 사실 눈요기하는 정도로 갑니다 ㅎㅎ 친구도 볼겸 겸사겸사
<Seony> 8코어 쓰는 나는 잘 모르겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 빠른걸 써봤어야 알지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 6 코어의 힘을 보고 오겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갔다 와서 제 맥북이 이상하게 보이면 어떻게 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 지름신이 강림하시는거지
<Seony> 그때는 "지름"이라는 내림굿을 받아야만 고칠 수 있는 병에 걸리게 되는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ열심히 돈 모아야겠네요
<lolol> ..
<lolol> 안녕하세요
<lolol> 우분투 질문 좀 드려도될까요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말씀하시면 해당 문제에 대한 답변을 알고 계신 분이 드릴겁니다.
<lolol> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lolol> 우분투에서 bashrc 파일 umask 권한 확인하고 수정하려고 하는데 책에서는 페도라 14로 vi /etc/bashrc 로 들어가던데 우분투는 bashrc 위치가 다른곳에 있는건가요??
<Seony>  /etc/bash.bashrc 입니다
<lolol> 감사합니다 ㅎ 루트 계정으로 들어가서 vi /etc/bash.bashrc 로 들어가면 권한 수정 가능할까요 ??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇게 하셔도 되고 sudo 명령어 사용하셔도 됩니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 우분투는 기본적으로 루트가 비활성이니 sudo가 편할겁니다.
<Seony> 페도라 계열과는 다르게 우분투 데비안 계열은 sudo를 많이 씁니다
<lolol> 아 감사합니다 !
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lex_home> http://lexlove.iptime.org     카운터 되요
<lex_home> 오즈님과 서니님 의견으로 수정했더니 되더군요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일취월장 하고 계시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 아뇨.. 더듬어 기어가는 수준이에요.ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 이제 쉬러갑니다. 내일뵈요.^^
<autowiz> 네 안녕히 주무세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 독감접종시즌이라서 인사만하고 말도 못하네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 바쁘시군요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요 렉스님
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 어제 카운터 안되던 것은 수정했어요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Work^Seony: <?php  했더니 count.php가 되더군요.^^
<Work^Seony> 역시 그랬군요.   <?만 적는건 옛날 식이거든요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 언어들이 많이 생겨나면서 많이 바뀌었어요
<lexlove> 그리고 html파일 안에서  php파일 include는 안되서 오즈님 말씀대로 index.php로 만들었더니 되요.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 수정하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ssh 설치하고 왔어요. putty로 회사에서 접속해보려구요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-07
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나중에 포트 바꾸시는걸 권해드립니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 맞다 어제 구경하고 왔어요ㅎㅎ 엄청 나더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?  그 정도야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 진짜 엄청 좋았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그리고 무겁다는 얘긴 들었는데 좀 많이 무겁더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지름신은 온 것 같고, 추가로 스피커 지름신도 같이 와서 문제입니다;;
<Work^Seony> 글치 무게는 장난감 무게는 아냐
<Work^Seony> 왠 스피커
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥 프로 스피커 듣고 아이맥 스피커 들어봤는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전에도 말씀드렸다싶이 아이맥 스피커는 엄청 좋다라는 생각을 갖고 있었는데 옆에 있는 사제 스피커 들어보고 생각이 바꼈어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 스피커였는데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0ON5bx54/20161006_182328.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 친구에요 쟤랑 다른 보스꺼도 있었는데 이름이 기억이 안 나네요
<Work^Seony> 아 하만카돈
<Work^Seony> 저거 많이 안비쌀텐데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 저 분이 창고 보여쥬셨는데 스피커가 엄청 많더라고요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 20만원쯤 한다고 들었어요.
<Work^Seony> 나는 오디오엔진 쓰는데도 잘 모르겠던데
<Work^Seony> 막귀라서 그런가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러면서 오디오는 취미 들이면 안된다고, 컴퓨터나 카메라는 기존껄 팔아서 세이브가 되는데 오디오는 각각 음색이라는게 있어서 팔기도 아쉽다고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 하만카돈 쓰는 사람이 그런 얘기할 수준은 아닌거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 최소 백만원이 넘는 스피커 쓰는 사람들도 오디오 쪽에서는 명함 내밀기도 힘든데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 오디오는 돈이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 동네는, 백만원부터 입문 단계야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 창고에도 스피커 좋아 보이는게 많았는데 걔네들은 뭔지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 글쎄, 뭐 하만카돈을 제일 좋은 거라고 내놓은 정도라면, 창고에 있는건 그냥 장난감 수준일 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇군요ㅋㅋ 오디오는 잘 몰라서
<autowiz> feren 안녕 , 서니님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 나는 오디오엔진 A2+ 쓰는데, 내가 너한테 스피커 얘기한적 없잖아 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞아요ㅋㅋ 스피커 얘기는 들어본 적이 없습니다
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 오디오엔진 A2+도 20만원은 넘는 스피커거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 맞다 보스 M2 이거였어요
<Work^Seony> 원래는 오디오엔진 A5 사고싶었는데, 이건 60만원쯤 해
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 저 스피커를 제대로 쓰려면 넓은 공간에서 충분한 거리를 두고 써야한다고 해서 안샀어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 저도 패스네요..
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥 책상 위에 놓고쓸 스피커가 필요했거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 스피커는 사곤 싶어도 현실적으로 자취집이라 안될 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그 중에서 제일 좋다고 평가받는게 오디오엔진 A2+였어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 적당하게 무난한걸로 살려고요, 아이맥 스피커도 충분하고
<Work^Seony> 너 같은 경우는 스피커보다는, 차라리 성능 좋은 헤드폰 사는게 나아
<lexlove> 저도 막귀~ 지인중에 스피커 모으시는 분이 계셔서 들어봤는데 전 뭐가 좋은지 모르겠더라구요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아맞네요, 오히려 그게 좋을 수도 있겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스피커는 아이맥도 충분했으니..
<Work^Seony> 일반인이 음질이 좋다고 느끼는 이퀄라이저 구성이 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 베이스가 쎄면 좋다고 느끼더라고요
<Work^Seony> 보통 하이를 올리고 로우를 내리면, 고음에서는 카랑카랑하고 저음은 빵빵하게 울려주거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 저도 그렇지만
<Work^Seony> 주로 JVC 헤드폰/스피커들이 좀 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디서 많이 들어봤던 애들이네요
<Work^Seony> 유명한 브랜드야
<Work^Seony> 음악들을 때 아이튠즈에서 이퀄라이저만 세팅해서 놓고 써도 그럭저럭 괜찮아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나중에 부산 또 가서 청음을 해보든지 해여겠어요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울산은 뭐가 없어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 스타벅스 텀블러는 예쁘네요 눈 앞ㅇ 있는데 사고 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 텀플러면, 플라스틱으로 된거 아냐?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 저번에 형이 말씀하신 세라믹? 그건 안 보이더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네네 그럴꺼에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 우리나라엔 안 파는 것 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 못 찾는건지 스타벅스 홈페이지에서도 안 보이더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 드디어 수리 끝나서 수령 했습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.looah.com/article/view/2054
<Work^Seony> 요즘 웹개발하는게 얼마나 복잡해졌는지를 은근히 까네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 웹 개발 공부 해볼려고 하는데 어떻게 시작해야 할지 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저 글 읽어봤지?  걍 하지마 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 웹은 손대기 시작하면 알아야할게 너무 많은데, 상대적으로 저평가받는 직종이야
<razGon_i7> 그게 흔해서 그래요.
<razGon_i7> 물처럼 공공재같이 흔하지만 필수적인것은 저평가 받기 쉽상이죠.
<Work^Seony> 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그런면에서 구글은 신기원을 이루었지요.
<razGon_i7> 이전에 닷컴 기업들이 어떻게 수익으로 이어지게 하냐의 고민을 할때 그것을 수익으로 만드는 모델을 제시해주었죠.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 웹 프로그래밍은 그냥 취미로 배워볼려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글은 걍 IT회사가 아니라, 나중에는 우주 정복까지 할 것 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 물론 애플도 있습니다만, 애플은 통상적인 접근이였구요. 가치를 높여서. 마치 에비앙처럼... 이것도 스위스가면 그냥 삼다수 취급받는다던데.
<Feren^IRCCloud> PHP가 C 언어 해본 사람은 쉽다고 해서 배워볼려고 하는데 다들 비추하더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. 이미 무한 동력을 얻어서 점점 커나갈겁니다.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 그러면 APM이라고 불리우는, Apache+PHP+MySQL로 시작해봐
<razGon_i7> PHP비추.
<Work^Seony> PHP를 깊히 하는건 비추인데, 웹 개념 잡기에는 좋아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 걔넨 그냥 웹 데몬 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아냐
<Feren^IRCCloud> Apache는 HTML 웹 페이지를 표출 해주고, PHP 모듈로 같이 표출하고 그런..
<Work^Seony> 너야 어차피 C를 하니까, 자료형이 뭔지 이미 잘 알고있을테니까 PHP 공부해도 괜찮을 거야
<razGon_i7> 성태야
<Work^Seony> 아파치는 알다시피 그냥 서비스 데몬=서버이고, php는 프리프로세서
<razGon_i7> 스크레치 배우삼.
<razGon_i7> 그거 과외만해도 꽤벌거임.
<razGon_i7> 2018년도 코딩정식교과 채택.
<razGon_i7> 우리나라 특성상 외국거 그대로 쓴다면 초딩용으로는 스크래치나 스크래치주니어정도.
<razGon_i7> 선행학습을 하려 하는 부모들이 많으므로 그거 갈켜주는 일하는 것도 나름 괜찮을듯.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, APM으로 손대보고, 이게 재밌어서 더 깊이 하겠다 하면 그땐 React랑 Node.JS로 나가면 돼
<razGon_i7> 애들은 인강못들음... 집중이 안되서 옆에서 누가 잡고 해야하는데.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 참고로 이건 너의 꿈이 아니라 꿈을 위한 수단중에 하나이라고 말하고 싶다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 웹은 대세가 자바스크립트라, React, Node.js 같은걸 해야되거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 취미로 하는거니깐 PHP로 기본 개념을 잡으면서 시작해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 전 대체 코딩을 왜 과목으로 채택할라는건지 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 보통 웹개발 시작하면, 최소 이 정도는 만들 줄 알아야한다 라고하는, 일종의 관문이 하나 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 바로 게시판이야
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 게시판.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 적어도 게시판은 혼자 만들 줄 알아야, 웹개발에 발을 담궜다고 보지
<Work^Seony> 국내 락밴드들이 최소 이 노래는 자기만의 색깔을 낼 줄 알아야한다 라고 하는 곡이 바로 "나 어떡해"거든
<razGon_i7> 데이타베이스. 웹매니징. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹개발자에게 나 어떡해는 바로 게시판
<Work^Seony> 게시판 하나에, 웹개발을 하기위한 모든 기본 스킬이 다 들어있어
<razGon_i7> 데이타 베이스+웹저작+배경+네트웍
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 첨 알았습니다..
<razGon_i7> 코딩이 과목이 되는 이유? 야망의 냄새를 맡아서지.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저커버그, 게이츠.
<razGon_i7> 페이지.
<razGon_i7> 잡스
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 뭔가 코딩은 정규교과과목으로서는 의미가 없다고 생각하거든요..
<Work^Seony> 웹개발자 커뮤니티에서 초딩이 코드 갖고 따지는꼴 보고싶진 않다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도요.. 만약 관심이 있어서 이래저래 물어보는거는 반가울 것 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 학교 숙제인데.. 하는건 보고 싶지가 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 물어보는건 ok, 걱정스러운건 코딩 쫌 안다고 겁나 따질까봐 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> "님 그것도 모르삼"
<Work^Seony> 거기에다 좀 배운 애들이 좀 안답시고 sqlmap 여기저기 돌리면, 그때부터는 재앙 시작
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 님 그것도 모르삼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그들이 sqlmap을 배우는 순간, 꿈이고 희망이고는 저멀리...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 참 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, 덕분에 울나라 웹사이트 보안이 겁나 강화되는 부작용도 가져올 수 있지... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, sqlmap 뭔지 알고있어?
<razGon_i7> SQL을 배우는게 아니라
<razGon_i7> GW베이직 같은 접근이 쉬운 언어를 생각할겁니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 예전에 서버 좀 하던 형한테 들었는데 취약점 점검용 툴킷 같은걸로 알고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 웹사이트는 기본적으로 디비를 연결해서 거기다 자료를 넣고빼는데,
<razGon_i7> 네트웍은 잘안다루는. 언어특성상.
<Work^Seony> 보통 구성을 제대로 못하면, 원하는 sql 쿼리를 삽입할 수 있어
<razGon_i7> 스크래치+아두이노 이렇게 생각하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그 쿼리를 삽입할 수 있는 취약점을 스캔하는 툴이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일종의 SQL 인젝션 같은거네요?
<Work^Seony> 글치 sql 인젝션 스캐너야
<razGon_i7> 백트랙.
<Work^Seony> 이게 겁나 무서운 툴인데
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 무섭냐면, 아주 친절하게 디비명, 테이블명, 컬럼명까지 다 뽑아낼 수 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청나네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 현재 웹사이트의 디비 드라이버가 슈퍼유저냐 아니냐도 알아낼 수 있고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청나게 강력한 툴이네요
<Work^Seony> sql을 직접 실행할 수도 있고, 해당 서버에 리눅스 쉘 명령어까지 돌릴 수 있어.  만약 취약점이 발견된다는 가정 하에.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 파이썬으로 만들어져있고, github에 공개되어있는 보안용 툴인데 암튼 겁나 강력햐ㅐ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 툴치곤 엄청나게 강력하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스캐너 툴치콘
<Work^Seony> 디비 타입이 정확히 매치가 안되면, 디비가 뭔지 대략 추측하는 기능도 있어.
<razGon_i7> 파이썬... 어마어마하네.
<Work^Seony> razGon_i7, 네 글쵸 어마어마합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 파이썬을 보면 철권의 폴이생각남.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 초딩들 코딩 정규교육화되고 웹프로그래밍 배우는데, 공부 잘하는 애들이 sqlmap 독학한다고 생각해봐 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 단순 강력. 하지만 단점은 극명.
<Work^Seony> 국내 웹사이트는 다 털리는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 미국.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 겁 납닏다
<Work^Seony> 여기에 미성년자 면책특권까지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파이썬은 확실히 강력하고 좋아요, C++ 엄청 좋아하는데도 거의 써 본 기억이 없을 정도입니다..
<Work^Seony> "님 그것도 몰라서 사이트 그따구로 만듬?"
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> "님 개발자 맞음?"
<razGon_i7> 오히려 그렇게 털면 정부에서 기용한다고 털고 다닐수도 있어요.
<razGon_i7> 첫해커는 안기부에서 일햇죠. 청와대소속
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 유명한 해커들은 그랬는데요, 요즘은 짤 없다네요
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. 지금은 정규군이 워낙 잘되어 있어서.
<Work^Seony> 뉴스에, "모 초등학교 학생, 코딩 수업 중 웹사이트 해킹해 고객자료 수천건 유출해"
<Work^Seony> 이런거 볼 지도... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 근데 스크래치로 네트워크 다룰수 있나요?
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_i7> 우리나라는 실전이 아닌 입시라서.
<razGon_i7> 그런 창의적인 장난 못쳐요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하겠네요
<razGon_i7> 물론 그중에 난친구도 있겟지만, 독학으로 해킹할정도면
<razGon_i7> 서울대가야죠... 한자라도 공부해야..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 특이하게 해킹정말 잘한다는 친구면 .... 그럴수도 있지만, 그것도 뭐 대학가는데 쓸다리 없다 하겟죠.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 결국은 개인사업자...
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 참, 아이맥 사는걸로 맘 먹었어요. 물론 리뉴얼 없으면 그냥 조립으로 써볼려고요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 VMWare에 물리 하드디스크를 마운트 해서 부팅을 할 수가 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가상으로 부팅, 그리고 호스트로 부팅 둘다 가능할까요?
<razGon_i7> 일단 내가 모르는 거라 패스.
<lexlove> 저도 게시판 정도는 만들어봐야겠다고 생각해서 시작한거에요.^^;
<lexlove> 어제 방명록 만들기위한 DB작업까지 해뒀어요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 오늘 심야 근무니 PHP 한번 해봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘 방명록이 될런지 두근거려요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 방명록 만드시면 제가 2번 해보겠습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1번은 아마 테스트 게시글일테니 제가 2번 할께요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 넵.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=6148593&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 엄청 웃기네요
<Seony> 뭐 컴퓨터 모르면 그럴 수도 있지
<Seony> 메사추세츠 공과대학이 MIT인지 모르는 사람들도 많은데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 여기 일하면서 그런걸 많이 느꼈어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오셔서 제 차 유종이 어떻게 되죠? 하시는 분이 꽤 계시더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다만, 문제가 되는건, 국감을 하는 사람이 저걸 따지려면 준비나 좀 하고왔어야했는데,
<Seony> 너무 준비 안한 티가 난다는게 문제...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 사실 따지고 보면 대체제가 있긴 있지만.. 호환성이 안되니
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://blog.naver.com/lexlove
<lexlove> 건담 붓도색을 처음으로 시도해보고 있어요. 벌써 망한 것 같아요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 눈엔 괜찮아 보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<newbie_> 저 혹시 여기에 우분투 관련 질문해도 되나용?
<autowiz> 네 편하게 하셔도 됩니다.
<Seony> 불편하게 해야되는데요 ㅋㅋ
<newbie_> 제가 지금 14.04LTS를 쓰고 있는데요
<autowiz> 렉스님 정말 건담 좋아하시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<newbie_> 보안&사생활 보호에서 절전 모드에서 돌아올 때 암호 요구하기를 눌러도
<newbie_> 암호없이 로그인이 되는데 혹시 암호 입력하고 로그인 하려면 어떤 설정을 바꿔야 할까요?
<Seony> 처음에 부팅하면 로그인해야 데스크탑 나오나요?
<newbie_> 네
<autowiz> 로그인 하는거랑 절전모드에서 돌아올때 암호 요구하기랑은 상황이 조금 다르긴 합니다만 .
<newbie_> 근데 부팅 시에도 암호 입력을 안받습니다
<newbie_> 앗 그런가요?
<autowiz> 암호가 설정되어 있기는 하신거지요? ㅎㅎ
<newbie_> 네 암호는 설정했어요
<autowiz> 절전모드로 갔다 온다고 하셨는데 . 이부분을 정말 자세하게 설명해주실 수 있으실까요?
<autowiz> 특정 메뉴를 이용해서 절전모드로 가셨다거나
<newbie_> 맨 오른쪽 위에 전원 버튼 눌러서
<newbie_> '절전'을 눌렀습니다
<newbie_> 화면의 맨 오른쪽 위에 전원 모양 버튼을 누른 다음에요
<autowiz> 절전에서 돌아올때는 , 일반 부팅이랑은 좀 달리 빨리 켜지는게 맞으신거지요? 창들도 절전전이랑 같이 열려있고
<Seony> 제 생각엔 /etc 어딘가에 설정이 아마 override 되어있을 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> newbie_: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에 greeter-show-manual-login = true 옵션이 있는지 확인해보세요.
<newbie_> 네 좀 더 빨리 켜져요
<newbie_> 넵 지금 확인해볼께요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 가만 생각해보니 저건 수동 로그인 기능을 넣는거였네요..
<newbie_> 어라 greeter-show-manual-login = true 이 없어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다, 그건 상관 없을꺼에요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 자동로그인 활성화한건 아니실까요? 이건 절전쪽은 상관이 없겠지만 부팅 시에도 암호 입력이 없으시다길래요.
<newbie_> 자동 로그인도 꺼져있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇다면
<Feren^IRCCloud> sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위 명령어를 터미널에 입력하고 재시작해보세요.
<newbie__> 넵
<newbie___> 명령어 친 다음에 자동로그인해서 부팅됐습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 암호를 안 물어보지 않았지 않으셨나요?
<autowiz> feren 군 말은 ... 으음 튕기신거 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz 형 혹시 VM에 이미 설치되어 있는 물리 디스크를 마운트해서 부팅해보신적 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 응 많이있지 . 파티션만 읽는건 잘 안되고 디스크를 통으로 읽으면서 특정파티션을 선택하는건 잘되
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하, 운영체제를 파티션에 설치해두고 부팅은 안되고, 그냥 아예 디스크가 달아야 잘 되신다는 말씀이네요?
<autowiz> 으음 조금 다른거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> vmdk 만드는 방식중에
<autowiz> 가상 파일을 만드는게 제일 일반적인 방법이고
<autowiz> 물리 파티션이나 물리 디스크를 읽어들이는 방법도 있는데
<autowiz> 물리 파티션을 읽어들이는건 나는 잘 안되더라고 ㅠㅠ
<newbie_> 안녕하세요 좀 전에 로그인-암호 질문한 사람인데요
<newbie_> 신기하게도 sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin 이 명령어를 치니까
<newbie_> 해결이 됐습니다
<newbie_> 감사합니다!
<autowiz> 물리 디스크를 읽어들일때 파티션을 선택 할 수 있게 되어 있으니까 이때 필요한 파티션만 선택하면 되.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 해당 명령어가 암호 없이 로그인을 허용하는 그룹에서 해제 한다는 뜻이라 그렇습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 만약 아까 문제가 되었던 상황이 필요하시면 반대로 'sudo gpasswd -a $USER nopasswdlogin' 이 명령어를 사용하시면 됩니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 오호, 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 파티션 백업툴 같은걸로 백업을 뜬 다음에 vm웨어 켜서 그안에서 파티션 복구 하는 방법도 있고 ( 이건 일반적인 가상 디스크 생성해서 하는방법 )
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 평소엔 VM으로 사용하다가 가끔 퍼포먼스 필요하면 호스트로 부팅할려고 해서요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 아 응 grub 설정 잘 하면되 나도 예전에 그렇게 썼던적 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 주유소 컴퓨터로 테스트를 (...) 해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai7DHG4w1U0
<bluedusk> 진짜 어마어마 하네요..
<autowiz> 저 집이 가지고 싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와~ 멋지네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 집이 탐나네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 레일값이 어마어마하게 들었을거 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 삼성 노트 폭발에 대한 원인이 나왔네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=101&oid=052&aid=0000914011
<jo__> 누구 계세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네.
<jo__> 아 계시구나 질문 하나만 드릴려고 하는데요. 제가 우분투 처음으로 설치하려고 부팅디스크 만들고 uefi 모드로 설치하려고 해보니 부팅디스크 인식 자체를 못하더라구요. 혹시 이거 해결하는 방법좀 알수 있을까요?
<Seony> 그건 바이오스 들어가서 uefi 설정에서 해결해야할 겁니다
<Seony> 리눅스랑 관계가 없는 부분이에요
<jo__> 바이오스에서 어떤것들을 변경 하면 되는건가요?
<Seony> jo__, http://freaking.tistory.com/540
<jo__> 감사합니다.^^ 혹시 래거시 모드에서는 설치하고 부팅 까지 되는 상태에서 바이오스 들어가서 로드셋업디폴트로 다시 바꾸면 부팅 안되는 현상은 어떻게 해결하나요?
<Seony> 글쎄요 저는 uefi가 있는 컴퓨터를 써본 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 그냥 계속 레거시 모드로 쓰면 안되나봐요?
<jo__> 음. 알겠습니다. 갑자기 들어와서 이것저것 두서없이 질문만 드렸는데 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ.
<jo__> 아.. 그냥 궁금해서요.
<Seony> 아마 방법이 있지않나 싶어요
<Seony> 리눅스 유저가 한둘이 아닐테고, 몇몇 분들은 저런 문제를 겪는거 같더라구요
<jo__> 두 모드의 차이점이 뭔지도 잘몰르는 컴맹이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<jo__> 아하 그렇군요.
<Seony> 아... uefi는 최근에 나온 기술 같은 거에요
<Seony> 쉽게 말하자면, 부팅 좀 빨리 하자고 나온 겁니다
<jo__> 냅 ㅎㅎ... 요번에 노트북을 샀는데 처음보는 기능이라서.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<jo__> 래거시 모드로 사용해도 딱히 성능의 차이는 부팅속도 말고는 없다는 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 네 부팅속도 말고는 차이가 없다고 생각하시면 됩니다
<Seony> 사실 좀 과도기적인 기술이라 불편한 부분이 많아요
<jo__> 그렇군요. 일단 래거시로 사용해야 겠네요. 감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<Seony> 수고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 10월인데도 엄청 덥네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: https://www.facebook.com/jtbcdroom/videos/592384210934750/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영상으로 보니 엄청 웃깁니다ㅋㅋ (YouTube엔 영상이 안 보여서 Facebook에서 가져 왔습니다)
<lex_home> Feren^IRCCloud, 웃겨요~~  몰라서 그럴수도 있겠다 싶지만 말이 안통하시는 분이시네요. 남의 말을 듣질 않네요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 아까 몰라서 그럴 수도 있었겠네 내가 생각이 짧았네라고 생각 했는데 이거 보고 맘 돌렸습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 그러게요. 거참~
<lex_home> 방명록 소스 쳐보고 연구해보려고 합니다. 에러없이 될려나...
<lex_home> 그나저나 php는 좀 공부해봐야할 거 같아요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 천천히 해보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 예전에 첨 공부할 때 'stdio'를 'studio'로 입력해서 6개월간 헤맸습니다;; (안 믿기지만 사실입니다..)
<lex_home> 네. 천천히..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 어짜피 빨리 할 수도 없어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex_home> 이건 취미중의 하나입니다.^^;
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 금방 느실겁니다
<PotatoGim> lex_home: 음... 취미로 하신다면 Perl을!
<lex_home> perl은 한번도 접해보질 못했어요.
<PotatoGim> 취미로 즐기는 색다른 경험이라면 강력히 추천드리고 싶습니다...ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 그래요? 검색을 해봐야겠어요.^^
<bluedusk> lex_home: #perl-kr
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=6153762&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<lex_home> 웨스트월드 재미있네요. 다음주 금요일이 기다려져요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lex_home: 드라마인가요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> PHP 살짝 해보고 있는데 '\n'으로 개행이 안되네요?
<Ferendevelop> 알아보니깐 소스코드 정리용이지, 개행 출력용은 아니라네요..
<Seony> 그건 php 때문이 아니라 html 때문이지
<Seony> html에서는 개행할 때 <br>이라는 태그를 쓰거든
<Ferendevelop> HTML에 소스에서 개행이 되는 목적이라고 하네요.
<Seony> 근데 소스에서 개행은 사실 필요없어
<Seony> 웹브라우저에 장착된 개발자용 콘솔이 알아서 정리해주거든
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 굳이 할 필요가 없네요?
<Seony> 안해도 돼.  그리고 굳이 할 이유도 없고.
<Ferendevelop> 안 해야겠어요. 불편하기만 하고..
<Seony> 소스코드에 개행 넣는다고 달라지는게 없잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다고 사람들이 웹사이트 방문해서 소스코드 보기 누른다음 개행 되어있다고 "우와, 여기 사이트는 코드에 개행이 들어가있어!" 하는 것도 아니고
<Ferendevelop> 추후 소스코드 볼 때 중요하다길래 열심히 하고 있었거든요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 웹브라우저들에 장착된 개발자툴들이 알아서 잘 보여주니까 걱정 안해도 돼
<Ferendevelop> 감사합니다. 계속 해봐야겠어요.
<Seony> php 해보니까 어때?
<Ferendevelop> 아직은 별 감흥 없습니다ㅎㅎ 그냥 진짜 C랑 많이 비슷하구나 하는 정도에요.
<Seony> 난 사실 php로 코딩을 시작해서 잘 모르겠지만, 나중에 자바를 배우고나서 php할 때는 "아 진짜 코딩 이렇게 해도 되나" 싶었어
<Ferendevelop> 서로 비슷하길래 예제 코드 보고 밑에 설명 읽는 식으로 공부하고 있는데 '$b["foo"] = 13;' 보고 살짝 혼돈이였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 어떤 점에서요?
<Seony> 자바는 좀 엄격하거든
<Seony> 재지향도 안되고,
<Seony> 이런저런 문법적인 면에서 엄격한 부분이 좀 있는데,
<Seony> 사실 그건 자바가 엄격하다기보단, php가 너무 좀 그런거지
<Seony> 자료형 선언도 안하고, 재지향도 막 써먹으니까
<Seony> 이거 진짜 이렇게 코딩해도 제대로 돌아가는거 맞나? 하는 생각 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 재지향이 아니라 재참조
<Ferendevelop> 일단 저야 뭐 웹은 어디까지나 취미로 한다는 생각으로 하고 있으니 가벼운 맘으로 해볼려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 C랑 많이 비슷해서 배우긴 쉽게 배울 거야
<Ferendevelop> 다음 주부터는 근무할 때 HDMI 케이블을 들고 와야겠다는 생각이 드네요.
<Seony> 왠만한 함수 이름 전부 같을걸
<Ferendevelop> 마치 친구 만난 기분이에요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 사장님이 보면 기겁하시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 하라는 근무는 안 하고 테이블에 노트북 펼치고 뭔가 하고 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 거다 다음 주부턴 모니터도 연결해서 쓸려고요;; 맥북에서 이래 보고 저래 보고 하는건 생각보다 좁네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 노트북으로 뭔가 하긴 좀 불편하지
<Seony> 셔틀버스 온다.  이따 사무실에서 다시 얘기하자 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 아오 셔틀버스 겁나 늦게오네
<Ferendevelop> 엥 아직 안 왔나요?
<ksoo> 오
<ksoo> 이 시간에 사람이 있군요
<Ferendevelop> ksoo: 안녕하세요. 전 근무 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 근데 옛날에 필요해서 php 좀 배웠는데 게시판이 그리 대단한건가요
<ksoo> 그냥 C 로 WinAPI 이용해서 테트리스 만드는 정도
<ksoo> 아닌가용... 다들 웹배우면 게시판 짜보라는데 제가 생각하는 수준이 아닌가
<Ferendevelop> 전 아직 배우는 중이라 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 전 그냥 페이지 넘기고, 게시판 글 쓰고 게시물 작성하고 댓글 달고, 비번으로 삭제하고
<ksoo> 저도 웹개발 가능한가용 ㅜㅜ
<ksoo> 전 웹은 어렵다 생각만 하고 있어서;;
<ksoo> 기술은 다 쓸줄 아는데 이쁘게 포장된 페이지 보면 우어 난 절케 못한다 생각만 들어서
<Ferendevelop> 저도 첨에 그렇게 생각 했는데 시간이 지나니 다 하더라고요 (웹쪽은 아니지만)
<ircCloud^Seony_> 대단한 게 아니라, 최소 그 정도는 해야 웹개발 배운다 라고 말할 수 있다는 정도라는 얘깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 웹개발쪽이랑 전혀 무관해도 일반 개발자라면 다 할줄 알지 않나요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 아뇨 c만 다뤄본 개발자들은 웹 쪽은 개념도 잘 이해를 못하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 배우면 하겠지만, 모르면 아예 이해를 못해요
<ksoo> 아...
<ksoo> 제가 첨 플밍 배우기전에 html 부터 배워서 이런 생각하는 듯...
<ircCloud^Seony_> 웹개발하시는 분들은 어떤 웹사이트 딱 보면 이건 대충 이거저거 써서 만들었겠구나 하고 추측이 되는데, 다른 개발자들은 대체 이런 웹은 어떻게 만드는 건지 상상이 안간다는거죠
<ksoo> 근데 웹은 배우기가 겁납니다
<ksoo> 너무 기술이 많아서
<ircCloud^Seony_> 네 제가 엊
<ircCloud^Seony_> 어제 올린 링크보면... ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> javascript 도 좋아하고
<ksoo> perl 도 좋아하고 db 는 필요한거 있으면 설계도 생각해볼 줄 알거 같고 php 도 기본은 하고 (게시판이나) node.js 로 서버도 만들어봤는데
<ksoo> 사이트 만들어보라고 하면 거부반응이 ㅜㅜ
<ksoo> 어떻게 해야할까요
<ksoo> css +html 로 레이아웃도 어느정도 잡을 수 있는데 이쁜 페이지들 보면
<ksoo> 도저히 제가 할 생각이 안납니다
<Work^Seony> 원래 어떤 쪽 하시는데요?
<ksoo> 게임 클라이언트
<ksoo> 했습니다
<ksoo> 글고 전에 여러가지 재미로 파본것들이 딱히 커리어에 도움이 안되는것 같네요 요즘은.
<ksoo> winapi + mfc + winapi 관련 리버싱 공부 + pe32 공부 + binary 패치 등등 했었는데 그냥 단순 재미용이고...
<ksoo> 내 기술이다 할만한게 없는게 고민입니다 --;
<ksoo> 또 심심할 때 알고리즘 저지사이트에 소스 submit 해서 문제풀기도 하는데 알고리즘 문제풀이를 기가 막히게 하는수준도 아니고
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러면 웹이랑은 완전 다른 쪽을 하셨군요...
<ksoo> 네
<Work^Seony> 예전에 아는 동생 하나가 네오위즈에서 게임서버 프로그래머였는데, 클라이언트 프로그래밍은 진짜 딱 질색이라고 그랬거든요
<ksoo> 예전에 php vs cgi 시절 때
<Work^Seony> 아마 웹 보시면서 드는 생각이랑 비슷하지않나 싶네요
<ksoo> cgi 도 써봤는데
<ksoo> 이것도 제 전문도 아니고
<ksoo> 서버일도 재밌게 하긴 합니다
<ksoo> node.js 로 짜보면 재밌더라ㄱ요
<ksoo> C++ socket 으로 하다가 nodejs 로 해보니 이렇게 편할 수가...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 노드가 대세긴 대세인거 같더라구요
<ksoo> 근데 졸업후 뭘 해야할지
<ksoo> 모르겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 어제 제가 http://www.looah.com/article/view/2054 이거 올렸는데 혹시 보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 학생이시군요...  한국에서라면 보통 뭘 해야할지를 먼저 고민하기보단, 첫 입사하는 회사에서 하는 일로 진로가 대충 결정되지 않나싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 첫 입사는
<ksoo> 해봤습니다
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<ksoo> 대학 입학전부터 외주받아서 돈되는거
<ksoo> 일도 했었는데
<ksoo> 마구잡이로 하다보니
<ksoo> 제가 뭘 할지 ㅜㅜ
<ksoo> 붕 뜬 기분입니다
<ksoo> 그냥 지금까지 닥치는대로 가리지않고 한거 같네요
<ksoo> 그래서 이제 다시 대학에 늦게 복학해서
<ksoo> 졸업을 앞두고 있는데
<Work^Seony> 학사에요?
<ksoo> 네
<Work^Seony> 그래도 그 정도면 학사 졸업하는 분 치고는 상당히 많은 경험한 것 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 아무 것도 없이 그냥 학교만 다니는 학생들도 많은데요
<ksoo> 돈 때문에요...
<ksoo> 근데 그런것들이 뭘 할지 갈피를 못잡게 만든거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 일단 이것저것 많이 해봤다는 경험이, 나중에 뭘 할지에 대해서는 크게 도움 될 거에요
<ksoo> 내가 딱 이 분야 좋아한다
<ksoo> 그런게 있으면 좋겠는데
<ksoo> 다 좋아요 ㅜㅜ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 웹 프론트 빼고요
<Work^Seony> 일단 웹은 비추하는게, 인건비가 낮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무나 쉽게 한다는 인식이 좀 있어서...
<ksoo> 임베디드, AVR 쪽도 좋구 로우 레벨도 좋구
<ksoo> 근데 이쪽은 전문으로 하시는 분.. 전자쪽 지식이 깊은 분들이 주도하시구 ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 잡탕입니다 ㅜ_ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 제 예상입니다만, 아마도 졸업 후 첫 직장에서 하게되는 일을 쭉 하게될듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 학교 다니면서 하던 일이랑, 졸업하고나서 하던 일이랑은 좀 다르거든요
<Work^Seony> 일단 이직할 때 이력서 돌릴려면, 최소 직장에서 1년은 있다가 이직해야 그나마 좀 덜 껄끄러울텐데
<Work^Seony> 1년 단위로 있다보면 그래도 좀 뭔가 다르긴 하거든요
<ksoo> 학교 그만두고 취업하고 겜클라 4년했었는데
<ksoo> 계속 겜클라 할줄 알았는데 졸업할 때 되니까
<ksoo> 이 쪽으로 가기가 싫어져서
<ksoo> =__=
<Work^Seony> 너무 오래해서 지겨우신거군요
<ksoo> 신물이 나서 다시 못 뛰어들거 같은데
<ksoo> 라기보단
<Work^Seony> 근데, 원래 게임계가 좀 일이 너무 빡세지 않나요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 계속 했으면 같은 직종으로 있었을것 같은데
<ksoo> 복학하고 시간이 지나다보니 흐려져서요 그런게
<Work^Seony> 아는 것만 보인다고, 제 눈에는 오픈스택이 가장 유망해보이니 오픈스택을 해보시라고 권하고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 세계적으로 오픈스택 엔지니어들 못구해서 난리인 판이니..
<ksoo> 아 클라우드 서비스를
<ksoo> 제공하는 플랫폼인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 알아야할게 너무 많아서 어렵습니다
<ksoo> 시스템 관리의 꽃아닙니까 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 울나라에서는 다음카카오랑 kt에서 쓰는 걸로 알려져있죠
<Work^Seony> 관리도 그렇지만, 사실 그쪽은 개발자들이 더 부족해요
<ksoo> KT 가 통신이랑 데이터센터가 있어서
<ksoo> 그 쪽에 많이 입주한다고 들었는데
<Work^Seony> 보통 오픈스택 운영한다고하면 기본 수백대 단위로 돌리는게 기본이니 아무래도 그렇겠죠
<ksoo> 장벽이 꽤나 높은 파트인것 같네요
<ksoo> 디바이스부터...
<Work^Seony> 높아요.  그래서 그쪽은 세계적으로 구인난에 시달린답니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 회사만 해도 예전에, 한 6개월 동안인가 매주 1명씩 뽑았을 정도였어요
<ksoo> 철없을 때 무료 호스팅 서비스 해본다고 집컴터로 사람들 apm 서버 계정주고 그랬는데
<ksoo> 그런거랑 차원이 달라서 ;;
<Work^Seony> 일단 주 언어가 파이썬이라, 파이썬 하시는 분들은 접근 자체는 쉽게 합니다
<ksoo> 파이썬 편하고 좋죠
<ksoo> 근데 전 perl 파라서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 여기 채널에 오시는 감자님이랑 같은 파군요
<ksoo> 펄 좋아하시는분들은 리눅스 진영이아니면은
<ksoo> 정말 찾기 힘듭니다...
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠 아무래도 시스템 관리용 툴이 펄로 쓰인게 너무나도 많으니...
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 아직도 펄 하나만 잘해도 먹고산다는 인식이 있기도 하구요
<ksoo> 구글 트렌드로 봐도 이미 대세는 python 이죠
<ksoo> 현실
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 파이썬 창시자가 구글에서 일했었던 적이 큰 영향을 주지 않았나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 원체 파이썬이라는 언어 자체가 배우기 쉽기도 하지만...
<ksoo> 들여쓰기 제약만 어떻게
<ksoo> 선택의 범주로 들어가도 괜찮을것 같은데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 제가 들여쓰기 확실하게 지키는 편인데
<Work^Seony> 저는 들여쓰기에 광적으로 집착하는 성격이라서 파이썬 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 강제로 장치가 있으면
<ksoo> 이상하게 거부감이......
<Work^Seony> 감자님 오셨군 ㅋ
<ksoo> 공부할건데 엄마가 공부하라고 시키면
<ksoo> 하기싫은 그런 심리랑 비슷한거 같아요
<Ferendevelop> 아마 아얄씨 클라우드 자체적인 리셋(?)일껍니다..
<Ferendevelop> 아얄씨 클라우드가 영 이상해요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> =__=
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그런거 같아 아까 공지 왔더라고
<Work^Seony> 이상한게 아니라 프리노드 공지 떴어
<Work^Seony> 서버 하나 리붓할 거라고
<ksoo> 그리고 python 이 조금 functional 적인 면이 있는데
<ksoo> 좀 안익숙해서
<Ferendevelop> 아하 Global Notice가 그 내용이였군요. 전 그냥 넘겨서..ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> d = [INF] * (v + 1) g = [ [] for _ in xrange(v + 1)] 얼마전에 짠 소스중 하난데
<ksoo> 이런 방식에 잘 안익숙해지더라고요. 많이 해봐야되는데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 프로그래밍이라는걸 처음으로 해보겠답시고 구입한 책이 "피터 노턴의 C"라는 책이었는데 아마 1994년이었던가...  당시에 파이썬이 인기였었다면 제 인생도 달라졌겠지만.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니 그때가 고등학생 때였네요
<Work^Seony> 하라는 공부는 안하고 ㅋ
<ksoo> 전 예전에 curt plus 라는 사람을 동경[?] 하는 어떤
<ksoo> 크래킹 강좌를 시작으로 컴터 플밍을 배우게 됐는데
<ksoo> 프로그래밍 몰라도 크랙을 할수 있데요!! 거기에 속아서 열심히 해보다가 깨달았죠... 프로그래밍 할줄 알아야 크랙을 한다
<Work^Seony> 저도 어릴 때 그런 해킹책 보고나서 그렇단 사실을 깨달았죠 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 또 MFC 강좌 사이트 가보니까 C++ 잘 몰라도 가능하다고 책에 있어서
<ksoo> C++ 배우기도 전에 MFC 책 샀었는데
<Work^Seony> 저는 뭐 지금은 시스템 관리자라 프로그래밍이랑은 별로 안친합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 당했습니다ㅜ...... 결국 C++ 배우려고 또 C++ 책 샀었는데 어렵더라고요. 그래서 찾다보니 C언어부터 하는게 편하다고 해서 결국 씨언어 책 보고 C++ 보고 MFC 배우고 DirectX 써보고 ... 아무것도 몰라서 너무 힘들었었네요. 그 때 누가 가이드라도 해줬으면..
<Work^Seony> 험난한 길을 걸으셨군요
<ksoo> 그냥 기본도 없이 욕심만 앞서서 상위 기술 배우려다가 응징당했죠
<ksoo> 멍청해서 그렇습니다
<Ferendevelop> 저는 어렸을 때 아버지 책을 읽다가(이상한거 많이 읽었습니다;; 전기공학이론이랑 유체역학이랑 이것 저것) 컴퓨터활용능력 책에 코볼이라는 프로그래밍 언어를 사용하면 사무용 프로그램을 만들기 좋다는 말을 듣고 아버지를 위해 만들어 봐야지~ 하면서 서점 가서 C언어 책을 사왔었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 효자네 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 커서 효자 노릇 못해서 문제입니다ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 와우... 효잡니다
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 지금은 속만 썩이는걸요
<ksoo> 어렸을 때 삼촌이 Basic 책 보다가 울집에 놔두고 가지만 않았으면 전 플밍이랑 전혀 상관없이 살고 있을거 같은데
<ksoo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 아버지 직장 동료 분이 솔라리스 얘기 안 해주셨음 여기 없었을것 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 솔라리스 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그 땐 진짜 진지하게 막 이것저것 해봤습니다 ㅋㅋ 레드햇 9 깔았는데 이더넷 드라이버가 없어서 고생 좀 하고
<ksoo> 솔라리스 고2때 한번 1년정도 써봤었는데
<ksoo> 학교 터미널로요. 근데 그냥 리눅스 쓰는 느낌 이었습니다
<Ferendevelop> 한동안 "페도라인가, 우분투인가"라는 고민도 한참 하고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 레드햇 9로 컴퓨터를 시작했다니 뭔가 이상하다...
<Ferendevelop> 어떤 점이요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내가 너무 나이를 먹은거 같아서 좀 슬프네...
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다..
<Ferendevelop> 그 땐 설치 화면에 옵션도 많고 그랬었는데 말이죠(하긴 지금도 레드햇 계열은 다 그렇더라고요)
<Work^Seony> 내 기억에, 레드햇9가 너무 오래되서 제대로 안돌아가는게 많다 라는 얘길 들은게 무려 20대 후반이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ전 아직도 그 빨간 모자가 생각 납니다
<ksoo> 13년전이면 레드햇
<ksoo> 버전이 어케되죠
<Work^Seony> 20대 초반에 리눅스 접할 때 당시에 "레드햇"이라는 배포판이 새로 나왔다는 뉴스도 보고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 2003년도죠
<Ferendevelop> 13년 전에 레드햇이 나왔네요 (31, March, 2003)
<Ferendevelop> 아 레드햇 9 버전이요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그때라면 무슨 알짜리눅스 이런거 쓸 때 아닌가요
<Work^Seony> 한컴 리눅스 이런거 나오고...
<ksoo> 그 때는 무료의 이미지가 강하고 각종 커뮤니티에서 레드햇 좋다고 막 그래서
<Work^Seony> 한컴리눅스 하니까 생각나는게, 한컴리눅스에서 상받았었는데... 리눅스 발전에 기여했따고 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 깔아봤는데 얼마 못쓰고 다시 윈도우즈 썼어요;;
<ksoo> 지금은 리눅스쓰기 너무 좋은 환경인것 같습니다
<ksoo> 비교가 안되요 정말
<Ferendevelop> 전 멀티 부팅하니깐 자꾸 윈도우로 손이 가길래 큰 맘 먹고 윈도우 밀었더니 리눅스에 익숙해지기 시작하더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 지금은... 말그대로 시대가 변했죠
<Ferendevelop> 어렸을 땐 게임도 잘 안 해서 그랬는 것 같아요
<ksoo> 모바일이 비windows 진영에 정말 큰 도움을
<ksoo> 근데 vim 에 익숙해지면 리눅스 안쓰고는 못 배길것 같아요. vim 이 내몸처럼 되고 난 후에야 리눅스가 편해졌다고 느껴지니까요
<Work^Seony> vim 없는 리눅스 배포판은 없죠
<ksoo> windows vim 은 뭔가 에뮬레이팅 되는 느낌이 좀 강하게 들어서... 실제론 native program 이지만 그냥 느끼는 기분이 그래요
<Ferendevelop> 터미널 프로그램에 익숙해지면 *Nix 환경을 벗어 나기가 힘든 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 비쥬얼 스튜디오 코드라는, 리눅스랑 맥을 위한 IDE가 나왔군요...
<Work^Seony> 윈도우를 생전 쓸 일이 없으니...
<Ferendevelop> 전 별로더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 차라리 아톰에 손을 들어 주고 싶었어요
<ksoo> 요즘 editor 들 전부 멀티 플랫폼입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?  왜?
<ksoo> 이유는 다들 아시죠?
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭐 멀티플랫폼으로 나오는 특별한 이유가 딱히 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그냥 개발자들한테 널리 쓰이게 하려는 목적 아닌가요
<Ferendevelop> 초반에 이것저것 셋팅을 해줘야 좀 쓸만해지는게 전 별로에요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 너도 알다시피 난 처음에 sublime text 완전 좋아햇는데, 툭하면 파이썬 플러긴 에러 뜨고, 미친가격으로 올린 뒤로는 정떨어졌어 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ST2, Atom은 일단 플러그인이나 폰트, 폰트 크기만 대충 잡고 괜찮은데 VSCode는 이것저것 만져줘야 쓸만해지더라고요
<ksoo> atom, studio code, sublime, storm 등등이 나오는 배경엔
<ksoo> electron 이라는 멀티플랫폼 도구가 있기 때문이죠
<Ferendevelop> 형이 ST2를 저에게 추천 했을 때가 맥 살 무렵이였으니 거의 4년 전이네요..
<ksoo> js 로 프로그램을 짜면 각 플랫폼에 맞게 바이너리가 생성되서 publish 가능합니다.
<Ferendevelop> Atom, VSCode는 Electron 기반이긴한데, ST2도 그럤나요?
<ksoo> 아 st2 는 빼고요.ㅜ
<Work^Seony> st2는 구글에서 일했었던 프로그래머가 구글 뛰쳐나와서 아예 새로만든 에디터라고 알고있어요
<ksoo> 근데 vim 의 단점이 vim 에 익숙해지면 다른거 쓰기가 매우 힘든게 단점인것 같아요
<ksoo> 자꾸 vim 생각이 나서 ... atom 도 그렇고 sublime 도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 저도 습관적으로 esc나 :를 누르니...
<Work^Seony> 매크로 만들어쓸려고 하고..
<Work^Seony> st2나 atom 등등 최신 에디터들이 더 쓰기야 편하게 만들었겠지만, 저는 그래도 vim
<Work^Seony> 예전에 사수였던 사람이 emacs 빠돌이라 저한테도 이맥스 써보라고 추천은 해줬는데, 이건 뭐 애초에 첫 시작용 매뉴얼조차 제대로 안되어있어서 포기..
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 근데, 비쥬얼스튜디오 코드는 ide 아냐?
<ksoo> 다른 파일로 가야되는데 어.. 어떻게 가지. :bn 에 매핑된 키를 찾고 있다가 ctlr+pd/pu 누르면 되나? 되긴 되는데 내 키보드 사각에서 벗어나야되는게 너무 불만... page up 키가 너무 멀어서... 그러다가 key 를 다시 매핑하는 과정들을 거친후 에디팅을 합니다. vim plugin 도 있어서 편집을 열심히 합니다. paste 합니다. =`] 로 indent 를 잡아보ë 
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아니에요. 그냥 ST2, Atom 같은 에디터에요.
<Ferendevelop> Visual Studio (IDE)에서 에디터만 빼온 녀석이라고 보시면 되요.
<ircCloud^Seony_> 아 ide 아니면 뭐... 굳이 쓸 필요는 없네
<ksoo> sapcemacs 써보셨나요?
<ksoo> spacecmacs
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 vim 이외엔 딱히 관심이 없어요
<ksoo> spacemacs 가 evil + 각종 emacs 필수 플러그인들 깔아서 배포되는 설정파일 패키진데요.
<Work^Seony> 에디터는 하나라도 제대로 쓰는 주력 에디터를 만들자는 생각에 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> vim keymap 을 emacs 에서 씁니다. 한 1개월 쓰다가 포기했습니다. 결국은 각종 side 한 부분에서 emacs 키맵을 많이 알아야 되더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 출근했는데 겁나 일하기 싫은 불금이군요..
<ksoo> vim plugin 만들어보고 싶은 맘이
<ksoo> 깊숙히 있는데 뭔가 입문하기가 쉽지가 않네요.
<Ferendevelop> 전 사무실 방범 장치가 오락가락해서 화장실도 못 가고 되게 불편하네요;;
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, vim에서 fugitive 써?
<Ferendevelop> 직원마다 RFID 키가 있는데 잠그고 다시 해제할 떄 종종 "등록된 사용자가 아닙니다. ....."라면서 갑자기 퇴사자 처리 해버리고..
<Ferendevelop> 그게 git command를 vim 안에서 하게 해주는 플러그인이였죠?
<ksoo> 네
<ksoo> fugitive 저 쓰는데 조금
<ksoo> 불만이 있어서 ;;
<Ferendevelop> git 달고 살아서 깔라고 했는데 그 명령어를 배우는게 귀찮아서;; 보류 중입니다
<ksoo> 저한테 물으신건 아니니 ;;
<Ferendevelop> vim에 조금 더 익숙해지면 깔아서 익숙해질려고요
<Work^Seony> github에서는 git 관련 vim 플러그인 중에서는 인기가 제일 좋더라구요
<Ferendevelop> 거다가 제가 성격 상 어떤 플러그인을 설치하기 전에 그 플러그인에 대해 어느정도 숙달해야 메인에 깝니다 ㅎㅎ 그 전엔 vm에서 연습하고...
<ksoo> 근데 단순 커밋하고 push 할 때 편한데
<Ferendevelop> 정말 귀찮은 성격입니다.. 가끔씩은 병원에서 치료 받을 수 있다면 받고 싶을 지경이에요
<Work^Seony> 플러그인 지우는거 쉽고 깔끔한데 굳이... ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> fugitive 에서 commit -a -m "..." 에 관한 명령어가 뭔지 모르겠더라고요.
<Ferendevelop> 조금 더 시간이 지나면 나아질꺼라 믿고 있습니다..
<ksoo> 가끔 fugitive 에서 index 를 띄우는데 실수로 index 를 rewrite 해버리면 .git 시스템 다시 복구해야되고... 그래서 fugitive 극히 제한된 기능만 씁니다. 제가 잘 못쓰고 있는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 음... git을 좀 배워야하는데...
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 다 그렇지만 자꾸 자꾸 써보는게 최고더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 git을 잘 몰라서 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개발자가 아니라...
<ksoo> branch 생성하고 merge 하는것도 fugitive 에서 하기가 좀 힘들어서 별도의 키맵을 만들어서 :!git ... 으로 직접 씁니다. 이럴 때 보면 제가 보수적인 면이 있는것 같기도 하구
<Ferendevelop> 자주 언급해서 아시겠지만 공부하는건 전부 문서화하는걸 좋아하는데 온갖 위키 써보고 confluence도 사서 써보고 하다가 이젠 그냥 git으로 문서화해서 쓰는데 그러면서 늘더라고요
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 쓰기좋은 GUI로 만들어진 git 툴이나 좀 찾아봐야겠다
<Ferendevelop> SourceTree
<ksoo> sourcetree 가 갑입니다
<Ferendevelop> 가 진리라고 들었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 개발 중단되지 않았나요?
<ksoo> 아닐걸요...
<Work^Seony> 앱스토어에 없어요
<Ferendevelop> www.sourcetreeapp.com
<ksoo> 홈페이지에서 받아야 합니다
<ksoo> git 이랑 문서화하는거 좋아하시면
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Ferendevelop> 마지막 릴리즈가 2016/08/08 1.9.6.1(For Windows)네요
<ksoo> markdown 으로 한번 문서써보시는건 어때요? https://goo.gl/GxXtnC 이게 git 으로 markdown 언어로 쓴글인데 꽤 깔끔하게 퀄이 뽑혀요. vim 글이니 함 봐주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> PHP 방명록 만들면서 예제 코드 보고 있는데 대체 메뉴가 어디서 구성되는지 모르겠네요..
<Ferendevelop> ksoo: GFM(Github Flavored Markdown)으로 작성 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 링크도 한번 볼께요
<Work^Seony> ksoo님 블로그인가요?
<ksoo> 넵
<Work^Seony> 코딩도사 시군요 ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 아 도메인은 부끄럽습니다
<ksoo> ㅡㅡ ㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 워드프로세서보다 markdown 으로 글 쓰는게 더 편하더라고요. 구조화하기도 그렇고, 편하다보니 좀 길게 작성하기도 하고 가끔은.
<Ferendevelop> 일단 마우스를 안 잡아도 되는게 제일 편한 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저도 vim교 신도이니 글을 좀 자세히 읽어봐야겠네요
<Ferendevelop> 마우스로 뭔가 하는걸 매우 귀찮아해서....
<Work^Seony> 근데 vim에서 v로 블럭 지정한다음에 = 누르면 인덴트 제대로 정렬 잘 안되지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 그거 되는걸 본적이 없거든요
<ksoo> set ai
<ksoo> set cindent
<ksoo> 되어있나요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 다 꺼져있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 정렬 안된적이 없어서...
<ksoo> 한번 set ai, set cindent
<ksoo> 하고 해보세요
<Work^Seony> ai, cindent, smartindent 다 off 시켜서 쓰고있었군요...
<ksoo> vim 에 불만인건 몇가지 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 저런 옵션들이 기본이 off 고 켜야된다는거... 기본이 on 이고 끄는게 옵션이면 안되나? 생각을 많이 합니다
<Work^Seony> `]는 뭐하는 거에요?
<ksoo> 현재줄부터
<ksoo> paste 한 끝까지 범위를 뜻합니다
<Work^Seony> 아... 이런 겁나 유용한 커맨드를 몰랐다니
<ksoo> p`[S) 하면 붙여넣기한 범위에 대해 괄호 감싸기 (surround plugin) 조합
<ksoo> 조합해서 쓰심 편해요 paste 괄호치기 등등
<Work^Seony> 연습 좀 해서 몸에 익혀야겠네요
<ksoo> pv`[S) 네요 v 빠트림
<ksoo> 피아노 치듯이 다다닥 치면 마법같아요 가끔
<ksoo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ksoo> 근데 다른 에디터들 vim-mode 보면 이런거까지 지원을 절대
<ksoo> 못해줘서..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 딴데서 복붙해서 정렬하는 경우는 잘 안되는군요
<ksoo> "+p=`]
<ksoo> 하심 될거에요.
<ksoo> 맥이라면 "*p=`]
<Work^Seony> macvim에서 파이썬 함수 하나를 cmd+c해서 터미널에 열린 vim으로 cmd+v 하고 v한다음 = 하니까 완전 엉터리로 되는데요... 뭔가 잘못햇나
<ksoo> set filetype
<ksoo> 해보시면 python 이 안되어있을지도...
<Work^Seony> 되어있어요
<ksoo> 범위는 지정잘 되나요
<ksoo> visual block 지정하고 해도 안된다는건가요
<Work^Seony> 네 그냥 엉터리로 되네요
<ksoo> set ai 시리즈들 다
<ksoo> 켜져있고요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> smartindent, cindent, ai
<ksoo> codepad 에 파이썬 함수
<ksoo> 함 올려주심 안될까요
<Work^Seony> 음 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> http://codepad.org/7gJQvyow
<Work^Seony> 음... 어쩌면 제 vimrc에 문제가 있는 걸지도 모르겠군요...
<ksoo> http://imgur.com/a/VhqCS
<ksoo> 잘 되는것 같은데
<Work^Seony> 걍 복사한대로 붙여넣기가 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 cindent, ai, smartindent 키고 붙이면 지멋대로 들어가더라구요
<ksoo> 아니면
<ksoo> vim -u NONE 으로 실행시켜서
<Work^Seony> 그래서 끄고쓰거든요
<ksoo> plugin disable 모드로
<ksoo> 해보세요
<ksoo> 좀 이상할 땐 vim -u NONE 으로 해보시는게...
<Work^Seony> disable mode에서는 이상없네요
<ksoo> 그럼 설정상 뭔가
<ksoo> 안맞나보네요.
<ksoo> vimrc 보면 의심가는게
<ksoo> 있을 듯
<Work^Seony> 네 설정을 좀 봐야겠어요
<ksoo> 혹은
<ksoo> set et
<ksoo> 파이썬 하시는 분들은 기본으로 set et
<ksoo> 하더라고요. 혹시 확인해보세요
<ksoo> set et 안되어있으면 파이썬 같은 경우엔 코드가 .....
<ksoo> :set list 로 white space 구성이 어떻게 되어있는지 확인하셔도 될 듯 합니다
<Work^Seony> et가 expandtab이죠?
<ksoo> 네
<Work^Seony> et는 되어있어요
<ksoo> vimrc 보기 귀찮으면 :set<CR>
<ksoo> 하시면 set 변수들 다 나오는데 이것만 보셔도 되고요
<ksoo> sts, ts 다르게 되어있어도
<Work^Seony> 저는 무조건 스페이스에 4 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ksoo> 이상한경우도 있구
<Work^Seony> softtabstop=0, tabstop=4 shiftwidth=4 et
<ksoo> 붙여넣기 할 땐
<ksoo> 잘되는데
<ksoo> = 누르면 깨지나요??
<Work^Seony> 일단 인덴트 관련 설정을 전부 킨 상태에서는, 붙여넣기 할 때부터 문제가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 끄면 괜찮구요
<Ferendevelop> 이상하게 PHP에서 MySQL 관련 함수만 쓰면 뻗네요...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 얘는 디버깅 어떤식으로 하면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 문법이 잘못됐겠지
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지를 출력하게 설정해야돼
<Work^Seony> 잠시만 파일 알려줄께
<Ferendevelop> 그게 인터넷에 이건 된다고 하는 샘플 코드를 갖다 붙혀도 안됩니다ㅠㅠㄴ
<Ferendevelop> 넵 감사합니다
<ksoo> indent 설정 꺼보면서 테스트 하시는수 밖에. 없겠네요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini 열어서 display_errors = on 되어있나 봐
<ksoo> 예전에 저도 붙여넣기 할 때 들여쓰기가 계단식으로 주욱 되던 경험이 있어서
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요 계단식으로 붙여져요
<ksoo> 그럼 그 문제네요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, on 해놓고, error_reporting 찾아서 error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT & ~E_NOTICE 정도만 해주면 될 거야
<Work^Seony> ksoo, 혹시 smartindent도 설정하셨어요?
<ksoo> 네
<ksoo> set paste
<ksoo> 해보세요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 감사합니다 해보고 올께요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 set paste는 neocomplcache 때문에 꺼놨어요
<Work^Seony> 아마 set paste 꺼놔서 그럴지도 모르겠네요
<ksoo> 그럼 :inoremap <M-v> :set paste<CR>"+p:set nopaste<CR>
<ksoo> 일케 설정해놓으면 될듯 ㅋㅋㅋ 합니다
<Work^Seony> 한 번 해볼게요
<ksoo> 근데 막 쓴거라
<ksoo> 문법이 정확하진 않아요
<ksoo> set paste 해서 되심 한번 해보시라구
<ksoo> 근데 계단현상은 거의 백프로 set [no]paste 관련 문제
<Work^Seony> 네 paste 문제 맞네요
<ksoo> 전 paste 는 항상 꺼놓고 :nnoremap p p=`] 으로 해놓거나 그럽니다.
<ksoo> 아니 paste 를 켜놓는다는 말이 맞겠네요 ;;
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 감사합니다. 덕분에 에러 메시지 확인했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 테스트로 MySQL 연결 실패하게 한 다음 실패하면 에러가 뜨게끔 했는데 에러가 나면 거기서 진행 자체가 멈추는가 봅니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오, 일단 폼 완성했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 예제 코드는 뭔가 이상해서 그냥 함수로 구현했어요
<Work^Seony> 내가 아주 잘하진 못하지만 그래도 도움 필요하면 얘기해
<Work^Seony> php 코드는 좀 봐줄 수 있어
<Ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 오늘 14시에 약속이 있어서 집 가면 바로 자야 하는데 이거 때문에 자기가 싫네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> port에서 macvim 재컴파일 했는데, 버전이 8.0이네
<Ferendevelop> 홈브류 쓰실꺼라 생각했는데 아니였군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나중에는 홈브류 갈아타야할 거 같아
<Ferendevelop> 예전엔 무조건 소스 컴파일하는 변태적인 성격;;이 있었는데 이젠 너무 귀찮아서 툴 씁니다..
<Ferendevelop> 네.. 제 생각에도 결국은 홈브류로 가야 할 것 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 난 그래서라기보단,
<Work^Seony> 홈브류는 보안 문제 때문에 좀 그랬거든
<Ferendevelop> 엥 무슨 문제 있었나요?
<Work^Seony> 홈브류는 루트 권한이 없어도 프로그램 설치/삭제가 가능하잖아
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 맞네요
<Ferendevelop> PHP도 좋지만 아무래도 HTML을 조금 더 배우고 하는게 좋을 것 같네요.
<Ferendevelop> HTML은 아주 기초만 있어서 예제 보고 따라하는건 할 수 있긴 하지만, 뭔가 야매로 억지로 하는 기분이네요..
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 사실 html은 태그가 몇 개 안돼
<Work^Seony> 그게 다야.  문제는 바로 css지
<Work^Seony> 이 css라는 놈 때문에 현재의 복잡한 웹사이트들이 구현되는 건데,
<Work^Seony> 이건 디자이너의 영역으로 간주되는지라 좀 애매해
<Work^Seony> 개발자들이 알면 좋고 어느정도는 알긴 알아야하는 건데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 또 디자인을 하는 거라 애매하지
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-08
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어렵네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 운전 연습 하다가 앞차가 급브레이크 해서 식겁했네요...
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-09
<LinDol> 커뮤니티 홈페이지 혹시 문제 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 엇... 커뮤니티 홈페이지가...
<PotatoGim> 호스팅 만료?
<JasonJang> 호스팅 만료? +1  ㅎㅎㅎ DNS 연결 오류겠고, 조치중인지는 모르겠어요. 미리미리 해야하는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<razGon_i7> 월요일은 언제나... 바쁘네.ㅋ
<autowiz> ]\
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-02
<a1batr0ss> "These figures are from one company based on a small sample size and, as we’ve mentioned many times before, are out of sync with other analytics reporting companies." :/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 내립니다..
<soyeomul> 어따 시골은 비나 눈이나 날씨에 대게 민감하네요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 다들 고향길 내려가시는길인가요..
<soyeomul> 아직 회사신지..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 FreeBSD 배워볼려고 조금씩 시도하는 중인데, 의외로 Systemd 싫어하는 사람들 많네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그냥 init에서 systemd로 바뀐다길래 "아 바뀌는구나.... 명령어 어떻게 쓰나 봐야겠네" 정도로만 생각하고 말았는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 수많은 엔지니어 & 관리자들은 "누구 맘대로!" 라는 반응이 대다수라고 하더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 systemd 때문에 freebsd 쓰겠다고 나선 사람들도 보긴 했는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 젠투에 KDE 얹어쓴지도 벌써 1년이 다 되가는거 같은데, KDE를 쭉 써오면서 느낀게, "일관성"이라는게 은근히 중요한 거 같더군요.  유저에게 늘상 새로운 경험을 하게하는 것은 중요하지만, 그 경험이라는게 "근간"은 바꾸지 않은 상태에서 새로운 것을 경험하게 해야하는 것인데 그런 면에서 그놈은 굴곡이 참
<ircCloud^Seony> 많죠...
<ctlx> 안녕하세요.
<ctlx> 채팅방 들어올 때 봇방지 인증하는데 좀 힘드네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 IRC 클라이언트를 설치해서 쓰세요
<ctlx> 헐...
<ctlx> 안녕하세요.
<ctlx> 그냥 쓸게요... 백신프로그램에서 경고  할것 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우즈 쓰시나보네요
<ctlx> 네...
<ctlx> 윈도우로 vm 실행해서 리눅스를 쓰고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우를 안써봐서 IRC 설치하면 어찌되는지 잘 모르겠네요...
<ctlx> 그렇군요.
<ctlx> 드디어 내년에는 우분투 18.04가 나오는군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그러네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걱정스럽군요...
<ctlx> 왜요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 관리자 입장에서 배포판의 변화가 크면 곤란하거든요
<ctlx> 그렇군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 16.04에서 php 7으로 올린 것만해도 파장이 컸거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 파이썬2 미탑재도 그렇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 프로덕션 서버 판올림 했다가 안돌아오면 어쩌나 하는 걱정도 크구요
<ctlx> 그러고 보니 우분투 16.10에서 파이썬 3.6 탑재 한다는데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존의 서비스들이 systemd 스크립트가 없는 데몬들도 있는데, 얘네들은 어쩌나 하는 고민도 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 16.04부터 3.x 기본탑재시켜서 나오긴 했어요
<ctlx> 그렇군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 16.04에서는 호환성 때문에 init 스타일의 서비스 구동 명령어가 작동하긴 하는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 18.04에서는 모르겠네요...
<ctlx> 저는 16.04나 cenots 7.x 버전대 부터 입문해서 systemd 가 편한 것 같아요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자들은 systemd를 엄청나게 혐오하더라구요
<ctlx> 오타가나서 cenots 7.x 가 아니고 centos7.x 로 정정 할게요.
<ctlx> 왜요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이유는 여러가지가 있는데요, 가장 큰 이유를 들자면, 잘 쓰고있는걸 왜 뒤집어엎냐 인거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 전통이니 상징이니 역사니 하는 소리는 저는 그냥 개소리라고 생각하고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 로그를 보기위해 명령어를 익혀야한다는 불만은 공감합니다.
<ctlx> 하지만 이상하게 레드헷이나 데비안, 우분투는 systemd 쪽으로 기울어지는데, 관리자들이 systemd를 혐오하면  입문자들이 혼란스러 울것 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 기울어진게 아니라, 이미 다 갈아탔어요
<ctlx> 네. 그 표현 하려고 했었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 혐오해도 뭐 어쩌겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 배포판 제작하는 곳에서 systemd하겠다고 이미 넘어갔는데요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까, systemd 안쓰는 배포판 찾아서 쓰겠다고 하는 사람도 있더라구요
<ctlx> freebsd는 어떤가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ ctlx님 오시기 전에 제가 systemd랑 freebsd 혼자 주절주절하고 있었는데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 텔레파시가 통했나요'
<ctlx> 어쩌면 운명 혹은 우연 아닐까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> systemd 때문에 freebsd 갈아타겠다고 하는 사람도 보긴 했구요, 일단 저는 개인적으로 "일관성"이라는 점 때문에 프비를 좀 관심있게 보고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 프비 도입해볼려고 개인적으로 공부는 조금씩 해보고 있긴 한데,
<ircCloud^Seony> GNU 툴이랑 BSD 툴들 사용법이 좀 많이 달라서 적응하는데 고생할 거 같아요
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요1
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ctlx> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ownCloud라고 하는 파일공유 서비스를 운영 중인데, 이번에 프비에서 운영해볼까 고려 중입니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 직원들이랑 미팅을 좀 해봐야하는데, 제가 하겠다고하면 하라고 할 것 같긴 해요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투에서 한 4년 운영해봤는데, 얼마 전에 php-fpm이 아무 이유없이 그냥 죽어버리는 경험을 해봐서 아마 더욱 더 프비로 마음이 기울어지네요
<ctlx> 저 리눅스 공부하면 ownCloud도 설치 해봤어요.
<ctlx> centos나 우분투로 설치 해봤어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ownCloud가 좀 많이 짜증나는 프로그램인데, 딱히 대안이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> NextCloud로 곧 갈아타긴할건데 뭐 일단 그거나 그거나죠...
<ctlx> 그나저나 요즘 취업하기 힘드네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 취업 준비 중이시군요
<ctlx> 네. 3월달부터 5월까지 취업 하다가 면접 이후로 연락이 안오더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 고생하시는군요...
<ctlx> 7월달에 리눅스 마스터 2급 시험보고 나서 취득했어요.
<ctlx> 8월 일수도 있겠네요. 기억이 가물가물하네요.
<ctlx> 올해나이가 31 설마 취업을 못하면 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 30살에 미국 넘어왔는데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오랫만입니다. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만이네요'
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 휴가 다녀왔어요. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 주변 국가로 다녀오셨나요
<pchero_work> 네팔 다녀왔습니다. 이번이 두번째 인데 많이 바꼈더군요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 2번이나...
<pchero_work> 안나푸르나 라운딩을 다녀왔는데.. 역시 멋지더군요.
<pchero_work> 올라가는 내내 감탄만 했네요.
<ctlx> 부..부자! 저는... 빈민 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 부자라뇨..;; 돈이 없어서 몸으로 때우는것만 합니다.. ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 하루 숙박비가 2인기준 3천원 ~ 5천원 합니다. ㅎ
<ctlx> 우와~~~!
<pchero_work> 물론 산 속에서만요. 내려오면 물가가 바뀝니다. ^^;;
<pchero_work> 대신 밥값이... 방값보다 더 비쌉니다. -_-;;; 메뉴도 죄 똑같구요. ㅎㅎ
<ctlx> 네팔에서는 인터넷이 되나요?
<pchero_work> 3700 미터 까지는 숙소에서 무료 인터넷이 사용가능했는데, 그 위로는 추가금 내고 써야했어요.
<ctlx> 요금은 얼마인가요?
<pchero_work> 2000원? 3000원? 하루 사용료인지 시간당 사용료인지 확실치 않네요.
<pchero_work> 안 썼습니다. ^^;;; 잘 되지도 않아요.
<ctlx> 네팔도 인터넷이 되는군요...
<pchero_work> 한번씩 전체 정전도 되고, 인터넷도 수시로 끊기고 좀 열악하긴하지만... 되긴 됩니다. ^^;;
<ctlx> 헐...!
<pchero_work> 정전은 하루에 한번 두번꼴로 있었던 것 같네요.
<ctlx> 불편할것 같아요.
<ctlx> 어쩌면요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 미국여행부터... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 사는 나라도 아직 다 못둘러봐서...
<ctlx> 그래도 해외에 있는 분들 가장 부러운게 인터넷 뱅킹일 것같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜요?
<ctlx> 해외에서 인터넷 뱅킹 간편하지 않나요? 한국은 인터넷 뱅킹시 온갖 프로그램 설치해야 하고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 액티브엑스 없어서 해외 은행들 인터넷뱅킹이 편할 거라고 생각하시는군요...
<ctlx> 그 부분만요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 하나 빼고는 모든게 쓰레기입니다
<ctlx> 어떤 문제점이 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엄청 많은데 딱 하나만 알려드릴게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직도 ATM기에서 입금이 안됩니다.
<ctlx> 그래도 인터넷 뱅킹시 해킹 사고가 나면 은행이 배상해주지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠만한 은행에서 한국이나 외국 통틀어서 해킹 사고는 거의 안나겠지만, 은행에 문제가 생겨서 그걸 보상받기가 얼마나 까다로운지 한국은 말이라도 통하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 간단하게 개념 차이를 알려드릴께요
<ctlx> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은, "우리 은행을 이용해주셔서 감사합니다"에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국은, "우리가 네 돈을 안전하게 보관해드리니까, 이용료를 내세요" 에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 통장을 보유하는 것부터가 매달 돈을 내야되요.
<ctlx> 얼마 내야 해요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 그런 통장은 없어지는 추세인데, 아직도 그런 계좌가 있고, 그런걸 쓰는 사람들이 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 통장 계약에 따라 달라요
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기다, 서비스를 뭐 하나라도 이용하면 무조건 돈을 내야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서는 기본으로 제공해주는 문자메시지 같은 서비스도
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서는 그런거 쓰면 한달에 $5씩 내고 써야되요
<ctlx> 5달러나...;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국이 서비스는 뭐든 겁나게 저렴하고 좋습니다. 외국 살아봐야 한국 서비스 좋은거 체감하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 대신 그만큼 인력을 싸게 부리니까 문제긴 하죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 공과금 자동이체 하는 것도 돈 내야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 위에 말씀드렸듯, 우리 은행을 이용해주셔서 감사합니다가 아니라, 우리가 너 대신 돈을 이체해주니깐 수수료를 내라죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 자동이체 안합니다.
<ctlx> 미국에서는 딱 이말 같아요. "세상에 공짜란 없다"
<ctlx> 절대적으로요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아주 구석기 방식으로 우편물로 냅니다.  한국이 사회 전반적인 서비스가 상상을 초월할 정도로 편하다는거 기억하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 한국에 살 때 은행원이어서 더 체감이 많이 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ctlx> 미국에서 경찰 신고하면 경찰이 몇분안에 오나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쎄요 한 5분 안에 오는거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 교통사고 날 때 보니까, 어 사고났다! 하고나서, 안에 누가 탔지? 라고 생각할 때쯤 되서 앰뷸런스 오고 경찰차 오니까...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 동네마다 다 다르지않나 싶네요
<ctlx> 사시는 곳도 안전한가요? 미국 시카고가 위험한 지역이라고 들었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 제가 사는 곳은 안전합니다ㅣ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 잘은 모르겠지만, 대도시 번화가 아니면 해 떨어지면 집에 들어가야죠
<ctlx> 미국에서 freebsd 사용자가 한국보다는 많을 것 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇겠죠.  넷플릭스부터 freebsd 쓰는데요
<ctlx> 몰랐어요.
<ctlx> 전 이만...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<PotatoGim> 오랜만에 뵙네요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 고향에 내려가셨는지요
<soyeomul> 우사에 물이 범람해서 소칸으로 유입되어서 하루종일 삽으로 펌프로 물을 빼내었으나..
<soyeomul> 다 못 빼고 일단 철수 했어요
<soyeomul> 허리가 아리네요... 아... 이 뭐 명절날 당일까지.. 배수 작업을 해야 하나 싶네요
<soyeomul> 비가 언제까지 오려는지.. 우어어
<a1batr0ss> Seony님 ㅎㅎ 미국은행 이용료 12불 저도 아깝게 생각해요 ㅜ ㅜ 입금이야 은행 ATM가면 되니까 큰 불편은 못느끼는데요...
<a1batr0ss> 전 시애틀 살다가 잠깐 귀국했습니다
<a1batr0ss> 소여물님 고생하십니다 ㅜ
<a1batr0ss>  전 이제 대화창 읽어보고서 뒷북을 치고 있지만... 저도 리눅스 배울때  systemd로 배워서 init보다는 좋네요 ㅎ 호기심에 왜 잘 되는 init 을 두고 systemd를 만들었을까 검색해보니 아무래도 효율성이 아닌가 싶네요
<a1batr0ss> A init process starts serially i.e., one task starts only after the last task startup was successful and it was loaded in the memory. This often resulted into delayed and long booting time. However, systemd was not designed for speed but for getting the things done neatly which in turns avoid all the UN-necessary delay.
<a1batr0ss> 부팅 패닉이 줄어들지 않을까 싶네요. 가끔 공공 모니터에 패닉 뜨던데 ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> (https://www.tecmint.com/systemd-replaces-init-in-linux/ )
<a1batr0ss> 쪼금만 더 systemd 변호를 하자면.. "It was designed to overcome the shortcomings of init. It itself is a background processes which is designed to start processes in parallel, thus reducing the boot time and computational overhead. It has a lot other features as compared to init."
<PotatoGim> 어휴... 연휴에도 삽질이네요..
<PotatoGim> 끝나지 않는 삽질의 굴레...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<a1batr0ss> 새벽까지 ㄸㄷ
<a1batr0ss> 고생하십니다
<Work^Seony> 외국에 살아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인제 출근했습니다
<a1batr0ss> 혹시 미국 북서쪽 이신가요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 비슷합니다. 미국 하와이에요.
<a1batr0ss> 아 그러시구나 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시애틀은 3년 전에 출장갈 때 처음 가봤는데, 하와이에서 보던 것들이 많이 보이니까 익숙해서 좋더군요
<a1batr0ss> 어떤것들이 하와이와 비슷했을까요?
<Work^Seony> 상점들요.  Ross나 TJ Maxx 같은 곳들...
<a1batr0ss> ㅎㅎㅎ 네에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 전 하와이에 아직 가보지 않아서 ㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 간다면 트레일 러닝을 하러 가야겠습니다 HURT 100
<Work^Seony> 바다가 아름다운 곳에 트레일 러닝을 하러 오시다뇨 ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 서핑을 배우자니 시간이 오래 걸릴것 같아서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 잠이 오지 않지만 자러 가봐야할것 같습니다. 수고하세요  seony님, potatogim님!
<Work^Seony> 네 들어가세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-03
<PotatoGim> 에고..
<PotatoGim> 이제 고향 내려가는 버스타러 갑니다...ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 고생하시네요
<a1batr0ss> 수고하세요 ㅎ 고향에서 푹 쉬시길요
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<soyeomul> 남동생이 구미에서 오는데 새벽 2시경 도착합니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 기다리려 대화방에 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 아직도 고향 안가신분 계신가요?
<soyeomul> 날짜가 바뀌어서 오늘이 드뎌 추석이네요;
<soyeomul> 하합;;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-04
<bridgebot1> <draco> 즐거운 추석되세요
<a1batr0ss> 다들 좋은 추석연휴 되셔요!
<a1batr0ss> 전 친척이 별로 없어서 명절은 조용하게 지내네요 ㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 어렸을땐 외롭다고 느껴졌는데 어른이 되니 오히려 편함 -_-;
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 FreeBSD vs Linux 관련글을 엄청 읽는 중인데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 프비 포럼에서 외국애들 글 보면, 프비는 거의 종교수준이더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 프비 유저들도 인정하는 부분 중에서, 성능차이는 프비나 리눅스나 별로 없는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 안정성은 크게 차이난다 라는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 전세계 서버의 절반 이상은 리눅스일텐데, 뭔 리눅스 서버가 그리 불안정하다는건지...
<pchero_work> 프비가 대중화되지 못한 이유는 뭘로 꼽던가요?
<soyeomul> 다들 고향밥 잘 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 차례에다 부친산소(포항)까지 돌고 드디어 집에 도착했네요
<soyeomul> 차가 참 많더이다..
<soyeomul> 일단 좀  눈을 붙여야겠어요
<soyeomul> 합;
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-05
<ircCloud^Seony> pchero_work: 프비가 대중화되지 못한 이유로 프비 유저들의 변명은 AT&T와의 유닉스 상표분쟁 때문에 소송에 휘말려 허송세월을 보낸 그 잃어버린 몇 년 때문에 리눅스에게 자리를 내줬다고 하더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 실제로 리누스 토발즈가, 프비가 더 일찍 나왔다면 본인이 리눅스를 만들지 않았을 거라는 얘기도 했다는 거 같아요
<pchero_work> 아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔직히 뭐 프비가 complete os니 뭐니 하는 소리는 제 개인적인 생각으로는 걍 개떡같은 소리고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 횬다이가 엔진부터 가죽시트까지 전부 다 만든다고해서 그게 뭐 누가 알아줄 것도 아니고...
<pchero_work> 글쵸
<ircCloud^Seony> 프비 진영에서 겁나 내세우는게 그런거거든요.  완전한 os이고, 정통 유닉스라는거..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 솔직히 저한테는 걍 다 쓸데없는 소리에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 지들도 소프트웨어 부족해서 리눅스용 바이너리 갖다 에뮬 돌려서 쓰는 실정인데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 제가 프비를 요즘 심각하게 고려하는 건, 프비애들 말대로 리눅스가 갈수록 성능상에서 일관적이지 못한 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 넷플릭스가 자기네 데이터센터 없애고 아마존 클라우드로 갈아타면서 운영체제를 뭘로 쓸까 심각하게 고민하고 테스트하다가 결국 프비를 선택했다는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 제가 좀 알아보니까, 거기 시스템 엔지니어가 이미 프비만 20년 넘게 써왔던 사람이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 저도 조만간 좀 진지하게 프비 테스팅 할 계획입니다 ㅎㅎ.  괜찮다싶으면, 클라우드 제외한 baremetal 서버들은 프비로 운영해볼려구요
<pchero_work> 헐.. 어떻게 그런거 까지 아실수 있나요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 웹서핑하다보면 다 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 다 공개된 자료이고, 프비 쪽에서는 워낙 자랑 같이 얘기하는 거라서요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 숙제 끝났어요
<soyeomul> 합합합
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비내리는 아침입니다
<soyeomul> 다들 아침 드시고 출근하셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 아님 아직 연휴중이신가...
<soyeomul> 아침에 소여물 주러 갔으나, 사료가 아직 입고가 안되어서 이따 다시 나가봐야하네요
<soyeomul> 비가 내리어서 배수로도 확인하고 송아지 설사도 확인하고
<soyeomul> 볏짚만 주고 왔네요
<soyeomul> 깐돌이 두마리가 설사 증세가 있어서 이따 설사 처방하려해요
<soyeomul> 합합합
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-06
<soyeomul> #ruby
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오타 났어요;
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 명절 연휴라 요즘 아얄씨도 한가하군요
<drake_kr> 으 프비..
<drake_kr> 노인네들 집합소..
<soyeomul> 안녕ㅎ세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 비가 계속 와서 일찍 소여물 주고 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 잉여잉여중에 루비 파이썬 공부중인데..
<soyeomul> 정규표현식 참 허블나게 빡시네여
<ircCloud^Seony> 정규표현식이 처음에 보면 어렵지만 계속 하다보면 재밌죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 언어가 나름 표준어가 정립되어있어서 한 번 익히면 두루두루 써먹을 수도 있구요..
<pchero_work> 정규 표현식.. 편리하면서도 참 어렵습니다. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇게 말하는 저도 사실은 \d랑 .* 밖에 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 항상 남들이 만들어 놓은거 긁어옵니다. ^^;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 A-z 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 정규식 짤때 이 사이트가 유용합니다. https://regexr.com
<pchero_work> 오홍. 좋은 정보 감사합니다. :)
<soyeomul> 서니님 피시히어로님 영빈님 모두 꾸벅구벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 예제를 봐야지만 이해가 오는.. 참 빡세고도 빡센 머리가 미어터지는중이어요
<soyeomul> 혹시 루비 하시는 분~~~~~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 루비는 괜히 싫어서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엄꾸나.. 다들 파이썬인가요.. 아아아아
<soyeomul> grep 를 파이썬안에서는 돌아가는데.. 루비에선 안돌아가더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 헥헥거리며 다른 문서 보고 있는데.. 어렵네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 파이썬에서 쉘 명령어 쓸 때는 subprocess 쓰면 상당히 편하죠..
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<soyeomul> 공감요
<soyeomul> 영빈님 일단 감사요 한번씩 활용할께요~
<soyeomul> 아 희망이 보입니다 루비에서 grep 집어넣고 실행 성공했어요!!!
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<soyeomul> 와... 파이썬보다 더 간단하네요.....
<soyeomul> 미치거따..
<soyeomul> [1] assdf
<soyeomul> 라는 문장을 grep 로 쉘에서 하면 grep "^\[" 로 가능한데..
<soyeomul> 루비속에 집어넣으니깐 grep "^\\[" 로 해야 작동하더이다..
<soyeomul> 이거 원인분석 해야 하나요? 아님 그냥 돌아가면 통과할까요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 맞게 작동하는 걸로보이는데요
<soyeomul> 아 일단 루비 코드 테스트 성공하니깐 좀 안심이 되네요
<soyeomul> 서니님 고마워요 영빈님 고마워요 피시히어로님 고마워요
<soyeomul> 아 저거 쉘에서도 "^\\[" 이 되는군요..
<soyeomul> 뭘까나..
<soyeomul> 시작점이 "[" 이면 출력해주세요 라는거를 표현하는건데.. \\ 를 두번 해주는게 용법이 맞는건가요?
<soyeomul> 아 갑자기 머리가 다시 띵해져오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉘에서 쓰는 거랑, 루비 같은 인터프리터 내에서 쓰는 거랑 백슬래시 붙이는 용법이 조금 다릅니다.  그 부분은 구글링을 좀 해보세요.
<soyeomul> 아 넵 서니님!
<soyeomul> 그라고 이건 에피소드입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 인터프리터 언어에서는  \를 하나만 쓰면 정규식을 표현하는 방법으로 사용되기 때문에,  \를 표현하기 위해서 하나 더 붙여서 \\로 쓰거든요..
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 쉘과의 차이점이라는거군요 감사합니다 설명해주셔서요
<soyeomul> 에피소드 계속 갑니다.. 과거에 FreeBSD 4.x 쓸때였어요... /bin 디렉토리 탐색하다가 리눅스에서 못보던 실행파일이 있더라구요 실행파일 경로가 /bin/[ 였어요.. 전 해킹 당한줄 알고 저 파일 후딱 지웠었는데.. 나중에 알고보니.. 저것도 시스템 파일이더라구요..
<soyeomul> "[" 로 정규표현식 하다가 그냥 곁가지로 생각나서 얘기해봤어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서 주석은 # 뿐인가요.. 그냥 여쭤봅니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> """ 로 시작하면 주석 블럭을 설정할 수 있습니다
<soyeomul> 루비는.. # 하고 =begin =end 둘다
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 세개로 하면 주석이군요!!!
<soyeomul> 써니님 감사요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 주석이 아니라 주석 블럭이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아시다시피 파이썬은 들여쓰기 자체가 문법이라서, 아무렇게나 쓰시면 에러 나구요
<soyeomul> 그럼 저 """ 도 탭이나 스페이스나 뭐 혼용하면 에러가 나는건가요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뿐만 아니라, 주석블럭도 사용하려는 라인의 들여쓰기에 딱 맞춰서 써야되요
<soyeomul> 일단 감사합니다..
<soyeomul> 와.. 파이썬 무섭네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 좋던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 들여쓰기나 괄호 쓰는거 고민 안해도 되서요
<soyeomul> 아 넵.. 일단 테스트 한번 해볼께요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 서니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 별말씀을요... 제가 누구 알려드릴 실력이 못되서...
<soyeomul> 서니님 덕분에 파이썬 세계에 한발 더 다가서는 순간입니다
<soyeomul> 고마워요~!!!
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> 아빠같은 c/c++보다 엄마같은 java/python이 좋을때도 있죠
<kenixer> 안녕하세요. 우분투 커뮤니티에 관심을 갖게 되어서 들어온 kenixer입니다. 잘 부탁드립니다.
<kenixer> irc를 많이 선호하지는 않지만 확실한 규칙이 있는 것에 매력을 느껴서 들어오게 되었습니다.
<kenixer> 그건 그렇고, 엄마같은 java/python이라니 적절한 비유군요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 파이썬에 대해 한마디 하면…파이썬은 진짜 좋습니다. 제가 가장 선호하는 언어죠…
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 이거 irc하고도 연동되네요. 아무래도 슬랙 쪽이 더 편한 듯 하네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-07
<soyeomul> 아침입니다 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 아침 드시고 출근하셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 토요일이네요...
<soyeomul> 그래도 출근 하신분 계실거 같아요.. 다들 바쁘시니..
<soyeomul> 어제꺼 정규표현식 grep 루비에 집어넣어서 실행한거 정리했어요.. 이래저래 테스트해보니 총 3줄이면 되더라구요;
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-words.py.gnus
<soyeomul> 원본은 파이썬, 아래에 루비코드를 """ 블럭 안에다 주석으로 첨부했어요
<soyeomul> 루비 자체 정규표현식을 하는거 방법을 못찾고 그냥 리눅스 grep 로 해버리고 끝냈네요..
<soyeomul> 파이썬과 루비 두개를 해보니 아직은 잘 모르겠지만.. 인터넷에서 자료 찾으면 루비 보다 파이썬이 예제가 훨어어어어어어어얼씬 더 많더라구요
<soyeomul> 루비 예제가 3개 쯤이라하면.. 파이썬은 8개 정도...
<soyeomul> 송아지 입에다가 루비 해석기 달고 싶어요.. 깐돌아 이거는 루비로 어떻게 구현할까 가르쳐줘~
<soyeomul> 이러면 송아지가 음메~~~ 하고 알려줬음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 합합합
<soyeomul> 백암온천 다녀올께요 ~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서 리스트에 저장된 문자열 하나 이를테면 char[0] <-- 이런거 실지 메모리를 얼마나 먹나요? 1byte 인가요? 아님 다른건가요?
<soyeomul> 1 bit 인가...
<soyeomul> 뭘까낭..
<soyeomul> 뭐 중요한건 아니지만.. 궁금하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 합합합
<soyeomul> 움 찾아보니 실지 메모리랑 리스트 갯수랑 다르네요.. 복잡복잡
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 아무래도 고수준 언어이고 리스트에는 기본 기능도 많으니, C의 배열처럼 되지는 않을 것 같네요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~!!!
<soyeomul> 리스트에 담긴 char[0] 은 메모리가 자료타입에 따라 각각 다르나요 아님 다 같나요? 파이썬에서요 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 제 질문이 좀 황당한면도 있어요 아직 프로그래밍을 몰라서요
<soyeomul> 배열 크기는 len 으로 구한다면 그 len 으로 나온값이 실지 메모리가 차지하는 크기인지 단순히 숫자만을 얘기하는지.. 이를테면 a = ['짬뽕, '짜장면', '간짜장', '뽁음밥', '탕수육']
<soyeomul> b = ['a', 'b', 'c', 'd', 'e']
<soyeomul> a b 둘다 len 으로 찍으면 5 가 나오지만 실지 메모리가 차지하는것도 같은건지 궁금하거등요
<soyeomul> a 도 리스트를 5개 b 도 리스트를 5개.. 차지하는 메모리도 같은지 다른지..
<soyeomul> 아 이제 질문이 정리가 됩니다..
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 배열을 구성하는 요소의 개수가 len가 출력 되는 값입니다.
<soyeomul> flowl님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 요소의 개수가 len 그럼 그 len 은 실지 차지하는 메모리랑은 다른거죠?
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 네 안녕하세요? 현재 a, b가 가지고 있는 요소의 크기가 각각 5개이므로 같은 거죠.
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 네, 메모리랑도 다릅니다.
<soyeomul> 아!!!
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다!!!
<soyeomul> 방금 그 궁금증이 풀렸어요..
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 배열이 차지하는 메모리 크기를 알아내는 것도 메소드로 있을 듯하지만 파이썬이나 루비 정도면 그렇게 까지 메모리 생각을 하지 않으셔도 좋습니다. 나중에 프로젝트가 커지면 생각을 해야하지만요.
<soyeomul> 옙! 알겠습니다~
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 메모리는 생각하지 마세요라고 답변하면 프로그래머가 메모리 관리를 안하면 쓰나하며 욕먹지만요. ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 파이썬의 리스트는 배열과는 상당히 다른 개념입니다. len([‘abc’, ‘def’, ‘ghi’]) = 는 3입니다. 하지만 C에서는 완전히 다르죠. 3차원 배열이 튀어나와 버립니다.
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 메모리 자체가 좀만 깊이 들어가면 결국 문자열을 아스키코드로 변환한 것에 따른 절대적인 값이기 때문에, ‘눈에 보이는 요소의 개수’ 를 기준으로 삼는 파이썬 리스트의 len() 과는 다를 수밖에 없죠.
<soyeomul> 현수님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 동안 더 깊은 설명이 달렸었네요
<soyeomul> C 는 일단 접고 갑니다 파이썬만 해도 헥헥거리는중이라...
<soyeomul> 일본 이맥스 사용자가 이맥스 개발팀에다가 패치파일을 하나 보냈어요
<soyeomul> 내용이.. "일본어 기본환경 로케일을 UTF-8 로 바꿀게요" 가 핵심이더라구요
<soyeomul> https://debbugs.gnu.org/cgi/bugreport.cgi?bug=28705
<soyeomul> UTF-8 로 갑시다~~~ 아자자~~~!!!
<soyeomul> 데비안에선 C.UTF-8 이란것도 생긴거 같더라구요.. 첨보는.. 신기방기
<soyeomul> 자러가야것어요 내일은 거름치고 아따 빡센 내일이 기다리는..
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하세요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> C 이야기를 꺼낸 이유는 메모리에 관해 설명할 때 가장 좋은 언어여서입니다. 안녕히 주무세요.
<Leave> Hello
<Leave> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 엨스밬스라...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-08
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침이네요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 볏짚 운반하고 잠시 오전참 먹으러 왔어요
<soyeomul> 오전참은  비빔국수입니다
<soyeomul> 비빔국수 먹고 소칸에 유입된 빗물과 거름이 섞인것들을 밖으로 꺼내는 작업을 할거에요
<Leave> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 음
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 친구랑 저녁 같이 먹고 이제 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 친구도 소, 저도 소, 서로 소이야기만 한시간 정도 밥먹으며 대화를 나눴네요
<soyeomul> 소로 시작해서 소로 끝난 대화
<hsnam> D
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 우분투에서 유니티가 완전히 없어졌나요?
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 아 알아보니까 내년에 없어진다고 하네요. 빨리 그놈으로 바뀌면 좋겠습니닼
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 디폴트가 그놈으로 변경되고
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 유니티는 저장소 통해서 패키지로 제공되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> Mir는..........
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 메인 브라우저를 크롬으로 계속 쓰고 있었는데 파폭으로 갈아타는걸 고려 중입니다. 크롬이 혼자 이것저것 하느라 오래되서 느린 제 컴이 더 느려지는거 같기도 해서 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 어우... 저도 그 문제때문에 고민을 많이 해봤는데 메인장비는 크롬을 버리지 못하네요 ㅎㄷㄷ;; 주기적으로 크롬을 재부팅? 해주고 있습니다... ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<SIMPLISM> 메모리 릭은 아닌 것 같은데 PC에 여분 메모리가 있으면 미리 할당해두는 것 같은 느낌이예요...
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 크롬 메모리 먹는거야 뭐 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 그래도 사람들이 많이 쓰는 브라우저라서, 웹개발자는 꼭 써야 하네요...
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 저는 웨일을 쓰는데 엄청 느려져서 다시 크롬으로 왔습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> razGon_: 테스트 했니 https://www.mozilla.org/ko/firefox/new/ ?
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?    아니요, 안쓰고 있습니다. 저는 Brave 써요.
<foxmask> brave is good too, I think it's a fork of Opera
<jason_KR> Did U think so? IMHO it's a fork of Chrom(ium).
<foxmask> maybe I mix 2 fork in my memory :)
<jason_KR> ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> ?
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> gnome DE에서 왼쪽 젤 위, "현재 활동"에 마우스 포인터만 갖다 놓으면 저절로 활성화되는 거 아녀요? 또는 "현재 활동"을 마우스로 '반드시' 눌러줘야 활성화 되요? 예전에 마우스 포인터만 올려만 놓아도 자동 활성화 됐던 것 같은데...
<jason_KR> 일명 Activity Hot Coner 말씀이요, 내가 Tewak 에서 뭘 건드렸는지~ 모르겠어요.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 으어 어제 기록적으로 집에서 모기를 잡았습니다. 좀 선선하다가 더워져서 그런가 하루저녁에 10마리는 잡은거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 비가 많이 와서 모기가 많은 것 같아요. 저희도 나름 아파트 11층이라 높은데도 출입문이나 창문 잘못 열면 모기가 많이 들어와요.
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 애들 놀이터에서 놀면 모기 물려오고
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> "기록적으로 집에서 모기를 잡았" <-- 방충망 단속만 잘 해도....  물린 자리도 가렵지만, 2차 감염 우려 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 태풍 전야 울진은 부슬부슬 비만 내리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 오전까지 태풍 단속 마쳤어요.
<soyeomul> 날라갈거 다 무거운 물건으로 찌지켜놓고 배수로 점검 상수도와 물통 연결부위 새는곳 보수
<soyeomul> 등등
<soyeomul> 바람이 좀 덜불었음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 단속 잘 하셧는지요~
<razGon_> 태풍이 오기전에 제주는 물넘치고 신호등 꺾이고 난리 났습니다.
<soyeomul> 오 라즈곤님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음 제주도는 뉴스에서 여러번 봤습니다
<soyeomul> 라즈곤님 계신댁은 무사하신지요~
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔요~ 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 와 크롬OS 가 웹서핑 집중도는 어마어마하네요
<soyeomul> 달랑 웹브라우저 하나 있는 OS 치고 할게 많아요
<soyeomul> 유트브에 최적화되어 있다는 느낌...
<soyeomul> 이렇게 우분투 대화방도 들어올수 있고,,
<soyeomul> 먼가를 설치하는 방식의 OS 는 2-3년후엔 개발자들만 쓸거 같은 느낌...
<soyeomul> 거의 대부분의 일반인들은(학생포함) 안드로이드폰으로 전화하고,,,
<soyeomul> 물리 자판이 딸린 단말기는 크롬북 같은 웹에 최적화된 물건 쓸거 같아요
<razGon_> 크롬을 통해서 웹으로 많은 것을 구현합니다. 물론 사파리도 있지만, 제 사용기기가 애플에 국한 되는게 아니라서요.
<soyeomul> 애플 제품 쓰시나요?
<soyeomul> 이맥스 메인테이너 존 위글리도 맥북 쓰는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 메일 보낼때 User-Agent 에 darwin 이 찍히더라는,,,
<Seony> 저는 애플제품 안쓸려고 하는데, 아이폰만큼은 포기하기 힘드네요
<soyeomul> 오! 서니님 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 애플 맥북 다윈은 스위스 같아요 중립국
<soyeomul> 리눅스와 윈도우즈 사이의 중립국
<soyeomul> 아 의식의 흐름으로 적다보니 모호합니다 걍 통과해주심 감사;;;
<soyeomul> 커피나 ... 한잔 더 마실께요~
<soyeomul> 그 정체성 내 콤푸타는 소중한 그런분들은 죄대 애플 맥북을 물리키보드 딸린 단말기로 쓰는거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 고급진 느낌에 개발도 가능하고..
<soyeomul> 그런 맥북을 좋아하는 사람들의 그 느낌으로 전 크롬북에 물을 주고 있어요
<soyeomul> 물(정성)
<soyeomul> 리눅스 배포판은 우분투/데비안
<soyeomul> 아따 소똥이 크롬북 겉면에 묻었어요 아까 오전작업하고서 깨끗하고 털지 못헸더니,,,
<autowiz> 휴지로 잘 닦으시고 알콜솜이나 물티슈로 잘~ 닦으면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 옼토위즈님 꾸벅,,,
<soyeomul> 넵, 감사합니다^^
<soyeomul> 아까 아이폰 이야기나와서..
<soyeomul> 애플 창업자 링크 보다보니 스탠포드 출신이어서 또 링크 따라가다보니
<autowiz> 이번 태풍도 큰 피해 없이 지나가야 할텐데요 ㅜㅜ 걱정입니다.
<soyeomul> 구글 창업자 래리 페이지도 스탠포드 출신이더이다
<soyeomul> 아... 넵 바람이 좀 덜불고 지나갔음 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 나락이 많이 누우면 볏짚생산량이 줄어서 볏짚값이 오르기에 좀 걱정입니다.
<Seony> 애플 창업자가 스탠포드 출신이라뇨?
<soyeomul> 스탠포드 대학 졸업식때 연사로 하지 않았나요? 스테피 풀리쉬 스테이 헝거리
<soyeomul> 제가 잘못 알고 있나요
<Seony> 그건 그냥 연사로 초청받은 거에요
<soyeomul> 아! 그런거였군요
<soyeomul> 그래서 더 대단하네요 잡스
<soyeomul> 잡스는 승부사였어요. 굵고 짧은 생을 살다가 하늘로 갔어요. 아름다웠어요.
<Seony> 근데 다큐멘터리 보면 그닥 좋은 사람은 아니었더라구요
<soyeomul> 쉽지 않은 결정을 했어요. 되면 한다가 아니라 (잡스는) 하면 된다!
<soyeomul> 를 보여주었고 성공했어요.
<soyeomul> 하지만 가늘고 길게 우직하게 가는 순다르에게 전 점수를 좀 더 주고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 순다르!
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저 크롬/크롬OS 를 처음 기획하고 밀어부쳤던 사람,, 지금은 구글 총대장.
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 또 뵙겠씁니다 태풍 잘 견디시구요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon_> 스탠포드, 하바드 ... IT기업의 쌍두마차죠.
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <draco> 각각 구글, 페이스북 창업자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 자다가 깨었어요
<soyeomul> 밖에 바람소리 장난아니어서 깨었는데...
<soyeomul> 정신이 번쩍 들정도로 바람소리가 어마무시하네여
<soyeomul> 00시 9분에 깨었습니다. 경북 울진요.
<LinDol> 얼른 다시 주무셔요 >.<
<LinDol> 전 이제 잠자리로 갑니닷 =3
<soyeomul> 어 린돌님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안능히 줌셔요~ 린돌님,,
<soyeomul> 방금 울진군청에서 안전 안내 문자 왓어요 [00시 33분]
<soyeomul> 내용: 태풍으로인한 많은 강우로 울진읍, 북면 하천인근 및 저지대 주민께서는 위험징후시 즉시 안전한곳으로 대피하시기 바랍니다 (789-6118)
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 잘 넘기시길 바랄께요
<soyeomul> 다시 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-03
<jason_KR> 3일 새벽  경상도, 강원도 쪽 대단했던 것 같은데, 소여물'님 큰 피해 없었으면 좋겠습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 방수작업 하다가 집에 잠시 참 먹으러 왔어요
<soyeomul> 오삽(좀 넓직한 삽)으로 열나게 물을 퍼서 울타리 밖으로 던졌어요 삽질 진짜 많이 했네요
<soyeomul> 2시간정도 했더니.. 기운이 빠져서 잠시 쉬었다 갑니다
<soyeomul> 울진군 평해읍이 텔레비전에 나왓다고 대전에서 근무하는 친구가 전화왔었어요
<soyeomul> 고맙다고 하고 전화 끊고 계속 작업했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 다른 지역엔 태풍 피해 없으신지요
<soyeomul> 엇 최님 어서오세요!
<soyeomul> 특히 하천쪽 거주하시는 분들
<soyeomul> 물 피해가 많지 않았나하는 생각이 드네요...
<soyeomul> 우리 지역 울진군도... 하천쪽에 많은 피해 입었어요
<soyeomul> 하천옆 도로 파손/ 둑제방 파손/
<soyeomul> 그리고 산에 흙이 내려와 길을 덮어버린다던가...
<soyeomul> 들판 논은 지금 엉망입니다
<soyeomul> 추수가 덜 된 상황에서 태풍 맞닥뜨리니 충격이 크네요;;;
<soyeomul> 그래도 전 덜한데... 옆동네 행님들 아재들
<soyeomul> 표정이 심각했어요
<soyeomul> 농장 진입로가 끊어져버리니 소여물 주러가려해도 차가 못가니 먼곳에 주차한다음 한참 걸어서 가야 하는 상황
<soyeomul> 이만 쉬고 다시 방수작업 하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아이고 은근 태풍 피해가 많네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_> 여기는 생각보다요.
<razGon_> 태풍전에 피해가 많았어요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 커피 또는 차  ^^
<autowiz> 저는 커피보다 차가 좋습니다. 3:7 정도 인거 같습니다.
<foxmask> what is 3:7 ?
<razGon_> I prefer tea than coffee. but I drink coffee 2 times per a day.
<razGon_> This is reality in Korea.
<foxmask> scientists say coffee twice a day is good for health :)
<foxmask> you extend your life (a little bit)
<autowiz> sorry 3:7 is ratio about coffee and tea only related to me .
<autowiz> normally I like tea .
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-06
<jeon3029> hi
<jeon3029> anybody here?
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
